# Vintage Angeln



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

Ich werde in dieser Woche einen Ansitz mit altem Angelgerät auf  Schleie und Karpfen planen. Das Angelgerät ist zwar alt, aber gut in Schuss. Eine Kennet Perfektion mit einer ABU Cardinal 66 gepaart wird zum Einsatz kommen. 





Das angeln mit altem Gerät hat in mir einen gewissen Reiz entfacht. Die Sachen sehen einfach schön aus, und viele Leute  gehen auch gar nicht mehr anders fischen. Vielleich ist ja auch der eine oder andere so unterwegs und kann seine Meinung zur Vintage Angelei beitragen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juni 2020)

die Kennet Perfektion ist das die, die du von dem Restaurator hast? wenn ja , ich finde sie sehr interessant allein schon der Teilung wegen und der Tatsache das sie für Karpfen geeignet ist und schon mal mehr als 10ft hat. 
bis jetzt habe ich mit der Vintage Angelei nix an der Mütze gehabt(weil über eine Bruce & Walker Hexagraph denke ich gar nicht erst nach) aber seit ich die Bilder gesehen habe war ich doch sehr angetan wenn es meine wäre würde ich damit auch losziehen.
die Abu 66 ist zwar eine sehr schicke zur Rute passende Rolle aber seit ich das innen leben von der kenne traue ich der für keinen Sack übern weg.
ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und bin das erste mal ein wenig neidisch


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2020)

Viel Spaß und jede Menge Fisch gewünscht! 

Dieses Bedürfnis nach oder zumindest eine Leidenschaft für _oldskool _gibt es ja in vielen Bereichen: Leute fotografieren analog mit alten Mittelformatkameras, fahren auf stählernen Halbrennern anstatt mit Carbonrädern, restaurieren steinalte Gitarren usw. usf.
Verstehen kann ich das durchaus, auch wenn es nicht mein Ding ist, jedenfalls nicht beim Angeln; da ist mir zeitgenössische Ausrüstung lieber.


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Kennet Perfektion ist das die, die du von dem Restaurator hast?


Da liegst du richtig. Aber die ABU Rollen sind gute Rollen. Den kannst du ruhig trauen. Ich habe 2 von den 66er. Im Innenleben sind sie gleich, haben nur einen anderen Aufdruck. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, nachdem ich sie aufgemacht habe, habe ich sie auch gleich wieder zu gemacht. Die Reinigung muss gut durchdacht sein. Ein Haufen Bilder werden nötig sein, bevor ich sie zerlege. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und jede Menge Fisch gewünscht!
> 
> Dieses Bedürfnis nach oder zumindest eine Leidenschaft für _oldskool _gibt es ja in vielen Bereichen: Leute fotografieren analog mit alten Mittelformatkameras, fahren auf stählernen Halbrennern anstatt mit Carbonrädern, restaurieren steinalte Gitarren usw. usf.
> Verstehen kann ich das durchaus, auch wenn es nicht mein Ding ist, jedenfalls nicht beim Angeln; da ist mir zeitgenössische Ausrüstung lieber.


Logisch. Jedem das seine. Jeder muss wissen, womit er Glücklich ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (29. Juni 2020)

Oh wie schön! Tolle Kombination!

Da wünsche ich dir ganz viel Erfolg! 

Ich fische seit ein paar Jahren fast ausschließlich mit gespließten Ruten. Lediglich beim Fliegenfischen darf ab und zu die alte Glasfaserrute DAM "Regnitz" ans Wasser.

Die Kennet Perfection ist mit Sicherheit ein Traum. Sie ist ja von der Teilung her wie die berühmte Chapman 500, nur eben 1,5 Fuß länger. Ich habe eine Kopie der 500, die Sealey Strikerite. Die fischt sich wunderbar. 
Zum Trotting oder anderen Methoden, bei der du die Rute den ganzen Tag in der Hand halten musst, ist deine Kennet Perfection wahrscheinlich zu schwer. Aber ich vermute, du wirst wohl eher klassisch ansitzen.

Gespließte Ruten brechen nicht leichter als moderne Kohlefaserruten, aber dennoch solltest du stets darauf achten, die Rute im Drill nie zu steil zu halten. Das mögen gespließte nicht so gerne. Die Hauptschnur und vorallem das Vorfach dürfen auch etwas schwächer ausfallen, als du gewohnt bist. Wenn du die Wahl hast, nimm eine Schnur, die bei größerem Durchmesser die geringere Tragkraft hat. Das schont die Ringe und beugt Rutenbruch vor. 

Wahrscheinlich höre ich mich an wie der Schlaubischlumpf! Oh weh! Solltest du gar keine guten Ratschläge bekommen wollen, lieber @ Jason, dann ignoriere bitte meine Antwort. 

Wer aber überlegt, das erste Mal mit ner ollen gespließten Rute ans Wasser zu gehen, darf meine Tipps gerne beachten


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

@Dübel 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die Kennet Perfection hat schon einiges an Gewicht,.... übertrieben gesagt. Das ist eine Rute zum ablegen.
Für einen gemütlichen Ansitz zum Beispiel. 
Von den Ratschlägen die du mir gibst, habe ich schon gehört, bzw. gelesen. Natürlich werde ich sie beherzigen und hoffe, ich werde auch im Drill dran denken, wenn gerade das Adrenalin in mir steigt. 
Im übrigen finde ich es sehr lieb von dir, mich auf die Tücken bei dem angeln mit der Split Cane drauf hinzuweisen. Danke. Man will es doch nicht drauf anlegen, seine liebgewonnenen Schätze zu demolieren. Aber die Noriscona, und die Kennet Perfektion sind nicht meine ersten gespließten im Haus. Die Chapman 500 Avon steht auch in meinem Rutenwald. Mit ihr habe ich schon kapitale Brassen gefangen und das mit sehr viel Schweiß auf der Stirn. Man muss sich halt ein gewisses Gefühl für die Ruten erarbeiten. 
Nochmals Danke Schlaubischlumpf 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2020)

Schaut auch beides brandneu aus. Das würde beinahe nach zeitgetreuer Angelkleidung schreien!


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Schaut auch beides brandneu aus. Das würde beinahe nach zeitgetreuer Angelkleidung schreien!


Auch das noch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Manchesterhose, etwas zu groß, weisses Hemd mit Binder, Tweedsakko, nicht mehr ganz neu und ein Tweedhut, oder wenigstens eine Newsboycap...


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

...oder etwas vornehmer, mit einem blauen Hemd.


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Manchesterhose, etwas zu groß, weisses Hemd mit Binder, Tweedsakko, nicht mehr ganz neu und ein Tweedhut, oder wenigstens eine Newsboycap...


Gut, dann  schau ich mich mal um. @Kochtopf hat auch schon mal so was erwähnt bei seinem Besuch bei mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder etwas vornehmer, mit einem blauen Hemd.


Meine Vereinskollegen würden nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, die Banausen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Perfekt. Dann kannst du gleich so tun, als hättest du sie nicht bemerkt!


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Perfekt. Dann kannst du gleich so tun, als hättest du sie nicht bemerkt!


Gute Lösung.


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

Es ist halt eine Gefühlssache. Ich liebe es ja auch, gelegentlich mit meiner alten 60er Jahre DAM-Spinncombo loszuziehen. Alte Blinker, die alte Canvas Umhängetasche und der passende Ziegenbock Klappkescher sind dann mit dabei - und ich bin glücklich!
Pure Nostalgie. Möglicherweise eine Sehnsucht zurück in meine Kindheit, als ich begann die faszinierende Welt des Fischens und das damit verbundene Naturerlebnis für mich zu entdecken.

Aber dieses Gefühl von "Vintage-Leidenschaft" erstreckt sich bei mir durchaus auch auf meine Eigenschaft als Musiker. Beispielsweise eine gebrauchsfähig restaurierte Gitarre  aus der Flower Power Ära oder früher, inspiriert beim Spiel. Und das geht ja nicht nur mir so. Die Nachfrage nach alten authentischen Gitarren ist hoch, koste es was es wolle...

Einen Fisch zu drillen und zu fangen, mit dem alten, eben noch nicht ganz so technisch ausgereiften Gerät ist, wie ich finde ein herrliches Erlebnis.

Ein anderes mal freue ich mich dann eben wieder auf meine moderne UL Baitcast und genieße beim Fischen den hohen technischen Komfort...

Dann noch viel Freude beim Fischen @Jason mit deiner Kennet/ABU Combo !


----------



## Dübel (30. Juni 2020)

@Pescador 
Welche Rute/Rolle von DAM fischst du denn? 
Ich bin im Moment täglich mit meiner DAM Wiesent und wahlweise Quick 110 oder Microlite unterwegs. 

@Andal @Jason 
Wann immer es das Wetter erlaubt, bin ich mit Tweedjacket am Wasser.


----------



## Bilch (30. Juni 2020)

@Jason, super Idee mit dem Thread. Hoffentlich folg bald ein Bericht 

@Thomas., warum würdest Du so einer Rolle nicht trauen?


Unverwüstliches Schneckenradgetriebe (Bronze und Stahl, ähnlich wie bei den DAM Rollen), Rücklaufsperre direkt auf dem Ritzel (was DAM erst bei der 1000 ff Serie gemacht hat) und eine gute Bremse. Die Bremsscheibengröße ist ganz mit den damaligen Frontbremsrollen vergleichbar, dazu ist die Bremse im Rollengehäuse viel besser vor Wasser und Schmutz geschützt als in der Spule.


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2020)

@Dübel : Dann fehlt ja nur noch ein Kelly Kettle dann ist es perfekt. Aber das ist schon ein schöner Anblick mit Tweed Jacket und Weidenkorb.

@Minimax : Da kannst Du dir mal ein Beispiel nehmen an der korrekten Bekleidung. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Thomas. (30. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Thomas., warum würdest Du so einer Rolle nicht trauen?
> 
> 
> 
> Unverwüstliches Schneckenradgetriebe (Bronze und Stahl, ähnlich wie bei den DAM Rollen), Rücklaufsperre direkt auf dem Ritzel (was DAM erst bei der 1000 ff Serie gemacht hat) und eine gute Bremse. Die Bremsscheibengröße ist ganz mit den damaligen Frontbremsrollen vergleichbar, dazu ist die Bremse im Rollengehäuse viel besser vor Wasser und Schmutz geschützt als in der Spule.



HA, das ist keine 66, schau dir diese mal von innen an dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Bilch (30. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> HA, das ist keine 66, schau dir diese mal von innen an dann reden wir weiter


Da sieht man, dass ich von einer Sache, nämlich Abu Rollen, geschrieben habe, von der ich nicht besonders viel weiß 
Warum um Himmels Willen haben sie so ein Plastikteil da rein gebaut  Hast recht, so einer Rolle würde ich auch nicht trauen 

Hier ein Bild von der unteren Seite des Rotors meiner "neusten" Finessa nach dem ersten Angeltag  Auch eine Schwachstelle - ein angenietetes Teil aus Zinkdruckguss


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> @Pescador
> Welche Rute/Rolle von DAM fischst du denn?
> Ich bin im Moment täglich mit meiner DAM Wiesent und wahlweise Quick 110 oder Microlite unterwegs.


Mit einer DAM Exquisit (2,10m/10-30g) Hohlglasspinnrute und mit einer Quick 110N montiert.
Ich geh damit gern auf die Barschpirsch ...


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> HA, das ist keine 66, schau dir diese mal von innen an dann reden wir weiter


Oh Thomas, solch eine Konfiguration in Sachen Spulenhub -Abu Cardinal-  hab ich auf die Schnelle noch nicht gesehen.
Was macht denn da der Sechskantaufsatz auf der Achse?
Ich leg mal ein Bild bei, Links Abu Cardinal 44 und rechts Abu Cardinal 66




Das Verbindungsstück rechts unten gab es aber auch in Metall, hängt vom Modell ab (Alter)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Juni 2020)

@Pescador 
@Dübel 

Seit mal ehrlich habt ihr mit den kleinen Quicks keine Problem mit euren Händen ?
Ich halte ja ne Rute immer so das der Rollenfuß zwischen Ring und Mittelfinger ist. Wenn ich meine 220N so halte schlägt mir der umgelegte Bügel immer auf die Finger. Alles ab 330 geht bei mir zum Bügelumschlag.

Die Kombo gefällt mir Pescador. 

@Jason 
Ich hoffe mal wir verpfuschen dir nicht deinen Thread


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal wir verpfuschen dir nicht deinen Thread


Warum solltet ihr? Die alten Rollen sind doch auch Vintage. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Verbindungsstück rechts unten gab es aber auch in Metall, hängt vom Modell ab (Alter)


danke, wenn das aus Metall passen würde, wäre ich der erste der hier schreien würde wenn jemand so was hat, dann hätte ich auch vertrauen



eiszeit schrieb:


> Was macht denn da der Sechskantaufsatz auf der Achse?



? ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, und weis leider nicht was gemeint ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Verbindungsstück rechts unten gab es aber auch in Metall, hängt vom Modell ab (Alter)


Das ging ja schon mehrmals und sehr früh so ab mit heimlichen Plastikimplantaten  
Ein würdiger Kandidat für den Zombie-Thread.
auch für @Thomas.

Wie aktuell auch wieder bei großen Herstellern aus Japanesien.
Was für mich ihre angebotene Rollenfamilie komplett entwertet, zumal es dann auch noch teure Oberklassemodelle betrifft.
Z.B. Daiwa die LT Rollen mit dem tollen Zaion Body in der Region ab 200€, aber ein Verlegezahnrad aus Kunststoff darin.


Hast Du zufällig ein Bild der DAM SLS-2 vom Rotor, wo das Zinkdruckgussritzel direkt angepresst ist? 
Ich hab die Rolle nicht mehr, auch nicht mehr eine zweite, die mal wohlfeil angeschneit kam. DAM war für mich damit lange tot, gestörte Beziehung.
Die Explosionszeichnung & Co ist noch im Ordner.
Sowas hat mich damals so geärgert, dass ich bis heute immer wieder gerne schäume ...

Ich habe auch noch 2 "Nettigkeiten" relativ neuer Shimano und Daiwa aufzuzeigen. Wohl fast jeder Hersteller baute seine Billigmacher-Versuchsrollen.


----------



## Bilch (30. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Pescador
> @Dübel
> Seit mal ehrlich habt ihr mit den kleinen Quicks keine Problem mit euren Händen ?
> Ich halte ja ne Rute immer so das der Rollenfuß zwischen Ring und Mittelfinger ist. Wenn ich meine 220N so halte schlägt mir der umgelegte Bügel immer auf die Finger. Alles ab 330 geht bei mir zum Bügelumschlag.


Ich halte die Rute auch so und als ich die Rollen zuhause trockengekurbelt habe, hat mir der Bügel ein paar mal auf die Finger geschalgen. Aber am Wasser habe ich damit nie Probleme gehabt - da macht man wahrschenlich alles ganz unbewusst. Ich fishe die 110N, 331N und 441N.


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ? ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, und weis leider nicht was gemeint ist


Ich mein das mittlere Bild deiner drei Bilder von der Cardinal 66. Zm Vergleich leg ich das Bild meiner Caedinal 66 dazu.








Ich hab bis dato schon einiges an ABU Cardinalrollen in der Hand gehabt, mit dem Kuststoffteil gab es noch nie Probleme.


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig ein Bild der DAM SLS-2 vom Rotor, wo das Zinkdruckgussritzel direkt angepresst ist?
> Ich hab die Rolle nicht mehr, auch nicht mehr eine zweite, die mal wohlfeil angeschneit kam. DAM war für mich damit lange tot, gestörte Beziehung.
> Die Explosionszeichnung & Co ist noch im Ordner.
> Sowas hat mich damals so geärgert, dass ich bis heute immer wieder gerne schäume ...







Ich glaub ich muß die Rolle nicht auseinaderbauen, ist ne SL 2
Man sieht es so.


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Mit einer DAM Exquisit (2,10m/10-30g) Hohlglasspinnrute und mit einer Quick 110N montiert.
> Ich geh damit gern auf die Barschpirsch ...


Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Die Hohlglasrute DAM Exquisite 2,10m/30g, Art. No. 2303 kam erstmals 1968 auf den Markt und kostete damals 47,50DM.
Sie wurde als Spinnrute fürs mittlere Fischen angeboten. 
-Für den Sammler-, leider war diese Markung sehr empfindlich und ging auch schnell ab. Sehr schwer eine zu finden mit guter Markung.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich hab bis dato schon einiges an ABU Cardinalrollen in der Hand gehabt, mit dem Kuststoffteil gab es noch nie Probleme





meine  DAM SLS-2


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich mein das mittlere Bild deiner drei Bilder von der Cardinal 66. Zm Vergleich leg ich das Bild meiner Caedinal 66 dazu.
> 
> Ich hab bis dato schon einiges an ABU Cardinalrollen in der Hand gehabt, mit dem Kuststoffteil gab es noch nie Probleme.


Wenn ich mir das Bild von Thomas. so in der Vergrößerung genauer anschaue,
dann halte ich das braune Zeugs für alten Epoxi-2K Kleber, wie das bräunlich werdene erste UHU-Plus. So durch öligen Einfluss aussehend.
Die wurde anscheinend schon mal in dem Teil zusammengeflickt.

Das Aufplatzen des Kunststoffteils erscheint mir als schwächste Stelle in dem Kraftverlauf unabwendbar, wenn jemand mit der Kurbel am Großrad mit aller Kraft dreht und würgt.
Was durch anliegende Last am Schnurlaufröllchen auf den Rotor und weiter auf das Pinion provoziert wird.
Welches dann sehr stark dieses Großrad bremst, und mit aller Gewalt versucht wird weiter zu kurbeln.
Durch die Belastung auf dem Rotor wird die Achse in die Gegenrichtung gedreht, mit einer ungeheuren Hebelübersetzung von Rotor/Schnurlaufröllchenradius zum Radius der dünnen Achse.
Aus 5kg Schnurlast werden über die Hebelverhältnisse schnell schätzungsweise 60mm*0.5/5mm*0.5 = 12 mal mehr, was 60kg bedeuten täte.
Ich weiß nicht, wie das orginal gelagert ist mit Kunststoffteil und Achsenmitnehmer.
Egal in welcher Richtung und Verwindung, bei sowas macht ein Kunststoffteilchen einfach peng und platzt auf.
Wegen weil kein ETeil mehr verfügbar war, hat es jemand wieder verklebt.

So erkläre ich mir die Geschichte anhand der Bilder. 

Prinzipiell ist die Idee mit einem frei liegenden leicht wechselbaren Opferteil gar nicht schlecht, es schont die anderen Getriebeteile bei böser Überlast.
Man muss das Opferteil nur einfach nach bekommen können, daran scheitert es aber nach der Zeit.

Die erste Ambidex 24 Generation und Geschwister hatte sowas im Einschraubzapfen, der auswechselbar an der Kurbel saß.
Mir sind mehrmals welche recht leicht verbogen beim Umfallen oder vom Halter kicken. Anfangs konnte ich die noch nachkaufen, danach musste ich sie selber richten, was mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und Schutz für den Einschraubzapfen gegen zerkratzen etc. nicht so schwer war.
Die Ohmoris hatten diesen Einschraubzapfen sehr weich gestaltet, damit der sich verbiegt bei einem starken Schlag und Unfall, und so den Rest der Rolle schont.

Desgleichen habe ich mal bei einem sehr bösen Sturz am Wasser-Glibberrand eine selber dazugebaute 6-Kant Durchsteck Günstigkurbel um eine Rolle sehr stark herum verbogen, und mich danach echt gefreut, wie sich das weiche Material der Günstigkurbel gezerrt, gedehnt und geopfert hat.
Der ganzen sonstigen Rolle ist nichts passiert, und die Rute hat es wahrscheinlich auch gerettet mit dem gröbsten Schlag auf Steine abfangen, die hatte nur eine lange oberflächliche Schmarre. Kam genau im Handteil über 2 dicke Steine zu liegen, und ich mit dem ganzen Gewicht drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349706
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß die Rolle nicht auseinaderbauen,
> Man sieht es so.


Danke sehr, auch ein schönes Foto der SL-2  

Nämlich für den Rollenkäufer bei erster Inspektion seiner neuen Rolle zum Angeleinsatz.
@all
Sieht es dort zinkig aus, ist das Ding zu stark gezinkt - und sollte am besten sofort wieder eingepackt werden und retour gehen.
Messing-Golden muss das Pinion aus dem Rotor heraus kommen, schön glänzen und damit verschraubt sein.
Alles andere ist einfach ungut.

Bei sich bietender Gelegenheit nochmal von innen wäre schon fein! 

Wenigstens 2  falschfarbene Pinions in Rollen habe ich aber noch, die müssen herhalten für den Pranger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349707
> 
> meine  DAM SLS-2
> 
> ...


Sehr schön , mit diesem Bild der Cardinal kann man mehr von der Mechanik einschätzen!
Die Verbindungstelle mit dem Kunststoffteil läuft vollkommen freischwebend und somit ungeführt und ununterstützt zur Kraftableitung,
muss allerdings drehbar zur Achse gelagert sein. Was mit einem Klemmring die Sache auch einzwängt.
Was mit dem freischwebend eine nicht allzuhohe Belastbarkeit bedeutet, die Kurbel wirkt als Hebel aufs Großrad und die Mitnehmerstange ist daran direkt gelagert..

Man sieht bei dem Bild deiner SLS-2 nicht viel der Innereien, da ist was im Wege ...
Gab es davon mehrere Spulenversionen?


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2020)




----------



## Dübel (30. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Pescador
> @Dübel
> 
> Seit mal ehrlich habt ihr mit den kleinen Quicks keine Problem mit euren Händen ?
> ...



Ich hab die feinen zarten Hände eines Schreiners. Ich verstehe das Problem garnicht ...


----------



## Bilch (30. Juni 2020)

Ich bin der Sache auf den Grund gegangen - am Wasser halte ich die Rute tatsächlich etwas anders  

Nicht so


sondern so


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

@eiszeit
Danke für das Innenfoto!
Und auch das nette Detail mit dem gebrochenen Zinkguss, schon mit Pfeil markiert !  

Ich habe ein bischen gesucht und geblättert, das gefunden was ich noch habe, und ein bischen kreativ das zusammengestellt, was so schön die Werbeaussagen und die Realität zeigt.
Wer mehr Explosionen oder Teileliste braucht, das sind aber leider schon schlechter gewordene Fotokopien für meinen Sammelordner gewesen, leider ist nur das übergeblieben.











Da sind einige Fehler darin, und die haben mich für eine Rolle zu Katalogpreis 79,50 DM sehr geärgert, hatte nur etwas weniger bezahlt.
Das Hauptgetriebe hatte nachgezählt und gerechnet auch nur 1:3,8 Übersetzung.
Eine Gurke mit nur einer Bremsscheibe, minderwertigem Ritzel und dann auch noch langsam im Schnureinzug, und das von DAM.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin der Sache auf den Grund gegangen - am Wasser halte ich die Rute tatsächlich etwas anders


Nach den Handhaltungen ist dir der Griff zu dünn!
Das sollte sich unangenehm bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Bilch (30. Juni 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Danke für das Innenfoto!
> Und auch das nette Detail mit dem gebrochenen Zinkguss, schon mit Pfeil markiert !
> 
> ...


Wie die Werbung sich von der Realität unterscheidet: auf dem Bild zwei Bremscheiben, goldgefärbtes Ritzel und das Geräde von dem hohen Schnureinzug.
DAM wurde dafür aber wenigsten bestraft ...



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nach den Handhaltungen ist dir der Griff zu dünn!
> Das sollte sich unangenehm bemerkbar machen.


Hast eigentlich recht, habe es aber überhaupt nich bemerkt - offensichtlich ist mir am Wasser alles andere wichitger als das, wie die Rute in der Hand liegt


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Pescador
> @Dübel
> 
> Seit mal ehrlich habt ihr mit den kleinen Quicks keine Problem mit euren Händen ?
> ...


Danke dass dir die Combo gefällt. Ja, mir geht es ebenso. Sie ist auch voll funktionsfähig. Obwohl ich auch recht große Hände und lange Finger (nicht falsch verstehen!) habe, ist das Handling problemlos. Ansonsten fische ich ja auch problemlos UL-Combos mit Rollen der 1000er Größe.


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Die Hohlglasrute DAM Exquisite 2,10m/30g, Art. No. 2303 kam erstmals 1968 auf den Markt und kostete damals 47,50DM.
> Sie wurde als Spinnrute fürs mittlere Fischen angeboten.
> -Für den Sammler-, leider war diese Markung sehr empfindlich und ging auch schnell ab. Sehr schwer eine zu finden mit guter Markung.


Ja, die Markung wirkt auch recht empfindlich. Eine Beschichtung ähnlich wie ein Waterglide Decal welches nicht überlackiert oder anderweitig versiegelt ist.


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ja, die Markung wirkt auch recht empfindlich. Eine Beschichtung ähnlich wie ein Waterglide Decal welches nicht überlackiert oder anderweitig versiegelt ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349736


Deine Kombo passt sehr gut in diesen Thread. Das ist doch Vintage pur. Hab erst gedacht, dass wäre eine Tegernsee. Aber die ist ja grün. Halt sie in Ehren und zieh ordentlich was raus damit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

@Pescador Wenn du auf den Level bist, hätte ich was für dich. Es wäre die Tegernsee von der Grünen Serie. Ich habe keine Verwendung für das alte Schätzchen. Bei mir steht so viel rum. Ich brauche Platz. Die ist sehr gut erhalten. Nur das Tegernsee
kann man nicht mehr so gut lesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

Ja, die Exquisit ist auch vernünftig und sensibel fischbar. Hohlglas, also nicht zu schwer. Wurfgewichtsklasse nicht zu hoch, wie bei kurzen Vollglasknüppeln...
Auch die kleine Rolle ist kompromisslos stabil. Abgesehen vom Spulenkopf und dem Kurbelgriff ist nicht ein einziges Plastikteil verbaut.


----------



## Pescador (30. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Pescador Wenn du auf den Level bist, hätte ich was für dich. Es wäre die Tegernsee von der Grünen Serie. Ich habe keine Verwendung für das alte Schätzchen. Bei mir steht so viel rum. Ich brauche Platz. Die ist sehr gut erhalten. Nur das Tegernsee
> kann man nicht mehr so gut lesen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gern.  
Dazu per PN ...


----------



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ja, die Markung wirkt auch recht empfindlich. Eine Beschichtung ähnlich wie ein Waterglide Decal welches nicht überlackiert oder anderweitig versiegelt ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349736


Die passt noch, und sieht schön aus. Besonders gefällt mir an der Serie die Farbe des Blanks / Muskat
Hier die Exquisite Reflex Fliegenrute in Anthrazit mit dem Emblem aus der Zeit.




Das muß ich schon sagen, schöne Rütchen.


----------



## Bilch (3. Juli 2020)

Heute war ich mit meiner "neuen" Kombo zum ersten Mal erfolgreich. Rute: unbekannte 2,70 Glasfasertelerute mit ca. 40g WG; Rolle: DAM Quick 441N. Wie die Kombo heute den Job problemlos erledigt hat, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass sie auch einen Meterhecht meistern würde 




Der Biss kam schon beim ersten Wurf und nachdem ich die 53er Bachforelle erfolgreich landete, spürte ich kurz die Versuchung weiter zu angeln. Bin aber meinen Prinzipen dann doch treu geblieben und die Rute eingepackt


----------



## Dübel (3. Juli 2020)

Ohhhhh, dass ist aber eine schöne Forelle! So macht's Spaß das neue alte Angelgerät einzuweihen!


----------



## Dübel (11. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend war ich ein bisschen am Wasser. 
Zunächst wurden ein paar Köderla gefangen. Mit der Match Aerial und einer Wizard-Rute unbekannter Herkunft ließ sich die Made mit dem kleinen Stachelschweinschwimmer prima präsentieren.
Das lief richtig gut. Ein paar Lauben, ein paar Rotaugen, alle im perfekten Größenspektrum. 






Ein kleiner Vorrat war schnell gefangen. Wo viele kleine Fische sind, ist oft auch ein Hecht - theoretisch. In der Praxis zeigte sich, dass heute die Hechte entweder satt oder irgendwo anders unterwegs waren. 

Meine Standardkombination zum Hechtangeln ist die DAM Ever Ready mit meiner No-Name-Rute, die ich nach dem kompletten Neuaufbau Dübel2017 getauft habe. Zu beachten - der neue Griff, der komplett aus Sektkorken gemacht ist.










Nunja, der alte Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal ist immer gut für den ein oder anderen Waller, also kam zum Ende des Abends auch noch meine neu Wallerrute zum Einsatz, die ich während der Ausgangsbeschränkungen frisch aufgebaut habe. (Den Bericht dazu habt ihr sicher alle gelesen ...)

Wo dicke Fisch zu erwarten sind, muss eine dicke Rolle montiert sein. Da ist die DAM Quick Super ideal!






Es gab tatsächlich einen Biss. Der Schwimmer verschwand direkt im Seerosenfeld und der Haken hing nach dem Anhieb in einem dicken Ast. Den konnte ich aber dank 0,50er Mono ohne Probleme landen.

Angeln ist auch schön ohne dicke Fische. Es gibt ja immer einen nächsten Tag ...


----------



## Skott (11. Juli 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich ein bisschen am Wasser.
> Zunächst wurden ein paar Köderla gefangen. Mit der Match Aerial und einer Wizard-Rute unbekannter Herkunft ließ sich die Made mit dem kleinen Stachelschweinschwimmer prima präsentieren.
> Das lief richtig gut. Ein paar Lauben, ein paar Rotaugen, alle im perfekten Größenspektrum.
> 
> ...


Wunderschönes Gerät...


----------



## Dübel (11. Juli 2020)

Ich glaub ich spinne ...




... bald mal wieder ne halbe Stunde am Main.
Die DAM Wiesent kam mit dem dicken Rapfen gut zurecht.
Ich war eigentlich nur draußen um ein paar hübsche Bilder von meinem Bulli zu machen. Aber wenn der Bus schonmal am Fluss steht, kann man ja auch mal schnell einen Wobbler durchs Wasser ziehen. 30 Minuten - 1 Rapfen, 2 Barsche, eine Bachforelle und ein weitere Forelle verloren. Das schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2020)

Heute konnte ich mit meiner Glasfaserrute und Quick 441N eine schöne wilde 53er ReFo an Land bringen  Es war ein spannender Drill, denn der Fisch hatte ordentlich Kraft. Die DAM Quicks sind was den Drill angeht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wegen ihres Wormschaftgetriebes ist bei einem starken Gegner das Kurbeln fast unmöglich und man muss einfach pumpen ...


----------



## Dübel (28. Juli 2020)

Was für ein feines Fischlein! Petri Heil!


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mit meiner Glasfaserrute und Quick 441N eine schöne wilde 53er ReFo an Land bringen  Es war ein spannender Drill, denn der Fisch hatte ordentlich Kraft. Die DAM Quicks sind was den Drill angeht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wegen ihres Wormschaftgetriebes ist bei einem starken Gegner das Kurbeln fast unmöglich und man muss einfach pumpen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351988


Petri. 
Die Rebos haben aber bei euch wirklich schöne Flossen.
Perfekt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mit meiner Glasfaserrute und Quick 441N eine schöne wilde 53er ReFo an Land bringen  Es war ein spannender Drill, denn der Fisch hatte ordentlich Kraft. Die DAM Quicks sind was den Drill angeht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wegen ihres Wormschaftgetriebes ist bei einem starken Gegner das Kurbeln fast unmöglich und man muss einfach pumpen ...


Schöner und bei der Größe auch spannender Fisch ! 

Li Sing würde sagen: nicht Lolle Quick nehme, Lolle Beifall besse machen ....


----------



## Bilch (29. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schöner und bei der Größe auch spannender Fisch !
> 
> Li Sing würde sagen: nicht Lolle Quick nehme, Lolle Beifall besse machen ....


Viel Spaß mit der Quick Rolle man haben kann. Yoda


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2020)

Nach mehreren Schneiderausflügen kann ich heute wieder eine schöne Forelle präsentieren 


P.S. bei der kleinen Spule von der Microlite sind Perücken eigentlich vorprogrammiert und habe jetzt bestimmt schon 50 m weniger Schnur auf der Spule - muss unbedingt eine weichere Schnur mit weniger Memory finden


----------



## Jason (20. September 2020)

Petri zur kapitalen Forelle. Auf was ging sie? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Petri zur kapitalen Forelle. Auf was ging sie?
> 
> Gruß Jason


3er Mepps Spinner. Habe zuerst mit Wobbler gefischt und hatte ein paar unrealisierte Bisse. Weil ich aber beim Führung die Schnur nicht immer voll auf Spannung hatte (Twitchen, Spinnstops ...) sind binnen 15 Minuten zweimal ganz hervorragende Perücken entstanden. Da war ich satt mit Schnur schneiden und Knoten binden und bin auf Spinner gewechselt. Eine schöne ist mir leider ausgestiegen, diese konnte ich aber erfolgreich landen


----------



## Pescador (20. September 2020)

Ist der technische Unterschied zwischen der Microlite und der 110N so groß? Ich fische ja die 110N an meiner Barschspinne mit einer 0.20er Mono und habe eigentlich nie Perücken ...

PS: Verdammt schöne Forellen fischst du da immer, Bilch! Petri


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2020)

Liegt vielleicht an der Schnursorte, das sie kringelt.


----------



## Jason (20. September 2020)

Wenn sie kringelt gibt es bei innerliegenden Spulen öfter Perücken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ist der technische Unterschied zwischen der Microlite und der 110N so groß? Ich fische ja die 110N an meiner Barschspinne mit einer 0.20er Mono und habe eigentlich nie Perücken ...
> 
> PS: Verdammt schöne Forellen fischst du da immer, Bilch! Petri


Die Spule ist eigentlich gleich groß, aber mit der 110N habe ich bislang auch keine Probleme gehabt. Habe sogare eine 0,28er drauf - war zur Zeit des Kaufs die dünnste Mono bei mir zuhause und ich wollte die Rolle sofort ausprobieren. Auf der Microlite habe ich eine 0,23er Sufix Advance. Vlt. habe ich die Spule einfach etwas zu voll gemacht


----------



## Dübel (20. September 2020)

Was für eine tolle Forelle!!! Petri Heil!

Meine Microlite neigt zwar auch ein bisschen zu Perücken, aber mit der MS Range Pro Match 0,18er Schnur geht es ganz gut. Die ist sehr weich und glatt, hat kaum Memory und sehr wenig Dehnung. Prima zum Spinnen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Fische grade die "Tele Exquisit" in 3,60m und die Quick 4001 auf Forelle, Zander und Aal. Eine Rute und Rolle, die mich seit 1982 seit meiner Jugendangelzeit 40 Jahre begleitet hat! 

Gelegentlich angle ich auch die Quick 444 mit dieser Rute, setze sie aber nur zum Grundangeln ein und nur mit Mono!


----------



## Pescador (23. September 2020)

Sehr schöne Rollen. Prima Technik und unverwüslich, wenn auch etwas schwer.
Ich suche ja noch sowas als kleine 1000er oder 1001er ...


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rollen. Prima Technik und unverwüslich, wenn auch etwas schwer.


Nur juckte das anno dunnemals keine alte Sau. Das war einfach so und wenn einem nach einem Angeltag der Arm abfiel. So what!? Nicht so, wie heute, wo die Spezialisten reihenweise hysterisch werden, weil die neue Hong Kong Pfui 16,4 grain kopflastig sein soll.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

__





						Gewichtsumrechner von grain nach Gramm
					

Gewichtsumrechner von grain (gr) nach Gramm (g) und in alle anderen Gewichtseinheiten. 1 grain entspricht ... Gramm




					der-umrechner.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Solange eine solche alte Combo zu 98% auf den Rutenständern liegt, ist ihr relativ hohes Gewicht doch auch heute noch egal.
Zum mobilen Angeln, etwa beim Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen, da eignet sich modernes / leichtes Angelgerät allerdings eventuell tatsächlich besser.
Aber beim Fischen geht es ja nicht immer nur um die größten Fänge oder aber das leichteste Gerät, sondern um die Freude und die bestimmt sich bei jedem Angler sicherlich individuell.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

DAM 4101 - Grund- bzw. Wenderolle


----------



## eiszeit (23. September 2020)

Sehr schöne Rolle mit Ausheber im super Zustand und im Karton. Kam 1964/65 auf dem Markt.
Hier noch ein Bild der Nachfolgerrollen, schon nicht mehr von DAM hergestellt.


----------



## Jason (23. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> DAM 4101 - Grund- bzw. Wenderolle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355898
> 
> ...


Unglaublich. Die scheint ungefischt zu sein. Auf das Schätzchen kannst du stolz sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

In die DAM 4101 habe ich mich damals verguckt, eine wirklich schicke Rolle und so rot und überhaupt. 

Diese verschraubten Kappen aus Kunststoff, für den Verriegelungshebel der Spule, kann man so etwas heute irgendwo neu und eventuell auch aus Metall bekommen? Ich habe eine Centrepin aus England, da ist diese Kunststoffkappe leider schon gebrochen und vom Vorbesitzer geklebt. Soweit ich dass beobachtet habe kommt das gar nicht so selten vor, also dass diese Kappen einen Riss haben. Der Kunststoff wird mit der Zeit eben spröde und die Schrauben sorgen für eine übermäßige Spannung im Material.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Und die wurden weltweit gebaut und gefischt. Hier ein Modell, "Eule", aus der Sowjetunion.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und die wurden weltweit gebaut und gefischt. Hier ein Modell, "Eule", aus der Sowjetunion.



Schaut fast aus wie die Laufrolle eines alten T-34.
Gibt es für Dual-Use-Güter nicht strenge Exportauflagen?


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung. Diese Rolle war ganz offenkundig Umzugsgut.


----------



## Bilch (23. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gelegentlich angle ich auch die Quick 444 mit dieser Rute, setze sie aber nur zum Grundangeln ein und nur mit Mono!


Meintest Du, dass Du die Rute nur zum Grundangeln einsetzst oder die 444?

Und noch eine Frage. Hast Du bei der 444 vlt. auch mal mit Geflecht versucht?
Habe jetzt nämlich eine 225 und würde sie gerne mit Geflochtener bespulen; zwei Sachen bereiten mir aber Sorge - Schnurlaufröllchen (Edelstahl) und Schnurverlegung (schnelle Spulenoszillation wegen 
Direktkopplung)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Meintest Du, dass Du die Rute nur zum Grundangeln einsetzst oder die 444?
> 
> Und noch eine Frage. Hast Du bei der 444 vlt. auch mal mit Geflecht versucht?
> Habe jetzt nämlich eine 225 und würde sie gerne mit Geflochtener bespulen; zwei Sachen bereiten mir aber Sorge - Schnurlaufröllchen (Edelstahl) und Schnurverlegung (schnelle Spulenoszillation wegen
> Direktkopplung)



Solange wie das Röllchen normal frei dreht, sind diesbezüglich keine Probleme mit Geflecht zu erwarten.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, das minimum 90% aller moderner Statios keine besseren Materialien verbaut haben.

Bei der Schnurverlegung kann es durchaus Probleme mit Geflecht geben.
Das liegt aber ansich nicht an der Verlegetechnik, sondern an der Bauform der Spule selber.
Heutzutage haben quasi alle Rollen deutlich längere Spulen mit ebenso deutlich dickerem Kern. Der Verlegewinkel ist hier deutlich größer wie bei den damaligen sehr tief geschnittenen, aber kurzen Spulen.
Bei diesen alten Bauformen funktioniert Geflecht oftmals nur einigermaßen passabel, wenn der Durchmesser der Schnur nicht zu dick ausfällt und die Schnur auch sauber aufgespult wurde..also mit optimalem Wickelbild.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. September 2020)

Der Grund, warum ich beides (Rute +Quick 444) nur mit Mono zum Grundangeln verwende, hat folgenden Grund: Das Schnurlaufröllchen dreht sich nicht mehr, hab schon alles versucht, es wieder gängig zu machen, ohne Erfolg. 

Das Wickelbild ist bei den Rollen auf Mono ausgerichtet, Geflecht würde ich nicht empfehlen! Würde bei einer neuen Monofiler eine von DAM nehmen... 

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zum Vintage-Kleinkram: Von DAM gab's im 82er oder 83er Katalog ein Blei in Raketen- Bombenform, in wieviel Gramm gab es dieses? 
Das suche ich, wer noch eins hat, evtl. Originalverpackt, bitte melden. 
Hätte zum Tausch das originale, auswechselbare, Stehauf-Birnenblei von DAM....


----------



## eiszeit (24. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zum Vintage-Kleinkram: Von DAM gab's im 82er oder 83er Katalog ein Blei in Raketen- Bombenform, in wieviel Gramm gab es dieses?
> Das suche ich, wer noch eins hat, evtl. Originalverpackt, bitte melden.
> Hätte zum Tausch das originale, auswechselbare, Stehauf-Birnenblei von DAM....



In 25, 45, 85, 100 und 125g. Es nannte sich Gemini Grundblei, im 83er Katalog enthalten.


----------



## Dübel (24. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum ich beides (Rute +Quick 444) nur mit Mono zum Grundangeln verwende, hat folgenden Grund: Das Schnurlaufröllchen dreht sich nicht mehr, hab schon alles versucht, es wieder gängig zu machen, ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Das Wickelbild ist bei den Rollen auf Mono ausgerichtet, Geflecht würde ich nicht empfehlen! Würde bei einer neuen Monofiler eine von DAM nehmen...



Rolle hin, Röllchen her - der entscheidende Grund, bei dieser Geräteauswahl mit Mono zu fischen, sind die Hartchromringe an der DAM Tele-Exquisit. Die vertragen sich überhaupt nicht mit Geflecht, da kann das Wickelbild sein wie es mag. Geflochtene Schnur sägt solche Ringe förmlich durch. Wer mit alten Ruten fischt, sollte entweder moderne Ringe dran machen  oder mit monofiler Schnur angeln.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2020)

Als es diese Rollen (und Ruten) gab war Geflecht noch unbekannt, sieht man mal vom millimeterdicken Dacron für schwerste Multirollen auf dem Meer ab. Ich habs mal  mit einer modernen Geflochtenen auf einer ähnlich alten Shakespeare probiert - das ging elegant, aber sowas von daneben. Dafür sind die Rollen einfach nicht gemacht.

Das ging schon beim Wickelbild los... so schön, wie von Hand um ein Stück Holz gewurschtelt, bis hin zum anschließend folgenden kolossalen Drall, weil sich eben das SR nicht (immer) mitdreht. Brontal!


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. September 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> In 25, 45, 85, 100 und 125g. Es nannte sich Gemini Grundblei, im 83er Katalog enthalten.



Das habe ich mal beim Felsküstenangeln in Kroatien verwendet, da war ich 15. War einfach der Hammer, wie weit ich mit der 45 gr. Version werfen konnte! Hat mir damals schöne Fische beschert, die auch superlecker waren... 

Darum suche ich so ein Blei, weil es bei mir schöne Erinnerungen an mein erstes "richtiges" Meeresangeln weckt, bei dem ich übrigens die "Tele-Exquisit" und die Quick 444 eingesetzt habe... 

Als Montage hatte ich ein 2er Paternoster mit Drahtarmen verwendet und Muschel- und Napfschneckenfleisch als Köder. 
Ich denke, da muß sich das Schnurlaufröllchen festgefressen haben...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

"Aal-Guillotine" - neu vs. alt.







Alt aber ohne Bindegerätsschwäche.


----------



## Dübel (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab heute meine alljährliche Suche nach einer Rutte begonnen. Ich weiß, dass sie in meinen Gewässern vorkommen. Sie werden aber nur sehr selten gefangen. Ich versuche das nun schon das 7. Jahr in Folge - bisher vergebens.
Nunja, sollte ich jemals erfolgreich sein, wird die Rutte sich bei der Landung über eine gespließte Rute und eine DAM Quick Standard freuen. Mit mehr Stil kann man kaum gefangen werden.








Zugegeben, das Ambiente ist nicht wirklich old school. Die Beute heute auch nicht ...






Die Regnitz ist aber immer wieder ein sehr vielversprechender Fluss.






Heute Abend biss immerhin ein kleiner Waller. Fisch ist Fisch. Der nächste hat hoffentlich nur eine Bartel!


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri! In der Regnitz gibt es Grundeln?! Wo hast du denn angesessen? 
Möglicherweise werde ich nächstes Jahr auch mal in diesem Fluß angeln....


----------



## Dübel (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri Dank!
Grundeln gibt es in der Regnitz mehr als genug. Wir haben ja schließlich direkte Verbindung zum RMD-Kanal, der Quelle allen Übels.
Ich habe eine Jahreskarte für die Regnitz im Stadtgebiet von Bamberg. Tageskarten gibt es hier schon seit Jahren keine mehr und neue Jahreskarten werden nur über Losverfahren vergeben.  Das gilt für die gesamte Regnitz von Forchheim bis zur Mündung in den Main. Wie es oberhalb ausschaut weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Bilch (10. November 2020)

Heute war ich vielleicht das letzte Mal in dieser Saison forellenangeln. Mit der alten Glasfasertele und der Quick 331N konnte ich diese schöne 60er Regenbognerin an Land befördern.




Nur noch ein paar Worte zu der Rute. Das ist meine billigste Rute (habe 4 € für sie bezahlt), 2.70 lang, mit einem geschätzten max WG von 30 g (optimal um die 15 g), zwar ziemlich taub, liegt aber angenehm in der Hand, obwohl der Griff für meinen Geschmack etwas länger und dicker sein könnte. Mit 200 g ist sie ganz leicht für eine Glasfaserrute und ist auch kaum kopflastiger als meine anderen 2.70 Ruten. Das Beste an ihr sind aber ihre Drilleigenschaften, nachgiebig, aber genügend Rückgrat auch für größere Fische - eine kampfstarke wilde 50er Forelle ist überhaupt kein Problem für die Rute und mit dieser Rute/Kombo würde ich vor fast keinem Fisch aus unseren Gewässern Angst haben (ausgenommen natürlich Waller und Ausnahmehechte).




Wer weiß, was mit der Rute geschehen würde, hätte ich sie nicht gekauft. Nach dem Kauf habe ich den Spitzenring repariert, die anderen Ringe poliert, einige wieder befestigt, den Griff geschliffen … Und gerade das ist auch ein wichtiger Grund, warum ich Freude an Old-School-Fishing habe - die alten Sachen retten (und restaurieren), damit sie wieder das machen können, wofür sie gebaut wurden.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute war ich vielleicht das letzte Mal in dieser Saison forellenangeln. Mit der alten Glasfasertele und der Quick 331N konnte ich diese schöne 60er Regenbognerin an Land befördern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359518
> 
> ...


Sehr schön die Rute. 
Und Petri zur Forelle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2020)

@Bilch Dickes Petri für diesen tollen Fisch. Und toll, das deine Kombi so gut mitgespielt hat.


----------



## Dübel (10. November 2020)

Oh, fantastisch!


----------



## Jason (10. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und gerade das ist auch ein wichtiger Grund, warum ich Freude an Old-School-Fishing habe - die alten Sachen retten (und restaurieren), damit sie wieder das machen können, wofür sie gebaut wurden.


Deine Einstellung gefällt mir. Ich selber habe noch keine Rute auf Vordermann gebracht, aber dafür genug Rollen neues Leben eingehaucht. Bei mir liegt eine DAM Rute, sie ist die Tegernsee von der grünen Serie. Da ist eine Rutenringwicklung aufgegangen. Da werde ich mal dran wagen. Zuerst bringe ich aber mein Posenbauprojekt
zu Ende. 
Und Petri Heil zu der prachtvollen Forelle. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute war ich vielleicht das letzte Mal in dieser Saison forellenangeln. Mit der alten Glasfasertele und der Quick 331N konnte ich diese schöne 60er Regenbognerin an Land befördern.


Petri zu der großen Forelle und dieser passend gelungenen Rute! 

Auf dem besten Wege zu Schaffung eigener angepasster Ruten!


----------



## eiszeit (11. November 2020)

Petri zur schönen Forelle,
und Glückwunsch zur ebenso schöner Gerätschaft.


----------



## Skott (11. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute war ich vielleicht das letzte Mal in dieser Saison forellenangeln. Mit der alten Glasfasertele und der Quick 331N konnte ich diese schöne 60er Regenbognerin an Land befördern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359518
> 
> ...


PETRI zu dem tollen Fisch und die Rute & Rolle weckt Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit / Jugend. Das Equipment dürfte ca. 50 Jahre alt sein...


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Das Equipment dürfte ca. 50 Jahre alt sein...


Wie der Herr so das ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. November 2020)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu DER schönen Forelle! 

Hatte in meiner Kindheit/Jugendzeit von einem guten Bekannten u. a. eine grüne Vollglasrute in 1,80m mit Stahlringen,  die mit gelbem Bindegarn befestigt wurden, geschenkt bekommen. 

Die Rollenhalterung war aus rotem Kunststoff, mit einer weißen Schraube. Griff zweiteilig und aus Kork. 
Die war von DAM, evtl. auch die "Tegernsee"? 
Mit der habe ich Anfang der 80er meinen ersten Spiegelkarpfen mit 2850gr. beim Nachtangeln und meinen ersten Zander auf ein Moderlieschen schon 3 min. nach dem auswerfen gefangen! 

Leider habe ich diese Rute nicht mehr, nur noch die Rolle, eine PFLUEGER und viele schöne Erinnerungen an diese Kombo! 
Immer wieder schön, über Erfolge und Erlebnisse mit gleichem oder anderem Vintage-Angelgerät zu lesen....


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

So ein Vollglasstäbchen hatte meine Mutter auch (ja, es fischte seinerzeit die ganze Familie!) und da sich damals schon klar der Trend zur Zweitrute abzeichnete, begehrte sie auf und erhielt eine Hohlglasrute von Balzer in 3 m und bis 70 gr. Wurfgewicht. Nach heutigem Verständnis immer noch ein Prügel, aber da merkte sie erst, wie steinschwer die Tegernsee wirklich war.

Damals empfand ich die Balzer, jenes honiggelbe Ungetüm, als unfassbar steif. Die Zeiten ändern sich!


----------



## Andal (11. November 2020)

Honiggelb war eine Zeit lang überhaupt die Farbe schlechthin bei Angelruten. Erst später wurde es en vogue, dass man ihnen Farben angedeihen lies, die eine vermeintliche Nähe zu modernen Verbundwerkstoffen suggerierten.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Honiggelb war eine Zeit lang überhaupt die Farbe schlechthin bei Angelruten. Erst später wurde es en vogue, dass man ihnen Farben angedeihen lies, die eine vermeintliche Nähe zu modernen Verbundwerkstoffen suggerierten.


Hallo,

war auch die klassische Farbe der Sportex Ruten, zumindest in den 1960ern. Da habe ich noch so 2/3 davon.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (12. November 2020)

Ich hätte gerne ne gelbe Shakespeare Economy- Pilke, die mit dem Holzknüppel unten als Griff, wollte ich als Jugendlicher immer haben. Damit ich wieder Retro-Pilken kann. Gereicht hat es damals nur für ne Alpha, die aber blaugrau war und damit nicht so geil wie die gelbe Economy mit den roten Wicklungen. Die honiggelbe Sportexfarbe hat mich zum Rutenbau gebracht,meine erste selbstgemachte war aus einem 1teiligen gelben 2m Blank, mit dem ich dann viele schöne Hechte und Zander fangen konnte.
Dann war gelb nicht mehr so angesagt bei mir, bis Illex wieder mit der Ashura in gelb rauskam,da war ich wieder on.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2020)

So richtig bunte, oder weisse Ruten haben einfach was spezielles an sich, wenn es nicht grad pink ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> So richtig bunte, oder weisse Ruten haben einfach was spezielles an sich, wenn es nicht grad pink ist.



Hallo,

so ist es. Meine Shakepeare Wonderrod Spinn- und Fliegenrute sind schön weiss. Stammen aus 1962 und beide habe ich noch. Gerade die leichte Spinnrute habe ich über 15 Jahre intensiv gefischt, die wäre auch heute noch, mit gleich alter Rolle, einsatzbereit .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (12. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung gefällt mir. Ich selber habe noch keine Rute auf Vordermann gebracht, aber dafür genug Rollen neues Leben eingehaucht. Bei mir liegt eine DAM Rute, sie ist die Tegernsee von der grünen Serie. Da ist eine Rutenringwicklung aufgegangen. Da werde ich mal dran wagen. Zuerst bringe ich aber mein Posenbauprojekt
> zu Ende.
> Und Petri Heil zu der prachtvollen Forelle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Tegernsee habe ich auch, die ist aber wirklich schwer und kopflastig, darum ist mir die gelbe Telerute viel lieber. @Andal, Hut ab, dass Deine Mutter mit dieser Rute geanglet hat.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu DER schönen Forelle!
> 
> Hatte in meiner Kindheit/Jugendzeit von einem guten Bekannten u. a. eine grüne Vollglasrute in 1,80m mit Stahlringen,  die mit gelbem Bindegarn befestigt wurden, geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> ...


Die Tegernsee ist 210 cm lang, die 1.80 Rute aus der grünen Serie ist die Iller, die hatte aber auch rote Ringwicklungen - wahrscheinlich hattest Du eine andre Rute.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Als Bub habe ich dann im Diercke Schulatlas nachgesehen, wo "die Iller" fließt, wo "der Schluchsee" liegt und was man da mit diesen Ruten hätte fischen können.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Zu diesen Zeiten, Ende der 60er und Anfang der 70er, waren Begriffe wie "schwer", oder "kopflastig" absolut kein Thema. Die Vollglasruten waren einfach so, mit ihren Metallhülsen und den doppelt gewundenen Drahtringen. Solche Shitstorms, weil die neue Hongkongpfui 1,634 grain kopflastig sein soll, waren absolut unbekannt. Man hatte vielleicht zwei Ruten. Eine schwere für Hecht, Karpfen und so weiter und eine "leichte" für Forellen und Köderfischerl. Basta und man war glücklich. Das man Angler an den knatternden Rollen quer über den See hörte, hat auch keinen gejuckt. Nur die Edelleute, mit den Mitchell 300 waren vergleichsweise leise unterwegs. Ein 20er Abulon, eh schon eine noblere Schnur, trug 1,irgendwas Kilo und dünner traute es sich kaum wer. Heute würde man das Damyl und Platil wohl eher als Blumendraht einordnen. Beim Zander fischen, natürlich mit Köderfischen, weil Zander als unerblinkerbar galten, war eine 50er und nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach (Zander haben schließlich Zähne!) Gang & Gäbe.

Und trotzdem war das eine traumhaft schöne Zeit. So wie die Jungen vermutlich in 50 Jahren schwärmen werden, wie schön es heute war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Ja, die "Iller" oder wie immer sie gehießen hat, war damals lange Zeit eine meiner einzigsten Ruten! 
Vorgesehen für Aal, mit einem gefühlten Wg von 60 - 120gr., war sie sowohl für den Ansitz, das Angeln vom Boot und fürs schwere Spinnfischen sehr gut geeignet... 

Ich habe sie nur zum Ansitzen genommen. Ich weiß noch, einmal beim Nachtangeln, 0,45er auf der Rolle, Bremse voll zu, hat mir ein fast 6-Pfündiger Karpfen die Rute aus dem Halter fast ins Wasser gezogen! 

Als Jungangler habe ich auch damals mit Vintage-Gerät erfolgreich geangelt, weil das einfach robust und fehlerverzeihend war!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Zu diesen Zeiten, Ende der 60er und Anfang der 70er, waren Begriffe wie "schwer", oder "kopflastig" absolut kein Thema. Die Vollglasruten waren einfach so, mit ihren Metallhülsen und den doppelt gewundenen Drahtringen. Solche Shitstorms, weil die neue Hongkongpfui 1,634 grain kopflastig sein soll, waren absolut unbekannt. Man hatte vielleicht zwei Ruten. Eine schwere für Hecht, Karpfen und so weiter und eine "leichte" für Forellen und Köderfischerl. Basta und man war glücklich. Das man Angler an den knatternden Rollen quer über den See hörte, hat auch keinen gejuckt. Nur die Edelleute, mit den Mitchell 300 waren vergleichsweise leise unterwegs. Ein 20er Abulon, eh schon eine noblere Schnur, trug 1,irgendwas Kilo und dünner traute es sich kaum wer. Heute würde man das Damyl und Platil wohl eher als Blumendraht einordnen. Beim Zander fischen, natürlich mit Köderfischen, weil Zander als unerblinkerbar galten, war eine 50er und nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach (Zander haben schließlich Zähne!) Gang & Gäbe.
> 
> Und trotzdem war das eine traumhaft schöne Zeit. So wie die Jungen vermutlich in 50 Jahren schwärmen werden, wie schön es heute war.





Andal schrieb:


> Zu diesen Zeiten, Ende der 60er und Anfang der 70er, waren Begriffe wie "schwer", oder "kopflastig" absolut kein Thema. Die Vollglasruten waren einfach so, mit ihren Metallhülsen und den doppelt gewundenen Drahtringen. Solche Shitstorms, weil die neue Hongkongpfui 1,634 grain kopflastig sein soll, waren absolut unbekannt. Man hatte vielleicht zwei Ruten. Eine schwere für Hecht, Karpfen und so weiter und eine "leichte" für Forellen und Köderfischerl. Basta und man war glücklich. Das man Angler an den knatternden Rollen quer über den See hörte, hat auch keinen gejuckt. Nur die Edelleute, mit den Mitchell 300 waren vergleichsweise leise unterwegs. Ein 20er Abulon, eh schon eine noblere Schnur, trug 1,irgendwas Kilo und dünner traute es sich kaum wer. Heute würde man das Damyl und Platil wohl eher als Blumendraht einordnen. Beim Zander fischen, natürlich mit Köderfischen, weil Zander als unerblinkerbar galten, war eine 50er und nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach (Zander haben schließlich Zähne!) Gang & Gäbe.
> 
> Und trotzdem war das eine traumhaft schöne Zeit. So wie die Jungen vermutlich in 50 Jahren schwärmen werden, wie schön es heute war.


Das besonders vorzügliche waren die -50 Jahre für einen selber.
Und dass man nicht wusste, was noch alles kommen wird; somit war man zufrieden, dass man überhaupt was einsetzbares hatte.


----------



## Bilch (13. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das besonders vorzügliche waren die -50 Jahre für einen selber.
> Und dass man nicht wusste, was noch alles kommen wird; somit war man zufrieden, dass man überhaupt was einsetzbares hatte.


In den 50ern war mein Vater ein junger Bub und er hatte einen Haselstock, eine ganz gewöhnliche Schnur und am Ende 1 Meter Mono. Blinker haben die Jungs so gemacht, dass sie Münzen auf die Eisenbahngleisen legten, so dass sie vom Zug gequetscht wurden. Und damit haben sie dann am heimischen Bach erfolgreich die Forellen aus dem Wasser gezogen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2020)

das war ein Minuszeichen, -50  
So hab ich auch mal angefangen, alles selber gemacht, selbst die Haken wurden versucht, aber das hat aus Nagel und Büroklammerdraht usw. einfach nicht funktioniert mit den Gründlingen auf Sicht, immerhin konnte man genau sehen und lernen warum ...


----------



## Dübel (15. November 2020)

Heute war ich bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein in Bamberg unterwegs. Erst wurden mit der leichten Trottingrute ein paar Köderla gefangen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Zwischen die zahllosen Lauben mischten sich auch ein paar Babyrapfen. Davon hab ich heuer schon ein paar erwischt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann ging es mit Hechtrute und Centrepin auf Barsch und Hecht. Ich musste nach beiden Fischarten ein bisschen suchen. Aber hier hat man dabei ja immer schönste Kulisse.















Die Suche war schließlich erfolgreich. Erst gab es einen 25er Barsch, der den 11cm-Köderfisch gierig verschluckt hat.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der 79er Hecht hat sich etwas bitten lassen. Beim ersten Biss war er nicht ordentlich gehakt, beim zweiten griff der Haken überhaupt nicht. Offensichtlich wollte er aber sehr dringend an Land. Beim dritten Versuch hab ich einen größeren Einzelhaken verwendet und ein bisschen länger mit dem Anhieb gewartet. Der Hecht war sauber vorn im Maul gehakt. Schöner kanns kaum gehen ...


----------



## Bilch (15. November 2020)

@Dübel, dickes Petri, zwei schöne Fische mit einer wunderbaren Kombo, herrlich 

P.S. Die Rute und Rolle passen sehr gut zu der Umgebung


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2020)

Petri nach Bamberg.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. November 2020)

@Dübel Dickes Petri für dich und Danke für die tollen Fotos.


----------



## Pescador (16. November 2020)

@Dübel Klasse!


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. November 2020)

Petri, Dübel! Schöne Fische, super erarbeitet! Mir gefällt dein Gerät, und ja, auch der historische und herbstliche Hintergrund passt gut dazu!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. November 2020)

@Dübel 
Petri Heil zu den gefangenen Fischen, freut mich  wider was von dir zu lesen.


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2020)

Gegen Erwartungen konnte ich heute noch einmal vor dem Beginn der Schonzeit mein Glück bei den ReFos versuchen. War zwar ein sehr kalter, aber ein wunderschöner sonniger Tag. Ich konnte ab und zu Ringe am Wasser sehen, was also bedeutete, dass die Fische immer noch flach stehen. Darum habe ich wieder meinen mehrmals bewerten schlanken flach laufenden Wobbler gewählt. Und die Entscheidung war absolut richtig. Es hat nicht lange gedauert bis eine große Forelle den Wobbler genommen hat. Meine Old-School-Kombo hat sich wieder bewährt; ein paar Meter vor mir war ein gefallener Baum und als ich die Forelle zu mir zog, wollte sie natürlich unter den Baum. Ich musste sie also nach oben und über dem Baum ziehen. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst, aber der Manöver ist mir bestens gelungen und ich konnte die große Regenbognerin erfolgreich landen. Als ich sie gemessen habe, konnte ich es kaum glauben, wieder die 60er Marke, 61 cm hatte sie. Einen besseren Abschluss der Saison hätte ich mir nicht wünschen können. Muss sagen, dass es wirklich mein Glücksjahr war, was Forellen angeht, denn so viele schöne Fische habe ich noch nie gefangen. Vielleicht ist das irgendwie mit Ausrüstung verbunden - heuer ist nämlich mein erstes Jahr, dass ich mit Old-School Geräten unterwegs bin 




Ich habe noch eine Frage. Als ich die Rolle gekauft habe, war eine E-Spule mit schwarzer Mono (ca. 0,28er) bespult. Das ist die weit beste Mono, die ich je gehabt habe, sehr geschmeidig mit sehr wenig Memory-Effekt, schon fast wie eine Geflochtene. Habe den Verkäufer gefragt, was für eine Schnur das ist, aber leider wusste er es nicht, denn die Rolle gehörte seinem verstorebnen Freund und er hate sie nur für die Frau des Freundes verkauft. Zuerst habe ich es nicht gewagt mit der Schnur zu angeln, denn ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit älteren Schnüren. Weil mir die Schnur so gut gefallen hat, habe ich es aber trotzdem riskiert, nur die ersten 20 m habe ich weggeschnitten. Sie hat mich nicht enttäuscht und die Knoten halten bombenfest. Als VF benutze ich ein Daiwa Tournament FC mit 5 kg Tragkraft. Bei den Zugtests oder bei den Hängern ist immer das FC gerissen, nie diese Mono. Wenn mir einer von Euch vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Dübel (22. November 2020)

Wahnsinn! Petri Heil!
Von solchen Fischen kann ich hier nur träumen ...

Zum Spinnfischen benutze ich eine Schnur, die genau deiner Beschreibung entspricht. 
MS Range Pro Match Line
Die hat wenig Dehnung, ist sehr geschmeidig, hat kaum Memory und ist monofil. Letzteres ist besonders wichtig zur Schonung der alten Rutenringe.


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2020)

Danke @Dübel, muss ich schauen


----------



## Jason (22. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das irgendwie mit Ausrüstung verbunden - heuer ist nämlich mein erstes Jahr, dass ich mit Old-School Geräten unterwegs bin


Ich habe mal gehört, dass altes Angelgerät magische Kräfte hat. Auf alle Fälle ein dickes Petri zu der Mega Forelle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pescador (22. November 2020)

Es geht halt ein besonderer Zauber von dem alten Gerät aus, @Bilch , wie du ja gerade erfährst ...


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2020)

@Bilch 
Petri zur tollen Rebo.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2020)

Was für ein Fisch, dickes Petri dafür @Bilch


----------



## Andal (23. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört, dass altes Angelgerät magische Kräfte hat. Auf alle Fälle ein dickes Petri zu der Mega Forelle.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kauft man altes, gebrauchtes Gerät, kauft man auch immer ein Stück weit unbekannte Geschichte mit. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Belastungen, die einem der Verkäufer vielleicht verschweigt. Sondern die unsichtbare "Rod Power". Diese nicht sicht- und messbare Energie ist nicht bei allen Sachen gleich, aber sie macht sie so faszinierend. 

@Bilch ... Petri Heil! Mit so einem schönen Fang kann man beruhigt in die Saisonpause gehen!


----------



## eiszeit (23. November 2020)

Super und Petri , da sieht man den versierten Angler.
Glückwunsch, der Kauf hat sich schon rendiert.
Ist das eine 331 N ?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2020)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch @Bilch . Sehr schöner Fisch und ohne verstümmelte Schwanzflosse.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kauft man altes, gebrauchtes Gerät, kauft man auch immer ein Stück weit unbekannte Geschichte mit. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Belastungen, die einem der Verkäufer vielleicht verschweigt. Sondern die unsichtbare "Rod Power". Diese nicht sicht- und messbare Energie ist nicht bei allen Sachen gleich, aber sie macht sie so faszinierend.


Hallo,

hängt alles mit dem morphogenetischen Feld zusammen .

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super und Petri , da sieht man den versierten Angler.
> Glückwunsch, der Kauf hat sich schon rendiert.
> Ist das eine 331 N ?


Nach der Kubel müsstes es ne XX1N sein, die war doch für links und Rechtshänder oder ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2020)

Ich tippe, das ist die 221N, 331N müßte dickeren Rotor haben. Aber Kollege Bilch ist da auch sehr gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Thomas. (23. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber Kollege Bilch ist da auch sehr gut ausgestattet.


Du weißt Sachen die möchte ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2020)

Wir schreiben aber über Quick Finessa und nicht über Quickies mit Finesse


----------



## eiszeit (23. November 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nach der Kubel müsstes es ne XX1N sein, die war doch für links und Rechtshänder oder ?


Ja die 331N und 441N war umabaubar von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetreib.
Man sieht die Schrauben am Kurbelansatzstück.


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kauft man altes, gebrauchtes Gerät, kauft man auch immer ein Stück weit unbekannte Geschichte mit. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Belastungen, die einem der Verkäufer vielleicht verschweigt. Sondern die unsichtbare "Rod Power". Diese nicht sicht- und messbare Energie ist nicht bei allen Sachen gleich, aber sie macht sie so faszinierend.
> 
> @Bilch ... Petri Heil! Mit so einem schönen Fang kann man beruhigt in die Saisonpause gehen!


@Andal, ich hatte einen Onkel, der mir das Angeln beigebracht hat und er war wirklich ein weiser, erfahrener Mann. Ich konnte ihn ganz klar vor mir sehen, als ich diese Zeilen gelesen habe. Und das war nicht das erste mal bei Deinen Beiträgen. Du bist ihm sogar ein bisschen ähnlich ...

Ich glaube, dass an dieser Energie, von der Du schreibst, wirklich was dran ist ...


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super und Petri , da sieht man den versierten Angler.
> Glückwunsch, der Kauf hat sich schon rendiert.
> Ist das eine 331 N ?





dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nach der Kubel müsstes es ne XX1N sein, die war doch für links und Rechtshänder oder ?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich tippe, das ist die 221N, 331N müßte dickeren Rotor haben. Aber Kollege Bilch ist da auch sehr gut ausgestattet.


Es ist die 331N (eine 221N gab es nicht), meine absolut Lieblingsrolle


----------



## Dübel (26. November 2020)

Eine 220 N gab es nicht? Nicht in deinem Angelschrank?


----------



## Dübel (26. Dezember 2020)

Nach 7 Jahren erfolglosen Suchens nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, hat heute endlich alles gepasst. Das Wetter kalt und bedeckt, der Wasserstand hoch und trüb, Zeit zum Angeln vorhanden. 
Meine Black Seal Rute und die DAM Quick Standard konnten heute endlich meinen Traumfisch landen!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Rutte 62 cm und 1400 gr. 

An der Oder, Donau oder irgendwelchen Alpenseen wäre das nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Bei uns in der Regnitz werden Rutten aber eigentlich nur zufällig gefangen. Ich habe jetzt endlich eine gezielt erwischt. Und das auch noch mit gespließter Rute und einer alten DAM.

Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Dübel, 

fettes Petri zu dieser Hammer-Quappe! Worauf hat sie denn gebissen? 

In welcher Gegend sitzt du an? Ich komme ja auch aus Mittelfranken, aber ne Quappe habe ich weder in den Verbandsgewässern noch in der Zenn gefangen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren erfolglosen Suchens nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, hat heute endlich alles gepasst. Das Wetter kalt und bedeckt, der Wasserstand hoch und trüb, Zeit zum Angeln vorhanden.
> Meine Black Seal Rute und die DAM Quick Standard konnten heute endlich meinen Traumfisch landen!!!


Ein Traumfisch ist dann eben der Traumfisch!
Dickes Petri  dazu, das Wetter hat ja wohl auch noch leidlich mitgespielt.


----------



## Bilch (26. Dezember 2020)

Dickes Petri, @Dübel  Ein Traumfisch mit einer traumfachen Kombo


----------



## eiszeit (26. Dezember 2020)

Dübel einwandfrei. Wir sagen da auch Rutte dazu, super Größe.
Wir an der Altmühl fangen sie -wenn es noch etwas kälter ist- im Unterwasser von Wehranlagen.


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2020)

@Dübel ein dickes Petri Heil zu diesem Fang. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Dezember 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren erfolglosen Suchens nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, hat heute endlich alles gepasst. Das Wetter kalt und bedeckt, der Wasserstand hoch und trüb, Zeit zum Angeln vorhanden.
> Meine Black Seal Rute und die DAM Quick Standard konnten heute endlich meinen Traumfisch landen!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum tollen "Winterfisch"


----------



## Dübel (26. Dezember 2020)

Petri Dank!

@Chief Brolly Gebissen hat die Rutte auf Fischfetzen. Mein Hausgewässer ist die Regnitz in Bamberg. Ich hab wirklich mitten in der Stadt geangelt. Ruttenangeltourismus ist hier aber nicht machbar. Zum einen ist der Bestand wirklich sehr sehr dünn, zum anderen gibt es für die Regnitz keine Tageskarten. Jahreskarten sind auch nur über ein Losverfahren zu bekommen, wenn man nicht schon seit Jahren eine hat.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

Petri zur Vinatge-Aalrutte.



Dübel schrieb:


> Ruttenangeltourismus ist hier aber nicht machbar.



Wirst Du aus Mittelfranken auch kaum befürchten müssen.

Hier werden ja in einigen Flüssen jedes Jahr Rutten  besetzt was auch über AHF-Maßnahmen gefördert wird.

Aber auch hier sind natürlich nicht alle Strecken uneingeschränkt für jedermann zugänglich.

Macht bei dem Verhältnis von Angebot/Nachfrage in Teilen von MFr m.E. aber auch durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich war nur neugierig, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Die Regnitz in Bamberg kenne ich sehr gut, ist wirklich ein sehr idyllisches, ruhiges und interessantes Gewässer! 

Habe nur 1x im Leben in einem November, am hellichten Tag im Mittellandkanal, gegenüber des Hafens Fallersleben, eine 46er Quappe auf einen kleinen Barsch gefangen, da war ich 14 oder 15 Jahre alt. 
Ich weiß noch, das Glöckchen an der Rutenspitze hat nicht angeschlagen, nur die Schnur war plötzlich straff.... 

Damals bin ich mit Bussen zum Angeln gefahren, an diesem Quappentag musste ich umsteigen und mit meinem ganzen Angelgerät durch einen Teil der Stadt Wolfsburg. Gottseidank traf ich dabei unsere Nachbarn, die mich nach Hause mitnahmen...

Dir Dübel fetten Respekt! Man muß schon Eier aus Stahl haben, um stundenlang bei Temperaturen um - 4 Grad oder kälter, anzusitzen! 
Das wurde ja auch mit diesem, in der Größe seltenen, Top-Fisch belohnt!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

_*"Strike Right"*_

Vor einiger Zeit sah ich in einem älteren britischen Angelmagazin einmal eine Abbildung von einem noch recht jungen Chris Yates.
Auf dem Foto fischte er an seiner Rute irgendeine Centrepin Rolle vom britischen Hersteller _"Strike Right"._

Um welches Modell es sich dabei genau gehandelt hat, das weiß ich leider nicht. Mir ist aber bewusst, dass diese Rollen eher günstige Einstiegspins darstellen, als edle britische Rollenbaukunst. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mehr über das damals von Yates gefischte _"Strike Right"_ Modell erfahren wollen.

Hat jemand vielleicht zufällig Infos dazu oder aber sogar Yates Telefonnummer? 
Bei seinem Spleen wären ihm allerdings wohl eher Brieftauben zuzutrauen, denn ein Postfrettchen macht auf so einer Insel wohl keinen Sinn.


Nachtrag:
Es war wohl doch keine Zeitschrift, sondern das weiter unten gepostete Video, welches mich auf diese Rollen stoßen ließ.
Man möge bitte Nachsicht mit mir üben...


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2021)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht steht da was drin



			Chris Yates Tackle - The Traditional Fisherman's Forum


----------



## Dübel (5. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _*"Strike Right"*_
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit sah ich in einem älteren britischen Angelmagazin einmal eine Abbildung von einem noch recht jungen Chris Yates.
> Auf dem Foto fischte er an seiner Rute irgendeine Centrepin Rolle vom britischen Hersteller _"Strike Right"._
> ...



Also im von @Hecht100+ verlinkten TFF-Thread steht nichts über diese Rolle. Aber im TFF findest du die Firma Strikrite einige Male erwähnt. Es gibt diverse Modelle. Hydraflo, Featherflo, Aduraflo, Tideflo, um nur ein paar zu nennen. Besonders verbreitet sind sie wohl nicht. Es handelt sich um relativ einfache aber robuste Rollen.

Wenn du sehr großes Interesse hast, so eine Rolle zu kaufen, @Bankside Dreamer, bin ich gerne behilflich die passende Strikerite Centrepin für dich zu finden. Ich bin gut im UK vernetzt.

Dieses Bild hab ich im TFF gefunden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Ich habe nun etwas in diesem _Rod Hutchinson _Memoriam Video gefunden!






Bei Minute 25:00 ist ganz klar ein junger drillender Chris Yates zu erkennen, der seine Hand an eine _"Strike Right"_ Rolle legt.






Leider ist nicht genau zu erkennen, um welches Modell es sich dabei handelt. Von der Anordnung des Klickers und des Logos her könnte es
allerdings das Modell _"Hydraflo" _gewesen sein. Wobei eine _"Ultraflo" _ganz ähnlich ausgesehen hat. Hmm? 









Diese Rollen interessieren mich schon länger, eben weil sie eine Art Gegenpol zu den meist relativ teuren britischen Pins darstellen. Ehrliche Hausmannskost,
für den kleinen Mann von nebenan, das hat auf jeden Fall seinen Charme. Auch ein Chris Yates hat einmal bescheiden angefangen, wie man sieht.
Heute werden ihm die teuren Pins wohl hintergeworfen, die Hauptsache ist dass er sich damit beim Fischen blicken lässt.

Aber schon krass, was sich alles so über das Internet stalken bzw. zurückverfolgen lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Leider ist nicht genau zu erkennen, um welches Modell es sich dabei handelt. Von der Anordnung des Klickers und des Logos her könnte es
> allerdings das Modell _"Hydraflo" _gewesen sein. Wobei eine _"Ultraflow" _ganz ähnlich ausgesehen hat. Hmm?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363755
> Anhang anzeigen 363754


Ganz einfache Lösung  : Man braucht und kauft einfach beide!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe es schon kommen, jetzt steigen die _"Strike Right" _Rollen sicherlich im Preis und ich zahle am Ende drauf.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Lösung  : Man braucht und kauft einfach beide!



Das Problem ist, es gibt glaube ich noch mehr ähnliche Modelle. Die Rollen dieses Herstellers schauen alle ziemlich ähnlich aus. Einzig über solche Herstellerangaben, so wie @Dübel netterweise eine gepostet hat, könnte man sich an das entsprechende Modell heranarbeiten. So wie die Rute auf dem Bild aussieht und auch wie sie sich durchbiegt wird sich da sicherlich kein Rotauge im Drill befinden. Von daher wird es schon eine Rolle gewesen sein, mit der man auch Karpfen bändigen konnte.


----------



## Dübel (5. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen, jetzt steigen die _"Strike Right" _Rollen sicherlich im Preis und ich zahle am Ende drauf.


Hier lesen ja keine Briten mit und bei uns wirst du die eh kaum finden.
Hinterher geworfen bekommst du die aber wahrscheinlich auch im UK nicht. Viele sind dort nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Hier lesen ja keine Briten mit und bei uns wirst du die eh kaum finden.
> Hinterher geworfen bekommst du die aber wahrscheinlich auch im UK nicht. Viele sind dort nicht auf dem Markt.



Hin und wieder sind ein paar Rollen dabei, jetzt müsste ich nur noch das genaue Modell kennen.
Hoffentlich ruft mich Chris gleich zurück...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe gerade, von den_ "Strike Right"_ Rollen gab es noch einige weitere Modelle, die im Grunde von hinten alle identisch aussehen.
Dieses Foto vom fischenden Chris Yates bringt mich also leider nicht weiter, nach wie vor kenne ich nur den Hersteller.
Vielleicht suche ich mir einfach ein Modell, welches Karpfen verträgt und mir dabei auch optisch zusagt. Hmm?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand Infos zu alten Ruten aus Tonkin / Bambus oder aber Pfefferrohr? So wie sie damals etwa von DAM-Ziegenspeck, DAM und Shakespeare verkauft wurden? Mir schwebt eine solche Steckrute mit Metallhülsen, Rutenringen und Rollenhalter (gerne mit angewickeltem Klapprollenhalter) vor, als Ergänzung für meine DAM 3200 Grundrolle. 

Gab es so etwas auch in leichter Ausführung, sagen wir einmal zum Fischen mit Stachelscheinposen auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern? Oder waren diese Ruten durch die Bank eher beringte Besenstiele? Die DAM 3200 ist sehr leicht, die Rute sollte daher nicht allzu schwer / massiv sein und für die eher leichte Angelei im ufernahen Bereich ausgelegt sein. Weit auswerfen kann man mit der alten Grundrolle sowieso nicht.

Hat jemand alte Katalogseiten, die er hier einmal als Scan zur Verfügung stellen könnte oder aber Fotos? Vielleicht gibt es sogar ein passendes Angebot für mich?
Die Rute müsste nicht gänzlich original sein, nur eben in einem guten und fischbaren Zustand. Einen Klapprollenhalter würde ich mir zur Not auch selbst anwickeln oder aber den einen oder anderen Rutenring wieder anbinden. Die Steckverbindungen sollten okay sein und auch das Rohr selbst sollte möglichst ohne irgendwelche, die Funktion beeinträchtigenden, Risse sein.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu alten Ruten aus Tonkin / Bambus oder aber Pfefferrohr?
> 
> Hat jemand alte Katalogseiten, die er hier einmal als Scan zur Verfügung stellen könnte oder aber Fotos?


Das größte Problem bei dem ganzen alten Stoff ist das Vor-Internet-Zeitalter, außerdem der erbärmliche quasi Steinzeitliche Zeitzustand mit Vor-Farb-Foto, Vor-Selbstverständlich-Foto, Vor-Digicam und vor Scanner. Mit miesen schwarzweiß-Fotos und Zeichnungen kommt man da schon mal sehr schlecht weiter.

Dann gibt es etliche Copyrights, die zu beachten sind, einfach so im offenen Forum ist meist ein Regelverstoß.

Wenn man den ersten mögichen Weg gehen will, den des Sammlers und der bekannten Typen, dann muss man große Beträge zur Erhaltung solcher Stück spenden können und wollen, es gibt da reichlich schöne Stücke.
Der zweite Weg ist ebay beobachten und einfach mal für ein paar Zehner was kaufen, am günstigsten verdreckter Dachbodenfund, wo eben keine Markierungen mehr drauf stehen.
So habe ich es gemacht;  genug um sich selber dran zu probieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht suche ich mir einfach ein Modell, welches Karpfen verträgt und mir dabei auch optisch zusagt. Hmm?


Das Problem ist doch kaum diese sehr simple Rollentechnik an sich, das Karpfen knechten traue ich jeder kleinen Fliegenrolle zu.
Mit keinem Getriebe, keinen Umlenkungen und quasi noch Untersetzung statt Übersetzung, was soll da passieren solange nicht Weichplastik die Rolle formt?

Aber, kann es der jeweilige Angler damit, Du selber, mit einer Winzigkeit von Knöpfchen, einem Hebel kürzer als der Fisch, und ohne jede gescheite Bremse?

Ich habe die Frage längst für mich beantwortet, aber das muss jeder selber mit sich ausmachen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei dem ganzen alten Stoff ist das Vor-Internet-Zeitalter, außerdem der erbärmliche quasi Steinzeitliche Zeitzustand mit Vor-Farb-Foto, Vor-Selbstverständlich-Foto, Vor-Digicam und vor Scanner. Mit miesen schwarzweiß-Fotos und Zeichnungen kommt man da schon mal sehr schlecht weiter.
> 
> Dann gibt es etliche Copyrights, die zu beachten sind, einfach so im offenen Forum ist meist ein Regelverstoß.
> 
> ...



Ob bei irgendwelchen uralten Katalogseiten tatsächlich noch ein Copyright besteht?
Vereine wie etwa die heutige DAM freuen sich wohl eher über die kostenlose Werbung / Verbreitung ihrer Firmengeschichte im Internet.

Direkt eingescannte Buch- oder aber Katalogseiten werden von der Qualität her eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Außerdem kann man sie später auch noch nachbearbeiten bzw. optimieren.

Bei eBay & Co. findet man hin und wieder ein paar Ruten, ja. Aber entweder ist das Meiste davon schon absoluter Schrott bzw. taugt gerade noch so zum Umrühren von Farbe oder aber der Verkäufer will sich seine gerne als "antik" angepriesene Rute mit Gold aufwiegen lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Wie gesagt, die Substanz der Rute sollte schon noch stimmen, den Rest würde ich mir selbst in Ordnung bringen.

Auf große Originalität, was Aufkleber etc. anbelangt, darauf käme es mir auch nicht an. Wenn irgendwer einen alten aber tauglichen "DDR-Stecken" hat, der meinen oben genannten Anforderungen entspricht, so nähme ich natürlich auch gerne eine solche Rute. Mir schwebt vor allem ein Klapprollenhalter vor. Wären etwa Schieberinge aus Messing an der Rute, so wie damals häufig üblich, so würde ich diese eh gnadenlos "herunterreißen".

Von daher wäre eine maximale Originalität der Rute eher kontraproduktiv bzw. in meinem Fall dann wohl auch Perlen vor die Säue.
Wobei die alten Stahlringe sollten schon noch vollzählig an der Rute vorhanden sein, ein dabei eventuell loses Exemplar wickel ich mir selbst wieder an.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der zweite Weg ist ebay beobachten und einfach mal für ein paar Zehner was kaufen, am günstigsten verdreckter Dachbodenfund, wo eben keine Markierungen mehr drauf stehen.
> So habe ich es gemacht;  genug um sich selber dran zu probieren.


So bin ich an meine Noris gekommen .
Manche wollen wirklich zuviel für alten Schrott.
Vintage Angler und Sammler wissen meist was sie wollen und bieten oft nicht mehr mit.
Grad bei Modellen die es recht oft gibt.
Man sieht oft schon die krummen Teile auf den Fotos. 
Mit meiner hab ich Glück gehabt  .
Die ist Kerzen gerade und alles Top.
Nur der alte Lack blättert ab.











@Bankside Dreamer 
Wäre dir so eine zu grob?
Die Aktion finde ich noch okay.
Ist kein Brett.
Posen um die 5g kann man bestimmt gut werfen.
Allerdings ist sie noch nicht fertig. 
Testen konnte ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## Dübel (10. Februar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer, du schreibst, "die Substanz der Rute sollte schon noch stimmen".
Damit kommst du direkt zum eigentlichen Problem. Es sind stets Ruten auf dem Markt, die vom Prinzip her durchaus für deine Zwecke taugen. Wenn du Glück hast, sind da sogar alle Ringe dran und keiner verrostet oder schartig. Wenn du die dann für 30 oder 40 Euro inklusive Versand bekommst, hast du ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
Jetzt kommt das große Aber! Leider ist häufig wegen schlechter Lagerung der Blank so einer Rute weich geworden. Das bedeutet, die Rute hat kaum mehr Rückstellkraft. Wenn du das Material vorsichtig belastest und es dann nicht komplett in die vorherige Form zurückspringt, taugt das gut Stück leider nur als Dekoration.
Selten haben Verkäufer von Dachbodenfunden und Opas alter Angelrute Ahnung von derlei Angelgerät, so dass du kaum eine verlässliche Angabe zur Substanz der Rute bekommen wirst.
Bilder sind da nutzlos. Während eine augenscheinlich krumme Rute noch hervorragend funktionieren kann, kommt es oft genug vor, dass eine kerzengrade Rute besser nicht mehr gefischt wird, weil sie ihre Elastizität verloren hat.

Jetzt noch ein bisschen was zu den Modellen. Für die leichte ufernahe Angelei auf kleinere Fische sind viele der auf Ebay etc. angebotenen Gespließten mitteleuropäischer Herkunft (DAM, Noris, Shakespeare, Balzer, Tokoz, ...) etwas überdimensioniert. Da findet man eher Ruten, die für Hecht und Karpfen taugen. Mit solchen Knüppeln möchte man eher nicht Rotaugen oder Barschen nachstellen.
Aber es gibt da durchaus schöne Ruten. Ich habe z.B. eine DAM "Saale" aus den 50ern, die zur Not zwar auch noch mit einem mittleren Karpfen zurecht käme, aber an der sich ein dickes Rotauge durchaus bemerkbar macht.
Die würde ganz gut zu deiner 3200 passen.

Ach, und wenn du mal eine passende Rute gefunden hast, schick mir bitte die von dir gnadenlos heruntergerissenen Schieberollenhalter ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ob bei irgendwelchen uralten Katalogseiten tatsächlich noch ein Copyright besteht?


jupp.
Aber es gibt hier im Forum schon einige Erfahrungen und Admins wissen auch mehr.

Die rechtliche Lage ist sehr einfach, wenn du heute eine Firma, also den aktuell Rechteinhaber anschreibst z.B. per Mail, und die schreiben dir zurück: Wunderbar,mach!
dann ist alles gut, das darf sogar deren Sekretärin oder so.
Andernfalls ohne Freigabe kann das als Rechteverletzung teuer werden, selbst eine kostenbewehrte Abmahnung ist schon lästig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten aber vielleicht gibt es ein kleines Missverständnis? Ich meine keine gespließten Ruten, sondern 1:1 das Zeug so wie es gewachsen ist. Eine einfache Bambusstippe, nur mit Rutenringen und Schieberollenhalter dran. So etwas gab es damals doch auch fertig zu kaufen.

Kann sich so etwas denn auch krumm stehen? Na gut, dünne Spitzen vielleicht schon aber an Elastizität oder Spannkraft dürften diese "Naturblanks" doch eigentlich nie verlieren oder doch? Bei gespließten bzw. aus einzelnen Dreiecksleisten zusammengefügten Blanks mag das sicherlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Ich schätze der meiste Teil ist längst entsorgt, stand im Holzschuppen und schlimmer, sowas wurde allermeist nicht geachtet, und eigentlich kannst du wg. unklarem Anbruchzustand auch nichts mit anfangen (Karpfen?). Die Naturteile werden bei suboptimaler Lagerung wirklich krumm und werden auch morsch.

Eine meine ersten Großtaten war für eine solche Rute im Selbstbau eine komplette Glasfaserspitze aus dem vollen zu schnitzen (eklig faserige Sache eigentlich), aber es war notwendig für die Jagd auf große Fische.

Wenn du so ein Naturtonkin für brauchbar zur Angelei suchst, kannst du heutzutage bei Ali & Co einfacher und sicherer mit Neuware fündig werden, notfalls eben abschleifen und alles machen wie gewünscht. Die Tenkara-Leute wissen den Weg ...


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten aber vielleicht gibt es ein kleines Missverständnis? Ich meine keine gespließten Ruten, sondern 1:1 das Zeug so wie es gewachsen ist. Eine einfache Bambusstippe, nur mit Rutenringen und Schieberollenhalter dran. So etwas gab es damals doch auch fertig zu kaufen.
> 
> Kann sich so etwas denn auch krumm stehen? Na gut, dünne Spitzen vielleicht schon aber an Elastizität oder Spannkraft dürften diese "Naturblanks" doch eigentlich nie verlieren oder doch? Bei gespließten bzw. aus einzelnen Dreiecksleisten zusammengefügten Blanks mag das sicherlich anders aussehen.


Jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert. 
Ne Natur Bambussrute bekommst ja nachgeschmissen.
Hab schon oft welche gesehen. 
Grad  oft bei Kleinanzeigen. 
Max. 20€ würde ich da für ne gute geben.
Alles andere ist Wucher.
Die kannst wenigstens anschauen und prüfen. 
Die würde ich auch nicht Blind kaufen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert.
> Ne Natur Bambussrute bekommst ja nachgeschmissen.
> Hab schon oft welche gesehen.
> Grad  oft bei Kleinanzeigen.
> ...



Reichlich vergurkte unberingte Bambusstippen gibt es da öfter, wenn auch nicht unbedingt von DAM. Allerdings habe ich noch keine vernünftige Bambusrute mit Rollenhalter und Beringung gesehen, so etwas hat es damals aber auch gegeben. Mir einfach ein paar Ringe und einen Rollenhalter an eine der Bambusstippen zu wickeln, dafür sind diese Ruten glaube ich nicht geeignet bzw. sind sie zur Spitze hin einfach viel zu fein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ach, und wenn du mal eine passende Rute gefunden hast, schick mir bitte die von dir gnadenlos heruntergerissenen Schieberollenhalter ...


Ich merke mir das auch mal für RH, denn bei mir kommt der runter, wie auch die tw. demolierten Achatringe !

Kompletter Rutenneuaufbau, weil ich will noch aktuell am Wasser angeln können und einigermaßen vergleichen können mit den Stöckern anderer Generationen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ach, und wenn du mal eine passende Rute gefunden hast, schick mir bitte die von dir gnadenlos heruntergerissenen Schieberollenhalter ...



Wenn man die Dinger am Stück herunterbekommt gerne.


----------



## Dübel (10. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich merke mir das auch mal für RH, denn bei mir kommt der runter, wie auch die tw. demolierten Achatringe !
> 
> Kompletter Rutenneuaufbau, weil ich will noch aktuell am Wasser angeln können und einigermaßen vergleichen können mit den Stöckern anderer Generationen.


@Nordlichtangler 
Defekte Achatringe bekommen bei mir uneingeschränktes Asyl!

@Bankside Dreamer 
Ich hab dir mal per PN einen Scan aus dem DAM Katalog Nr. 26 (1958) geschickt. Dort finden sich etliche Ruten, die deinen Wünschen entsprechen und auch deine DAM 3200, die "einfache Alu-Spinnrolle".

Ich besitze tatsächlich eine leichte DAM Pfefferrohrrute. Glaub mir, die können krumm werden und auch ihre Elastizität verlieren. So eine Rute in benutzbarem Zustand zu finden wird wahrscheinlich sehr schwer werden, gerade wenn es eben kein Besenstiel sein soll. Die wirklich feinen Bambusspitzen sind doch recht empfindlich. Viele dieser Ruten sind sicher auch über die Jahre zu Bohnenstangen und der gleichen umfunktioniert worden.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. Februar 2021)

Zu Vintage Ruten kann ich auch etwas beitragen: 
Hier eine alte ABU Pacific mit Eschenholzgriff aus den 70ziger / 80ziger Jahren ....
Leider muss die Klarlack-Lackierung der Wicklung am letzten Rollenring noch erneuert werden. Originale Wicklung soll unbedingt erhalten bleiben !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> Ich hab dir mal per PN einen Scan aus dem DAM Katalog Nr. 26 (1958) geschickt. Dort finden sich etliche Ruten, die deinen Wünschen entsprechen und auch deine DAM 3200, die "einfache Alu-Spinnrolle".
> 
> Ich besitze tatsächlich eine leichte DAM Pfefferrohrrute. Glaub mir, die können krumm werden und auch ihre Elastizität verlieren. So eine Rute in benutzbarem Zustand zu finden wird wahrscheinlich sehr schwer werden, gerade wenn es eben kein Besenstiel sein soll. Die wirklich feinen Bambusspitzen sind doch recht empfindlich. Viele dieser Ruten sind sicher auch über die Jahre zu Bohnenstangen und der gleichen umfunktioniert worden.



Vielen Dank!   

Meine DAM 3200 schaut geringfügig anders aus, sicherlich habe ich ein späteres Modell erwischt. Auch fehlt bei meiner Rolle diese einfach aus Draht gebogene Schnurführung, welche ich allerdings eh abmontiert hätte, da mir das Werfen mit Centrepins / Achsrollen und montierten Schnurführungen nicht so liegt.

Eine solche DAM Pfefferrohrrute würde ich suchen, ja. Ich glaube Dir gerne, dass sich auch diese Ruten krumm stehen können und an Elastizität verlieren. Windschiefe Spitzen sieht man ja häufig im Internet, allerdings dachte ich bisher dass diese so gehören, zumindest in den eher dünnen Durchmessern.

Bohnenstangen oder auch Kescherstäbe, ja. Ich habe noch einen solchen Stab bzw. Rest einer alten Bambusstippe hier liegen, da müsste ich endlich einmal die Gewindehülse aus Messing verkleben und den Stab noch etwas mit Garn verzieren.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Meine DAM 3200 schaut geringfügig anders aus, sicherlich habe ich ein späteres Modell erwischt. Auch fehlt bei meiner Rolle diese einfach aus Draht gebogene Schnurführung, welche ich allerdings eh abmontiert hätte, da mir das Werfen mit Centrepins / Achsrollen und montierten Schnurführungen nicht so liegt.
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir sowas empfehlen, die halten auch einiges aus, ist aus Tonkin.
Hier ein Bild. 




Die sind von DAM und haben ne Glasspitze, es gibt aber auch Noris ect..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Die zweite Rute von rechts würde mir schon zusagen, selbstverständlich blieben die Schieberollenhalter dann auf dem Kork.
Dann muss ich einmal Ausschau nach einer solchen Rute halten. Wie heißt dieses Modell?


----------



## eiszeit (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die zweite Rute von rechts würde mir schon zusagen, selbstverständlich blieben die Schieberollenhalter dann auf dem Kork.
> Dann muss ich einmal Ausschau nach einer solchen Rute halten. Wie heißt dieses Modell?


Alle auf dem Bild sind *DAM Tonkin*, die Rute mit dem Schieberollenhalter ist nur älter (aus den 50ern).
Einfach die Augen offen halten, da findest bestimmt was. Ich glaub auch du kannst dir helfen,
wenn man mal einen Ring anbinden muss.

Welche Knäufe hat denn deine 3200, zylindrisch oder trompetenförmig?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Die Knäufe meiner DAM 3200 sind vom Stil "Trompete".
Ich glaube diese zylindrischen Knäufe gab es schon früher oder?

Ich werde einmal die Augen nach diesen DAM Tonkin Ruten Ausschau halten.
Beziehungsweise gibt es ja auch ganz ähnliche Ruten von Shakespeare.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Knäufe meiner DAM 3200 sind vom Stil "Trompete".
> Ich glaube diese zylindrischen Knäufe gab es schon früher oder?


Yep, die 3200 mit den zylindrischen Knäufen sind aus den 50ern.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Februar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer 

Die Tonkin wären sicherlich die beste Alternative, siehe auch meine Tonkin V3.0. Wenn alles entsprechend gerade ist hat man ne gute Basis um das ganze wider neu aufzubauen. Bei meiner geht es demnächst wider weiter, der Basislack ist jetzt entsprechend endfest.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo Josef,

vielen Dank auch für deinen Hinweis.

Ich werde einmal schauen, ob ich nicht irgendwo eine solche akzeptable Tonkin-Rute bekommen kann.
Als erstes Rutenprojekt sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl, diese einfachen Ruten. Solange der Blank soweit in Ordnung bzw. ohne beeinträchtigende Risse ist und die Steckhülsen lediglich überarbeitet werden müssen, kann man glaube ich zuschlagen. Ein paar neue Rutenringe bekäme ich schon noch angewickelt und auch etwaige Macken im Korkgriff ausgebessert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Februar 2021)

Wollt ihr eure Tonkin-Ruten wieder fischen oder sollen sie nur etwas für die Vitrine oder oder als Wand-Deko sein? 

Wenn ihr mit ihnen wieder angeln wollt, welche Rollen hättet ihr für eure Tonkin-Ruten vorgesehen? 
Ich glaube, zur Entstehungszeiten dieser hat man noch Rutenhalter aus Astgabeln verwendet, ich persönlich würde mir welche aus Bambus basteln....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wollt ihr eure Tonkin-Ruten wieder fischen oder sollen sie nur etwas für die Vitrine oder oder als Wand-Deko sein?
> 
> Wenn ihr mit ihnen wieder angeln wollt, welche Rollen hättet ihr für eure Tonkin-Ruten vorgesehen?



Ich möchte auf jeden Fall damit fischen. 

Eben weil ich mit meiner DAM 3200 wohl bereits eine recht passende einfache Rolle für eine solche einfache Tonkin-Rute besitze.
Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich mich schon am Ufer sitzen und mit dieser einfachen Combo _- "Huckleberry Finn like" - _ein paar schöne Rotaugen oder Barsche fangen. Durchgebundene Schnur bis zum Haken, selbstgebaute Feststellpose, ein oder zwei Bleischrote und etwas Teig oder Laubwürmer als Köder. 

DAM 3200 Grundrolle, noch recht gut in Schuss...

















Da die Rolle aus Aluminium gefertigt ist, ist sie wirklich sehr leicht und ich benutze sie gerne zum ufernahen Angeln oder im kleinen Fluss. Eigentlich wäre an der Rückseite der Rolle noch eine Schnurführung montiert, ein einfacher gebogener Draht, diese fehlt jedoch bei meiner Rolle. Da mich diese Schnurführung beim Werfen / Fischen allerdings stören würde, macht mir das nichts aus bzw. würde ich sie sowieso demontiert haben.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Februar 2021)

Sehr schöne Rolle, man sieht den Seegering zur Spulensicherung sehr schön.
Beim Vorgängermodell wurde die Spule ja mit ner Sechskantmutter gesichert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wollt ihr eure Tonkin-Ruten wieder fischen oder sollen sie nur etwas für die Vitrine oder oder als Wand-Deko sein?
> 
> Wenn ihr mit ihnen wieder angeln wollt, welche Rollen hättet ihr für eure Tonkin-Ruten vorgesehen?
> Ich glaube, zur Entstehungszeiten dieser hat man noch Rutenhalter aus Astgabeln verwendet, ich persönlich würde mir welche aus Bambus basteln....



Ja sicher wird meine mal gefischt.
Also Rolle hätte ich mehrere zur Auswahl, DAM Hobby 215B, Mitchell 410, Noris Shakespeare Europa Klasse Deluxe 2200 etc. gibt ja genug die man stilvoll einsetzen könnte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Februar 2021)

Prima! Wenn schon Vintage-Angeln, dann aber richtig! 
Bankside, deine geplante Posen - Montage gefällt mir, würde ich genauso machen. 
Ich glaube, von deiner Rolle habe ich das Vorgängermodell mit der Sechskant-Schraube, wie von "Eiszeit" bereits erwähnt. 

Normal zieht man ja vor dem Auswerfen der Montage ein paar Meter Schnur ab, es sei denn, man hat eine Achs-Wenderolle! 
Von so einer würde ich gerne Mal ein Bild sehen... Gab's die mal von DAM?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Gleich -glaub ich- war es bei den Wenderollen 1105 und 1108, da wurde nur der DAM Aufkleber drauf gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 345326
> 
> Die wurden aber auch u. a. von Angler in blau, Anfang der 60er verkauft.
> Anhang anzeigen 345327


@Chief Brolly
Da gab es genug von, hier mal ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Thread. Und ansonsten mal Tante Google mit DAM Wenderolle befragen, dann unter Bilder, sind mir zum Aufzählen einfach zu viele.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> DAM 4101 - Grund- bzw. Wenderolle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355898
> 
> ...



Nachtrag:

@Chief Brolly:
Meine DAM 4101 Wenderolle habe ich vor einiger Zeit hier ebenfalls einmal gezeigt. Ein makelloses Exemplar, welches allerdings leider noch nicht im Einsatz war. Gekauft _- nach langer Suche - _habe ich sie aber zum Benutzen und nicht für die Vitrine. Ich habe nicht mal eine Vitrine.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall damit fischen.


Ist mir gerade zur 3200 eingefallen.
@BanksideDreamer , man sieht es nicht so auf dem Foto.
Ist da zwischen dem Seegerring und der Aluspule ne Cellon-Scheibe (Art Kunststoffscheibe)?
Die soll verhindern das der metallerne Seegerring mit der Aluspule in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist mir gerade zur 3200 eingefallen.
> @BanksideDreamer , man sieht es nicht so auf dem Foto.
> Ist da zwischen dem Seegerring und der Aluspule ne Cellon-Scheibe (Art Kunststoffscheibe)?
> Die soll verhindern das der metallerne Seegerring mit der Aluspule in Kontakt kommt.



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Ich habe gerade einmal nachgeschaut, an meiner DAM 3200 befindet sich zwischen dem Seeger-Ring und der Aluspule eine hauchdünne Unterlegscheibe, wohl ein Washer aus Messing. Ob das original ist weiß ich nicht, wie Kunststoff schaut es jedenfalls nicht aus. Auf jeden Fall haben Seeger-Ring und Aluspule aber keinen direkten Kontakt miteinander.

Was ist der Hintergrund dieser Cellon-Scheibe? Schlicht weil der Seeger-Ring sonst Spuren im weicheren Aluminium hinterlassen würde? Oder weil es sonst zu irgendwelchen galvanischen Strömen kommen könnte und das Aluminium an dieser Stelle schneller korrodiert? Alu ist da ja nicht gerade unempfindlich.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist der Hintergrund dieser Cellon-Scheibe? Schlicht weil der Seeger-Ring sonst Spuren im weicheren Aluminium hinterlassen würde?


Yep.

Übrigens die 3200  *mit Schnurführung *wurde von DAM als "Einfache Alu-Spinnrolle" angeboten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep.
> 
> Übrigens die 3200  *mit Schnurführung *wurde von DAM als "Einfache Alu-Spinnrolle" angeboten.



Die DAM 3200 war also auch ohne diese Schnurführung erhältlich? Ich dachte bisher, dass sie bei meiner Rolle lediglich fehlen würde, was mir wie gesagt im Grunde nichts ausmacht. Dann könnte meine Rolle also doch im Originalzustand sein? Bis auf den Messing-Washer eventuell?

Dann wäre meine Rolle wohl die DAM 3200 Grundrolle, eben weil dieser Drahtbügel zur Schnurführung fehlt. Als Grundrolle habe ich sie bisher eigentlich auch immer im Internet gefunden.

Nachtrag:
Weißt Du eigentlich wie dieses "Grund" in dem Wort Grundrolle zu deuten ist? Bedeutet das tatsächlich, dass diese Art von Rollen für das Grundangeln vorgesehen war? Oder meint der Zusatz "Grund" eher so etwas wie "Basis" - also eine "einfache" Rolle zum Angeln allgemein?


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Weißt Du eigentlich wie dieses "Grund" in dem Wort Grundrolle zu deuten ist? Bedeutet das tatsächlich, dass diese Art von Rollen für das Grundangeln vorgesehen war? Oder meint der Zusatz "Grund" eher so etwas wie "Basis" - also eine "einfache" Rolle zum Angeln allgemein?


Das ist schon als Rolle zum Grundangeln zu deuten.
Andere werden als Allround Rolle zum Fischen mit..... bezeichnet. 

Spinn,Grund,Fliegen Rollen wurden auch so betietelt.
Allerdings gibt's öfter Rollen die für mehr Angelarten ausgelegt waren.
Es wurden öfter mal baugleiche (ähnliche)Rollen einmal als Fliegenrollen dann als Spinnrollen Bezeichnet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das ist schon als Rolle zum Grundangeln zu deuten.
> Andere werden als Allround Rolle zum Fischen mit..... gedeutet.
> Sinn,Grund,Fliegen Rollen wurden auch so betietelt.
> Allerdings gibt's öfter Rollen die für mehr Angelarten ausgelegt waren.
> Es würden öfter mal Baugleiche (ähnliche)Rollen einmal als Fliegenrollen dann als Spinnrollen Bezeichnet.



Das Posenangeln war damals also scheinbar nicht so wirklich verbreitet oder weshalb gab es dann keine extra ausgewiesenen "Schwimmerrollen"? Spinn- und Grundrollen wurden ja als solche angepriesen / vertrieben. Wobei man die DAM 3200 Grundrolle auch super zum Posenangeln verwenden kann. Zum Trotting eignet sie sich zwar nur bedingt aber ein Wallis-Cast, für die ufernahe feine Posenangelei, ist damit problemlos möglich.

Meine beiden anderen DAM Grundrollen, die DAM Berlin 5000 und die DAM Senior 4000, sind mir aufgrund ihrer Rückwände und ihrer massiven Bauweise aber zu schwer für das feine Posenfischen. Hiermit fischt man tatsächlich am besten auf Grund oder aber man schlenzt einen dicken Köderfisch, am klassischen Korkproppen, vor das nächstgelegene Seerosenfeld.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Posenangeln war damals also scheinbar nicht so wirklich verbreitet oder weshalb gab es dann keine extra ausgewiesenen "Schwimmerrollen"? Spinn- und Grundrollen wurden ja als solche angepriesen / vertrieben. Wobei man die DAM 3200 Grundrolle auch super zum Posenangeln verwenden kann.


Hallo,

so in den 1960ern war das Angeln mit Schwimmer sehr verbreitet (Pose sagte da niemand bei uns und viele der älteren Angler damals wussten gar nicht, dass eine Pose und ein Schwimmer dasselbe ist). Da machte man bei der Rolle auch keinen Unterschied ob man mit Schwimmer oder Grundblei (bei uns fischen mit der Bumms genannt) angelte. Je mehr ab Ende der 1950er, Anfang der 1960er die Stationärrollen zunahmen desto mehr verschwanden da die "Nottinghamrollen", bis diese dann erstmal fast total verschwunden waren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so in den 1960ern war das Angeln mit Schwimmer sehr verbreitet (Pose sagte da niemand bei uns und viele der älteren Angler damals wussten gar nicht, dass eine Pose und ein Schwimmer dasselbe ist). Da machte man bei der Rolle auch keinen Unterschied ob man mit Schwimmer oder Grundblei (bei uns fischen mit der Bumms genannt) angelte. Je mehr ab Ende der 1950er, Anfang der 1960er die Stationärrollen zunahmen desto mehr verschwanden da die "Nottinghamrollen", bis diese dann erstmal fast total verschwunden waren.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Erläuterungen.

Ich denke auch, dass gerade weil es damals noch kein _- für Otto Normal -_ bezahlbares Angelgerät im Überfluss gab, hat man eben das genommen was man hatte und sich nicht weiter um spezielle Einsatzzwecke geschert. Heute ist alles im Überfluss vorhanden und die Geräteindustrie hat Blut geleckt. So betrachtet müssen das damals ziemlich befriedigende / schöne Zeiten gewesen sein. Man hatte zwar nicht viel aber das war normal und man hat einfach das Beste daraus gemacht.

Für eine gewisse Rute / Rolle XYZ von der Firma DAM oder aber Shakespeare musste man damals unter Umständen lange sparen. Wenn man sie dann endlich hatte, dann war man stolz wie Oskar, hat sie für alles mögliche eingesetzt und sie später sicherlich auch feierlich dem Sohnemann überreicht. Selbst meine einfache DAM 3200 mag für den einen oder anderen Arbeiter / Angler damals schon ein toller Traum gewesen sein. Toll ist sie auch heute noch, wie ich finde.

Dass man Posen in unseren Breiten damals noch Schwimmer nannte, das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Jedenfalls finden man in älteren Büchern bzw. in Abbildungen immer wieder den Ausdruck "Schwimmer" oder aber "Floß".

Vielleicht stammt das heutige Wort "Pose" ja vom Posen bzw. Posieren ab? Bei einigen Posenbauern hat es jedenfalls den Anschein.
Aber bei mir natürlich nicht. 

Wohl aber geht es lediglich darum die Position des Köders anzuzeigen, daher sicherlich irgendwann auch das heutige Kurzwort "Pose".


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Bankside Dreamer,

ich angle (lizenziert) seit 1960. Durch die bei uns in der Jugendgruppe durchgeführte Casting-Ausbildung (wir machten da nichts anderes) kamen wir natürlich schon sehr frühzeitig mit den Stationärrollen in Kontakt. Auch mit der Multi musste trainiert werden, da in international besetzten Turnieren eine Disziplin (Multi-Skish) eben mit der Mulitrolle zu werfen war. Bedingt durch das Training waren da etliche von uns ziemlich früh schon zum Allroundangler geworden, da wir die werferischen Voraussetzungen hatten. So war bei uns in der Jugendgruppe das Spinnfischen schon früh verbreitet, als dies noch weitaus seltener war als heutzutage das Fliegenfischen und einige von uns fischten da auch schon mitunter mit der Fliege; Fliegenfischer waren damals absolute Exoten.
Das mit dem Allroundangler hielt etwa so bis 1980 an, wobei aber da schon mehr und mehr erst das Spinnfischen und dann das Fliegenfischen in den Vordergrund traten und nur noch gelegentlich bis selten das Ansitzangeln praktiziert wurde.
Die Geräte waren, der Zeit entsprechend schon ganz gut und die Rollen auf jeden Fall in Punkto Haltbarkeit den heutigen meist haushoch überlegen.
Meine Kombi für die leichte Spinnfischerei fischte ich so ungefähr 18 Jahre. Da ging nie etwas kaputt und meine erste Hechtkombi fischte ich auch so gute 10 Jahre. Beide Kombis wären ohne weiteres noch einsatzfähig. Auch meine erste Stationärrolle, eine Mitchell 304, wurde beim Casting und auch mitunter beim Angeln, jahrelang stark beansprucht. Ebenfalls noch voll funktionsfähig. Die Hersteller konnten es sich damals nicht erlauben, eine Rolle im mittleren Preissegment auf den Markt zu bringen, welche nach 5 Jahren kaputt ging. Von denen hätte keiner mehr eine Rolle gekauft  . Ich muss da noch sagen, dass ich in Rollenpflege eher Minimalist war und nachdem was ich hier von den Rollenexperten alles gelesen habe, auch einiges falsch machte.
Ich hatte hier vor Ort Glück, da gab es vermutlich das erste Angelgeräteversandunternehmen in Deutschland. Gegründet in den 1930er Jahren und wiedereröffnet (als der Besitzer aus der Kriegsgefangenschaft zurückkam) so um 1950 herum. Der hatte natürlich aufgrund seines Versandes auch ein sehr gut sortiertes Ladengeschäft, eben auch schon für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer. Zumindest kannte ich da, auch in größerem Umkreis, kein besser sortiertes Anglergeschäft. Und Ahnung hatte er auch, da selbts auch Fliegen- und Spinnfischer etc. Leider gab der sei Geschäft, als er 75 wurde 1984 auf, sehr zu meinem Bedauern.
Zum geldlichen noch, da hatte ich Glück; ich hatte eine kinderlose, gut situierte Tante, deren Lieblingsneffe ich war. Da blieb das Eine oder Andere hängen.
Und auch meinem Vater konnte ich da schon mal etwas entlocken, obwohl die daheim (Eltern) schon sparsam waren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Februar 2021)

@Lajos1:
Habe vielen Dank für diese kleine Exkursion in die Vergangenheit. Anglerisch ist bisher auf jeden Fall viel passiert in deinem Leben.
Junganglers Sponsoren aus der unmittelbaren Verwandtschaft, so viel hat sich aber doch nicht geändert.


----------



## Dübel (12. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Weißt Du eigentlich wie dieses "Grund" in dem Wort Grundrolle zu deuten ist? Bedeutet das tatsächlich, dass diese Art von Rollen für das Grundangeln vorgesehen war? Oder meint der Zusatz "Grund" eher so etwas wie "Basis" - also eine "einfache" Rolle zum Angeln allgemein?



Ich habe gerade nochmal "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper zur Hand genommen.






Grundangeln ist nicht als Angeln auf Grund misszuverstehen. Es wurden im wesentlichen drei Angelarten unterschieden. Spinnangeln, Fliegenfischen und eben Grundangeln.
Ansitzangeln würde man heute sagen.
Das ist grob vergleichbar mit der im UK üblichen Unterscheidung zwischen coarse fishing und game fishing. Allerdings hatten unsere deutschen Großväter und Urgroßväter weniger Hemmungen den Salmoniden ("game fish") mit Grundangelmethoden nachzustellen als ihre Sportsfreunde in Großbritannien.

Ich zitiere aus dem Kapitel "Posen, Floße, Schwimmer" aus "Der vielseitige Angler" Max Piper:

"Wenn diese Barometer an der Angel sinken, steigt die Stimmung des Anglers, und daraus kann man erkennen, wie sehr Behagen und gute Laune an diesem winzigen Ding hängen. Und dabei ist es eigentlich ein leider notwendiges Übel. Es soll, wie schon gesagt, den Köder in einer bestimmten Tiefe halten und alle Vorgänge daran sofort melden. Wenn es irgend geht, lassen wir es fort, geht es nicht, so wählen wir es so klein wie möglich."

Im Abschnitt "Welche Rolle soll der Grundangler verwenden?" schreibt Piper:

"Wer nicht weit auszuwerfen braucht, bequem und anspruchslos seinen Wurm wässert, kann mit einer ganz einfachen und zugleich billigen Rolle auskommen. Am bekanntesten sind wohl die flachen Rollen aus Kunststoff oder auch Metall mit meist ziemlich großen Trommeln, die komischerweise immer noch "Nottingham-Rollen" genannt werden, wohl weil in längst vergangenen Zeiten die ersten von ihnen aus England zu uns kamen."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2021)

Wo ich gerade das Bücherregal sehe, und da ziemlich mittig links einige mir wohlbekannte Exemplare, und ich die Angelei und das trachten nach Fischerfolgen spätestens mit der Darstellung des I.Walton als höchstes Kulturgut zähle, als die urzeitliche Basis der frühesten Systemtheorie und Vorläufer der Newtonschen Physik, also der modernen Wissenschaft an sich, sind diese Bücher das höchste und wohl verbreiteteste bleibende Kulturgut der vergangenen DDR !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper zur Hand genommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366300
> 
> ...


Du schreibst es und es war wohl lange richtig so.
Aber mich hat es früh schon um 1980 als "Ansitzangler" mit Pose und mit Grundblei und dann mit Oberflächenangelei mit Fliege immer mehr gestört, einfach weil diese Bezeichnung Grundangeln so unspezifisch ist, in den erscheinenden Katalogen da alles kunterbunt herumstand, und es mich mit jedem Jahrgang mehr genervt hat. Dann wanderte ich als Posenangler oder Fliegenangler, aber ich saß und sitze immer noch manchmal als Spinnangler, wie es gerade passte ...
Da kam mir dann keiner mehr im Gespräch so salopp mit den alten Vereinfachungen aus 

Ein Auto ist ja auch kein Rollschuh oder Skateboard, obwohl überall 4 Räder dran ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal "Der vielseitige Angler" von Max Piper zur Hand genommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366300
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Nachschauen und das Zitieren von Max Piper. Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich den damaligen Begriff der "Grundrolle" zukünftig einordnen kann.
Pipers Beschreibung passt jedenfalls haargenau auf meine alte DAM 3200.

Ich werde mir wohl doch einmal ein Werk von Max Piper zulegen müssen. Bisher hatte ich stets nur damit geliebäugelt. Fred Foster's Swing Tipping und Allan Haines The Complete Book of Float Fishing besitze ich allerdings auch. Gerade das Posenbuch gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Bilch (15. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig ein Bild der DAM SLS-2 vom Rotor, wo das Zinkdruckgussritzel direkt angepresst ist?


Sehe mir soeben ein Video vom Vorgänger an, DAM SL 3, und diese Rolle hat ein ganz normales Ritzel aus Bronze. Interessant ist der Tellerrad, der auf einer Seite Zähne für die RLS hat, obwohl diese ganz ander konstruiert ist (Omori?), nämlich so dass sie außerhalb des Gehäuses auf den Rotor greift, eigentlich ein besseres Mechanismus als bei den in Deutschland produzierten DAM Rollen

In den Kommentaren hat einer geschrieben, dass die SL Serie nur 1978 produziert wurde und schon im Jahr danach durch die SLS Serie ersetzt wurde, die u.a. eine bessere Bremse hatte - @eiszeit?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Februar 2021)

Also das die SLS ein Jahr später kam stimmt, ob die SL dann aber schon eingestellt wurde,????


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Februar 2021)

Ich war einmal drauf und dran mir eine DAM International 10 zu kaufen. Das rotbraune Röllchen hätte mit einer alten Winklepicker vermählt werden sollen.
Habe mich damals aber dann gegen die Rolle entschieden. Ein Fehler? Mit einer SL oder SLS ist eine International wohl nicht zu vergleichen oder?
Sicherlich Business Class vs. Economy Class...


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Februar 2021)

Na ja, die International ist nun keine Finessa, aber eine Prince ist sie erst recht nicht. Ich würde sie schon auch unter Businesss Class einordnen, Kugellager hat sie, gut, man kann sie nicht auf Linkshand umbauen, überlappende Spule ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sehe mir soeben ein Video vom Vorgänger an, DAM SL 3, und diese Rolle hat ein ganz normales Ritzel aus Bronze.


Mieserweise hatte nur die Gr.2 alleine die Billigkonstruktion mit dem angepressten Zinkdruckgussritzel.
Die Explo Zeichnungen und Teileliste, die für alle Typen der Serie war, habe ich noch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Na ja, die International ist nun keine Finessa, aber eine Prince ist sie erst recht nicht. Ich würde sie schon auch unter Businesss Class einordnen, Kugellager hat sie, gut, man kann sie nicht auf Linkshand umbauen, überlappende Spule ist auch vorhanden.



Die großen Prince z.B. die 1015 sind brauchbare robuste Rollen. Aktuell hab ich davon 2 in Bestand und beide sind vom MAterial und den Buchsen noch topp in Schuss.......im Gegensatz zu den kleineren Modellen.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich war einmal drauf und dran mir eine DAM International 10 zu kaufen. Das rotbraune Röllchen hätte mit einer alten Winklepicker vermählt werden sollen.
> Habe mich damals aber dann gegen die Rolle entschieden. Ein Fehler? Mit einer SL oder SLS ist eine International wohl nicht zu vergleichen oder?
> Sicherlich Business Class vs. Economy Class...


Da kannst nichts falsch machen mit der International Serie, war von der Technik und den Materialeigenschaften besser als die Vorgängerimportserie Prince. Wobei die größeren Modelle der Princeserie auch i. O. sind, halt moch mit innenliegender Spule.
Leg mal ein Bild der International-Serie bei.





Das Gewicht für ne Metallrolle passte auch. 270g für die International 10 mit ner Schnurfassung von 100m/0,30mm.
Hatte auch ne richtig laute Rücklaufsperre. Die war gut um unliebsame "Nebenangler" zu nerven.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also das die SLS ein Jahr später kam stimmt, ob die SL dann aber schon eingestellt wurde,????


Ne, da gab es immer Überschneidungen.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mieserweise hatte nur die Gr.2 alleine die Billigkonstruktion mit dem angepressten Zinkdruckgussritzel.
> Die Explo Zeichnungen und Teileliste, die für alle Typen der Serie war, habe ich noch.


Ja das war damals so mit den Billigprodukten aus Fernost, insbesondere bei den kleineren Modellen.
Zum angepressten Zinkdruckgussritzel gab es dann noch die Steckscheibe zum befestigen des Rotors
am Gehäuse. Wenn da auch noch die Materialzusammensetzung an den Getriebeteilen nicht passte,
da hat man schnell einen Getriebetotalschaden. 
Diesen Ritzelansatz gab es aber bei fast allen Marken, Daiwa, Shimano, Olympic usw..


----------



## eiszeit (16. Februar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die großen Prince z.B. die 1015 sind brauchbare robuste Rollen. Aktuell hab ich davon 2 in Bestand und beide sind vom MAterial und den Buchsen noch topp in Schuss.......im Gegensatz zu den kleineren Modellen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand was es mit dem alten Logo der Firma SILSTAR auf sich hat?
Stellte dieses Logo etwa einen Drachen bzw. eine Art Nessie dar oder doch ein Seepferd? 






Ist es ein Zufall, dass die gewählten Farben _- Rot & Gold auf schwarzem Grund -_ mit den Farben der Shakespeare SIGMA Reihe identisch sind?
Oder waren diese Farben damals schlicht angesagt und wurden von vielen Firmen verwendet? Heute nennt man so etwas wohl Retro-Farben.

Wann wurde das Logo geändert und steht das Gerät unter dem alten Zeichen noch für Qualität?
Heute scheint mit SILSTAR einfach eine weitere, von den Chinesen billig aufgekaufte und reaktivierte, ehemals erfolgreiche Marke zu sein.
Zu meiner Kinder- und Jugendzeit in den 80er und 90er Jahren gab es das Gerät der Marke SILSTAR noch in jedem Angelladen zu kaufen.
Heute lasse ich lieber die Finger davon, habe mir vor einiger Zeit aber eine neuwertige _SILSTAR MG 29_ Kapselrolle gekauft, welche noch das
oben gezeigte Logo trägt.

Die_ Balzer Taurus 500 _Kapselrolle war glaube ich ganz ähnlich aufgebaut, eben eine damals moderne Kapselrolle aus Kunststoff bzw. Graphit.
In einigen Vintage-Angelvideos (Blinker) sieht man den dänischen Waschbären alias Paul Cook mit dieser Rolle angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist es ein Zufall, dass die gewählten Farben _- Rot & Gold auf schwarzem Grund -_ mit den Farben der Shakespeare SIGMA Reihe identisch sind?
> Oder waren diese Farben damals schlicht angesagt und wurden von vielen Firmen verwendet? Heute nennt man so etwas wohl Retro-Farben.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch sehr einfach, das ist einfach die BRD-Version 

Die Zusammenhänge mit Silstar und China bzw. Großostasien sind sicher komplexer, eher ist bzw. war da ganz VR China eine aufgekaufte Arbeitskolonie.
Die VR China als echter Hersteller von Rollenzusammenfummelungen in Manufakturen ist aktuell schon wieder vorbei, weil die Löhne dort nun auch zu hoch sind.
Die Schuld an schlechtem hier verkauften Gerät liegt absehbar nicht bei den Herstellungswerken dort, die könnten ganz anders, sondern bei den preisdrückenden Importeuren, die eben nur das bezahlen wollen, was sie meinen rausschinden zu können. Das war schon um 2005 sehr auffällig, dass Spro fast immer merkliche schlechtere Rollen ausgeliefert hat, als unter dem Orginal-Label Ryobi hier ankam. 
Und wenn ich mir gerade so Made in Vietnam Ruten&Rollen angeguckt habe, dann kann ich nur sagen: "Hut ab!", das ist bisher noch nirgendwo in der Massenproduktion erreicht worden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich zufällig meine alte "Fibrex-Rute" zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Barsch entdeckt, die ich schon ganz vergessen hatte! 

Damals habe ich alle blanken Metallteile der Rute in Tarnfarben lackiert, um damit Lichtreflexe am Wasser zu vermeiden um die Fische nicht argwöhnisch zu machen... 

Habe mit ihr so einige schöne Forellen gedrillt, die mit dieser Rute echt Spaß gemacht haben!  Und das soll sie dieses Jahr wieder tun... 
Ich habe sogar eine farblich passende Rolle dazu: Eine "Camou" von DAM, aber die muß ich erst noch suchen....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Von Balzer habe ich auch noch irgendwo eine alte 2teilige Fibrex-Rute herumstehen. Eine 2,70m Minerva, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Aus Hohlglas, daher relativ wabbelig und auch schwer. Das Wurfgewicht der Rute war relativ hoch, ich habe sie in meinen Anfängen zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht benutzt. So manchen 65er Durchschnittshecht habe ich damit gefangen. Wieviel Spaß doch eine passende und moderne Rute macht, das habe ich erst durch sie gemerkt, nachdem ich mir im Anschluss meine gute Sportex geleistet habe.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zufällig meine alte "Fibrex-Rute" zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Barsch entdeckt, die ich schon ganz vergessen hatte!
> 
> Damals habe ich alle blanken Metallteile der Rute in Tarnfarben lackiert, um damit Lichtreflexe am Wasser zu vermeiden um die Fische nicht argwöhnisch zu machen...
> 
> ...


Ah Chief, ne Fibrex Junior für Jungfischer. Mitte Ende der 80er, um die 40,00DM damals.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah Chief, ne Fibrex Junior für Jungfischer. Mitte Ende der 80er, um die 40,00DM damals.



Wüsstest Du auch etwas über meine Balzer Fibrex Minerva zu berichten? Ich habe sie damals wie gesagt zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt. Aber wurde sie dafür ursprünglich auch einmal konzipiert? Vom Wurfgewicht war sie für die meisten meiner damaligen Spinnköder eigentlich etwas überdimensioniert. Da in meinen befischten Gewässern eher kleinere bzw. mittlere Hechtgrößen zu erwarten waren, fischte ich überwiegend mit kleineren Kunstködern.

Später _- als ich dann meine Sportex hatte -_ nutzte ich die Rute eigentlich nur noch zum Nacht- bzw. Grundangeln, etwa auf Aal.
Da fand ich diesen robusten "Besenstil" aus Glasfaser wieder ganz praktisch. Eigentlich könnte ich diese Rute mal wieder rauskramen und sie einsetzen.

Eine solche Rute hatte bzw. habe ich, jedoch leider mit Griff aus Duplon und nicht aus schickem Kork.











Quelle: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...gelrute-balzer-angelrolle/1668757350-230-7436


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> W. Da in meinen befischten Gewässern eher kleinere bzw. mittlere Hechtgrößen zu erwarten waren, fischte ich überwiegend mit kleineren Kunstködern.
> 
> Später _- als ich dann meine Sportex hatte -_ nutzte ich die Rute eigentlich nur noch zum Nacht- bzw. Grundangeln, etwa auf Aal.
> Da fand ich diesen robusten "Besenstil" aus Glasfaser wieder ganz praktisch. Eigentlich könnte ich diese Rute mal wieder rauskramen und sie einsetzen.


Willst du Hechtspinnen oder Aalangeln?
Das macht einen Riesenunterschied, was diese alten Prügel betrifft.
Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem andern sin Nachtigall.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Willst du Hechtspinnen oder Aalangeln?
> Das macht einen Riesenunterschied, was diese alten Prügel betrifft.
> Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem andern sin Nachtigall.



Damals bzw. in meinen Anfängen ging es ja nicht ums Wollen, sondern darum mit dem vorhandenen Zeug klarzukommen.
Zum Spinnfischen war dieser recht schwere Wabbelstock wie gesagt nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, nur hatte ich bis dato eben nichts anderes.

Zum eher plumpen Grundangeln, etwa auf Aal, reicht mir diese Rute wiederum vollkommen aus.
Da ist es ja egal wie schwer die Rute im Rutenhalter liegt oder ob sie beim Reinkurbeln eines Aales eventuell etwas herumschwabbelt.

Ich frage mich nur, wofür war die Rute ursprünglich tatsächlich einmal konzipiert? Ich schätze ja als Spinnrute.
Zu Hohlglaszeiten waren die Spinnruten nun mal eher schwer und wabbelig, was beim Spinnfischen natürlich eher blöd ist,
gemessen an den heutigen Maßstäben. Zum Grundangeln kann man die Rute heute noch immer gut verwenden.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Februar 2021)

-


----------



## eiszeit (21. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wüsstest Du auch etwas über meine Balzer Fibrex Minerva zu berichten? Ich habe sie damals wie gesagt zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt. Aber wurde sie dafür ursprünglich auch einmal konzipiert? Vom Wurfgewicht war sie für die meisten meiner damaligen Spinnköder eigentlich etwas überdimensioniert. Da in meinen befischten Gewässern eher kleinere bzw. mittlere Hechtgrößen zu erwarten waren, fischte ich überwiegend mit kleineren Kunstködern.
> 
> Später _- als ich dann meine Sportex hatte -_ nutzte ich die Rute eigentlich nur noch zum Nacht- bzw. Grundangeln, etwa auf Aal.
> Da fand ich diesen robusten "Besenstil" aus Glasfaser wieder ganz praktisch. Eigentlich könnte ich diese Rute mal wieder rauskramen und sie einsetzen.
> ...



Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er gab es die Rute. sie wurde als Spinnrute deklariert mit kraftvoller Aktion.
Es war ein Glasblank mit Kohlefaseranteil, Korkgriff, Garphiteschraubrollenhalter Stahlringen mit hastverchromten
Innenringen. Damalige Kosten 89,50DM


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er gab es die Rute. sie wurde als Spinnrute deklariert mit kraftvoller Aktion.
> Es war ein Glasblank mit Kohlefaseranteil, Korkgriff, Garphiteschraubrollenhalter Stahlringen mit hastverchromten
> Innenringen. Damalige Kosten 89,50DM



Vielen Dank für deine Expertise!  

Dann lag ich ja gar nicht verkehrt, mit dem Einsatzzweck als Spinnrute. Die Aktion war in der Tat recht kraftvoll bzw. merkte ich erst an der später folgenden Sportex-Rute, dass sich der Köderlauf sehr wohl auch erspüren lässt und dass sich ein 65er Hechtlein ebenfalls einigermaßen ins Zeug legen kann.

Hartverchromte Innenringe, das kommt hin. Schließt sich geflochtene Schnur damit nicht aus? Ich habe mal gelesen, das geflochtene Schnur in solche Ringe einschneiden würde und dann für scharfe Kanten sorgt. Wobei ich die Rute bisher immer nur mit Mono gefischt habe.

Dass da schon etwas Kohlefaser im Blank gewesen ist, das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Wobei es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt schon erschwingliche Kohlefaserruten gab. Nur war mir als Kind und Anfänger der Unterschied zu Glasfaser natürlich noch nicht bewusst. Ich habe mir einfach die Angel gekauft, die in mein Taschengeld-Budget passte und mir noch Geld für Süßigkeiten ließ.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zum eher plumpen Grundangeln, etwa auf Aal, reicht mir diese Rute wiederum vollkommen aus.
> Da ist es ja egal wie schwer die Rute im Rutenhalter liegt oder ob sie beim Reinkurbeln eines Aales eventuell etwas herumschwabbelt.


Das ist ja wirklich der Vorteil von so altem Material mit Glasfiber, wo man sich mit kaufbaren aktuell angebotenem Rutenmaterial eher schwer tut, besonders in der Nacht samt einigen Gefahren für die Rute, und noch mehr mit mehreren Leuten an einer Stelle! Dabei ging schon einiges kaputt, mir wurde auch gerne was zertreten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es mit dem alten Logo der Firma SILSTAR auf sich hat?
> Stellte dieses Logo etwa einen Drachen bzw. eine Art Nessie dar oder doch ein Seepferd?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366732



Es stellt keinen Drachen dar sondern ein Seepferdchen (leitet sich vom Namen ab).


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (21. Februar 2021)

Das eingeschrängte Budget sorgte damals als Angler der Jugendgruppe schon für eigenwillige Geräte-Kombinationen. Mein alter Angelfreund Jörg nutzte eine DAM Tegernsee ("güne Serie") mit einer ABU 505 Kapselrolle als Grundrute mit Sargblei auf Aale ! Damals hatte unser Vereinsgewässer noch den Charakter eines Baggerlochs mit Kiesbetrieb und wir waren mit derartigen Kombinationen von Gerätschaften recht erfolgreich. Wenn ich mir heute den ganzen Aufwand der betrieben wird so anschaue, fehlt mir die Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Es gab damals einen alten Mann, der seine Grundruten unkontrolliert raushämmerte und immer seine Karpfen in der Woche hatte. Keine Echolot, keine Boilies, kein Anfüttern, ... Köder war immer Kartoffel !

Früher war eben doch alles besser .....   : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht fischt man auch daher so gerne mit älterem Gerät, eben weil es seinen Job in vielen Fällen noch immer genauso gut erledigt wie damals. Wobei es oft aber ja nicht dabei bleibt, einfach sein altes Gerät weiter zu fischen, sondern findet man immer noch etwas schönes Altes. Träume, die man sich als junger Angler nicht leisten konnte oder schlicht keinen Zugriff darauf hatte. Das Internet, mit seinen Verkaufsplattformen, hat da schon einiges erleichtert.

Ich finde älteres Angelgerät vor allem auch schön, eben weil es nicht so grell & laut ist, wie vieles von dem heutigen Zeug. Früher war Angeln einfach noch Angeln, heute muss es scheinbar auch cool sein, damit sich jüngere Leute dafür noch irgendwie interessieren. Ob Angeln cool ist, das habe ich mich als Jungangler nie gefragt. Warum auch?

Älteres Angelzeug strahlt eine gewisse Ruhe aus, denn mit ihm lassen sich noch immer wunderbar Fische fangen. Das die Qualität der damaligen Geräte und auch die Vielfalt der technischen Lösungen noch eine ganz andere war, dass reizt mich obendrein. Auch finde ich die vielen unterschiedlichen Geschichten und Herkunftsländer sehr spannend. Da gab es Franzosen, Engländer, Japaner, Deutsche und Schweden. Dabei macht das alte Zeug locker noch mal 30 Jahre und mehr mit, während vieles von dem aktuellen Zeug längst zerbröselt ist oder aber die Leute bereits dem nächsten _- von der Industrie angeheizten -_ coolen Trend hinterherrennen.

Wobei es natürlich schon Bereiche gibt, wie etwas das Spinnfischen, da ist man schon froh um die modernen Errungenschaften. Wie ich finde aber nur bis zu einem gewissen technischen Entwicklungsstadium. Ein CFK-Youngtimer steht in vielen Fällen einer modernen Rute in nichts nach. Die Gewichtsunterschiede sind marginal und angebliche Superfasern oder Skelettgriffe sind lediglich etwas Glitzerstaub oder sogar alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Ich denke von einer intelligenten und gesunden Mischung, zwischen alt und neu, profitiert der eigene Angelspaß und die Freude am meisten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2021)

Das ist schon vielfältig, einige Bereiche unterliegen einer hohen Innovation und da bringt es auch deutlich etwas, in anderen Bereichen aber nicht oder kaum.
Es ist sogar so, dass es alle Ausprägungen des Fortschrittes oder Rückschrittes gibt, das Neue kann ggü. dem Alten besser, gleichgut oder schlechter sein.
Letzlich hängt es dann alles wie immer vom individuellen Filter ab, was man wie und wie hoch bewertet.
Wenn neben den gut vergleichbaren physikalischen Fakten noch Emotionen reinspielen, dann wird es schwierig und für andere nicht immer nachvollziehbar.
Ich schätze, so hat jeder seine Marotten, und die werden mit der Zeit wahrlich nicht weniger 

Ich mag meine alten und neuen Angelgeräte, je nachdem was ich damit anstellen will.


----------



## Skott (22. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht fischt man auch daher so gerne mit älterem Gerät, eben weil es seinen Job in vielen Fällen noch immer genauso gut erledigt wie damals. Wobei es oft aber ja nicht dabei bleibt, einfach sein altes Gerät weiter zu fischen, sondern findet man immer noch etwas schönes Altes. Träume, die man sich als junger Angler nicht leisten konnte oder schlicht keinen Zugriff darauf hatte. Das Internet, mit seinen Verkaufsplattformen, hat da schon einiges erleichtert.
> 
> Ich finde älteres Angelgerät vor allem auch schön, eben weil es nicht so grell & laut ist, wie vieles von dem heutigen Zeug. Früher war Angeln einfach noch Angeln, heute muss es scheinbar auch cool sein, damit sich jüngere Leute dafür noch irgendwie interessieren. Ob Angeln cool ist, das habe ich mich als Jungangler nie gefragt. Warum auch?
> 
> ...


Das hast du sehr schön gesagt, ich teile deine Meinung!  (Wie ist eigentlich dein Vorname? Ich finde es immer schön, wenn man sich anreden kann...)


----------



## eiszeit (22. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht fischt man auch daher so gerne mit älterem Gerät, eben weil es seinen Job in vielen Fällen noch immer genauso gut erledigt wie damals. Wobei es oft aber ja nicht dabei bleibt, einfach sein altes Gerät weiter zu fischen, sondern findet man immer noch etwas schönes Altes. Träume, die man sich als junger Angler nicht leisten konnte oder schlicht keinen Zugriff darauf hatte. Das Internet, mit seinen Verkaufsplattformen, hat da schon einiges erleichtert.
> 
> Ich finde älteres Angelgerät vor allem auch schön, eben weil es nicht so grell & laut ist, wie vieles von dem heutigen Zeug. Früher war Angeln einfach noch Angeln, heute muss es scheinbar auch cool sein, damit sich jüngere Leute dafür noch irgendwie interessieren. Ob Angeln cool ist, das habe ich mich als Jungangler nie gefragt. Warum auch?
> 
> ...


Von mir auch


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. Februar 2021)

Ich habe damals mein Gerät ordentlich gepflegt und gewartet - vieles ist davon noch top in Schuss. Die Winterzeit wurde immer dazu genutzt, die kleinen Inspektionen an Rollen und Ruten durchzuführen. Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner wurden mit Hakenschutz (Kabelisolierungen) versehen. Deshalb fische ich noch heute gerne mit diesem alten Gerät. Auch hat mich damals und heute noch Ausführung / Qualität einer Mitchell oder einer ABU Cardinal (grün-weisse Serie) überzeugt und ich musste schon als Junge drauf sparen. Mag sein, dass mich mancher dafür im Verein belächelt !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Februar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das hast du sehr schön gesagt, ich teile deine Meinung!  (Wie ist eigentlich dein Vorname? Ich finde es immer schön, wenn man sich anreden kann...)



Vielen Dank. 

Ich wurde einst auf den Namen Frederic getauft aber Freddy wäre auch okay.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass mich mancher dafür im Verein belächelt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367187



Jemand der eine Mike Hailwood Replica Ducati in seiner Garage stehen hat, der wird ganz sicher nicht belächelt. Hinter dem alten Ford Gran Torino, auf welchen man den oben stehenden Ausspruch von Walt Kowalski alias Clint Eastwood wohl im Umkehrschluss beziehen kann, waren in dem Film schließlich auch alle her.

Vielleicht besitzen alte Dinge auch etwas mehr Seele als neue Sachen? Früher war eben vieles schwer und laut, dafür aber auch echt. Heute ist alles leise, leicht und wohlmöglich auch noch super umweltfreundlich aber der Spaß und der Spirit sind verloren gegangen. Es gibt keine vernünftige Hailwood Replica und auch ein Ford Gran Torino wird immer die pure Unvernunft sein. Daher sind solche Dinge nach wie vor begehrt und werden wohl auch immer begehrter, wenn man sich einmal anschaut wo die Reise aktuell hingeht. Von daher liegt Walt Kowalski mit den "Pussies" sicherlich gar nicht so verkehrt.

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, bezüglich eines schon alten aber dennoch konkurrenzfähigen Eisens, ist der folgende:






_"Du erlebst mehr in 5 Minuten auf so einer Maschine bei Vollgas, als manche Menschen in ihrem ganzen Leben."_
Burt Munro alias Anthony Hopkins

Ein absolut genialer und wohl auch wahrer Spruch. Gänsehaut war auch angesagt, als Burt Munro dort auf dem Bonneville Salzsee plötzlich dem im folgenden Auto der Schiedsrichter röhrend davonfährt und sie auf seiner alten Indian quasi stehen lässt. Echt genial und dazu eine wahre Geschichte.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. Februar 2021)

Burt Munro - natürlich kenne ich seine Geschichte und auch den Film; absolut sehenswert - nicht nur für Motorrad-Enthusiasten !!!

Neben den ganzen Motorrad-Themen begeistere ich mich aber auch für Super-Sportwagen. Anbei eine kleine Geschichte zu dem Thema - auch wenn es mal wieder vom eigentlichen Thema abweicht. Habe das mal vor einiger Zeit verfasst:

*Porsche 930 Turbo*

Für die einen waren sie Verrückte, für die anderen die letzten Helden.
Letztere bewunderten sie, wenn sie im Regen mit 240 km/h und mehr mit gigantischen Gischtfahnen vorbeizogen, die zollten ihnen Respekt, wenn sie in einer jener berüchtigten Autobahn-Peraltas (Peralta heißt eine Vollgaskurve auf dem GP-Kurs von Mexiko, in der schon so mancher Motor verglüht ist) mit querhängendem Heck vorbeisägten, die signalisierten Anerkennung, wenn sie mit qualmenden Scheiben hinter einem ausscherenden LKW am Berg ihre V-max schlagartig auf 50 km/h zusammenbremsten.

Die einen und die anderen saßen dann nämlich entweder in einer jener luxuriösen Pseudo-Sportlimousinen, die schon bei 250 km/h abregeln, in Komfort-orientierten Coupés oder Cabrios für Grufties mit Yuppie-Ambitionen oder gar in einem Kraftfahrzeug, das allrädig durch Aquaplaning-Seen seine Furchen zieht.

Und die Infizierten ?!
Sie saßen furchtlos im Porsche Turbo, auch 930 genannt. Und dieses Auto war ein wildes, bissiges Tier, gefährlich wie eine gereizte Wildschwein-Muttersau, unberechenbar wie eine Lotto-Maschine. Dieser Turbo lebt in Haßliebe zu seinem Herrn, versucht ihm immer wieder mit harten Lastwechselschlägen, leichter werdendem Bug oder gar kapitalen Drehern das Leben schwer zu machen und verleiht schon nach kurzer Zeit die einseitige-asymetrische Beinmuskulatur eines Gewichthebers (... bedingt durch die stramme Kupplung). Unbeschreiblich die akustischen Reflektionen der Autobahnleitplanke beim beim Öffnen des Bypass-Ventils. Autoradio rausgeschmissen Geld. Kurzum ein Auto für Männer, die Ravioli kalt und direkt aus der Dose essen.


Alles was dannach an Turbo-Modellen kam wurde im Vergleich lammfromm und berechenbarer. Freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr - der 930 scharrt schon mit den Hufen ....

Gruß,

Thomas alias Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> *Porsche 930 Turbo*



Sag bloß, so einen hast Du auch in der Garage stehen!? 
Wenn ja, Hut ab!


----------



## Minimax (22. Februar 2021)

Nabend,
liebe Rutenkenner, heut komm ich als Fragender. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit auf nem Flohmarkt für einen kleinen Groschen eine leichte Grundrute gekauft, laut Beschriftung eine:
'Silstar Tradition Quiver 285'
'Nr: 3868 285 Sec: 2 Lenght: 2.85m/9.6ft Action: Light'




Die Rute ist sehr nett, sie sportet eine Schraubspitze, durchgehende Zweistegringe (9), ne Zapfenverbindung und Schieberollenhalter. Die Aktion ist parabolisch weich und Spitzenteil und Handteil arbeiten harmonisch miteinander, auch ist die Rute gut ausgewogen, auch schön leicht insgesamt, also eigentlich ziemlich geil.




Ich habe das wegen dem Grossen Aber so betont:
ST und HT sind, obwohl passend und auch hinsichtlich der Ringgrössen -Typen und auch aktionssmässig sehr harmonisch, sehr unterschiedlich (u.links ST o. Rechts HT:




Der HT Blank ist ganz Dunkel, die Wicklungen fast schwarzrot und Schmucklos.
Der ST Blank ist "zuckerstangen-Spiralig" von der Struktrur her, die Wicklungen deutlich weinrot und weisen sämtliche eine goldene Kante auf.
Darüber hinaus sind HT und ST unterschiedlich lang, zusammen ergeben sie aber 287 cm, davon gehen  2 cm auf den freien Zapfenteil.
Andererseits ist das so seltsam fremde Oberteil von Stil her mit anderen Silstar Youngtimern sehr vergleichbar. 
Was meint ihr?
Herzlich
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Spitzenteil von einer 9ft Rute als Ersatz, alleine deutlich 2 so verschiedene Wicklungen hat Silstar sicher nicht zum verkaufen gebaut.

Geht mit deren eigenen Carbonstoff auch sehr gut, die halten sich über Jahrzehnte an ihre Koni'.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Februar 2021)

Zwar hat dieses Video nicht direkt etwas mit dem Angeln zu tun aber es geht um alte Dinge, die aufgrund ihrer damaligen Qualität auch heute noch bestens für Reparaturen und damit für ein langes Leben geeignet sind. Dinge die man nicht einfach wegwirft, eben weil man sich eventuell über die Jahre an sie gewöhnt hat. Ein sehr interessantes Video, zum Thema Vintage und den Stellenwert der Reparatur in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Februar 2021)

Der Film spricht mir irgendwie aus der Seele.
Alleine wenn man sieht wieviel Angelgeräte in unseren Recyclinghöfen landen die noch gut sind.
DAM Quick 330N oder Mitchell 300/410 nur mal ein beispiel dafür was ich in den letzten Jahren bekommen hab.
Wenn ich dann noch sehe was an "Kunststoffmodellen" dazugekommen ist wo Bügel nur verbogen waren oder ein Kugellager ersetzt gehört fragt man sich warum wird das nicht einfach repariert. Das spiegelt der Film schön wider.
Tele Ruten wo entsorgt werden nur weil ein Teil gebrochen ist der Rest aber noch gut. Ringe und Teleteile kann man immer brauchen und in anderen Ruten z.T. auch verwenden....Biegekurve hin oder her!
Bei Steckruten ist es ebenfalls das selbe, einfach entsorgen weil veralteret oder ein Ring ausgebrochen.
Mit diesen vielen kleinen Sachen lassen sich immer mal wider schöne überarbeitete Sachen bauen.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist auch unser @Dübel den ich dafür sehr schätze. Ein Neuaufbau/Reperatur einer gespließten schafft doch Nachhaltigkeit und auch eine bessere Bindung an solch einer Sache.

Ich werde daher weiterhin versuchen Sachen zu retten und mir aus alten defekten Sachen immer noch die wertvollen widerverwendbaren Teile sichern bevor sie in einem Müllkraftwerk der verbrennung zugeführt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2021)

Ich bin bei Angelgeräten auch so in der Richtung gepolt.
Meine ältesten voll einsetzbaren ehemals und selber nietnagelneu gekauften Rollen haben jetzt gerade zum neuen Jahr recht genau nachrechenbar 15705 Tage bei mir verbracht. Bei den Teleruten auch nietnagelneu gekauft sind es 14975 Tage.
Und gefallen und funktionieren tuen sie eher besser als schlechter.
Bei Ruten kann man leider recht leicht Materialbruch haben, bei einer Telespitze war das auch passiert, aber es gibt Reparaturmöglichkeiten.
Lange Glasfaserruten 4,50-6,00m sind leider in der Tat ein gut Stück technisch veraltet, aber nicht desto trotz noch gut auf den Rutenständer einsetzbar.

Was in dem Film gut angesprochen wird, ist das dran gewöhnen und "einwachsen" ins eigene (Angler-)Leben, eine Selbstverständlichkeit in Funktion
anstelle eines dauernden Beschaffungs- und Betriebsproblems. Wer dauernd wechselt, wird nie damit warm. 2 Jahre z.B. sind bei mir nur ein Testprobebetrieb.
Insofern ist das gerade sehr bedeutsam bei der Fishcraft-Magie, dem Mojo u.a.m.
Ein wichtiger Faktor, der manches Gerät und dessen Angler so überaus erfolgreich agieren lässt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2021)

Ich schaue, wenn Irgendwo viel Sperrmüll steht, zuerst nach altem Angelgerät! 
Das historische Gerät ist m. M. nach, immer gut "eingeangelt", so wie man einen neuen Motor erstmal einfahren muß, also am Anfang nicht zu schnell fahren! 
Der älteste und erfahrenste Kollege (sogar ein Ehrenmitglied), zu dem ich persönlichen Kontakt hatte, angelte seit 65.Jahren.
Der hat mir auch entsprechend altes, aber sehr gepflegtes Gerät gezeigt, mit dem ich sehr gerne geangelt hätte (habe mal auf einer Mitgliederversammlung vorgeschlagen, mal ein Vintage-Angeln durchzuführen, wo das Gerät mindestens 35 Jahre alt sein muß). 

Der Kollege wollte die Teilnehmer sogar ausrüsten... Nur leider starb er leider vor anderthalb Jahren. Was seine Frau mit seinem sehr umfangreichen Angelgerät gemacht hat, weiß ich nicht. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, das es nicht auf dem Sperrmüll oder unserem Recyclinghof geendet hat... 
Als ich mit 19 endgültig von zuhause (Wolfsburg) ausgezogen bin, blieb ein Teil meines Gerätes im Keller liegen. 
Als ich vor einigen Jahren meinen Vater besucht habe, wollte ich es holen und nach Nürnberg mitnehmen. Der hat es jedoch, ohne mich vorher zu fragen, einfach weggeschmissen!  

Ich hätte so viel früher wieder weiterangeln können, mit Gerät, an dem so viele schöne Erinnerungen (und Fische) dranhängen... 
Es war, als hätte mein Vater mit meinem Gerät auch ein Teil von mir weggeschmissen, wie ein Ohr, 2 Finger oder ein Stück Herz... schlimm!


----------



## Dübel (29. Mai 2021)

Heute war ich zum ersten Mal 2021 angeln.

Selbstverständlich "vintage"! Olle no name gespließte Fliegenrute und DDR Libelle für die Nymphen und eine nicht ganz so olle no name Gespließte mit ner englischen Rimfly für die Trockenfliegen.

Fliegen natürlich selbst gebunden nach historischem Vorbild.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Mai 2021)

Sauber! Bei den Bildern juckt es mächtig in der Wurfhand


----------



## AbuMitchell (1. Juni 2021)

My humble addition to this topic - vintage DAM tubular glass rod, introduced in 1969 (special thanks to the eiszeit , who provide me the data for this beautiful rod).


----------



## Dübel (1. Juni 2021)

Zweiter Angeltag 2021: 

Hardy Richard Walker Carp
DAM Quick 331
Reverse Swan Quill Pose
Mais

3 Stunden - einen Karpfen verloren,einen gefangen. 
55 cm, gruseliges Geschwür am Kiemendeckel.


----------



## Dübel (1. Juni 2021)

Dritter Angeltag 2021:

DAM Regnitz
DAM 5204
Bachflohkrebs selbstgebunden

Anderthalb Stunden - eine Bachforelle gefangen, eine verloren, vier weitere Bisse, ein kleiner Döbel

Streetfishing in Bamberg "vintage style"


----------



## BaFO (3. Juni 2021)

Ich lese den Thread ab und an mit und muss sagen:
"WOW!"
Super Gerät und schöne Bilder! Auch super, zu den Erscheinungsjahren usw etwas zu erfahren.
Ich benutze auch gerne ältere Ruten +Rollen, das hat einfach ein besonderes Feeling. (Die Regnitz Fliegenrute hab ich auch, obwohl ich kein Fliegenangler bin)
LG Max


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich ans Wasser gehe, dann ist das bereits Vintage-Angeln. Und wenn ich es noch älter will, nehme ich mal .......naja, da hätten wir so einige Kandidaten hier..... mit.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Juni 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> My humble addition to this topic - vintage DAM tubular glass rod, introduced in 1969 (special thanks to the eiszeit , who provide me the data for this beautiful rod).
> Anhang anzeigen 375762


Eine dreiteilge Hohlglasrute von 1969 fürs leichte bis mittlere Fischen mit mittlerer Aktion. Der Zustand ist hervorragend und so sehr selten zu finden.
Glückwunsch


----------



## Schuppenputzer (3. Juni 2021)

Ich habe das kleine Schwestermodell mit der Nummer 2223. Das ist die 3.00m-Ausführung.

Was mich damals (war ein Neukauf) störte war die Beringung. Ich finde, dass bei einer dreiteiligen Rute der Führungsring auf das Handteil gehört.

Bei der Gelegenheit hat sie auch gleich das schicke grünmetallic bekommen....


----------



## Dübel (3. Juni 2021)

Vierter Angeltag 2021:

DAM Wiesent
DAM Microlite 
kleine Wobbler und Spinner 

5 Stunden - eine Forelle verloren, einen Rapfen gesehen, 1 Barsch gefangen

Der Obermain bei Bamberg ist ein Traum!


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2021)

Einfach traumhaft Dübel, wie immer; und Petri zum Barsch 
Mit der Microlite zu angeln ist einfach Genuss pur; meine ist auf einer 1,80 DAM Princess montert, längst nicht so schön wie die Wiesent, macht aber trotzdem Freude


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Juni 2021)

Traumhaft Dübel da macht das anschauen der Bilder schon Freude.
Danke fürs Teilen deiner Eindrücke.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (5. Juni 2021)

Fast hätte ich die alte DAM Airway 2.20m entsorgt ....
Habe dann aber ein bißchen Zeit investiert und den Kork / Rute gereinigt !
Nur schade, dass ich vorher kein Foto vom alten Zustand gemacht habe ...

P.S.
Gibt es etwas, mit dem man die blaue Oberfläche der Rute auffrischen kann !?








Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dübel (5. Juni 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich die alte DAM Airway 2.20m entsorgt ....
> Habe dann aber ein bißchen Zeit investiert und den Kork / Rute gereinigt !
> Nur schade, dass ich vorher kein Foto vom alten Zustand gemacht habe ...
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hast du diese schöne Rute nicht entsorgt! Die möchte benutzt werden. Jetzt brauchst du nur die passend DAM Rolle dazu. Vielleicht eine DAM Quick 220N? 

Wegen der Farbe würde ich persönlich nichts unternehmen. Schöner wird die Rute durch Ausbesserungen sicher nicht.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo Dübel,

danke für die Empfehlung zur Rolle - eine passende DAM Rolle wäre natürlich die Krönung ! Werde mal Ausschau halten. Heute habe ich die Airway mit der gezeigten Mitchell 408 gefischt; könnte mir aber auch gut an der Rute meine ABU 503 oder meine ABU 505 vorstellen. 

Leider hat das ganze putzen der Rute nichts genutzt - der Fang am Vereingewässer blieb in den frühen Morgenstunden aus !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dübel (6. Juni 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Leider hat das ganze putzen der Rute nichts genutzt - der Fang am Vereingewässer blieb in den frühen Morgenstunden aus !
> 
> ...



Mit dem hübschen alten Schätzchen kannst du den Angeltag dafür unter der Rubrik "Schöner Schneidern" in dein Angeltagebuch eintragen.


----------



## AbuMitchell (20. Juni 2021)

Another small contribution to this beautiful topic - vintage DAM landing net. 
No idea about the year of production. But it simply has more charm, then the modern ones.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juni 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Another small contribution to this beautiful topic - vintage DAM landing net.
> No idea about the year of production. But it simply has more charm, then the modern ones.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377754
> ...


Glückwunsch zum Kescher, er ist in einem sehr schönem Zustand.
Der Kescher kam erstmals 1984 in drei Längen (1,70m, 2,10m und 2,50m) auf den Markt.
Der 2,10er kostete damals 74.90DM


----------



## AbuMitchell (21. Juni 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Kescher, er ist in einem sehr schönem Zustand.
> Der Kescher kam erstmals 1984 in drei Längen (1,70m, 2,10m und 2,50m) auf den Markt.
> Der 2,10er kostete damals 74.90DM


Thanks for congrats! 
I am expecting, for a real vintage reel "diamond" to be delivered to me in the next few days.  Posting photos, as soon as I get it.


----------



## AbuMitchell (8. Juli 2021)

Unfortunately, the reel I expected turned out to be in a very poor condition, so I didn't take it at the end.

However, I must enrich this topic in some way. Therefore, here are some other reels - to justify my username. 

Behold, the World of ABU!


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juli 2021)

Das ist leider traurig, aber deine anderen Rollen sind dafür wunderschön.

Unfortunately, that's sad, but your other reels are beautiful for it.


----------



## Dübel (14. Juli 2021)

Es beißt zwar nix, aber wer würde sich da beschweren?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Juli 2021)

Dübel 
Wie immer sehr stillvoll, so geht entschleunigtes Angeln


----------



## fischmonger (17. Juli 2021)

Ich würde mir sehr gerne ebenfalls eine günstige Allround-Vintage-Combo zulegen, irgendwie ist das ja schon cool. Gibt es was, das ihr empfehlen könnt dafür, was in der elektronischen Bucht noch zu moderaten Preisen angeboten wird, also gute, aber günstige Retro-Ruten (dreiteilig, 3m-3,60 Länge, zwischen 40 und 60g max. WG) und -rollen zum Ansitzen mit Pose oder Grundblei? Vielleicht was aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren? Ich habe dank der "Gnade der späten Geburt" keine Ahnung von Vintage-Equipment und bin daher auf guten Rat angewiesen. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Dübel (17. Juli 2021)

fischmonger 
70er oder 80er bedeutet, dass du wohl nach einer Rute aus Glas- oder Kohlefaser suchst.

Ich schau gerne bei ebay-kleinanzeigen nach "alten Angelruten". Wenn du da was aus der Zeit in deinem Preisrahmen findest, was sich optisch gut gehalten hat, noch brauchbare und vollständige Beringung vorzeigen kann und irgendeinen renommierten Namen trägt - DAM, Sportex, Abu, Hardy, Normark, etc. - würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach zuschlagen. Hier ein konkretes Modell zu empfehlen ist aus meiner Sicht wenig sinnvoll. Ein und die selbe Rute fühlt sich für jeden Angler unterschiedlich an. Mir wäre z.B. eine Rute mit 40 - 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht fürs Posenangeln viel zu grob. 

Beim Angeln mit altem Angelgerät kommt es meiner Meinung nach sehr auf das ganz persönliche Gefühl an. Da nützen konkret Empfehlungen relativ wenig.

Für ältereRollen gilt im Prinzip das gleiche, wie für Ruten. Was nach 30 oder 40 Jahren noch funktioniert und nicht nach Schrott ausschaut, kann problemlos benutzt werden. 

Viel Spaß beim Einstieg ins Vintage-Angeln wünscht der Dübel!


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sehr gerne ebenfalls eine günstige Allround-Vintage-Combo zulegen, irgendwie ist das ja schon cool. Gibt es was, das ihr empfehlen könnt dafür, was in der elektronischen Bucht noch zu moderaten Preisen angeboten wird, also gute, aber günstige Retro-Ruten (dreiteilig, 3m-3,60 Länge, zwischen 40 und 60g max. WG) und -rollen zum Ansitzen mit Pose oder Grundblei? Vielleicht was aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren? Ich habe dank der "Gnade der späten Geburt" keine Ahnung von Vintage-Equipment und bin daher auf guten Rat angewiesen. Vielen Dank schonmal.


Und was noch dazu kommt, wenn wir hier was empfehlen, danach werden die Ruten und Rollen XYZ des Herstellers XYZ preislich etwas bis stark in die Höhe schießen. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal. Zum Probieren und Testen bieten sich auch Flohmärkte an, wird ja jetzt bald wieder losgehen.


----------



## Bilch (17. Juli 2021)

fischmonger, wilkommen (fast schon) im Klub! Wenn man zuviel hier im Board unterwegs ist, kommt man schnell auf dumme Gedanken  Das ist zu Beginn letztes Jahres mir passiert und ich kaufte mir meine erste alte Rolle ... Eine passende Rute kam später auch ich dazu und das ist noch immer meine Lieblingskombo, mit der ich einige meiner schönsten Fische gefangen habe in mit der ich auch bei der OCC teilnehme. Was Hecht und Dübel geschrieben haben, stimmt absolut, kannst aber hier problemlos Fragen über einzelne Ruten oder Rollen stellen, die Dich vlt. interessiern würden; wenn Dich aber eine konkrete Anzeige interessiert, kannst Du mir auch eine PN schicken.


----------



## fischmonger (17. Juli 2021)

Super, vielen Dank. Auch abseits des Angelns interessiere ich mich für Vintage-Sachen. Es ist einfach so, dass ältere Dinge ein gewisses "Flair" und eine Geschichte haben. Mein Vater fährt einen Triumph TR4A IRS Convertible - ein Traum von einem Auto - kein Plastik, nur Metall, Holz und Leder, ehrliche, solide Technik. Vermutlich habe ich das Interesse für alte Sachen von ihm geerbt


----------



## fischmonger (18. Juli 2021)

Eine vielleicht etwas doofe Frage bitte noch: ich lege Wert darauf, dass Rute und Rolle zusammen passen. D.h ich würde beispielsweise ungern eine Rolle aus den 60ern mit einer Rute aus den 80ern kombinieren. Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass Rute und Rolle halbwegs aus der gleichen Ära kommen?


----------



## Dübel (18. Juli 2021)

Ganz einfach fischmonger 
Schritt 1: Finde eine Rute und eine Rolle
Schritt 2: Frage eiszeit, die lebende Angelenzyklopädie, von wann die Sachen sind


----------



## rob (18. Juli 2021)

es gäbe gerade eine vintage pin zu verkaufen! 

check it:
https://www.barder-rod.co.uk/product/richard-walkers-centre-pin-reel-aka-the-thorndike-reel/


----------



## fischmonger (18. Juli 2021)

rob schrieb:


> es gäbe gerade eine vintage pin zu verkaufen!
> 
> check it:
> https://www.barder-rod.co.uk/product/richard-walkers-centre-pin-reel-aka-the-thorndike-reel/


Leider nicht ganz meine Preisklasse


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Juli 2021)

Was Rollen betrifft ist es sehr schwer zu sagen was man genau empfehlen sollte. Hersteller wie Mitchell, DAM, Shakespeare oder Daiwa um nur ein Paar zu nennen haben in den 70ern und 80ern tolle Rollen gebaut. Die bekanntesten wären da die Mitchell 300 oder eine Quick 330 bzw 330N. 
Die Preise für solche Modelle sind mittlerweile sehr stabil und können hier auch empfohlen werden ohne einen Anstieg zu befürchten.


----------



## fischmonger (20. Juli 2021)

Wenn jemand hier noch "Überbestände" an gut erhaltenen Vintage-Ruten/Rollen hat und sich gegen einen kleinen Obolus davon trennen möchte, würde ich mich auch über eine PM freuen


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hier noch "Überbestände" an gut erhaltenen Vintage-Ruten/Rollen hat und sich gegen einen kleinen Obolus davon trennen möchte, würde ich mich auch über eine PM freuen


Ein lieber Boardie und Ükelbruder hat mir heute eine schöne alte Shakespeare geschenkt, ich bin ganz glücklich.
In diesem Geiste will ich auch handeln: wie wär's Du gibst mir Deine Adresse per PN und ich schick Dir eine leidlich gut erhaltene Mitchell 300 zu, ein echter Klassiker und passend zu Ruten der 50er-70er?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2021)

Das Weitergeben von Überbeständen hat was - verringert die Kaufaktionen und verringert die Schwelle für das Weggeben.

Angenommen , 100000 Boardies würden ihre Überbestände so im Ringtausch immer weitergeben,
dann würde der Ressourcenverbrauch in diesem Terrarium-42 erheblich vermindert und
alle wären zudem noch superglücklich mit der vielfältigen Abwechslung ...

Gerade alte bewährte übergebliebene "Überleber" Ruten und Rollen sind etwas, was man nicht wegschmeißen muss - nicht darf.
Never ever ...


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Ringtausch*











						Kula (Ritual) – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Bitte Aufmerksam lesen, Die Analogie ist exakt*. So ein kleines Tackle-Kula wirkt identitätsstiftend und dient der sozialen Reproduktion des Stammes der AB'ler.
Und Spass machts obendrein.   


*endlich mal ein guter WikiArtikel


----------



## Bilch (21. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gerade alte bewährte übergebliebene "Überleber" Ruten und Rollen sind etwas, was man nicht wegschmeißen muss - nicht darf.
> Never ever ...


Lest Euch alle bitte noch einmal den Beitrag #127 in diesem Thread - ich glaube an dem, was Andal geschrieben hat, ist tatsächlich was dran.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Lest Euch alle bitte noch einmal den Beitrag #127 in diesem Thread - ich glaube an dem, was Andal geschrieben hat, ist tatsächlich was dran.


Hallo,
liegt bestimmt am morphogenetischen Feld welches die alten Geräte umgibt .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2021)

Sodalä, lieber fischmonger, 
die olle Haspel ist nun in nem akzeptablen Zustand. Das Äußere ist zwar alles andere als Mint, aber sie läuft leicht und frei und schnurrt schön sauber.
Gleich morgen Mittag auf dem Weg zum Wasser Stopp ich an der Postkutschenstation, die das Päckchen hoffentlich rasch ins Fischmongerland spedieren.


----------



## fischmonger (23. Juli 2021)

Klasse, vielen Dank
Sobald ich sie mit einer passenden Rute verpaart habe, werde ich dir selbstverständlich auch Bilder vom Einsatz schicken.


----------



## Dübel (25. Juli 2021)

Ich hab sicher schon das ein oder andere Mal erwähnt, dass ich ein sehr aktive Mitglied des TFF bin.


			The Traditional Fisherman's Forum - Index page
		


Gestern hatte wir den 2. International TFF Live From The Bank Day 
D.h., du gehst angeln und postest live ein paar Bilder und Berichte. Wir hatten etwa 20 Teilnehmer aus England, Wales, Deutschland, USA und Holland. 
Hier ein paar Eindrücke für euch aus Bamberg.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. Juli 2021)

Ein großes Dankeschön Dübel das du uns daran teilhaben lässt, wie immer sehr sehr stilvoll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2021)

Sehr schöne festgehaltene Eindrücke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke @Dübel, muss ich schauen


Hast du mal getan?


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du mal getan?


Habe ich, die von Dübel empfohlene Schnur habe ich in ein paar Onlineshops entdeckt, wo ich aber keinen größeren Kauf machen konnte und ich wollte keine Onlinebestellung nur wegen einer Schnur machen. Habe dann bei "meinem" Händler eine ähnliche Schnur gekauft, ist aber noch nicht aufgespult.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Aha - genau die Tubertini Gorilla hatte ich mal in 025, als UC4 oder sowas, ist schon lange her um 2000.
Die war allerdings dann hoch bzw. höchst dehnbar (ca.200%) und praktisch nicht abreißbar ... 
Habe die einige Zeit als Zusatzdehnzwischenvorfach zwischen Geflechtschnur und FC-Spitze eingesetzt bei harten Ruten eingesetzt,
hat sogar sehr gut geklappt!

Gibt inzwischen viele Schnüre mit unterschiedlichen "Ausstretchungen", am interessantesten für Distanz ist schon eine stark vorgereckte mit möglichst geringer Dehnung (Match, Competition), weil selbst dann immer noch etliche Dehnbarkeit drin steckt.

zum Thema: schwarze Schnur an sich passt dezent & sehr gut auf alte Rollen.


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha - genau die Tubertini Gorilla hatte ich mal in 025, als UC4 oder sowas, ist schon lange her um 2000.
> Die war allerdings dann hoch bzw. höchst dehnbar (ca.200%) und praktisch nicht abreißbar ...
> Habe die einige Zeit als Zusatzdehnzwischenvorfach zwischen Geflechtschnur und FC-Spitze eingesetzt bei harten Ruten eingesetzt,
> hat sogar sehr gut geklappt!
> ...


Meine Schnur kommt in den nächsten Tagen auf eine meiner E-Spulen von der 331N - so wird meine OCC-Kombo dann einsatzbereit für das Posnfischen mit meinen Kindern auf Rotfeder & co. nächste Woche im Urlaub


----------



## fischmonger (10. August 2021)

Hallöchen, nachdem minimax und forelle74 mir freundlicherweise zu einer schönen Mitchell 300 bzw. Shakespeare 2271 verholfen haben, bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rute dazu. Ich setzte auf die Schwarmintelligenz im Forum hier - gibt es eine passende Grund-/Posenrute dazu, die ihr empfehlen könntet? Ich kann es kaum erwarten diese schönen Rollen im Einsatz zu sehen!


----------



## Dübel (10. August 2021)

Die Hardy Richard Walker Carp No.1 wäre eine sehr schöne, ziemlich universell einsetzbare Rute, die prima zu den Rollen passt.






Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## fischmonger (10. August 2021)

Nicht sooo viel, da ich erstmal ins Vintageangeln reinschnuppern möchte. Sagen wir mal bis etwa 30€?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die Hardy Richard Walker Carp No.1 wäre eine sehr schöne, ziemlich universell einsetzbare Rute, die prima zu den Rollen passt.


Ist die Spitze der Rute orginal so gelb?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hallöchen, nachdem minimax und forelle74 mir freundlicherweise zu einer schönen Mitchell 300 bzw. Shakespeare 2271 verholfen haben, bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rute dazu. Ich setzte auf die Schwarmintelligenz im Forum hier - gibt es eine passende Grund-/Posenrute dazu, die ihr empfehlen könntet? Ich kann es kaum erwarten diese schönen Rollen im Einsatz zu sehen!


Eine alte (orange ) GFK-Telerute ab 3m bis 4m mit WG ca.30g ist viel günstiger und passt für den Ansitz sehr gut.
Und 30€ passt auch dazu.


----------



## Dübel (11. August 2021)

Ok, fischmonger, da wird es wohl schwierig, eine Hardy zu finden.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist die Spitze der Rute orginal so gelb?


Ne ne, die Spitze war abgebrochen und ich hab eine Vollglasspitze eingespleißt. Wegen des Schadens hat sie aber auch nur 5 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekostet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2021)

Wunderbar! 
dann hab ich richtig gelegen.

Ich habe die letzte Carbon-Version der British 10ft  Carp Line davon, und dann sogar von DAM vertrieben und gelabelt.
Mit ca. 1981 ist das Teil auch schon ziemlich Vintage.
Da sind vorne 5cm von meiner Autoheckklappe abgeknappst worden , was sie effektiv beim Einsatz aber eher besser gemacht hat .


----------



## Bilch (15. September 2021)

Heute war ich nach langer Zeit wieder mit der Tegernsee am Wasser. Diesmal, so wie Dübel mir mal vorgeschlagen hatte, auf Karpfen - hier wurde die mehr als 300 g schwere kopflastige Vollglasrute wirklich viel besser eingesetzt als beim Spinnfischen  





Und die alte Rute konnte heute, wahrscheinlich nach vielen Jahren, wieder einen Fisch fangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2021)

Jetze hast du dein Carp-Stalker und Buschgerät Gerät ja auch zusammen und eingeweiht


----------



## AbuMitchell (24. September 2021)

Cleaning time! Swedish reel, German tools (Sorry Bahco, but Stahlwille and Hazet are "my cup of tea")...


----------



## Dübel (24. September 2021)

Spätsommer, Frühherbst? Egal! Das ist genau meine Jahreszeit.

Die kräftige No-name-Gespließte mit der DAM Ever Ready ist die optimale Kombination, um aktiv mit Schwimmer und Köderfisch die Räuber zu suchen. Barsche haben sich heute nicht verführen lassen. Aber immerhin wollte ein kleines Hechtlein die angebotene Laube. 

Wie ihr sehen könnt, bin ich bei der Auswahl der Montage alles andere als "vintage". Auf Hecht fische ich grundsätzlich nur mit einem großen Einzelhaken und als Nichtraucher schlage ich auch mehr oder weniger sofort an.


----------



## Jason (24. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Spätsommer, Frühherbst? Egal! Das ist genau meine Jahreszeit.
> 
> Die kräftige No-name-Gespließte mit der DAM Ever Ready ist die optimale Kombination, um aktiv mit Schwimmer und Köderfisch die Räuber zu suchen. Barsche haben sich heute nicht verführen lassen. Aber immerhin wollte ein kleines Hechtlein die angebotene Laube.
> 
> ...


Traumhafte Bilder. du hälst den Thread hier hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (24. September 2021)

Wunderschön, Dübel  und Petri zum Hecht!

Was ist das für eine Schnur auf der Rolle?


----------



## Dübel (24. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Traumhafte Bilder. du hälst den Thread hier hoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke schön! In Bamberg kann man nur schöne Bilder machen. 
Sei mal froh, Jason, dass ich so selten angeln geh, sonst würde ich den Thread hier überfluten.



Bilch schrieb:


> Wunderschön, Dübel  und Petri zum Hecht!
> 
> Was ist das für eine Schnur auf der Rolle?



Petri Dank! Der Hecht war klein aber fein.

Ich hab auf allen meinen "groben" Rollen (für Hecht, Karpfen, Waller) die Dream Tackle Super Touch. Die hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2021)

Auf dem 2.Bild mit der Achsenrolle hätte ich jetzt von der einmaligen goldgrünen Farbe der Monoschnur her gesagt und gar der leichten Ribbeligkeit,
das ist eine alte Shakespeare Noryl .
(wie die auch immer genau hieß, die grünen kleinen Spulen habe ich für Vorfächer immer noch).

Und was an Bildermaterial dazu gefunden:








						2 Rollen Angelschnur, Vorfachschnur, Shakespeare Noryl, 0,25 mm, 100 m, grün  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 2 Rollen Angelschnur, Vorfachschnur, Shakespeare Noryl, 0,25 mm, 100 m, grün in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




So ähnlich sieht aber auch die meine neueste Monospule von Drennan aus 2018 aus.
Hätte gerade vorher noch nicht gedacht, das einem sowas in Erinnerung bleibt 

Die Dream Tackle Super Touch ist schon die deutlich bessere Schnur und auch eine meiner Lieblinge, aber viel dunkelgrüner.


----------



## Minimax (24. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Spätsommer, Frühherbst? Egal! Das ist genau meine Jahreszeit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385917


ngg.. nggnarjhha.....


----------



## Dübel (25. September 2021)

Heute mal am Baggerloch.
Hardy Richard Walker Carp mit DAM Quick 331
Reverse Swan Quill Made/Mais

Schleie gesucht, gefunden, gefangen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Heute mal am Baggerloch.
> Hardy Richard Walker Carp mit DAM Quick 331
> Reverse Swan Quill Made/Mais
> 
> ...



Petri zur Schleie!  

Hast Du den Korkgriff der Richard Walker selbst ausgebessert und den Klapprollenhalter angewickelt oder ist die Rute bereits mit dieser Modifizierung so von Dir gekauft worden?


----------



## Dübel (25. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Petri zur Schleie!
> 
> Hast Du den Korkgriff der Richard Walker selbst ausgebessert und den Klapprollenhalter angewickelt oder ist die Rute bereits mit dieser Modifizierung so von Dir gekauft worden?


Petri Dank!

Die Rute hab ich so für 5 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft.
Ich hab nur die gebrochene Spitze mit einer alten Vollglasspitze ergänzt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Petri Dank!
> 
> Die Rute hab ich so für 5 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft.
> Ich hab nur die gebrochene Spitze mit einer alten Vollglasspitze ergänzt.



Finde ich gut. Gefällt mir, Dein alter "Haudegen".


----------



## ragbar (26. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die Rute hab ich so für 5 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft.


Wie geil. Auch mit ohne Spitze!


----------



## AbuMitchell (29. September 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385987



Tinca Tinca - a strong candidate for the prettiest freshwater fish! Beautiful color!


----------



## BaFO (4. Oktober 2021)

Wow, ich klink mich hier mal ein...
Tolle Bilder und tolles Gerät muss ich sagen! Ich muss auch nochmal das alte Zeug hernehmen.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich am letzten We auf nem Angler Flohmarkt zwei gelbe Ruten gekauft:
eine Balzer Pfalz 2,10m10-30g
eine Eagle Claw (iwas Spin) 1,98m und sehr light (beide aus Hohlglas) 
Die Balzer hab ich ausprobiert, aber geschneidert. Die Eagle Claw ist sowas von wabbelig, einfach nur geil! Da kann keine Spoon-Rute mithalten! 

Ich werde noch Bilder einstellen vllt kann mir jmd was dazu sagen.
LG Max


----------



## Dübel (4. Oktober 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> Wow, ich klink mich hier mal ein...
> Tolle Bilder und tolles Gerät muss ich sagen! Ich muss auch nochmal das alte Zeug hernehmen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hab ich am letzten We auf nem Angler Flohmarkt zwei gelbe Ruten gekauft:
> ...


Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder! Olle Glasruten sind super!


----------



## BaFO (4. Oktober 2021)

Ok gerne doch!
Das Linke ist die Balzer, die Eagle Claw rechts.


----------



## eiszeit (5. Oktober 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hab ich am letzten We auf nem Angler Flohmarkt zwei gelbe Ruten gekauft:
> eine Balzer Pfalz 2,10m10-30g
> eine Eagle Claw (iwas Spin) 1,98m und sehr light (beide aus Hohlglas)
> Die Balzer hab ich ausprobiert, aber geschneidert. Die Eagle Claw ist sowas von wabbelig, einfach nur geil! Da kann keine Spoon-Rute mithalten!
> ...



Die Balzer Pfalz kam 1977 auf den Markt. Sie kommt aus der Länderserie 2 von Balzer, es gab noch neben der Pfalz
die Allgäu, Schwaben, Hessen und Sachsen.
Die Länge müsste aber 1,90m sein. ?? Die Schwaben hatte die 2,10m.

Die Eagle Claw (Adlerrute) kommt aus den USA, Hersteller war die Fa. Wrigth&McGill.


----------



## BaFO (5. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Info!
Dass die Eagle Claw aus den USA stammt, wusste ich ja   Die sieht aber auch einfach richtig klasse aus!
Dass die Balzer aus den 70ern stammt, glaub ich gern. Hab sie nem älteren Herrn abgekauft... der hatte wohl damals seine anglerische Hochzeit 
Ich meine aber, sie wäre 2,10m lang, schaue aber nochmal nach. 
LG Max


----------



## BaFO (9. Oktober 2021)

Heute konnte ich die Balzer Pfalz in Kombination mit meiner Mitchell 300 mit einem kleinen Schuppi einweihen.
Hat die Brotflocke unterm Eigenbau Schilfwaggler eingeschlürft.


----------



## Dübel (9. Oktober 2021)

Heute Abend 1,5 Stunden mit Köderfisch am Schwimmer.

Rute - gespließte Balzer Modell "Knüppel"
Rolle - DAM Ever Ready 4200 mit frischer 0.34er Mono
Schwimmer - Drennan Loafer (Asche auf mein Haupt)
Köder - halbes Döbelchen am 1/0er Circle Hook
Zielfisch - Hecht











Waller - 1 Meter / 6 Kilo


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2021)

Die gute alte Ever Ready hat wieder mal zugeschlagen, Prima 
War es die mit 10,5cm oder 11,5cm Durchmesser?


----------



## Bilch (9. Oktober 2021)

Dickes Petri Dübel, toller Fisch


----------



## Dübel (10. Oktober 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die gute alte Ever Ready hat wieder mal zugeschlagen, Prima
> War es die mit 10,5cm oder 11,5cm Durchmesser?



11,5 cm, da hab ich 3 Stück. Das sind speziell für's Angeln auf Raubfische unter der Rutenspitze wirklich ganz hervorragende Rollen.


----------



## AbuMitchell (7. Dezember 2021)

For the "light tackle" fans - Silstar Tiny vs Shakespeare Ambidex 2400.


----------



## AbuMitchell (9. Dezember 2021)

Another addition to my Sweden ABU fleet - one of the most beautiful reels ever made.


----------



## Gäddsax (12. Dezember 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Another addition to my Sweden ABU fleet - one of the most beautiful reels ever made.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392489


Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn und was macht sie, abgesehen von der schönen Farbe, aus?


----------



## AbuMitchell (12. Dezember 2021)

Gäddsax schrieb:


> Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn und was macht sie, abgesehen von der schönen Farbe, aus?


I hope Google Translate did the job well, and I understood the question correctly. 

The reel on the photo is legendary red ABU Ambassadeur 5000. According to the "Petri Heil" from 1970, the price for this reel was 140 DEM. Certainly one of the most expensive reels at the time, as far as I know. The reel on the photo, according to the foot number, dates all the way to 1960. It runs smoothly, and the quality of the used materials is top notch. When I dissambled it, in order to clean it and lubricate it, the inside of the reel was in perfect condition. Of course, although it don't have some of the modern reel's features, there is no reason, why not to use it in the present time - it is fully functional, runs very smooth, it is reliable, high-quality, and besides that it looks beautiful.  

However, reels like this make me wonder. Even the most expensive reels of the past...are not so expensive like top-level reels of today. And quality of used materials today is certainly not better then before. So the question is, are we overpaying the quality tackle today? In my opinion, we certainly do.


----------



## Gäddsax (12. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Informationen!
Woran erkennt man das alte Modell 5000?
Es gibt scheinbar auch neuere Rollen mit der Bezeichnung „5000“.

Hat die Rolle eine Gleitlagerung oder eine Wälzlagerung?
Ist sie nur als Rechtshandrolle angeboten worden?


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2021)

Je mehr bunte Aufkleber bzw. Klebeschilder auf der Rolle sind, desto jünger sind sie. Hier kannst du die ersten sehen. 





						Welcome to realsreels.com
					






					www.realsreels.com
				



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gab es sie in rechts und Linkshänder.


----------



## AbuMitchell (12. Dezember 2021)

Gäddsax schrieb:


> Danke für die Informationen!
> Woran erkennt man das alte Modell 5000?
> Es gibt scheinbar auch neuere Rollen mit der Bezeichnung „5000“.
> 
> ...



You're welcome! Any time! Glad to help! 
The old ones have quite distinctive look. And of course, there is foot number... From the 50s until biggining of 80s, all Ambassadeurs and Cardinals had a year of production on their foot.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Je mehr bunte Aufkleber bzw. Klebeschilder auf der Rolle sind, desto jünger sind sie. Hier kannst du die ersten sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! The left-hand were designated with a model no. 5001, if I am not mistaken.  But I think they were not in red color.


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Januar 2022)

Heute will ich mal meine neuen Alten vorstellen,hab da ein wenig gestöbert und gefunden Ruten und Rollen wie ich sie noch aus
meiner Kinderzeit kenne (und da waren sie schon alt) ob es die gleichen Modelle sind? nunja mir kommen sie bekannt vor





einmal alle nebeneinander





die unterste gefällt mir mir am Besten sieht aus wie frisch aus dem Laden
von oben nach unten ich vermute Braune Serie 3m bis 130gr Wurfgewicht Nr 293 ,dann Grüne Serie 1,9m bis 50gr Wurfgewicht Nr 92 und
das Sahnestück Grüne Serie "Iller" 1,8m bis 30gr Wurfgewicht Nr 73 &
schön fände ich wenn einer wüßte wie die beiden anderen Bezeichnet wurden
Leider gibt es auch einen Wermutstropfen Erste und Zweite Rute haben leider eine Macke bei 3m ist der Rollenhalter defekt und bei der
1,9m fehlt die Abschlußkappe















jetzt noch ein Sahnestück wie frisch aus dem Laden eine Norris Shakespear 2020 luft etwas schwer was dem alten Fett geschuldet ist
aber sonst Bremse Check, Rücklaufsperre an/aus Check, Kurbel/kurbeln Check keine sichtbaren Kratzer und Lackabplatzungen eigentlich
schon fast zu schade zu Fischen
















und meine schon vorhandene Norris Shakespear 2030 die wure auf jedenfall schon gefischt und hat Gebrauchsspuren











Auf jedenfall werde ich mir aus den Ruten und Rollen meine OCC Kombo zusammenstellen


Gruß Frank


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

Die sind alle noch beim Natürköderangeln im Einsatz.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Januar 2022)

Sehr schöne Sachen Frank, Glückwunsch.

Ein paar Worte zu den Ruten -wenn ich darf-, fang von unten an.


Die Rute nannte sich Iller *S*, kam in der Art 1965 auf den Markt, im Gegensatz zur Iller (bis 25g) hat sie ein WG bis 30g
Die darüber mit der Nummer 92 nannte sich Leine, sie ist auf 1961 zu datieren
Die oberste nannte sich 293 "Spinnrute" und ist für die schwere Spinn- und Meeresangelei einsetzbar, sie kam 1964 heraus, deine aber ist das Modell 1965.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Die sind alle noch beim Natürköderangeln im Einsatz.


Ah, ein Kenner aus der Zeit. Alles Top Material, ABU`s und Mitchell`s als Rollen und als Ruten erkenne ich Sportex, ich glaub ne Abu Spinnrute ist dabei und
die moderne kenne ich nicht. Kann man schwer sehen auf dem Bild.


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

Die Moderne ist ne Billigstippe, hat sich zwischen die Oldies geschlichen


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

Sind 3 Sportex, 1ne Abu und eine Noname Telerute aus den 70/80ern


----------



## ragbar (28. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Grüne Serie 1,9m bis 50gr Wurfgewicht Nr 92


Voll Porno mit dem roten RH und dem taillierten Untergriff,hmmm


----------



## eiszeit (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Sind 3 Sportex, 1ne Abu und eine Noname Telerute aus den 70/80ern


Bei den Sportex vermute ich mal eine Turbofan Telrute, ne grüne Economy GR, ultra leicht, hülsenlos, mit Schieberollenhalter und noch Turpo Speed SP, Steckverbindung Glas-Glas.


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

Telerute: 1x Sportex Turbovan IV TSP 3657 365cm 20-60g WG
Grüne Steckrute: 1x Sportex GR 3004  300cm 10-30g WG

Bei der anderen Sportex und der Abu muss ich noch mal schauen


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

So hier noch die anderen Beiden:
Sportex Turbo Speed SP 2154 Länge 215cm WG 10-30g
Abu Suecia 321 Zoom 6 1/2' Fishing 1  2-15g


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

so hier noch mal die Sportex in ganzer Schönheit


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> so hier noch mal die Sportex in ganzer Schönheit


Traumhaft schöne Combo- es wär ne Sünde nicht mit ihr bei der OCC an den Start zu gehen


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

OOC, was ist das und wann findet das statt?


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> OOC, was ist das und wann findet das statt?











						One Combo Challenge - OCC 2022
					

Liebe Anglerboard-User,  hiermit möchte ich zu einer Challenge aufrufen. Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich ein großer Freund der „One Man – One Rod“ Philosophie. Deswegen auch der Name One Combo Challenge, oder kurz OCC.  Ziel ist es, in einem definierten Zeitraum mit nur einer Kombo aus Rute &...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

ah, OCC = One Combo Challenge? Ist das ein Treffen oder jeder meldet seine Fänge oder NuchFänge


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> ah, OCC = One Combo Challenge? Ist das ein Treffen oder jeder meldet seine Fänge oder NuchFänge


Die OCC findet auf der ganzen weiten Welt statt. Unser virtuelles Clubhaus ist hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> ah, OCC = One Combo Challenge? Ist das ein Treffen oder jeder meldet seine Fänge oder NuchFänge



Klick mal den link oben an.
Da steht alles.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> ah, OCC = One Combo Challenge? Ist das ein Treffen oder jeder meldet seine Fänge oder NuchFänge


Vom 01.03 bis zum 30.11 kann jeder online seine Fänge melden. Die meisten relevanten Informationen findest du im verlinkten Tread.


----------



## chum (28. Januar 2022)

Na da werd ich mal mitmachen, muss noch überlegen ob die Kombo auch für die 10 Tage Senja Ende Juni gut ist


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sachen Frank, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ein paar Worte zu den Ruten -wenn ich darf-, fang von unten an.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine ausführlichen Infos, schön zu wissen was man da genau hat, ich muß halt gestehen das ich mich beim Kauf auf mein
Bauchgefühl verlassen hab naja und nach den Bildern und Beschreibungen.
Jetzt aber genau zu wissen was ich da hab ist schon toll.



ragbar schrieb:


> Voll Porno mit dem roten RH und dem taillierten Untergriff,hmmm


Schöne Ruten konnten sie damals schon bauen und wie gesagt die Iller S mit der Norris 2020 sah auf den Bildern gut aus aber nach dem
auspacken... ich dachte die kommt geradewegs aus dem Laden war wohl nur 2-3 mal am Wasser.



chum schrieb:


> so hier noch mal die Sportex in ganzer Schönheit


Das ist eine superschöne Kombo... die nicht bei der OCC eizusetzten wäre eine Schande, ich freue mich schon auf Fangfotos
Kombo mit Fisch



chum schrieb:


> Na da werd ich mal mitmachen, muss noch überlegen ob die Kombo auch für die 10 Tage Senja Ende Juni gut ist


Na den eine oder anderen Seebewohner wirst du damit sicher auf die Schuppen legen können.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich gehe nun bereits seit einiger Zeit damit schwanger mir eine alte Bambusstippe zu kaufen, um damit mit meinen selbstgebauten Posen gelegentlich in bester "Zen-Manier" auf Rotauge & Co. zu Fischen.

Ein alter DAM-Stecken täte mich zwar ebenfalls interessieren aber mein Augenmerk ist auf diese alten "Made in China" Ruten gerichtet. Pioneer lautet der Hersteller. Es gibt auch solche Ruten mit einem Black Seal bzw. Seelöwen darauf. Meist werden sie in einem bedruckten Stofffutteral verkauft.

Mir gefällt dass diese Ruten ohne metallene Steckhülsen auskommen. Die weiblichen Teile sind mit schwarzem Lack angemalt. Ich habe nun ein ca. 5m langes Exemplar ausgemacht, welches sich in einem sehr guten Zustand befindet, auch die Steckverbindungen. Das Spitzenteil scheint ebenfalls okay, eine leichte natürliche Krümmung weisen diese Dünnen Spitzen scheinbar alle auf.

Kennt jemand diese Ruten aus Erfahrung und taugen die etwas, für meinen oben genannten Einsatzzweck?

Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Weiß denn jemand etwas? In der Regel kamen diese Stippen wohl in einem grünlichen Futteral daher, besaßen eine rote Spitze und am Ende einen Griff aus Rattan.

Im Forum las ich etwas davon, dass diese Ruten damals wohl in der DDR vertrieben wurden. Im Westen gab es sie so doch aber sicherlich auch? Jemand meinte die Spitzen wären unpraktikabel bzw. zu dünn. Ist da etwas dran? Vielleicht tauscht man in diesem Fall die Spitze gegen etwas aus Glasfaser aus? Sollte ja kein Problem darstellen. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich damit schon normal auf Weißfische aller Art oder Barsche stippen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Im Forum las ich etwas davon, dass diese Ruten damals wohl in der DDR vertrieben wurden.



Jo. Kenn ich.
Hatte früher mal son Teil.
Die Spitze ist sehr fein und aus anderem Material als der Rest.
Die folgenden Teile sind wohl aus Tonkinrohr wnn ich mich recht entsinne.
Man kann sinnvoll eigentlich nur Ükel, Gründlinge und andere kleine Weißfische damit beangeln.
Für größere Fische sind die Ruten zu schwach und bruchanfällig.
Sind eigentlich mehr so'n Spielzeug für Kinder.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo. Kenn ich.
> Hatte früher mal son Teil.
> Die Spitze ist sehr fein und aus anderem Material als der Rest.
> Die folgenden Teile sind wohl aus Tonkinrohr wnn ich mich recht entsinne.
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Antwort. Schade aber dann denke ich kommt diese Rute doch nicht  für mich in Frage. Ich wollte damit schon "normal" stippen können und ein anständiger Brassen oder aber Aland könnte in dem von mir beangelten Gewässer jederzeit einsteigen. Dann muss ich wohl doch einmal nach einer alten Bambus- oder Pfefferrohrstippe von DAM Ausschau halten. Gab es diese eigentlich auch ohne Metallhülsen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit schon "normal" stippen können und ein anständiger Brassen oder aber Aland könnte in dem von mir beangelten Gewässer jederzeit einsteigen.



Nee das schaffen die nicht.
Selbst ein pfündiger Plötz ist schon arg grenzwertig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee das schaffen die nicht.
> Selbst ein pfündiger Plötz ist schon arg grenzwertig.



Schade, ich suche nämlich schon länger nach einer alten Bambusstippe aber sie sollte schon praktikabel zum Angeln sein.
Trotzdem, wer sich für diese wirklich gut erhaltene Rute interessiert, hier ist der Link dazu:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bambus-angel-rute-stippe-g5463/1980722839-230-22820


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee das schaffen die nicht.
> Selbst ein pfündiger Plötz ist schon arg grenzwertig.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Schade, ich suche nämlich schon länger nach einer alten Bambusstippe aber sie sollte schon praktikabel zum Angeln sein.
> Trotzdem, wer sich für diese wirklich gut erhaltene Rute interessiert, hier ist der Link dazu:
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bambus-angel-rute-stippe-g5463/1980722839-230-22820


Bedenke auch, das selbst kurze Ausführungen ganz schon was auf die Waage bringen, so viel, das.die Winzfische die damit ohne Bruchgefahr kaum Spürbar sind.
Da kann die Nostalgie auch schnell zur Quälerei werden.

Früher sah das natürlich noch anders aus, als die Menschen noch größer und stärker waren.  Der Mr. Frank Murgett, ein Meister an der 17ft London Roach Pole beispielsweise war 2,65m gross und wog 173 kg.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> *das von Dace Gestern gezeigte Gruppenbild der großen Alten ist mit Sicherheit eine der coolsten Abbildungen die je sah.



Da hält der gute Frank Murgett ja wohl eine waschechte London Roach Pole in seinen Händen. 
Erinnert etwas an diesen fiesen und dunklen Hünen aus Highlander, der mit dem fetten Claymore.

Ich kam leider etwas zu spät und sah nur noch die qualmenden Überreste des zuvor geposteten Bildes.
Aber das mit den Bildrechten ist nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Upps! Ein Post zu viel bzw. irgendwie doppelt.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich kam leider etwas zu spät und sah nur noch die qualmenden Überreste des zuvor geposteten Bildes.
> Aber das mit den Bildrechten ist nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


Au weia, hab ich garnicht mitgekriegt- aber, ja Bildrechte sind ne kitzlige Sache. Hab meinen Post ergänzt


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax 
Urheberrecht erlischt 70 Jahre nach dem Tode des Urhebers. Jetzt ist die Frage, wann ist er gestorben. WENN 1950, ist das Bild frei. 1951 auch noch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Das Stippen _- speziell mit einer London Roach Pole -_ hält kräftig und damit jung.
Es ist also durchaus davon auszugehen, dass Mr. Murgett noch heute dem schönsten Hobby der Welt frönt.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Urheberrecht erlischt 70 Jahre nach dem Tode des Urhebers. Jetzt ist die Frage, wann ist er gestorben. WENN 1950, ist das Bild frei. 1951 auch noch.


Na ich denke die Rechte würden beim Verlag liegen, oder Autor, oder sogar Photograph.. etc.. etc... Das ist natürlich ohne Recherche kaum festzustellen, ich nehme daher lieber raus.  

Vermutlich sollte man Sicherheitshalber in ähnlichen Fällen Bilder von Lieblingsposen -Kunstködern und -Briefbeschwerern auf _zufällig ausgewählten Unterlagen_ posten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na ich denke die Rechte würden beim Verlag liegen, oder Autor, oder sogar Photograph.. etc.. etc... Das ist natürlich ohne Recherche kaum festzustellen, ich nehme daher lieber raus.
> 
> Vermutlich sollte man Sicherheitshalber in ähnlichen Fällen Bilder von Lieblingsposen -Kunstködern und -Briefbeschwerern auf _zufällig ausgewählten Unterlagen_ posten.



Mit einem unter dem Bild geposteten Quellennachweis sollte es doch aber gehen oder etwa nicht? 
Ansonsten dürfte man im Grunde ja gar nichts zeigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit einem unter dem Bild geposteten Quellennachweis sollte es doch aber gehen oder etwa nicht?
> Ansonsten dürfte man im Grunde ja gar nichts zeigen.


Alles nicht so einfach:








						Urheberrecht: Fremde Bilder rechtlich sicher verwenden
					

Wie Sie fremde Fotos rechtlich sicher verwenden und Abmahnungen vermeiden. Tipps vom Fachanwalt.




					www.medienrecht-urheberrecht.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer 
Es ist auch für uns Mod nicht immer einfach, jedes Bild passend beizuordnen. Ich erinnere mich an das erste Bild von eiszeit das er eingestellt hatte. Da ich das Bild aus einem Buch kannte habe ich es gelöscht, worauf hin Eiszeit fragte, warum er seine eigenen Bilder nicht einstellen darf. Durfte er natürlich, nur , auch wir Mods kennen nicht die wahren Namen der User. Also, mit Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers kann du einstellen was du willst, aber nur dann. Oder wenn das Urheberrecht abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

Unverhofft kommt oft, heut morgen klingelt es an der Haustür, ich mach auf eine ältere Dame steht davor und fragt mich ob ich etwas 
mit der alten Angel ihres verstorben Mannes anfangen könnte wäre nur noch eine (die anderen hätte wohl der Entrümpler entsorgt).
Und von einer Bekannten hätte sie gehört das ich immer sowas gebrauchen könnte... wer streut nur solche Gerüchte tststs

Ich habe sie gefragt was sie denn haben wolle Sie: "Ach wenn ich weiß das sie die Angel zu schätzen wissen dann reicht mir das"
Im nachhinein hat sie mir erzählt das ihr Sohn den Entrümpler bestellt hatte, der hat das ganze Haus ausgeräumt und ihr Sohn hat sie 
in einem Altenheim abgeliefert mit dem Satz "Ist besser so".
Und als sie Heute nocheinmal ihr altes Haus besucht hat, hat sie die Angel im Schuppen gefunden.
Irgendwie tut mir die alte Dame leid...

Naja seht selbst auf den ersten Blick naja







Die Ringe noch alle ganz passabel sprich ich werd sie einmal aufpolieren





dann eine kleine Überaschung sowas kenn ich nur von meiner Bolo





und die schöne Überraschung ist eine Norris





Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden, sprich die üblichen Kratzer die man bei Teleruten so hat (Einschübe) macht aber einen guten Eindruck
ich werd sie auf jedenfall mal probe fischen, vielleicht auch ein Kandidat für OCC Fragen über Fragen  



Gruß Frank

P.s. wäre schön zu wissen wie alte das gute Stück ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> P.s. wäre schön zu wissen wie alte das gute Stück ist.


Die Rute steht im 1975er Katalog drin und kostete damals 125 DM. Vielleicht ist sie auch schon älter, ich habe aber nicht alle Kataloge.


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rute steht im 1975er Katalog drin und kostete damals 125 DM. Vielleicht ist sie auch schon älter, ich habe aber nicht alle Kataloge.


Ich schau noch mal nach ob ich sie in ältere Kataloge finde. Jetzt erst mal schuften. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 Glückwunsch zur Noris Rute. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rute steht im 1975er Katalog drin und kostete damals 125 DM. Vielleicht ist sie auch schon älter, ich habe aber nicht alle Kataloge.


Naja dann ist ein Jahr jünger als ich oder wird noch schnell etwas älter  
Schon mal Danke für das nachschlagen    



Gruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Unverhofft kommt oft, heut morgen klingelt es an der Haustür, ich mach auf eine ältere Dame steht davor und fragt mich ob ich etwas
> mit der alten Angel ihres verstorben Mannes anfangen könnte wäre nur noch eine (die anderen hätte wohl der Entrümpler entsorgt).
> Und von einer Bekannten hätte sie gehört das ich immer sowas gebrauchen könnte... wer streut nur solche Gerüchte tststs
> 
> ...


Hallo
Das ist die Jet Set Serie.
Speziell kurz geteilte Ruten fürs Reisen gedacht. 
Im Katalog 1974 ist sie auch schon drin.
Im 1971ger hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden. 

Hier die Technischen Details deiner Rute
Stipprute:
1244   3,60m    10Teile  345g  50cm Teilung  125,- DM

Grüße Michi


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist die Jet Set Serie.


Die war meines Wissens nach nur in der Jet Serie, in der Jet Set Serie war dieses Modell nicht drin. Die Set-Serie war ja als komplette Reisegarnitur ausgelegt mit Rolle und Ködern.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hat sie mir erzählt das ihr Sohn den Entrümpler bestellt hatte, der hat das ganze Haus ausgeräumt ...


Wenn ich sowas lese, sträuben sich mir die Haare 
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie viele leute so denken bzw. handeln, u.a. auch meine Frau 



Astacus74 schrieb:


> ... hat sie die Angel im Schuppen gefunden.


Gut dass zumindest diese Rute verschont wurde.

Kann eine tolle OCC Rute werden


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hat sie mir erzählt das ihr Sohn den Entrümpler bestellt hatte





Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, sträuben sich mir die Haare


Wir waren nicht dabei, kennen das Haus nicht, nicht die Personen und auch nicht die Umstände.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die war meines Wissens nach nur in der Jet Serie, in der Jet Set Serie war dieses Modell nicht drin. Die Set-Serie war ja als komplette Reisegarnitur ausgelegt mit Rolle und Ködern.


Im Katalog steht Jet Set Ruten als Überschrift.
In der Beschreibung wird nur von Jet Ruten geschrieben.

In der Jet Set Serie als Komplett Set waren die Stippruten nicht drin.
Da hast du recht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2022)

In meinem Katalog stehen sie als Jet-Ruten auf einer extra Seite, bei Forelle74 stehen sie als Jet-Set Ruten im Katalog. Sch.. Kataloggestalter. Aber was mir dabei auch noch auffiel, auf der Rute steht als Länge 3,80 mtr, in unseren beiden Katalogen steht sie unter dieser Modellnummer als 3,60 mtr Rute drin. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch einen anderen Katalog, wo genau diese Rute dann mit 3,80 mtr. drin steht.


----------



## fischmonger (2. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier die Technischen Details deiner Rute
> Stipprute:
> 1244   3,60m    10Teile  345g  50cm Teilung  125,- DM



Meine Herren, 125 DM ist schon sehr ordentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das fast 50 Jahre zurück liegt.

Habe spaßeshalber den Inflationsrechner 





						Inflationsrechner Deutschland: Preissteigerung berechnen
					

Inflationsrechner: Wie hat sich der Preis (DM / Euro) für eine Ware oder Dienstleistung ab 1948 verändert und wie hoch war die durchschnittliche Inflationsrate?




					www.lawyerdb.de
				



bemüht. Das wären demnach heute ca. 170€!


----------



## Mikesch (2. Februar 2022)

Die Sets hierzu waren nur Spinnsets, glaube ich.
Habe die 1,80er Rute (WG -15 Gramm) mit Rolle 2200 und Futteral.
Hat damals einen Hunderter gekostet.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die Sets hierzu waren nur Spinnsets, glaube ich.
> Habe die 1,80er Rute (WG -15 Gramm) mit Rolle 2200 und Futteral.
> Hat damals einen Hunderter gekostet.


Es gab Fliegenruten Sets,Spinnruten Sets,und Meeres Combo Sets.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Das wären demnach heute ca. 170€!


Schön das mans mal sieht: Kein schlechter Preis für ne 350(!)g Wabbeltele mit hohem Glasanteil, (zu wenigen) Stahlringen und grotesk kurzem Griff.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schön das mans mal sieht: Kein schlechter Preis für ne 350(!)g Wabbeltele mit hohem Glasanteil, (zu wenigen) Stahlringen und grotesk kurzem Griff.


Verglaichbar wäre die DAM Supertip II, 360 cm, 25 g, Aktion 2,5, 350 g, 6 Teile, kostete 1977 80 DM


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Verglaichbar wäre die DAM Supertip II, 360 cm, 25 g, Aktion 2,5, 350 g, 6 Teile, kostete 1977 80 DM


noch so ein Horror-Stecken!


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> noch so ein Horror-Stecken!


Die Airway war noch schwerer, dafür aber fast taper: 360 cm, 8 Teile, 440 g, 30 g, Aktion 4,0, Preis 1975 120 DM


----------



## eiszeit (2. Februar 2022)

Das interessante an der Jet Serie ist die kurze Transportlänge. Die Stipprute hat -glaub ich- 50cm, passte halt in jeden Koffer rein,
und nahm sehr wenig Platz weg. Zudem gab es eine dazugehörige Rutentasche um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden.

Das mit den Ungereimtheiten bei den Längen "Aufkleber" und den Längen "Katalog" ist halt Shakespeare und ist so hinzunehmen,
gilt aber nicht für alle Shakespeareruten.

Z.B. hier die Voyager 1531 (Vogängermodell), da passt die Längenangabe mit 2,10m





Vorne die Voyager hinten die Rutentasche (ist schon eine Shakespeare ohne Chuck Norris) einer Jet-Rute.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Februar 2022)

Sach mal eiszeit , was hast du eigentlich nicht?


----------



## eiszeit (2. Februar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Sach mal eiszeit , was hast du eigentlich nicht?


Ach, es fehlen schon noch ein paar Sachen. Aber es wird weniger. Zufällig, gerade heute hab ich wieder ein Puzzlestück
bekommen, ne DAM 500 1/2 die ich in der Variante noch nicht hatte. Die Daiwa (rechts) war Beifang, die hatte ich schon.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das interessante an der Jet Serie ist die kurze Transportlänge. Die Stipprute hat -glaub ich- 50cm, passte halt in jeden Koffer rein,
> und nahm sehr wenig Platz weg.


Das stimmt hab grad mal nachgemessen es sind stolze 51cm aber der 1cm macht den Kohl auch nicht fett die past trotzdem in den Koffer
da werd ich mal sehen was für eine Figur sie beim fischen macht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jason (2. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Im Katalog 1974 ist sie auch schon drin.
> Im 1971ger hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden.


Hab auch nochmal nachgesehen. Ab 1973 ist die Jet-Serie in den Katalogen. Hier gleich auf der ersten Seite.




Die Etuis wurden später geändert. 





Ein Jahr später kam die 1271 dazu und die schlummert ungefischt in meiner Vitrine. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Meine Herren, 125 DM ist schon sehr ordentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das fast 50 Jahre zurück liegt.
> 
> Habe spaßeshalber den Inflationsrechner
> 
> ...


Mit umgerechneten Startpreis von 125DM zu 62,50€, nicht wahr?


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal nachgesehen. Ab 1973 ist die Jet-Serie in den Katalogen. Hier gleich auf der ersten Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber Jason, könntest Du auch nochmal ein Bild der gegenüberliegenden Katalogseite einstellen?
Ich hab meinem Angelkumpel mal die Telefliegenrute aus der Serie geschenkt, das würd ihn freuen wenn ich ihn mit Hintergrundmaterial versorge?


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, könntest Du auch nochmal ein Bild der gegenüberliegenden Katalogseite einstellen?
> Ich hab meinem Angelkumpel mal die Telefliegenrute aus der Serie geschenkt, das würd ihn freuen wenn ich ihn mit Hintergrundmaterial versorge?


Mach ich, nach Feierabend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Stippen _- speziell mit einer London Roach Pole -_ hält kräftig und damit jung.











						Passion For... 'Poles Apart: The History of the London Roach Pole' by Michael Nadell - Fish & Fly
					

Poles Apart is published by Coch-y-Bonddu Books, and hit our shelves back in 2013. In our view, it remains one of the greatest books for tackle collectors this century for a wide variety of reasons. Above all, absolutely everything anyone would need to know about the London roach pole is written...




					www.fishandfly.com


----------



## fischmonger (3. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit umgerechneten Startpreis von 125DM zu 62,50€, nicht wahr?



Ich habe das Ganze berechnet, indem ich als Startwert 125 DM angegeben habe, und als Ergebnis den Wert in € anzeigen lassen. Das schaut dann so aus:


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Passion For... 'Poles Apart: The History of the London Roach Pole' by Michael Nadell - Fish & Fly
> 
> 
> Poles Apart is published by Coch-y-Bonddu Books, and hit our shelves back in 2013. In our view, it remains one of the greatest books for tackle collectors this century for a wide variety of reasons. Above all, absolutely everything anyone would need to know about the London roach pole is written...
> ...


Das Buch hört sich sehr interessant an, Sozialgeschichte des viktorianischen Londons plus Angeln, das sind zwie meiner Lieblingsthemen, danke für den Link!


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sozialgeschichte des viktorianischen Londons plus Angeln, das sind zwie meiner Lieblingsthemen,


Klar - Gin und teure Stöcke sind schon sehr geil...


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Jason, könntest Du auch nochmal ein Bild der gegenüberliegenden Katalogseite einstellen?
> Ich hab meinem Angelkumpel mal die Telefliegenrute aus der Serie geschenkt, das würd ihn freuen wenn ich ihn mit Hintergrundmaterial versorge?


Bitteschön, die Bilder sind von den 74er Katalog. 




Da werden beide Fliegenruten vorgestellt. In dem 73er war nur eine drin.






Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2022)

Von der 1531 hab ich bestimmt 5 Stück verschlissen...


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Könnt ihr mir vlt. helfen was genaueres über diese Rolle zu erfahren?





Auf der Rolle ist der Name "Speedy" eingraviert; im Netz habe ich sehr wenig Info gefunden, lediglilch zwei Erwähnungen, diese und noch eine im Traditional Fisherman's Forum, aber an beiden Stellen wird nur gesagt, dass es sich um eine schweizerische Rolle handelt.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vlt. helfen was genaueres über diese Rolle zu erfahren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397900
> Anhang anzeigen 397901
> ...



Was, das gibt es doch nicht, nichts im Netz.


Ist ne Stucki, Thun, Schweiz.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vlt. helfen was genaueres über diese Rolle zu erfahren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397900
> Anhang anzeigen 397901
> ...


Schaut wie ne Fellchen Rolle aus.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schaut wie ne Fellchen Rolle aus.


Ich denke es ist eine Wenderolle / Laufrolle, daher auch für den Fluß einsetzbar.


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist eine Wenderolle keine *Laufrolle*, daher auch für den Fluß einsetzbar.


Was ist eigentlich ne Laufrolle? Der Begriff kommt mir ähnlich sinnvoll vor wie die gute alte "Wurfrute"


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist eine Wenderolle keine Laufrolle, daher auch für den Fluß einsetzbar.


Stimmt, ist auch auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Achsenrolle, Laufrolle, Fellchen rolle?


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist auch auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Achsenrolle, Laufrolle, Fellchen rolle?


Null.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2022)

Viele verschiedene Namen und Scheintypen, viel verschiedene Rollen zu kaufen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von der 1531 hab ich bestimmt 5 Stück verschlissen...


Du schreibst es, was ich beim Anschauen der Katalogseite dachte ...

40cm Teilung ist zu extrem, das ist Wackelmurks bzw. ungünstig in Vielteilung, Durchmessern und Wandstärken, vielen Metallhülsen darauf.
70cm ist gut brauchbar, darunter sollte man die Finger von lassen, bei Teleruten auf jeden Fall.

Ich habe eine sehr leichte Steckrute 5tlg bei 2,4m, die tut endlich mal gut trotz der vielen Teile.
Ist aber auch nur eine gelabelte 5-20g und real eher eine bis max. 15g, und aus dem Gamkatsu Stall als Spro Version. Die orginale Gamakatsu Micro Shooter war richtig teuer. 
In billig kann man selbst sowas nicht bauen, die Toleranz der Steckungen muss unwahrscheinlich klein sein, was z.B. wiederum zu schwierigem und vorsichtigen Auseinanderstecken führt.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 40cm Teilung ist zu extrem, das ist Wackelmurks bzw. ungünstig in Vielteilung, Durchmessern und Wandstärken, vielen Metallhülsen darauf.


Eigentlich nicht - die waren schon ganz brauchbar und ich habe die nicht wirklich "verschlissen".
Diese Dinger gab es damals wirklich überall für relativ kleines Geld und ich war mit dem Motorrad unterwegs - also habe ich einfach öfter mal eine gekauft wenn Not am Mann war.
Ein oder zwei musste ich beim Schwarzfischen flott entsorgen, eine wurde geklaut, mind. zwei hab ich verschenkt, eine vergessen - das sind schon 5 oder 6.
Wenn ich mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenke fallen mir bestimmt noch ein zwei ein...
Als Mopedfahrer hab ich oft bloß Rollen und Kleinzeug mitgenommen und die Ruten dann vor Ort gekauft und zurückgelassen - diese Minirute hatte ich aber tatsächlich immer in der Packtasche.
Gerade fällt mir noch ne zweite Vergessene ein..
Das war ne echte Allerweltsrute.
Und damit kann man wirklich recht gut angeln.
Heute habe ich noch drei DAM Sumo Mini Spin, die trotz kurzer Teilung richtig gut sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2022)

Aha Schwarzfischen, dafür war eine Minitele wirklich gut! 
Hab extra noch 2 kleine sehr kurzgeteilt u. sehr robuste GFK-Teles 7ft sichergestellt, bevor sie in die Kinderschrotabteilung oder so gerieten.
Man weiß ja nie, wie sich die Gewässerlage entwickelt.


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Heute habe ich noch drei DAM Sumo Mini Spin, die trotz kurzer Teilung richtig gut sind.


Die Sumo mini Spin ist wirklich gut, habe eine 1,95 20-40 g (real um die 10 g) und die fühlt sich fast wie eine Steckrute an


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Februar 2022)

Ich habe da auch noch Mal eine Rute, es handelt sich um eine DAM Topas mit 4,65m Länge, 5-25g W.G. und einer Aktion von 3.0. Diese ist mir heute auf dem Wertstoffhof zugelaufen. Sie sieht noch sehr wenig gefischt aus, da sie für eine Teleruten wenig Kratzer aufweist. Allerdings sind leider 6 der 8 Ring defekt. Hat jemand vielleicht noch weitere Infos zu der Rute.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Februar 2022)

Mittelpreisige Serie, um 1975 - 1980 rum. Kunststoffringe mit Porzeliteinlage, war damals der Zeitgeist, Glückwunsch zu dem Schätzchen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2022)

Mir sieht die Rute wie neu beringt aus, bin mir aber bei dieser Type und Modelljahr nicht sicher, ob die vorher Drahtringe oder simplere Kunststoff/Porzellit hatte.
Gerade dass diese schwarzen Ringfassungen unten aufreißen und kaputt gehen, spricht für die frühe separat kaufbare Fuji Porzellit Generation.


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Februar 2022)

Denke für die Infos zu der Rute.
Genau das beschribene mit den Ringen ist auch hier passiert, die Ringfassungen sind gebrochen, ich werde wohl mal neue Ringe Anbringen.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Februar 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch noch Mal eine Rute, es handelt sich um eine DAM Topas mit 4,65m Länge, 5-25g W.G. und einer Aktion von 3.0. Diese ist mir heute auf dem Wertstoffhof zugelaufen. Sie sieht noch sehr wenig gefischt aus, da sie für eine Teleruten wenig Kratzer aufweist. Allerdings sind leider 6 der 8 Ring defekt. Hat jemand vielleicht noch weitere Infos zu der Rute.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder
> Anhang anzeigen 397932
> ...


Kam 1977 auf den Markt. In der Länge gab es sie als unberingte Rute und und wie deine als beringte (Fuji-Porzellit) Rute. Das interessante ist der transparente
Glasblank. Die Beringung war wie sich erst später herausstellte ein Fuji-Flop.
Hat damals 100 DM gekostet.


----------



## ragbar (5. Februar 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Diese ist mir heute auf dem Wertstoffhof zugelaufen


Son Zulauf haben....ist aber doch geil.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Kam 1977 auf den Markt. In der Länge gab es sie als unberingte Rute


So ein Ding hatte ich wohl 77 auch gekauft - in 680cm wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Sehr hübsch und "shiny", aber total wabbelig und schwer...


----------



## eiszeit (5. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So ein Ding hatte ich wohl 77 auch gekauft - in 680cm wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Sehr hübsch und "shiny", aber total wabbelig und schwer...


Unberingt gab es sie in 690cm, Gewicht 750g. Die Supertip I in 700cm ohne Griff und auch unberingt wog 600g.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

Danke - dann wars die 690er, weil die hatte so einen braunen Tennisschlägergriff.
750gr kann schon stimmen....


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich weiß ja nicht, wo Vintage anfängt und wo es auf hört, aber ich bräuchte mal Eure ehrenwerte Erfahrung und Hilfe zu dieser Rute, die ich in der Bucht erworben habe, ich tippe auf den Zeitraum 1990 bis 1999, oder liege ich da falsch? Im Netz konnte ich bisher nichts finden...
























Ich mag ja dieses nostalgische Outfit (Schiebringe und Aluendkappe in Kombi mit sehr langem (68cm) Korkgriff ...

Also kann mir jemand sagen, von wann bis wann diese Rute so verkauft wurde und hat vielleicht sogar Katalogbilder???

Ich möchte diese Rute gerne mit einer dieser Rollen verpaaren und zum Fischen auf Friedfisch per Pose; Körbchen oder Grundblei einsetzen:




Von links nach rechts:
Mitchell 306
DAM Quick 330P
Noris Shakespeare Sigma 040 aus der Series 2200
DAM Quick 220N
Shimano XT-7 Aero GT 3000


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2022)

Abverkauf dieser Ruten war lt. Netz bei Gerlinger 2004, also wuerde ich auf Ende der 1990er Jahre tippen. Als Rolle  würde ich eine der kleinen Rollen nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2022)

Die Sportex ist nicht alt, genau genommen immer noch das neueste der Sportex DE.
Wie schon vorgeschlagen, Sigma oder Shimano Aero-XT passt am besten zu dieser neuzeitlichen Rute, auch gerade von Größe+Gewicht her.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sigma oder Shimano Aero-XT passt am besten zu dieser neuzeitlichen Rute, auch gerade von Größe+Gewicht her


Wäre auch meine Wahl...


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, wo Vintage anfängt und wo es auf hört, aber ich bräuchte mal Eure ehrenwerte Erfahrung und Hilfe zu dieser Rute, die ich in der Bucht erworben habe, ich tippe auf den Zeitraum 1990 bis 1999, oder liege ich da falsch? Im Netz konnte ich bisher nichts finden...


Also wenn ich so eine schön schimmernde Rute sehe  eine wahre Schönheit da hast du dir was feines ergattert Glückwunsch
wenn ich da an diese modernen schwarzen/grauen vielleicht noch matt Ruten denke....



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so eine schön schimmernde Rute sehe  eine wahre Schönheit da hast du dir was feines ergattert Glückwunsch
> wenn ich da an diese modernen schwarzen/grauen vielleicht noch matt Ruten denke....


Zum Teil hast du recht, zum Teil aber auch nicht.
Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters, optimale Eigenschaften zur Fischjagd gegen das Auge des Döbels, beides ist manchmal wichtig.
Ich habe am liebsten auch beides vorrätig ! 

Jedenfalls sind moderne schwarz-graue matte Ruten ohne jeden Lichtreflex schon sehr gut für unauffälliges Angeln, wenn es einem um Fish-Scores geht.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters, optimale Eigenschaften zur Fischjagd gegen das Auge des Döbels, beides ist manchmal wichtig.


Sehr richtig, ich stimme Dir ganz zu 
Hg
Mini


----------



## Ti-it (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte mal ein Anliegen an euch Experten. Befürchte allerdings mit einer unlösbaren Aufgabe hier anzukommen. Und zwar habe ich von meinem Opa noch eine alte Vollglasrute. Nun würde mich natürlich der Hersteller interessieren. Es handelt sich um eine relativ leichte Version. Nachgemessen 184cm.
Leider befindet sich keine Aufschrift, Aufkleber etc. auf der Rute. 
Vllt kennt von euch ja zufällig wer so eine Rute. Den Spitzenring hatte ich als junger Bursch mal ersetzt. Bitte seht es mir nach  Danke euch!! 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Das ist eine Balzer Rute Bilder folgen, meine ist halt nur 1,65 m


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Hier die Bilder
ich hab das gute Stück vor Jahren auf dem Spermüll gefunden und gerettet, leider ist sie dann ein wenig in Vergessenheit 
geraten.
Wie ich dann eben deine Angelrute gesehen hab ist sie mir wieder eingefallen





















Deine müßte also auch eine Balzer sein aus der derselben Rutenserie



Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2022)

Na, super kombiniert und aufgefunden! 

Man sieht auf dem letzten Bild auch gut, warum ein Vorbesitzer den Aufkleber wohl entfernt hat ... (glitter-BALZER)


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen bei mir ist heute eine DAM Rolle wieder aufgetaucht hat aber noch viel Liebe nötig 











Leider ziehmlich eingestaubt läuft aber einwandfrei, das Markenschild ist leider abgefallen welchen Kleber würdet ihr mir 
empfehlen.
Achja welches Baujahr könnte sie denn sein die gute alte Quick 102???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Und bevor ich es vergesse eine Rolle hab ich noch wiedergefunden






Ich weiß das gute Stück hat schon einiges erlebt wie ihr seht, weiß einer von euch was für eine Marke/Modell das ist???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Sechzigstelminutenkleber und fertig. Aber hebt man so etwas wirklich auf?


----------



## Mescalero (19. Februar 2022)

Die bordeauxgefärbte Gusseiserne macht da deutlich mehr her!

Sachdienliche Hinweise habe ich nicht, mit historischen Rollen kenne ich mich Zero aus.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Achja welches Baujahr könnte sie denn sein die gute alte Quick 102???


Durch den roten RLS - Schalter  müßte sie zwischen 1968 und 1970 sein. 
Und den Aufkleber mit Pattex wieder ankleben, vorher leicht antrocknen lassen.


----------



## geomas (19. Februar 2022)

Kann es sein, daß die oben gezeigten Balzer-Ruten aus der DDR stammten?
Ich habe da so ein gewisses „Gefühl”


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und den Aufkleber mit Pattex wieder ankleben, vorher leicht antrocknen lassen.



Pattex hab das ist dann ja das kleinste Übel.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber hebt man so etwas wirklich auf?


Na klar, wenn die wieder schick ist wird sie auch wieder mal ans Wasser geführt und eingesetzt, wenn man überlegt wie alt das
gute Stück ist und läuft


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch so eine braune Rute noch irgendwo liegen, da sind aber die geschlossenen Zweistegringe dran und ich meine da steht Fibertech oder ähnliches dran.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die oben gezeigten Balzer-Ruten aus der DDR stammten?
> Ich habe da so ein gewisses „Gefühl”


Germina Exquisit 60er Jahre???


----------



## geomas (20. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Germina Exquisit 60er Jahre???


Gut möglich - ist bei mir wirklich nur so ein Gefühl, als ob ich diese Ruten so oder ganz ähnlich kennen würde.

Mit den Germina-Ruten kenne ich mich nicht aus. Hatte zu DDR-Zeiten nur eine 1,65m Vollglas-Westrute (ne geerbte Shakespeare?, ganz billiges Ding) und ne sowjetische 4m-Stippe. Von Bambusstippen und Selbstbauten mal abgesehen.


----------



## Dace (20. Februar 2022)

#Kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Vintage

Ein kleiner Einblick in unser Ruten Repertoire ...

Unser Messestand zum Thema Ruten 2014 ...


----------



## Ti-it (20. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder
> ich hab das gute Stück vor Jahren auf dem Spermüll gefunden und gerettet, leider ist sie dann ein wenig in Vergessenheit
> geraten.
> Wie ich dann eben deine Angelrute gesehen hab ist sie mir wieder eingefallen
> ...


Vielen vielen Dank, Frank! 
Echt klasse. Freut mich. 


Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## ragbar (20. Februar 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> #Kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Vintage
> 
> Ein kleiner Einblick in unser Ruten Repertoire ...
> 
> ...


Die vierte von links hab ich auch noch.
Bruce n Walker Compound Taper Carp. 
Meine allerdings seit langem mit Schraubrollenhalter und Seymoringen-
allerdings ;Asche auf mein Haupt für: Laying Hands on a British Original.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte mal ein Anliegen an euch Experten. Befürchte allerdings mit einer unlösbaren Aufgabe hier anzukommen. Und zwar habe ich von meinem Opa noch eine alte Vollglasrute. Nun würde mich natürlich der Hersteller interessieren. Es handelt sich um eine relativ leichte Version. Nachgemessen 184cm.
> Leider befindet sich keine Aufschrift, Aufkleber etc. auf der Rute.
> ...


Noch zur Ergänzung. Sie kam 1980 auf den Markt und es gab sie in den Längen, 165m, 185cm und 195cm. Die Kosten lagen zwischen 16,50DM und 19,50DM.
Die 1,65cm Rute gab es auch als Ferienset, ich glaub mit der Daiwa 401.
Die 185 er ist ein schönes Bachrütlein mit einem Gewicht von 220g und unverwüstlich.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die oben gezeigten Balzer-Ruten aus der DDR stammten?
> Ich habe da so ein gewisses „Gefühl”


Mit sehr sehr großer Sicherheit. Balzer und auch Ertl (München) u. a. vertrieben einige Produkt aus der ehem. DDR. Da wurde dann einfach
nur der Aufkleber dran gemacht.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und bevor ich es vergesse eine Rolle hab ich noch wiedergefunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399435
> 
> ...


Kannst du nichts mehr entziffern? Ich vermut Made in Japan. Hechbremse, Kurbel usw. ==> aus den 80ern.
Daimond findest du nicht als Aufschrift?


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Germina Exquisit 60er Jahre???


20 Jahre zu früh.


----------



## Ti-it (20. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Noch zur Ergänzung. Sie kam 1980 auf den Markt und es gab sie in den Längen, 165m, 185cm und 195cm. Die Kosten lagen zwischen 16,50DM und 19,50DM.
> Die 1,65cm Rute gab es auch als Ferienset, ich glaub mit der Daiwa 401.
> Die 185 er ist ein schönes Bachrütlein mit einem Gewicht von 220g und unverwüstlich.


Und genau für so einen Bach hat sie mein Opa verwendet, eiszeit 
Das Flüßchen hat eine durchschnittliche Breite von 10m.
Vielen herzlichen Dank für die exakten Infos. 
Jetzt halte ich mal Ausschau nach so einem 1,85er Modell. Großvaters Rute hat bereits einen Ehrenplatz und kommt nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Leider ist es die einzige Rute von ihm, welche ich noch habe. Ich lernte ihn nicht mehr kennen und keiner dachte daran, dass wieder mal ein Fischer in die Familie geboren wird. So hat meine Oma bis auf diese Lieblingsrute alles verschenkt. Aber viele Fotos von ihm mit altem Gerät habe ich noch.  Danke euch!
Anbei noch Fotos mit dieser Rute. Klassisches Spürangeln.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Kannst du nichts mehr entziffern? Ich vermut Made in Japan. Hechbremse, Kurbel usw. ==> aus den 80ern.
> Daimond findest du nicht als Aufschrift?


Könnte die von Daiwa sein, SS und auch dieser patentierte Griff als Aufkleber, erinnert mich an etwas.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> #Kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Vintage
> 
> Ein kleiner Einblick in unser Ruten Repertoire ...
> 
> Unser Messestand zum Thema Ruten 2014 ...


Tolles Bild!  Eine schöne Sammlung der Generationen vor CFK.

Was mir besonders gefällt, fast alle (bis auf 2 versteckte) die einzig wahren Griffe. 
Und eine Anzahl, die erst so richtig Rutenspaß macht.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hechbremse, Kurbel usw. ==> aus den 80ern.
> Daimond findest du nicht als Aufschrift?



Ja das ist eine Daimond konnte ich erst auf den Bildern erkennen   , wie gesagt eine Rolle aus Junganglerszeiten






Da du ja ein wandeldes Rollen/Rutenlexikon bist  hättest du vielleicht noch mehr Infos???


Gruß Frank


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Daimond findest du nicht als Aufschrift?


Du bist echt der Hammer....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und bevor ich es vergesse eine Rolle hab ich noch wiedergefunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399435
> 
> ...


Die Farbe kommt mir bekannt vor  , habe eine Reihe davon und nur ein Hersteller hat das so geliefert, derjenige, der auch heute noch existiert und nun der wesentliche Rollenhersteller ist.
Die kommt zudem direkt aus der Wiege der Heckbremse.

Das "Ding" ist eigentlich eine weiterentwickelte (=besonders geschmackvoll für Asia aufbereitet) mit violett+gold gemachte Sonderserie, nicht für DE gedacht.
Aber wie z.B. von Moritz gerne mal mit einigen Ladungen hier verkauft; der Moritz Hude Nds. hatte sowas definitiv, lag dir ja auch nicht so fern, wer auch immer dort shoppen war.
Mixturen verschiedener bester Komponenten neu zusammengestellt, eigentlich vom Kern her eine Plastik-Sigma der Serien 2400/2401 ff., schon mit Stilelementen, die später in die Cormoran Reel No1 und viele viele andere gingen.
ich sage mal Baujahr 1995, kann erstmalig auch etwas vorher sein.



eiszeit schrieb:


> Kannst du nichts mehr entziffern? Ich vermut Made in Japan. Hechbremse, Kurbel usw. ==> aus den 80ern.
> Daimond findest du nicht als Aufschrift?


Du liegst hochwahrscheinlich richtig mit Diamond, bleibt nichts anderes übrig.

Für die anderen Mitleser, das ist ursprünglich der Prototypen-Name für Rollen vom Maschinenbauunternehmen und damaligen innovativen Rollenhersteller Omori JP gewesen (bekannt durch Rollen für den Shakespeare Vertrieb), nachher beginnend ab ca. 1985 bis 1990 ging die Rollensparte zur Zweitverwertung alles nach S.Korea.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

P.S.: Jetzt wurde das klärende Beweisfoto ja schon geliefert!  

Es heißt aber seit langem DIAMOND und nicht Daimond, wird auch nicht durch Wiederholungen so!
War auch ein Diamant als Logo üblich.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber wie z.B. von Moritz gerne mal mit einigen Ladungen hier verkauft;


So wird es wohl gewesen sein - der Moritz hatte die Jahrelang im Programm.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> P.S.: Jetzt wurde das klärende Beweisfoto ja schon geliefert!
> 
> Es heißt aber seit langem DIAMOND und nicht Daimond, wird auch nicht durch Wiederholungen so!
> War auch ein Diamant als Logo üblich.


Oh, da war ich auf der Tastatur zu schnell.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da du ja ein wandeldes Rollen/Rutenlexikon bist  hättest du vielleicht noch mehr Infos???
> Gruß Frank


Sorry, da muss ich passen. Ist auch nicht so mein Sammel-Zeitfenster. Ich glaub mit dem SS wollte man damals Daiwa ärgern
Gibt es auf der Rolle eine Herkunftsangabe? (normal auf dem Fuss)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem SS wollte man damals Daiwa ärgern


Ich schätze auch so, vor allem weil die Cormoran-Rollen mit dem "Gelee"-Fenster da schon herkamen und diese lange guter Kunde waren.
Daiwa hat sich ja lange Zeit immer wieder geziert bzw. versucht eigenständig zu werden/bleiben.

Insofern bei genauer Betrachtung für den DAM'ler ja sogar ein Stück versöhnlich, 
dass DAM sehr früh in der richtigen Richtung den unvermeidlichen Weg der Kooperation und Adaption (ein)gegangen ist.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Februar 2022)

Wofür die ersten Buchstaben keine Ahnung aber Herkunftsland Korea







Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2022)

Bleibt eigentlich nicht viel über bei Diamond-Rollen, *Om*o*r*i als Hersteller/Vertreiber


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2022)

Om dürfte für "Omori Manufacturing" stehen - das R gibt mir Rätsel auf..
Vielleicht ne Stadt in Korea


----------



## eiszeit (20. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wofür die ersten Buchstaben keine Ahnung aber Herkunftsland Korea
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399490
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant, Korea dürfte doch evtl. SilverStar / Busan/Korea sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

Ich gehe stark von mindestens der Beteiligung durch Silverstar aus, die haben später die bekannten Rollentypen ab ca. 1985 nochmal aufgelegt und dann noch später ab ca. 1995 sogar weitere eigenständige Neuauflagen z.B. unter Conato und parallel dem übernommenen Diamond hergestellt. 
Eindeutig von Moritz direkt aus Korea geholt.

Von der bekannten Rollengeschichte und Ziel her muss das eine neue ausgelagerte Firma von Omori/Ohmori/Ohhmori bezeichnen, die eben nicht mehr mit der Ohhmori JP identisch ist.
So ähnlich, wie letztens Shimano Fishing Tackle von der Shimano Vertriebsorganisation "irgendwohin" verschoben wurde.

Erschwert werden alle Suchanfragen erheblich durch den District Omori bei Tokyo.








						Ōmori - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2022)

Ich habe außerdem eine neue Niederlassung seit 2007 in Vietnam gefunden, dem ausgewiesenen Herstellungsort der neuen Daiwas ab der LT Generation.



			https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.ohmori_vietnam_co_ltd.1d03323c3a383f5e28a0307de75d7123.html
		




			http://www.ohhmori.co.jp/
		

OHMORI VIETNAM CO.,LTD.
50 Dan Chu Street, Vietnam Singapore Industrial ParkⅡ,
Binh Duong Industry - Service Urban Complex, Hoa Phu Ward,
Thu Dau Mot City, Binh Duong Province, Vietnam.
   TEL ： 0274-358-9373     FAX ： 0274-358-9375

.jp in Vietnam !


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Februar 2022)

Heute auf Arbeit gab es ein nicht alltägliches Trinkgeld, in einer Ecke bei der Kundin stand eine alte DAM ich fragte was sie dafür habe  wolle "och wenn sie den Schrank verücken gehört sie ihnen" naja seht selbst







ich liebe ja diese wunderschön geformten Griffe,  bei heutigen Ruten gibt es sowas ja nicht mehr






ist aber nur ein kurzer Stock 1,8m






und auch noch der Aufdruck ist noch zu sehen ich finds geil






die Kundin meinte "die Ringe sind aber schon verbogen" ich naja da muß ich dann wohl neue montieren






langsam wird mein Rutenwald älterer Ruten größer   
nu aber noch eine Frage an die Experten welches Baujahr hat das gute Stück???
Schon mal Dankeschön im voraus



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (24. Februar 2022)

Die Ringe gehören so!
Sind sogenannte Polygonringe,


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die Ringe gehören so!
> Sind sogenannte Polygonringe,



Mir war das klar der Kundin aber nicht, man muß die Sachen die man haben möchte beim Gegenüber nicht in den Himmel loben,
wenn der Gegenüber schon meint das wäre nicht so toll



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (25. Februar 2022)




----------



## eiszeit (25. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> langsam wird mein Rutenwald älterer Ruten größer
> nu aber noch eine Frage an die Experten welches Baujahr hat das gute Stück???
> Schon mal Dankeschön im voraus
> 
> Gruß Frank


Die Serie kam ab 1973 auf den Markt. Sind Volglasruten und die Serie umfasste 5 Modelle (1973).
Die 180cm Rute wiegt um 220g und kostete damals 19,90 DM


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Serie kam ab 1973 auf den Markt. Sind Volglasruten und die Serie umfasste 5 Modelle (1973).
> Die 180cm Rute wiegt um 220g und kostete damals 19,90 DM



Danke für die schnelle Info.
5 Modelle man was übersichtlich wenn ich da an Heute denke...


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Info.
> 5 Modelle man was übersichtlich wenn ich da an Heute denke...



Ich hab 2 dieser Modelle, eine davon ist eine 100-200g Rute bei der anderen müsste ich schauen.
Auf so einer Rute mit einer Quick 81 hab ich das angeln gelernt, war ne richtig schöne Zeit damals. Wenn man sowas der heutigen Jugend gibt die würden lange Arme haben


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. März 2022)

Diese Deko habe ich heute beim Einkaufen im örtlichen REWE entdeckt. Die Rolle ist sogar richtig herum montiert.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. März 2022)

Mein örtlicher Gerätehändler hat mir vor kurzem eine alte, aber 3-teilige! Vollglasgerte von DAM gezeigt. Die war vom Handteil etwa genauso wie die von Astacus 74, die Lackierung war so grün-metallic und auch die Ringe waren anders... Habe ich leider nicht fotografiert, da ich mein Handy nicht dabei hatte. 
Ich suche übrigens nach einer Rute von DAM, die zeitmäßig gut zu meiner QUICK 4001 passt. Sie sollte um 3,60m lang sein und ein Wg bis 80gr. haben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. März 2022)

3xKex Carbon-Serie als Steck oder Telerute würde zeitgleich zur 4001 passen, siehe auch:





						Die Rute und Rolle Angel ( DAM 3X Kev Carbon und Quick 4000)
					

Die Rute und Rolle- Angel.  Letzten bekam ich die ersten beiden Hefte der Rute und Rolle, vormals Deutscher Angel Sport. Dort in der Mitte des zweiten Heftes vom September 1990 dieser doch noch sehr DDR angehauchten Zeitschrift befand sich ein Einleger der Firma DAM. Und in diesem Einleger...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Astacus74 (14. März 2022)

Apropro Rolle ich suche noch eine Heckbremsrolle für meine Silstar DIA FLEX Winklepicker sie sollte schon dazu passen Marke bin ich nicht so gebunden nur die größe sollte stimmen und ganz wichtig Heckbremse vielleicht weiß ja jemand ein Modell ab 1990


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. März 2022)

Für mich wäre die passende Größe das Hauptkriterium, also ob du da eine 2000er oder eine 3000er Größe bevorzugst, evtl. noch kleiner oder größer. Vom Alter her passend wird das ein kleines Problem, wenn wir dir hier alle Heckbremsrollen-Modelle der 90er Jahre benennen sollen, die Cormoran, Balzer, Abu. Snap, Silstar, Dam, Shimano. Shakespeare, Daiwa, Zebco, Ryobi, Bando, Eurostar etc etc gebaut haben, wird das ein etwas größeres Thema. Wobei damals sehr viele Rollen aus der gleichen Fabrik kamen. Und da jeder Angler seine bevorzugten Marken hat, ist es bei dir, der du ja in dieser Beziehung offensichtlich offen bist, noch viel schwerer, dir da was passendes zu empfehlen. 








						Heckbremsangelrollen
					






					anglerboard.de
				



Das sind noch lange nicht alle, aber was soll man dir empfehlen, wäre für mich ja auch Rutenbalancemäßig zu wissen.


----------



## Thomas. (14. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Heckbremsangelrollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


letzte Seite erste Rolle wäre ein versuch wert


----------



## eiszeit (14. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Apropro Rolle ich suche noch eine Heckbremsrolle für meine Silstar DIA FLEX Winklepicker sie sollte schon dazu passen Marke bin ich nicht so gebunden nur die größe sollte stimmen und ganz wichtig Heckbremse vielleicht weiß ja jemand ein Modell ab 1990
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


An die DiaFlex sollte eine Rolle der gehobenen Klasse.

Da wären z. B. möglich,

die Daiwa GS RD Serie, z. B. die 750 RD. Schnurfassung130m, 0,30mm, 295g, 1:5,3, damalige Kosten um die 200 DM
die Shimano Perfection Serie, z. B. die 3010, Schnurfassung 160m, 0,25mm, 1:5,2, damalige Kosten um 170 DM
oder namensgerecht die LT bzw. die LX-Serie von Silstar, z.B. LX/LT 35, Schnurfassung 100m/0,35mm, 265g, 1:5,3, damalige Kosten 180DM/185DM


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Apropro Rolle ich suche noch eine Heckbremsrolle für meine Silstar DIA FLEX Winklepicker sie sollte schon dazu passen Marke bin ich nicht so gebunden nur die größe sollte stimmen und ganz wichtig Heckbremse vielleicht weiß ja jemand ein Modell ab 1990
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Bei 90er Jahre Rollen würde ich dann eher Richtung Ende gehen. DAM hat mit den Modellen ab 93/94 CD,CD Camo, CDi, CDi II, VSI, LTi, Finessa Free Spoole etc. schon einen guten Baukasten geliefert wo auch noch mit vielen Ersatzteilen zu rechnen ist. Preislich sollten diese auch im Rahmen sein.
Wenns ne Metallrolle seine sollte dann wärst du eher Ende 80er Anfang 90er.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. März 2022)

Um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften könnte man noch sagen was die Rolle alles haben soll ?

Autocast (Shakespeare + Daiwa), Freespool an der Spule (DAM Quick Finessa),  Freespool mittels Hebel, Bissanzeiger am Heck (Cormoran), Bissanzeiger am Rotor (DAM Sensor), Kampfbremse (Shimano) usw.......

Ich will damit nur sagen da sin den 90ern viele Neuerungen verbaut wurden und dadurch viele verschiedene Modelle gibt.


----------



## daci7 (14. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften könnte man noch sagen was die Rolle alles haben soll ?
> 
> Autocast (Shakespeare + Daiwa), Freespool an der Spule (DAM Quick Finessa),  Freespool mittels Hebel, *Bissanzeiger am Heck (Cormoran),* Bissanzeiger am Rotor (DAM Sensor), Kampfbremse (Shimano) usw.......
> 
> Ich will damit nur sagen da sin den 90ern viele Neuerungen verbaut wurden und dadurch viele verschiedene Modelle gibt.


Die Elbas kann  an doch niemandem guten Gewissens empfehlen! : D


----------



## Astacus74 (14. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei 90er Jahre Rollen würde ich dann eher Richtung Ende gehen. DAM hat mit den Modellen ab 93/94 CD,CD Camo, CDi, CDi II, VSI, LTi, Finessa Free Spoole etc. schon einen guten Baukasten geliefert wo auch noch mit vielen Ersatzteilen zu rechnen ist.



Das ist ein gutes Argument, wo ich noch nicht dran gedacht habe



eiszeit schrieb:


> LX/LT 35, Schnurfassung 100m/0,35mm



die glaub ich wird ein wenig zu groß sein für meine DIA FLEX ist ja eine recht feine Rute also so um 100-150m 0,25er wäre schon ne grobe Richtung, ich hatte ja sonst immer die dran







aber vom Lauf her wollte ich sie nicht mehr dran lassen, das wäre so die grobe Richtung, das Modell zu finden wäre glaube ich
die Suche nach der berühmten "Nadel im Heuhaufen"


Gruß Frank

Ps. Deswegen die Suche nach passender Rolle


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Elbas kann an doch niemandem guten Gewissens empfehlen! : D



Echt bitter, die Dinger. Waren kurz nach Erscheinen zeitweise sehr angesagt - Hyper Hyper. Aber nicht sonderlich lang:

Zum Glück hatte ich damals keine Kohle dafür - mehrere Kollegen hatten sich so etwas gleich gekauft, weil sie echt heiß drauf waren. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Bissanzeiger-Funktion mehr Nerv-Frust statt Lust brachte (X Fehlalarme usw.).

Und in fast allen Fällen der eingebaute Bissanzeiger deutlich länger funktionierte als die eigentliche Rolle (teils sogar Jahre später noch), deren Getriebe nach max. drei Jahren final die Rätsche machte. Nur durch Normalbetrieb, keine Beifang-Monsterwaller etc.

Ich kenne niemand, der so eine Rolle bis heute in Betrieb hat und/oder gut findet. Wird in meinem Bekanntenkreis einhellig als geldverschwendender Komplett-Bullshit bezeichnet (von insgesamt fünf Leuten).

Weiß gar nicht mehr, was die Teile damals gekostet haben - wie gesagt zum damaligen Zeitpunkt glücklicherweise zu viel für mich (das weiß ich noch).


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. März 2022)

Eine Balzer Iltis 70 habe ich auch noch rumliegen. An sich ein recht stabiles Ding, war meine erste große Ansitzrolle damals. Getriebe läuft noch recht erträglich.

Allerdings war die Iltis-Heckbremse im Nachhinein betrachtet schon immer grausig - richtig fein ist die nie gelaufen (nicht sonderlich gut dosierbar).

Heutzutage dient mir die Iltis nur noch als Lotruten-Rolle an ner ebenso alten Schwer-Tele - bei dem Job gibt es nichts zu bremsen (ich lote zumeist Einzelspots mit einer Schlepp-Pose, die sich beim Einholen von selbst festklemmt - das reicht mir bei über 90 % meiner Anwendungsfälle. Schnur über die Bremse rauslassen und dabei abzählen also unnötig. Muss nur stabil genug sein, um das schwere Lotblei am Schnurende zu vertragen).


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> das wäre so die grobe Richtung,


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. März 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Elbas kann  an doch niemandem guten Gewissens empfehlen! : D



Es war auch nur eine Auflistung der Möglichenkeiten einer Heckbremsrolle was in diesen Zeiten so alles verbaut wurde. 
Den Autocast kann man auch nur bedingt empfehlen da Ersatzteile für diese Rollen schon mehr als Mangelware sind, verbaut wurde sowas ja nur von Daiwa und Shakespeare.


----------



## Thomas. (15. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Autocast                  erbaut wurde sowas ja nur von Daiwa und Shakespeare.


ok, bei Shimano heißt es Quickfire und gab es schon Anfang der 80er (zb. Custom 2000EX, MLX, FX usw.) sogar die ersten US. Baitrunner gab es damit, ABU wie die Abu(QUICK FIRE TRIGGER ?) Garcia Cardinal 763 GTi zb. und andere Hersteller gab es auch. 
ob die Dinger offiziell auch in Deutschland angeboten wurde weiß ich nicht, in den USA sind sie bis heute sehr beliebt und werden auch noch neu angeboten.


----------



## eiszeit (15. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> die glaub ich wird ein wenig zu groß sein für meine DIA FLEX ist ja eine recht feine Rute also so um 100-150m 0,25er wäre schon ne grobe Richtung, ich hatte ja sonst immer die dran
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ah, alles klar. Es gab da auch die 30er Größe mit 100m/0,30mm.

Hab mal nach der Rute gesehen. Die kam ja ab 1991 auf den Deutschen Markt und wurde mehr mehrere Jahre verkauft.
Welche hast du denn?
Nehm ich da die 2,70er, die hat ja nur 150g, da brauchen wir was leichtes und es würden auch die Silstarrollen (vorausgesetzt Silstar/Silstar Kombo) z. B.
aus Mitte der 90er gehen.
Top Maschine bei Silstar war da die DTF (ist aber leider Frontbremse). An Heckbremser waren da die SR 30 Long Stroke (4 Kugellager an den richtigen Stellen), Wormshaft, 1: 5,3, 250g, 100m/0,30mm.
Oder noch leichter die XR Long Cast, auch in der 30er Größe, 210g.

Was -glaub ich- zu klein ist, die Tiny TR 20, die hat nur 100m/0,15 ist aber nur 135g schwer. Das geht nicht.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. März 2022)

Ja ich hab die 2,70er ist ne schöne leichte Rute und hat sogar schon einen Spiegler von 17 Pfund auf die Schuppen gelegt,
das war ein schöner Tanz mein Glück war das derne Lusche war  



eiszeit schrieb:


> An Heckbremser waren da die SR 30 Long Stroke (4 Kugellager an den richtigen Stellen), Wormshaft, 1: 5,3, 250g, 100m/0,30mm



Ist zwar auch schon ein bisschen größer als die alte Dimond sollte aber gehen, ich werde mal schauen ob die Dimond mit ein 
wenig neuen Fett etwas ruhiger läuft und sie erstmal Übergangsweise wieder dran hängen.
So schnell werd ich ja keine gebrauchte finden


Gruß Frank


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. März 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So schnell werd ich ja keine gebrauchte finden



Lass dir Zeit bei der Suche und nimm ein wenig gebrauchtes Exemplar (egal welcher Hersteller) das zahlt sich immer aus


----------



## Ti-it (16. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Freunde der alten Gerätschaften,

eine Balzer Weekend habe ich zwar noch nicht finden können, allerdings lief mir eine schöne alte DAM Chiemsee zu. Laut Vorbesitzer ungefischt und so sieht sie auch tatsächlich aus.
Da ich ja kein reiner Sammler im klassischen Sinne bin, werde ich die Rute sicherlich fischen. Ich werde euch berichten.














Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (16. März 2022)

Sehr schönes Vollglas-Rütchen aus den 50er Jahren. Top Spinrute für Barsch, Forelle oder auch kleinere Hechte.


----------



## Ti-it (16. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Vollglas-Rütchen aus den 50er Jahren. Top Spinrute für Barsch, Forelle oder auch kleinere Hechte.


Herzlichen Dank für die Info eiszeit 
Gegebenenfalls versuche ich damit auch mal klassisches Spürangeln am Bach auf Döbel. Die Rute ist sehr weich, da kann der Döbel herzhaft ohne viel Widerstand zupacken. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Jahrgang die Dam prestige serie ist? Finde leider nichts im Netz. Danke schonmal


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Jahrgang die Dam prestige serie ist? Finde leider nichts im Netz. Danke schonmal


Vollglasrutenserie in Gelb, müßte Anfang/Mitte der 70er Jahre gewesen sein.


----------



## eiszeit (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Jahrgang die Dam prestige serie ist? Finde leider nichts im Netz. Danke schonmal


Ab 1973


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vollglasrutenserie in Gelb, müßte Anfang/Mitte der 70er Jahre gewesen sein.


Super danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann wird sie wahrscheinlich ein ordentliches Gewicht haben. Aber wir sind ja mit dem modernen zeug auch etwas verwöhnt


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

Ist da nicht schon die hohlglasproduktion angelaufen oder ab wann kam die?
Was wären eurer Meinung nach passende Damrollen für o. G. Rute? Die 1000er bzw 1001 sind schon etwas "zu modern" oder was meint ihr?  würde sie wohl zum leichten Forellen Spinnfischen anschaffen


----------



## Bilch (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Ist da nicht schon die hohlglasproduktion angelaufen oder ab wann kam die?
> Was wären eurer Meinung nach passende Damrollen für o. G. Rute? Die 1000er bzw 1001 sind schon etwas "zu modern" oder was meint ihr?  würde sie wohl zum leichten Forellen Spinnfischen anschaffen


Die Gloria war glaube ich noch eine Vollglasrute

Die 1000er Serie kam Ende der 70er auf den Markt und die 1001er zu Beginn der 80er. Am besten würde IMHO eine DAM Quick aus der 110N ff Serie passen, aber nicht die kleine 110N, die ist zu klein, besser wäre eine 220N (320 g ÜS 1:3,6, Schnureinzug 50 cm), 330N (350 g, 1:3,6, 57 cm) oder eine 331N (370 g, 1:5, 78 cm). Weil die Rute wahrscheinlich schwer und kopflastig ist, dann vlt. am besten die 331N, auch der größere Schnureinzug ist mMn ein Vorteil.


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Gloria war glaube ich noch eine Vollglasrute
> 
> Die 1000er Serie kam Ende der 70er auf den Markt und die 1001er zu Beginn der 80er. Am besten würde IMHO eine DAM Quick aus der 110N ff Serie passen, aber nicht die kleine 110N, die ist zu klein, besser wäre eine 220N (320 g ÜS 1:3,6, Schnureinzug 50 cm), 330N (350 g, 1:3,6, 57 cm) oder eine 331N (370 g, 1:5, 78 cm). Weil die Rute wahrscheinlich schwer und kopflastig ist, dann vlt. am besten die 331N, auch der größere Schnureinzug ist mMn ein Vorteil.


stimmt... Die 1001 ist zwar schön klein aber auch ziemlich leicht... Und eine vollglas ist schwer und möglicherweise kooflastig mit einer leichten rolle... Bei kleinanzeigen gäb es eine 331s die wiegt auch 400g...dann ist man ja auch schon bei 1kg...wahnsinn hat die 331 S einen wesentlichen Unterschied zur 331N


----------



## Bilch (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> stimmt... Die 1001 ist zwar schön klein aber auch ziemlich leicht... Und eine vollglas ist schwer und möglicherweise kooflastig mit einer leichten rolle... Bei kleinanzeigen gäb es eine 331s die wiegt auch 400g...dann ist man ja auch schon bei 1kg...wahnsinn hat die 331 S einen wesentlichen Unterschied zur 331N


Meine 331S wiegt samt Schnur 385 g und die 331N 405 g; ich nehme sie sehr gerne zum Spinnfischen 

Die 1001 wiegt laut Katalog 215 g, ist aber eine winzige Rolle, die nächstgrößere 1401 aber schon 400 g


----------



## Muckeburger (17. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Meine 331S wiegt samt Schnur 385 g und die 331N 405 g; ich nehme sie sehr gerne zum Spinnfischen
> 
> Die 1001 wiegt laut Katalog 215 g, ist aber eine winzige Rolle, die nächstgrößere 1401 aber schon 400 g


Die 1202 ist dann sicher auch zu klein und leicht oder?
Vom stil her sehen die 330er immernoch aus wie Rollen aus den 50ern, da bin ich etwas eigen und finde die 1202 oder 2402 etwas schicker. Aber technisch sind die 330er sicher auch gut...


----------



## eiszeit (17. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Ist da nicht schon die hohlglasproduktion angelaufen oder ab wann kam die?


Die Hohlglasruten gab es bei DAM schon in den 50ern. Da zeigte sich aber schon das die Vollglasruten den "Run" verlieren werden.
Trotzdem wurden Vollglasruten als -Einzel-Serien in den 80ern (Smaragd und Golden Topas) und sogar noch Anfang der 90er mit der neu aufgelegten Tegernsee-serie- angeboten.


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Die 1202 ist dann sicher auch zu klein und leicht oder?
> Vom stil her sehen die 330er immernoch aus wie Rollen aus den 50ern, da bin ich etwas eigen und finde die 1202 oder 2402 etwas schicker. Aber technisch sind die 330er sicher auch gut...


Die 1202 ist das Nachfolgemodell der 1401, wiegt laut Katalog 340g, ÜS 1:5, Schnureinzug 66 cm

Du musst zwischen den 110-550 (1967-1973) und 110N-550N (1974-1981) Serien unterscheiden. Die 110N ff Serie ist also neuer, hat zwar noch immer eine innenliegende Spule (leider aus Plastik) und ein nicht rollendes "Schnurlaufröllchen", hat aber eine etwas bessere Bremse und eine viel bessere RLS, die im Rotor (also vor dem Getriebe!!!) greift.

Die 1001 ff Serie ist natürlich aus jeder Hincicht besser und man konnte zur Zeit der N Serie auch modernere und und aus einigen Hinsichten bessere Rolle von anderen Herstellern kaufen, z.B. Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 ff Serie.

Ich habe (zur Zeit noch ) keine Rolle aus der o.g. Serien, denn ich liebe die alten DAM Rollen; ich bin entweder mit einer Old-School oder mit einer modernen Kombo unterwegs - und wenn Old-School, da ist mir eine Rolle aus der 1001 ff Serie einfach zu modern, ich will eben eine altmodische Rolle mit innenliegender Spule fischen und mir das Klackern (110 ff Serie) bzw. Summen (110N ff Serie) der Sperklincke anhören.


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ... sogar noch Anfang der 90er mit der neu aufgelegten Tegernsee-serie- angeboten.


War das so ein Fehlversuch wie die Airway CM oder Quick 1000fd ff eine berühmte Rollen- bzw. Rutenserie zu revitalisieren?

Hast Du vlt. ein Bild von diesen Ruten?


----------



## eiszeit (17. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> War das so ein Fehlversuch wie die Airway CM oder Quick 1000fd ff eine berühmte Rollen- bzw. Rutenserie zu revitalisieren?
> 
> Hast Du vlt. ein Bild von diesen Ruten?


Sorry, da hab ich keine Originalbilder.

Ob Fehlversuch oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht. Mit Sicherheit war es ein Versuch werbetechnisch auf die alte Zeit einzugehen.


----------



## Muckeburger (17. März 2022)

Wofür hat mandamals dann speziell die kleinen Rollen wie die 1001 etc genommen, wenn die Ruten aufgrund des gewichts ja sowieso meist sehr kopflastig waren? Die prestige, die ich mir besorgrn möchte hat auch nur ein Wg von 5-25g was für die damaligen Verhältnisse ja auch schon ziemlich filigran wirkt oder was meint ihr


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Wofür hat mandamals dann speziell die kleinen Rollen wie die 1001 etc genommen, wenn die Ruten aufgrund des gewichts ja sowieso meist sehr kopflastig waren? Die prestige, die ich mir besorgrn möchte hat auch nur ein Wg von 5-25g was für die damaligen Verhältnisse ja auch schon ziemlich filigran wirkt oder was meint ihr


Erstens, es gab auch Hohlglasruten, die viel leichter waren, und in den 70ern kamen dann auch die ersten Kohlefaser Ruten auf den Markt.

Zweitens, man hat damals anders geangelt, Spinnfischen war nicht die dominierende Angelart und eine 25 g Rute hat man wahrscheinlich mehr zum leichten Posen- als zum Spinnfischen benutzt.

Und drittens, Angler waren nicht solche Schwächlinge wie heute


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. März 2022)

Ich habe mit solch kleinen Rollen damals in den 80ern nur gestippt, sah zwar etwas komisch aus, an einer 3,75m langen "Tourist" - Rute von Shakespeare, aber ich habe damals auch so meine Fische gefangen!

Zu den Ruten von früher habe ich eine Anmerkung: Die hier von mir angesprochene und andere Modelle, auch von anderen Herstellern, hatten oft den 2.Rutenring als verstellbar angebracht. Warum war das so?
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, das dieser Ring fast bei jedem 2.oder 3.auswerfen locker wurde und sich um sich selbst gedreht hat. Die Schnur war dann mehrfach um die Spitze gewickelt.
Besonders, wenn die Rute vom Regen naß war. Das war immer lästig und wie oft klatschte die Posenmontage in die Ufervegetation oder ein Drill war mit einigen Schwierigkeiten verbunden...

Ich habe dann schnell den Spitzenring entfernt und den verstellbaren abgemacht. Spitzenring wieder drauf und ab da war das Angeln bei welchem Wetter auch immer, viel entspannter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe mit solch kleinen Rollen damals in den 80ern nur gestippt, sah zwar etwas komisch aus, an einer 3,75m langen "Tourist" - Rute von Shakespeare, aber ich habe damals auch so meine Fische gefangen!
> 
> Zu den Ruten von früher habe ich eine Anmerkung: Die hier von mir angesprochene und andere Modelle, auch von anderen Herstellern, hatten oft den 2.Rutenring als verstellbar angebracht. Warum war das so?
> Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, das dieser Ring fast bei jedem 2.oder 3.auswerfen locker wurde und sich um sich selbst gedreht hat. Die Schnur war dann mehrfach um die Spitze gewickelt.
> ...


Das war ja ein Ding, den wichtigen Schiebering auf dem vorderen Spitzenteil weg machen, weil er nicht fest hält ...  
Ich habe hin und wieder zu der Zeit so reduzierte Ruten gesehen, auf Flohmarkt oder bei anderen Anglern, oft Erbstücke vom Opa, und mich gewundert 

Der Schiebering ist auf der Spitze, damit diese zu lange Spitze gleichmäßiger belastet und gebogen wird, auch auf den Tourist ca. 90cm Teilen und TL, wovon ich eine derartige ehemals (warnsignal ) orange Rute sehr lange geangelt habe, aber auch Schwestern bis 6m mit anderem Namen.
Bei großen Fischen war der Schiebering vorne schon sehr notwendig, allerdings hat die Glasfaser ohne den Zwischenring sowas auch noch in Maßen verziehen.
Die Ringe waren - ob Metallhülsen Chromierter Stahl + verlötet oder erste Billigst-Kunststoffringe von Fuji-Porzellit - noch sehr schlecht, da muss man öfter nachbessern.
Ich habe vielfach die Ringe getauscht, die besseren org. Fuji-Porzellit schwarzer Kunststoff waren auch innen mit Riffeln ausgerüstet und ließen sich besser festdrücken.
Leider sind diese Kunststoffrahmen später fast alle unten aufgeplatzt, auch einfach so beim liegen, ein großer Marken-Flop.
Eine Zeit lang habe ich die wieder richtig verklebt und repariert, jedoch war es eine Riesen-Riesen-Wohltat, als endlich Ruten mit richtigen Ringen heraus kamen, gerade DAM war damit bei Tele in den 90ern richtig vorne führend.

Es ist auch heute so bei Bolognese Ruten oder ähnlichen, dass man auf dem vordersten Teil sogar 2 Schieberinge hat, auf dem Teil darunter noch einen, um dichtere Ringabstände in der Hinsicht wie bei einer englischen Steck-Matchrute zu erreichen, den vorderen Teil der Rute gleichmäßig zu belasten.
Diese sind auf einem kleinen Carbon-Blankstück aufgewickelt und schieben sich sehr gut fest. Leider ist da bei günstigen Ruten <100€ oder so öfter der Fehler zu finden, dass die Innendurchmesser dieser kleinen Carbon-Blankstück nicht richtig passen (auch im Jahre 2021  ) und man wieder nachbessern muss, wie seit 40 Jahren schon.  
Angewickelte viele leichtere Ringe in gleicher Qualität wie auf den Steckruten sind immer noch begeisterungswert und eine Wohltat.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. März 2022)

Mit den früheren Fuji-SIC Ringen: Meinst Du die mit diesen gelbgrünen Einlagen?  Die waren meist nur an höherpreisigen Ruten dran... 
Die gab's ja als angewickelte Variante an Steckruten, aber obs die in den 80ern auch für Tele-Rute gab, weiß ich schon nicht mehr....


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. März 2022)

Auch an den Mittelpreisigen schon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2022)

a) Fuji-Porzellit, b) Fuji BNHG+ BHPT (der mit dem hellgrünen Kunststoff-Zwischenring), sowie moderne Fuji SIC oder Fuji Alconite oder Fuji Aluoxid oder Fuji Fazlite oder Fuji Torzite sind vollkommen verschiedene Ringe, vor allem immer die Ringeinlagen, also der innere harte Ring aus Keramik, der schneidhart ggü. den durchlaufenden Schnüren ist.
Fuji vergibt seit langem eine etwa 4 Buchstaben lange Kodierung der Ringe, die man trennscharf verwenden kann und sollte.
Bei den älteren ist das etwas schwieriger, 40 Jahre merkt man sich sowas nicht unbedingt, die Ring-Historie reicht bis in die 1800er zurück und bei mir intensiv damit beschäftigt bis 1980.





a) Fuji-Porzellit, schwarze Plastikrahmen, leider brechend wie mittendrin bei der Lücke zu sehen, und weiße Porzellankeramik, die gerne zerbröselt oder angeschlagen wird.
Am kleinen Spitzenring vorne natürlich am ehesten.








b) BNHG 2Bein Wickelring                        und ein BPHT Spitzenring für alle Ruten. Oben sind Teleringe mit Hülse oder Tube genannt gezeigt.
Ich liebe den BPHT Tiptop noch immer, Anfang der 80er Jahre war das.
Es war die Erlösung an der wichtigen Spitze von dem Schrott vorher, ob die verchromten Stahlringe, die Federdrahtringe an Vollglasruten, der Fuji Porzellit u.a.m.
Endlich war eine feine Mono nicht mehr so gefährdet wie zuvor, auch große Fische waren an feinen Schnüren zusammen mit geeigneter Rollenbremse endlich gut bewältigbar. 






c) Verchromte Stahlringe mit Verlötung, hier als Tuben-Version für Telerute.


Das ist noch lange nicht alles.
Ich denke langsam, dass man mal eine Enzyklopädie der Ringtypen und deren Historie braucht, um sich überhaupt fachgerecht darüber unterhalten zu können.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. März 2022)

Danke für die Einstellung und Erklärung der Bilder, Vitamine für meine Augen! Es tut gut, die Ringe nach Jahrzehnten wiederzusehen, da kommen Erinnerungen wieder.....  

Ich hätte damals so gern eine Telerute mit diesen Ringen gehabt, aber mein Vater (Nichtangler) hat sich aber lieber vom Verkäufer voll labern lassen, als mir meine Wünsche zum Geburtstag (den ich übrigens heute habe) und zu Weihnachten zu berücksichtigen. So bekam ich "nur" eine "Tele-Exquisit" von DAM mit Stahlringen, die ich noch heute habe/fische und eine "Tourist"  von Shakespeare mit weißen Porzellanringen mit Metallhülsen. 

Das ist heute auf den Tag genau 40 Jahre und ein paar Monate her, aber ich erinnere mich noch sehr gern an damalige Zeiten, Träume und Wünsche....


----------



## eiszeit (18. März 2022)

DAM Tele Exquisite, sehr gute und nicht billige Serie. Sie hatte auch die Polygonringe der DAM Airway.




Im Gegensatz zur Airway-Serie die zum Teil mit Ringeinlagen noch versehen wurde (oben), wurde dies bei der Exquisite nicht mehr.
Leider wurde bei der Exquisite der damals neuartige Neopren-Griff verwendet, der einfach zum Teil spröde wurde, bei dem dickwandigen Kork
bei der Aitway gab es da nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## Bilch (18. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> heute auf den Tag genau 40 Jahre


Dann dir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2022)

Genau 
Und zum Geburtstag und Anlässen wie Weihnachtsgeschenken oder gar wichtigen Abschlüssen gibt es nichts besseres als Angelruten, 
alternativ auch Angelrollen, wobei man an notwendigen und spannenden Rutenvarianten einfach viel mehr braucht.
Ruten haben ihr spezielles Biegegefühl und Biegetanz.
Rollen hat man zum Angeln möglichst die gleichen oder anschließenden, die einem am besten gefallenden und am besten langfristig störungsfreien.


----------



## Skott (18. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Ti-it (18. März 2022)

Auch von mir alles Gute Der mit dem Fisch tanzt


Ti-it schrieb:


> Da ich ja kein reiner Sammler im klassischen Sinne bin, werde ich die Rute sicherlich fischen. Ich werde euch berichten.


Heute war es dann soweit. Klassisches Spürangeln mit 2 SG Schrot am Seitenarm.
Die Rute machte sich hervorragend.











Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Bilch (18. März 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
> 
> Heute war es dann soweit. Klassisches Spürangeln mit 2 SG Schrot am Seitenarm.
> Die Rute machte sich hervorragend.
> ...


Tolle Kombo, ist die Rolle eine Quick 220? 

Und dickes Petri zum schönen Döbel


----------



## Ti-it (18. März 2022)

Petri Dank Bilch
Absolut richtig erkannt. Eine Quick 220.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. März 2022)

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri zum Döbel! Sag mal, was ist das für ein Pflanzenkübel im Hintergrund auf Bild 1 #520? 
Den hat doch nicht das letzte Hochwasser dort angeschwemmt?! 

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure netten Glückwünsche, habe mich sehr gefreut!


----------



## Dübel (18. März 2022)

Sehr schön, Ti-it!


----------



## Ti-it (19. März 2022)

Petri Dank euch!!


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sag mal, was ist das für ein Pflanzenkübel im Hintergrund auf Bild 1 #520?


Der Angelplatz ist ein verwilderter kleiner Garten meiner Großtante. Mein Großcousin kommt so 2mal im Jahr zum ausmähen. Ansonsten herrscht hier Igel, Buntspecht, Ringelnatter und co.
Für mich sehr praktisch. Äusserst idyllisch und eine Angelstelle, die nie belegt ist.

Auf dem Foto sieht man es besser






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero (19. März 2022)

Das ist doch ein Traum!
Vielleicht kannst du dich anbieten, das Ausmähen zu übernehmen.

Hier in der Stadt gibt es auch solche alten, teilweise nicht genutzten Gartengrundstücke mit dem Bach als Grenze. Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. März 2022)

Gestern bekam ich diese schöne DAM Rute mit einer Kosmos 2. Von der Bauart und Alter müsste sie wie eine Gloria sein, Zustand ist nach dem reinigen eine 1 











Dafür das sie auf dem Sperrmüll gelandet und damit im Müllkraftwerk entsorgt worden wäre freue ich mich um so mehr. Eine vollstängige gespließte Rute und 2 Handteile von Gespließten waren auc noch dabei. Die Kosmos werde ich in den nächsten Wochen mal komplett zerlegen und reinigen, die ist an sich wie die Rute in guten Zustand
Mit dieser neuen/alten Rute werd ich im Sommer mal einen Versuch auf die Barsche starten, vom Gewicht finde ich sie für ne Vollglasrute noch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. März 2022)

Kannst du uns die gespließten Rute(nteile) auch zeigen? Die DAM-Rute wäre auch was für Forellen! Hat die einen Namen?  An so einem Sperrmüllhaufen mit solchem Vintage-Tackle (grade von DAM) möchte ich auch mal gerne vorbeikommen...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. März 2022)

Die DAM hat keinen Namen nur ne Artikelnummer (siehe Foto).
Zu der gespließten kann ich nix sagen die ist nicht gemarkt.
Schau doch mal beim Recyclinghof bzw frag da mal nach ob die dir nicht solche Sachen zur Seite legen da hab ich auch schon sehr schöne Sachen retten können, z.B. Mitchell 410, Quick 330, Quick 81 und noch einige schöne Sachen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre wenn du im Verein einfach mal rumfragst da steht bei vielen was in der Ecke rum was sie dann sicher in gute Hände abgeben. Nette ältere Herren würden sich da sicherlich drüber freuen wenn die Sachen in gute Hände kommen bzw neu aufgebaut und genutzt werden......mit der Zeit spricht sich das dann auch rum.


----------



## eiszeit (28. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die DAM hat keinen Namen nur ne Artikelnummer (siehe Foto).


Nach der Artikelnummer ist die Rute eine Holliday II. In Verbindung mit der Kosmos 2 gab es diese als Feriensortiment Kosmos 5.
Ich vermute die Combo enstammt diesem Feriensortiment. Bj. Anfang der 70er


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Nach der Artikelnummer ist die Rute eine Holliday II. In Verbindung mit der Kosmos 2 gab es diese als Feriensortiment Kosmos 5.
> Ich vermute die Combo enstammt diesem Feriensortiment. Bj. Anfang der 70er


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe müsste die Kombi also zusammengehören und wäre so stimmig, das ist sehr interessant dann sollte sie so erhalten bleiben.


----------



## eiszeit (28. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe müsste die Kombi also zusammengehören und wäre so stimmig, das ist sehr interessant dann sollte sie so erhalten bleiben.


Yep, Josef die passen zusammen. Zu der 1,80er Rute gehört die Kosmos 2 mit Bügelinnenschaltung. Bei den kürzeren Ruten nahm man da auch die Kosmos 1 mit Bügelaußenanschlag.

Hier ein Bild von späteren Feriensortimenten, da wurde die Gloria bzw. die Princess als Glasrute genommen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. März 2022)

Toll! Na, das ist doch ein prima Gesprächsthema: Urlaubs- und Komplettsets!
Viele von uns (auch ich) haben mit so einem Set mit dem Angeln angefangen. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Fertigsets von DAM und Balzer erinnern, entweder war eine Tele-Rute oder eine 2-teilige drin, konzipiert fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Forelle, Makrele usw. und fürs Posen- und Grundangeln. 
War ja alles dabei: Schnur, ein paar Spinner/Blinker, Vorfachhaken, Posen, Bleie (auch Schrot), Hakenlöser und bei teureren Sets lag auch ein Kescher mit dabei. 

Mein erstes Set bekam ich im Jugoslawien-Urlaub 1977, das war aber auch "Made in Yugoslawia". Eine blaue, 2-teilige Vollglasrute mit schwarzem Holzgriff mit einer sehr einfachen Rolle (Plastikkurbel und - spule) ohne Schnurlaufröllchen  mit etwas Schnur, Grundbleien, Wirbeln, Vorfachhaken und einem kleinen Blinker. 

Mit der Grundmontage fing ich von einer Hafenmole mit etwas Muschel-und Schneckenfleisch am Haken als 9-jähriger meine ersten Pfannentauglichen Fische! Dieselbe Rute setzte ich ca. ein Jahr später, diesmal mit einer SLS 1 von DAM, in den Herbstferien auf Wangerooge ein, wohin meine Eltern mit mir hinführen. 
Von einer Buhne fing ich meinen 1., aber kleinen Nordseefisch auf Wurm. 
Später wurde diese Kombo meine 1. Spinnausrüstung, mit der ich recht erfolgreich auf Forellen geangelt habe. 
Die SLS habe ich immer noch, leider hat sich die Rute irgendwann in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst und war nicht mehr fisch- und reparierbar. 
Aber ich verbinde mit dem ersten Komplettset noch immer schöne Erinnerungen an die erste "richtige" Ausrüstung und die ersten Erfolge!


----------



## Luis2811 (28. März 2022)

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende auch noch 3 "neue" Oldtimerrollen. Es sind die Dam Quick Finessa von 1958, die Dam Prince 1013 von 1976-81 und die Dam Quick 228 von 1963-68.

Hierbei ist die Finessa noch relativ neu/ wenig gefischt, sie ist auch noch mit einer Nummer (146818) gemarkt. Sie wurde auch schon zerlegt und neu gefettet und wird dann demnächst bestimmt mal mit ans Wasser genommen.






Dam Quick Finessa

Die beiden anderen Rollen sind schon etwas mehr in Benutzung gewesen und leiden leider etwas unter leichtem Lackverlust, sie funktionieren aber auch noch weitestgehend. Nur die Prince hat nur ein Problemchen mit dem Bügelumschlagsmechanismus da leider eine Feder defekt ist. Vielleicht kann man das ja noch irgendwie beheben?



Dam Prince



Dam Quick 228

Ich bin auch immer wieder Überrascht das bei diesen alten Rollen die Bremsen auch nach den Jahren immernoch problemlos funktioniert. Das ist bei einigen Rollen von heute ja nicht immer der Fall.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811   tolle Rollen 

Hat die Finessa eine Druckknopfspule oder wird sie mit dem Anschrauben des Bremsknopfs befestigt?
Würdest Du noch ein Foto von der Kurbel machen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2022)

Tolle Rollen, Luis2811 , Glückwunsch dazu. Die Feder scheint etwas verbogen zu sein und sitzt falsch, der Haken muss zwischen Rotorwand und dem beweglichen Teil, der dann von der Wand weggedrueckt wird.


----------



## Luis2811 (28. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Luis2811   tolle Rollen
> 
> Hat die Finessa eine Druckknopfspule oder wird sie mit dem Anschrauben des Bremsknopfs befestigt?
> Würdest Du noch ein Foto von der Kurbel machen?



Es ist noch die erste Kurbelversion dieser Serie und die Spule wird über das anschrauben befestigt.



Hier noch daneben das neuere Model 1962-64 mit Druckknopfspule und der anderer Kurbelversion.



Gruß Luis


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Es ist noch die erste Kurbelversion dieser Serie und die Spüle wird über das anschrauben befestigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 402572
> Anhang anzeigen 402573
> 
> ...


Bin kein Experte, glaube aber Du hast eine originale 280 erwischt


----------



## Luis2811 (28. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bin kein Experte, glaube aber Du hast eine originale 280 erwischt


 
Soweit ich weis müssten die mit den glänzenden Seitenplaten die 280er Finessa sein und die mit dem Schrumpflack die 285er.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2022)

Spricht alles für eine 280.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2022)

Glückwunsch Luis2811 zu den schönen Quick 
Die 228 finde ich jetzt auch erwähnenswert, einfache schöne Rolle.

Heute früh hatte ich noch schnell die Feriensets im Katalog von DAM aus dem Jahre 78 durchgesehen und bemerkt das hier Rollen abgebildet sind was so gar nicht zu DAM passen. Vom Foto her scheint es eine Japan Rolle zu sein, Herzförmig und dunkelgrau. Erinnert mich etwas an eine Herculy.
Foto dazu müsste ich noch machen.

eiszeit
Danke fürs einstellen der Sets, es ist immer interessant zu sehen was es nicht alles so von DAM gibt.
Die Gloria dürfte ja eigentlich nur eine etwas andere Makierung bekommen haben ansonsten werden die Ruten wohl identisch sein.


----------



## eiszeit (29. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Es ist noch die erste Kurbelversion dieser Serie und die Spule wird über das anschrauben befestigt.
> Anhang anzeigen 402572
> Anhang anzeigen 402573
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne 280er, Glüclkwunsch. 
Was steht denn auf dem Fuß unten, Made in Germany oder Made in West-Germany.


----------



## eiszeit (29. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Danke fürs einstellen der Sets, es ist immer interessant zu sehen was es nicht alles so von DAM gibt.
> Die Gloria dürfte ja eigentlich nur eine etwas andere Makierung bekommen haben ansonsten werden die Ruten wohl identisch sein.


Ja, die Gloria hat die andere Markierung oberhalb des Griffes. Ich hab leider die Holiday nicht. Beide sind in platingrau angegeben.
Josef, sieht man da einen Farbunterschied (Blank) zwischen der Holiday und der Gloria.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. März 2022)

Rein optisch würde ich sagen "nein" kann sie aber mal nebeneinander halten und nochmals prüfen.


----------



## Luis2811 (29. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne 280er, Glüclkwunsch.
> Was steht denn auf dem Fuß unten, Made in Germany oder Made in West-Germany.



Es steht Made in Germany darauf.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ....sieht man da einen Farbunterschied (Blank) zwischen der Holiday und der Gloria.








Die Farbe und Ringwicklungen sollten identisch sein.


----------



## eiszeit (31. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 402819
> 
> 
> Die Farbe und Ringwicklungen sollten identisch sein.


Danke. Josef.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 402819
> 
> 
> Die Farbe und Ringwicklungen sollten identisch sein.


Diese Blankfarbe ist richtig gut, das Hellgrau harmoniert auch mit knalligen Rots.
Eine sehr gute Farbe gegen das Licht, und das schon zu der frühen Zeit!  
(ich mag das)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. April 2022)

Hier mal meine erste Angelrute die ich in der Jugend vom Vater benutzen durfte. Zur damaligen Zeit hatte ich eine Grund und eine Posenrute. Die Grundrute war eine DAM Gloria in 2,10m mit einer Quick 80 (müsste es gewesen sein) wo mir später der Bügelanschlag gebrochen ist. Darum kam als ersatz eine Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 dran. Mit beiden Rollen bin ich super ausgekommen auch wenn es in den 90er bereits schon bessere Rollen gab.









Leider gibt es die defekte Quick nicht mehr sondern nur noch die Kombo aus Gloria und 2009. Im Grunde müsste man die Rute nur mal reinigen und ein paar Meter schnur abspulen und es könnte damit sofort los gehen.

Die zweite Rute war eine Olympic Telerute in 2,40-2,70m mit einer DAM Clipper 012, von dieser Rute hab ich leider keien Fotos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. April 2022)

Wo ich dein Bild so sehe , ich hatte auch mal so eine graue DAM ca. 2,10m mit dem Polygon-Drahtringen, rotem Schild und weißen Ringen über dem Griff. 
Weiß aber nichts mehr genau darüber.


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich besitze eine Sportex Feederrute, bei der das Spitzenteil gebrochen ist. Lesen kann ich noch FF 3002, 10 Ft. Kennt einer die Rute und kann mir näheres sagen?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Floma (2. April 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich besitze eine Sportex Feederrute, bei der das Spitzenteil gebrochen ist. Lesen kann ich noch FF 3002, 10 Ft. Kennt einer die Rute und kann mir näheres sagen?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Wenn ich Sportex durchschaut habe und ich das auch noch richtig im Kopf habe, bedeutet die vierstellige Nummer:
1.) dass die Rute 300mm lang ist (geschenkt). 
2.) Die Zahl an der letzten Stelle steht dann noch für die Kategorie des Wurgewichts. 0 ist ultralight. 2 ist schon etwas schwerer.

Mehr kann ich nicht beitragen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich besitze eine Sportex Feederrute, bei der das Spitzenteil gebrochen ist. Lesen kann ich noch FF 3002, 10 Ft. Kennt einer die Rute und kann mir näheres sagen?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Hat die einen dunklen Blank und schwarze Wicklung und goldene Aufschrift?


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. April 2022)

Ja, hat sie genau so. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob die Rute eine festeingespleiste Spitze hatte. Ich habe ihr eine Hülse verpasst, jetzt kann ich Wechselspitzen verwenden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. April 2022)

Dann ist das keine FF, sondern eine TF. Die gab es mit einem Spitzenring ohne Einschub für eine Feederspitze.
SPORTEX FEEDER TF 3002


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. April 2022)

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt weis ich doch schon mal mehr.


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ja, hat sie genau so. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob die Rute eine festeingespleiste Spitze hatte. Ich habe ihr eine Hülse verpasst, jetzt kann ich Wechselspitzen verwenden.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Wenn es die TF (TF = Turbo Feeder) 3002 ist, dann hatte diese Rute zwei Wechselspitzen. Sie kam im "Feederboom" 1991 auf den Markt und hatte eben eine leichte und eine stärkere Federspitze (mittlere und größere Wurfdistanzen).
Es gab sie 1991 in zwei Längen, 3,00m und 3,30m und die Ruten waren sehr leicht 145g und 150g. Sie kosteten damals rd 300 DM.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2022)

Hier bei :





						about
					






					www.gebrauchtes-angelgeraet.de
				




stehen als Turbo Feeder zwei unterschiedliche,


*Sportex Feeder TF3002 300cm, dunkler Blank, schwarze Wicklung, goldende Aufschrift ohne Futteral,Spitzenring ohne Einschub für eine Feederspitze, sehr guter Zustand

*Sportex Feeder TF3302 330cm, dunkler Blank, schwarze Wicklung, goldende Aufschrift schwer lesbar mit Futteral, mit Weselspitzen, sehr guter Zustand


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier bei :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, da ist ja die TF 3302 mit ihren beiden Spitzen bildlich dargestellt. So wurde die TF 3002 auch 1991 angeboten, d. h. mit zwei Zitterspitzen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. April 2022)

Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, wird mir einiges klar. Die Spitzen waren Überschubspitzen (Spitzen über das Spitzenteil geschoben und keine Einsteckspitzen)?
Habe die Rute mal vermesen. Handteil 144cm lang, Spitzenteil ist noch 118cm lang und hat bei einer Länge von 115cm einen Aussendurchmesser von 4mm.
Da ich das Spitzenteil wegen des Bruches noch ca. 7cm kürzen mußte war der Durchmesser an der Bruchstelle noch unter 4mm. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, das es da noch eine Einsteckspitze geben soll.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, wird mir einiges klar. Die Spitzen waren Überschubspitzen (Spitzen über das Spitzenteil geschoben und keine Einsteckspitzen)?
> Habe die Rute mal vermesen. Handteil 144cm lang, Spitzenteil ist noch 118cm lang und hat bei einer Länge von 115cm einen Aussendurchmesser von 4mm.
> Da ich das Spitzenteil wegen des Bruches noch ca. 7cm kürzen mußte war der Durchmesser an der Bruchstelle noch unter 4mm. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, das es da noch eine Einsteckspitze geben soll.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. April 2022)

Vor 2 Wochen konnten wir neben der DAM auch noch diese gespließte hier retten:

















Länge der Rute ist ca 3,00m - 3,10m und ohne weitere Beschriftung außer auf der ersten Hülse wo eine 12 eingestanzt ist.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz so sicher inwieweit diese Rute nicht schon mal neu gewickelt wurde bwz fehlt evtl noch ein Ring.....da bin ich jedoch total überfragt. Die Hülse könnte ebenfalls nicht original sein zumindest sind die anderen Hülsen anders.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Ahnung was das für eine Rute sein könnte.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. April 2022)

Ich habe auf dem Dachboden einen alten Gerätekasten von mir entdeckt... 
Er ist etwa 40 Jahre alt und war damals mein zweiter, als der 1. zu klein wurde. Die Marke kenne ich zwar nicht mehr, weiß aber noch, daß ich eine halbe Weltreise unternehmen mußte, um ihn zu erwerben. 

Er leistete mir jahrelang in meiner Jugendzeit gute Dienste, reaktivieren werde ich ihn wohl nicht mehr, da ich minimalistischer geworden bin und zum Angeln sowenig Volumen wie möglich transportieren will. In den 80er Jahren hatte ich auch eine Sitzkiepe mit 2 Klappfächern und dem großen Stauraum (mit Futterwanne) darunter. 

Als die Kiepe mal vom Mofa fiel und ein Fuß abbrach (gottseidank nicht einer von mir), musste dieser Kasten her...


----------



## Jason (17. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Dachboden einen alten Gerätekasten von mir entdeckt...
> Er ist etwa 40 Jahre alt und war damals mein zweiter, als der 1. zu klein wurde. Die Marke kenne ich zwar nicht mehr, weiß aber noch, daß ich eine halbe Weltreise unternehmen mußte, um ihn zu erwerben.
> 
> Er leistete mir jahrelang in meiner Jugendzeit gute Dienste, reaktivieren werde ich ihn wohl nicht mehr, da ich minimalistischer geworden bin und zum Angeln sowenig Volumen wie möglich transportieren will. In den 80er Jahren hatte ich auch eine Sitzkiepe mit 2 Klappfächern und dem großen Stauraum (mit Futterwanne) darunter.
> ...


In dem Kasten liegt eine alte Stachelschweinpose. Sehr interessant. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> In dem Kasten liegt eine alte Stachelschweinpose. Sehr interessant.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo,

die hatte ich früher sehr gerne. Deshalb habe ich da neulich beim Gerlinger ein paar gekauft, da er die im Angebot hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jason (17. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die hatte ich früher sehr gerne. Deshalb habe ich da neulich beim Gerlinger ein paar gekauft, da er die im Angebot hatte.
> 
> ...


Gibt es eine Link dazu?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Link dazu?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo,

habe ich im Laden gekauft. Google mal unter Gerlinger, Stachelschweinposen. Da gibts Nachbauten und noch ein paar echte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Dachboden einen alten Gerätekasten von mir entdeckt...
> Er ist etwa 40 Jahre alt und war damals mein zweiter, als der 1. zu klein wurde. Die Marke kenne ich zwar nicht mehr, weiß aber noch, daß ich eine halbe Weltreise unternehmen mußte, um ihn zu erwerben.



Ha so eine Kiste hatte ich auch, auch mir hat sie gute Dienste in meiner Junganglerzeit geleistet bis dann irgendwann eine Sitzkiepe einzug hielt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. April 2022)

Ja, die Stachelschweinposen waren und sind echt super zum stippen! Weiter noch im Angelkasten zu sehen : Eine Aalschnur (war damals im MLK erlaubt), ein zweiteiligen Jungfisch-Wobbler (mit dem wollte ich im Hasselbach in Wolfsburg auf Sicht einem kapitalen Hecht nachstellen), was natürlich nicht geklappt hat. 

Dann liegt noch eine Klangstufe eines Xylophones bei, das gehörte mal zu einem Eigenbau-Bißanzeiger. In einem Fach ist das obere Ende eines Zockers zu sehen, der mal von DAM vertrieben wurde und den ich zum Eisangeln verwenden wollte. 
Das war auch wieder nur auf dem MLK erlaubt aber der Köder blieb bisher ungefischt....


----------



## robbin92 (22. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Dachboden einen alten Gerätekasten von mir entdeckt...
> Er ist etwa 40 Jahre alt und war damals mein zweiter, als der 1. zu klein wurde. Die Marke kenne ich zwar nicht mehr, weiß aber noch, daß ich eine halbe Weltreise unternehmen mußte, um ihn zu erwerben.
> 
> Er leistete mir jahrelang in meiner Jugendzeit gute Dienste, reaktivieren werde ich ihn wohl nicht mehr, da ich minimalistischer geworden bin und zum Angeln sowenig Volumen wie möglich transportieren will. In den 80er Jahren hatte ich auch eine Sitzkiepe mit 2 Klappfächern und dem großen Stauraum (mit Futterwanne) darunter.
> ...


Diesen Kasten hatte ich in meiner Jugendzeit auch.War damals .so um 1976 ein Billigteil.Soweit ich mich erinnere in Norma oder so gekauft.Keinesfalls im Angelladen.Der Tragegriff war schon bald defekt.
Gruß
robbin92


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

Nabend, liebe Oldtimer-Enthusiasten,
Ich war heute nach ich glaube 5 Wochen erstmals wieder im Angelladen wegen Maden und Nübsies.
Jedenfalls hat mir mein Gönner da wieder (womit habe ich das verdient?) Schon vor einiger Zeit eine Oldie-Combo hinterlegt, gratis umsonst und für lau.
Erneut ist mir also Tackle zugeflogen, und dabei wollte ich so gerne das Ruten/Rollendickicht lichten.
Hier ist der Befund:




Rolle ist klar, eine ausgesprochen gut erhaltene Balzer-Mitchi, und zwar noch mit dem alten Rücklaufsperrhebel und nicht dem Plastikdingens dem sie ihren schlechten Ruf als Kaffeemühle verdankt. Wirklich toller Zustand, und ein weiteres Exemplar herrliches Exemplar, mal sehen was mich im Inneren erwartet.

Aber nun zur Rute: Ich hab ne leibhaftige Airway geschenkt bekommen, komplett in Weltraumblau und den merkwürdigen Ringen (wie hiessen die noch gleich?). Und obwohl ich ja meine eigene Meinung zu Teleruten im allgemeinen und DAM im Besonderen habe, so kann ich ja nicht nein sagen, wenn eine legendäre Rute an meine Tür klopft. Es stimmt schon, was die Weisen sagen, an der DAM Airways kommt man nicht vorbei.

Aber hier ist das Problem: Die Rute ist in schönem Zustand, nur hat irgendein Freveler die ganze Griffpartie dick mit einem fiesen gelbliche Lack zugekleistert. Ihn von den Metallteilen zu entfernen ist kein Problem, das krieg ich hin.
Aber -viel wichtiger- wie krieg ich das Mistzeug vom Kork ab? Abschleifen hab ich Angst vor, ich will das tolle Logo nicht wegschleifen. Aber langfristig so lassen mag ichs auch nicht, der fette gelbe Lack ist ein Gräuel. 
Liebe Experten, was könnte ich un?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2022)

Mir fällt da außer dem Abschleifen nur das intensive SONNEN ein, dann das zerstört den Lack und macht ihn irgendwann bröselig. 
Dachfenster nach Süden oder so, alle paar Tage wenden.
Kork kann das ab, das Metall sowieso, die Beschriftung wird mit ausbleichen, aber besser so, als sie mit wegschmirgeln müssen.

Der eigentliche Rutenblank sollte nicht die viele Sonne abbekommen, kann man einwickeln, etwa mit Alufolie.
Die Ringe sind Tele-Tuben Polygonringe verchromt.


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2022)

Tolle Combo Minimax  Ist es eine 2,25 Airway?

Was einige nicht alles machen um das schöne Kork zu konservieren


----------



## Astacus74 (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber -viel wichtiger- wie krieg ich das Mistzeug vom Kork ab? Abschleifen hab ich Angst vor, ich will das tolle Logo nicht wegschleifen. Aber langfristig so lassen mag ichs auch nicht, der fette gelbe Lack ist ein Gräuel.
> Liebe Experten, was könnte ich un?



Das ist ein fettes Problem, beim schleifen geht das Logo garantiert verloren und beim abbeizen bin ich mir nicht sicher, sehr wahrscheinlich auch... ja so ein ver... sch... Lack kann schon alles vers...

Hast du schon probiert ob der Lack sich mit Verdünnng anlösen läßt?


Gruß Frank



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> das intensive SONNEN ein, dann das zerstört den Lack und macht ihn irgendwann bröselig.


 möglich wird aber wohl sehr lange Dauern


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Tolle Combo Minimax  Ist es eine 2,25 Airway?
> 
> Was einige nicht alles machen um das schöne Kork zu konservieren


Joah, so kanns kommen, jetzt hab ich den kleinen Findling am Hals.
 Dem (dick überlackierten) Etikett entnehme ich:
W-G 2-15g
Länge 2,10m
Aktion 4,0

eiszeit: 
Die Art.-Nr. lautet: 2250 210 Kannst Du daraus nen Produktions/Vertriesbszeitraum ableiten? Das würde mich sehr interessieren!

Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Joah, so kanns kommen, jetzt hab ich den kleinen Findling am Hals.
> Dem (dick überlackierten) Etikett entnehme ich:
> W-G 2-15g
> Länge 2,10m
> ...


1975 kostete die Rute 79,50 DM, 7 Teile, Gewicht ca. 170 g

Es steht: _Airway-Serie, Art. Nr. 2250. Die Ideal-Ruten für das leichte Spinnfischen mit extremer Spitzenaktion. Die Vollglasspitze erlaubt treffsichere Würfe und läßt selbst bei leichtesten Ködern von nur 2 g noch deren Gang spüren. Man nimmt auch den leichtesten Biß wahr und kann ihm mit sicherem Anhieb begegnen. Diese Serie eignet sich für das Fischen z.B. auf Barsch, Forelle, Saibling, Aland und _*Döbel *


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. April 2022)

Minimax da hast Du einen feinen Gönner, eine wirklich tolle Combo! 

Damals in der Werft haben wir mit Heißluftföhn und Ziehklinge vorsichtig den 1k-Bootslack
von hölzernen Handläufen & Co. geschabt, vielleicht funktioniert das auch bei deiner Rute?

Die oben schon genannte Option mit dem Anlösen via Verdünnung, in Kombination mit einer Ziehklinge, könnte ich mir ebenfalls als gut wirksam vorstellen.
Alter Lack lässt sich auch super mit einer Druckluftpistole entfernen, wobei ich fürchte dass er jedoch zu viel Grip auf dem Kork hat, auch wenn er schon alt ist.


----------



## heinzi (23. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Es steht: _Airway-Serie, Art. Nr. 2250. Die Ideal-Ruten für das leichte Spinnfischen mit extremer Spitzenaktion_


Ich habe die gleiche Rute seit ganz vielen Jahren im Keller liegen. Ich habe sie auch einige male benutzt. Die in der Werbung genannte extreme Spitzenaktion kann ich nun ganz und gar nicht bestätigen, aus meiner Sicht eher ein Wackelschwanz. Aber wahrscheinlich hat sich da im Laufe der Jahrzehnte das Bild etwas geändert. Ansonsten ist das eine tolle Rute mit sehr kurzer Teilung.


----------



## heinzi (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber -viel wichtiger- wie krieg ich das Mistzeug vom Kork ab? Abschleifen hab ich Angst vor, ich will das tolle Logo nicht wegschleifen. Aber langfristig so lassen mag ichs auch nicht, der fette gelbe Lack ist ein Gräuel.


Ich würde es auch an einer kleinen Stelle probeweise mit Abbeizpaste versuchen. Aber vermutlich ist der Lack nicht nur oberflächig vorhanden, sondern auch moderat in den Kork eingedrungen. Dann wirds schwierig bis unmöglich.


----------



## eiszeit (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Joah, so kanns kommen, jetzt hab ich den kleinen Findling am Hals.
> Dem (dick überlackierten) Etikett entnehme ich:
> W-G 2-15g
> Länge 2,10m
> ...


Ab 1971 kam die Serie und auch die Rute auf den Markt. Schön an der Rute ist, der Schiebering am Spitzenteil ist vorhanden. Manche Angler störten sich daran und entfernten ihn. Da dann das Spitzenteil länger ist als das vorletzte Teil war kürzten sie gleich auch das Spitzenteil. 
Die Rute kostete damals 61,50 DM, hat ein Transportlänge von 44cm und wog 170g. Die Airways hatten alle eine Vollglasspitze, deshalb unverwüstlich möchte ich fast sagen.

Die Rute hat die Durchbiegung im oberen Rutenteil/sehr starkes Rückgrat (Aktion 4,0), da wabbelt sich gar nichts. Sie ist schnell und die Spitze steht fast nach dem ersten Schwung. Passende Rolle Quick 221, 220, 220N.
Es gab -an kürzeren Ruten- noch mehr von den Airways (1,50m, 1,65m, 1,80m, 1,95m, 2,10m und 2,25m), hab mal die 2,25m mit der Aktion 3,0 (starkes Rückgrat nur um unterem Rutenteil, Durchbiegung im oberen und mittleren Rutenteil), da wabbelt sich auch nichts.


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Rute seit ganz vielen Jahren im Keller liegen. Ich habe sie auch einige male benutzt. Die in der Werbung genannte extreme Spitzenaktion kann ich nun ganz und gar nicht bestätigen, aus meiner Sicht eher ein Wackelschwanz. Aber wahrscheinlich hat sich da im Laufe der Jahrzehnte das Bild etwas geändert. Ansonsten ist das eine tolle Rute mit sehr kurzer Teilung.





eiszeit schrieb:


> Ab 1971 kam die Serie und auch die Rute auf den Markt. Schön an der Rute ist, der Schiebering am Spitzenteil ist vorhanden. Manche Angler störten sich daran und entfernten ihn. Da dann das Spitzenteil länger ist als das vorletzte Teil war kürzten sie gleich auch das Spitzenteil.
> Die Rute kostete damals 61,50 DM, hat ein Transportlänge von 44cm und wog 170g. Die Airways hatten alle eine Vollglasspitze, deshalb unverwüstlich möchte ich fast sagen.
> 
> Die Rute hat die Durchbiegung im oberen Rutenteil/sehr starkes Rückgrat (Aktion 4,0), da wabbelt sich gar nichts. Sie ist schnell und die Spitze steht fast nach dem ersten Schwung. Passende Rolle Quick 221, 220, 220N.
> Es gab -an kürzeren Ruten- noch mehr von den Airways (1,50m, 1,65m, 1,80m, 1,95m, 2,10m und 2,25m), hab mal die 2,25m mit der Aktion 3,0 (starkes Rückgrat nur um unterem Rutenteil, Durchbiegung im oberen und mittleren Rutenteil), da wabbelt sich auch nichts.



Ich habe die 1,8 m Variante und kann bestätigen, dass sie ein totaler Schwabelstock ist. Man muss zwischen Taper, Härte und Schnelligkeit untetscheiden. Sie hat zwar eine Spitzenaktion (4,0), ist aber trotzdem weich und nach heutigen Kriterien das Gegenteil von schnell.


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> 1975 kostete die Rute 79,50 DM, 7 Teile, Gewicht ca. 170 g
> 
> Es steht: _Airway-Serie, Art. Nr. 2250. Die Ideal-Ruten für das leichte Spinnfischen mit extremer Spitzenaktion. Die Vollglasspitze erlaubt treffsichere Würfe und läßt selbst bei leichtesten Ködern von nur 2 g noch deren Gang spüren. Man nimmt auch den leichtesten Biß wahr und kann ihm mit sicherem Anhieb begegnen. Diese Serie eignet sich für das Fischen z.B. auf Barsch, Forelle, Saibling, Aland und _*Döbel *





eiszeit schrieb:


> Ab 1971 kam die Serie und auch die Rute auf den Markt. Schön an der Rute ist, der Schiebering am Spitzenteil ist vorhanden. Manche Angler störten sich daran und entfernten ihn. Da dann das Spitzenteil länger ist als das vorletzte Teil war kürzten sie gleich auch das Spitzenteil.
> Die Rute kostete damals 61,50 DM, hat ein Transportlänge von 44cm und wog 170g. Die Airways hatten alle eine Vollglasspitze, deshalb unverwüstlich möchte ich fast sagen.
> 
> Die Rute hat die Durchbiegung im oberen Rutenteil/sehr starkes Rückgrat (Aktion 4,0), da wabbelt sich gar nichts. Sie ist schnell und die Spitze steht fast nach dem ersten Schwung. Passende Rolle Quick 221, 220, 220N.
> ...


Danke, Jungs, für die ausführlichen Infos, toppi!

Und vielen Dank für die vielen guten Lackentfernungsvorschläge- mal sehen, bevor ich was zerstöre erstmal Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

Also, liebe Altertums-Fans,
Ich wünschte, ich könnte Euch Schönes berichten, denn ich hab heute der Mitchell-Airway Combo ne Spule mit 18er verpasst und bin ans Wasser gefahren, um Euch einen Oldie-Döbel zu präsentieren. Ich habe leider versagt. Am ersten Flüsschen gabs überhaupt keine Bisse.
Dann bin ich extra für den Test quer zurück durch Brandenburg gepest, zu meinem Hausflüsschen, das ich viel besser verstehe, und da kamen dann auch die Bisse: und ich muss sagen, die weiche Glasspitze hat sie auch gut angezeigt.

Aber ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich konnte mit der Airway die Bisse nicht verwandeln. Ich kriege meine Johnnies mit kurzen Ruten (Darent Valley 8ft Specialist), ich kriege sie auch mit weichen/GlasRuten (Richard Walker Avon), aber mit so einer dermassen kurzen _und_ weichen Rute war ich hilflos überfordert. 
Ich sags wie es ist: 5 Bisse in 1,5 h, nicht schlecht, und sauber angezeigt, Mana ist also auf jeden Fall in der Combo vorhanden.
Aber es ist mir nicht_ ein einziges_ mal gelungen Kontakt herzustellen. Jedes Mal ging der Strike ins Leere. 5mal. Fünf Mal. In Folge. Ich hab dann feige auf meine geliebte MkV gewechselt, dann lief wieder und konnte dann immerhin noch jeweils drei Döbelchen und Güstern verhaften.

Tut mir leid- ich komm mit dem kleinen Teleklassiker nicht klar, jedenfalls nicht ohne weiteres. Zu weich, zu kurz für mich. Sehr frustrierend, aber ein interessantes Experiment. Außerdem war heut ein herrlicher Tag, und das alte Mädchen hat mal wieder das Wasser gesehen.

Ich kann Euch also leider kein Fischbild mit der schönen alten Combo bieten wie geplant. Als schwachen Trost leg ich eine Aufnahme bei, wie praktisch beim Transport so eine kleine kurzgeteilte Rute sein kann,

Herzlich & zerknirscht,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Diese Ruten sind nur noch gut für Schwarzangler , und wenn dich jemand damit angeln sieht, dann könnte er genau das annehmen ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax zu der kleinen Airway und viel Erfolg damit am Wasser. 
Ich besitze auch so eine kleine Airway jedoch sind bei meiner nicht alle Ringe original daher kommt sie nicht zum Einsatz. Gib also gut auf dein Schätzchen auf den Ersatzteile dafür zu bekommen ist nicht immer einfach.

Letztes We war ich mit der Tonkin + Quick 80 unterwegs.......ein Traum


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Also ich mag es ja kaum sagen, aber die sieht etwa aus wie meine allererste selbstgebaute so um 1975, unten eine Bambusrute, oben ein allerdings gelbes GFK-Spitzenteil, konisch mühsam zurecht geschnitzt aus einem Weidestromzaunpfahl.
Was hat sich DAM dabei gedacht, wenigstens Farblich sollte die Spitze doch passen, und nichtmal ein bischen Signalfarbe an der Spitze 

Wie schön das sein könnte, kann man leicht abschätzen , wenn man die Spitze oben mal abnimmt, sprich mit der Hand einfach mal abdeckt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich besitze auch so eine kleine Airway jedoch sind bei meiner nicht alle Ringe original daher kommt sie nicht zum Einsatz. Gib also gut auf dein Schätzchen auf den Ersatzteile dafür zu bekommen ist nicht immer einfach.


Ich habe wahrscheinlich noch irgendwo  eine Reihe Polygonringe Chrom aus Umbau von 2 bis 4 Tele Princess.
Natürlich Ehrensache, dass von den alten Ringen nichts mehr wegkommt und ausgemessem in die AB Kleinanzeigen Tauschbörse/Verkäufe geht.


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Ruten sind nur noch gut für Schwarzangler , und wenn dich jemand damit angeln sieht, dann könnte er genau das annehmen ...


Andal hatte ja immer den Plan, mit so einer "Schmugglerrute" und verdächtigem Verhalten die Aufmerksamkeit eines Kontrolleurs auf sich zu ziehen, um dann genüsslich seine Lizenz zu präsentieren.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> und viel Erfolg damit am Wasser.


Ne, also wirklich nicht. Die kommt ins Archiv. Grausig. Hail Carbon!


----------



## Ti-it (24. April 2022)

Hallo liebe Nostalgiker,

Erstmal Glückwunsch Minimax zu neuem alten Gerät. Schöner Erhaltungszustand und danke für deinen Bericht. Ich hatte anfangs auch meine Schwierigkeiten mit Glasruten im Anhieb setzen. Man gewöhnt sich aber daran. Wenn ich allerdings wieder längere Zeit mit Carbon fische und dann wieder zu Glasfaser greife, versemmel ich die ersten Bisse auch zu 90 Prozent. Keine Ahnung ob es Zufall ist oder einfach an einer materialbedingten anderen Bissanzeige liegt.
Eine Alternative wäre sicherlich Touch Ledgering.

Bei mir traf die Woche auch ein Neuzugang ein.
Da ich noch keine Erfahrung in Sachen Grundrollen habe, das Fischen damit aber unbedingt mal versuchen möchte, habe ich mir folgende österreichische Schönheit geholt.











Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. April 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> habe ich mir folgende österreichische Schönheit geholt.


Glückwunsch zu dem Schätzchen, eine Marina 80 von Dr. Fritz Steurer in Wien, Markenzeichen der Eisvogel (Kingfisher)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. April 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was hat sich DAM dabei gedacht, wenigstens Farblich sollte die Spitze doch passen, und nichtmal ein bischen Signalfarbe an der Spitze
> 
> Wie schön das sein könnte, kann man leicht abschätzen , wenn man die Spitze oben mal abnimmt, sprich mit der Hand einfach mal abdeckt ...



Die Rute wurde ja entsprechend aufgearbeitet und neu bestückt da ein originaler Aufbau nur mit mehr Aufwand möglich gewesen wäre. Die Spitze entsprechend anders zu gestalten als sie jetzt ist hätte ich nicht gemacht da das Bild dieser schönen Rute zerstört würde. 
Von dieser Rute habe ich noch eine kürzere die ebenfalls neu gemacht werden müssten, hier ist der Aufwand jedoch bei weiter umfangreicher da sowohl ein Hülsenpaar als auch das Tonkin begradigt werden muss.

Eines ist zumindest sicher, mit einer Tonkin ist man am Wasser alleine unterwegs und noch mehr als mit einer gespließter Rute eine eher Seltenheit am Wasser. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit jemanden mit einer gespließten am Wasser zu treffen ist hier weitaus höher.......

Es macht zumindest unheimlichen Spaß mit solch einer Rute mit passender "alter" Rolle entspannt am Wasser unterwegs zu sein. 

Der Entspannungseffekt ist mit solch alten Angelgerät verbunden mit der Natur um so höher und tut so der Seele und dem Geist unheimlich gut.

Getreu dem Motto:
_"Allein bei der Tatsache das die Welt immer verrücker wird sollte man sich an kleinen Dingen im Leben erfreuen"_


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2022)

Elbtrottel, Deine Rolle kann immer noch Fische fangen  




Minimax, das ist meine Airway, etwas neuer, angeblich aus CG, aber trotzdem ein tauber Schwabbelschwanz. Heute morgen war ich auf Forellenpirsch und habe u.a. eine schöne ca. 50er verloren, weil ich den Biss nicht gespürt habe und überhaupt nicht richtig anschlagen konnte. Wenn man mit Old-School-Gerät unterwegs ist, gehört sowas halt dazu


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2022)

Und Karpfen kann sie auch erfolgreich landen   
Die Pose ist übrigens von dawurzelsepp


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (27. April 2022)

Moin, da freu ich mich ehrlich. Für Dich und das die Rolle schnurrt!

Gruß


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Minimax, das ist meine Airway, etwas neuer, angeblich aus CG, aber trotzdem ein tauber Schwabbelschwanz. Heute morgen war ich auf Forellenpirsch und habe u.a. eine schöne ca. 50er verloren, weil ich den Biss nicht gespürt habe und überhaupt nicht richtig anschlagen konnte. Wenn man mit Old-School-Gerät unterwegs gehört sowas halt dazu


Ja. Tauber Schwabbelschwanz, schreibst Du. Bei so vielen kundigen und erfahrenen DAM Fans hätte ich mich das niemals getraut, aber ich fürchte das fasst meinen Eindruck sehr gut zusammen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und Karpfen kann sie auch erfolgreich landen
> Die Pose ist übrigens von dawurzelsepp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405062


Was für ein Fisch! Diese Farbe


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was für ein Fisch! Diese Farbe


Ja, wie Dunkle Bronze. Und schau mal der ganze Habitus, so fit, schlank und kraftvoll. Ein ausgesprochen schönes Tier.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Ich mag lieber Karpfen, die etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben

Aber farblich der Knaller


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. April 2022)

Schöner Karpfen, fettes Petri! Super noch dazu, daß er mit Vintage-Gerät gefangen wurde! 
Ist er aus einem Fluß mit starker Strömung? 
Meinen allerersten Karpfen habe ich als Jungangler auch mit einer alten DAM Vintage Rute gefangen, war eine 2-teilige Vollglasgerte mit gelben Garn angebundenen Stahlringen, die Rute war dunkelgrün-metallic von der Lackierung und hatte eine roten Rollenhalter aus Kunststoff mit einem weißen Feststellring. 
Leider habe ich das Teil nicht mehr, die Rute könnte aus den 60er oder 70er Jahren stammen und vielleicht "Princess" geheißen haben. 
Wär schön, wenn ihr diese Rute bestimmen könntet....


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schöner Karpfen, fettes Petri! Super noch dazu, daß er mit Vintage-Gerät gefangen wurde!
> Ist er aus einem Fluß mit starker Strömung?
> Meinen allerersten Karpfen habe ich als Jungangler auch mit einer alten DAM Vintage Rute gefangen, war eine 2-teilige Vollglasgerte mit gelben Garn angebundenen Stahlringen, die Rute war dunkelgrün-metallic von der Lackierung und hatte eine roten Rollenhalter aus Kunststoff mit einem weißen Feststellring.
> Leider habe ich das Teil nicht mehr, die Rute könnte aus den 60er oder 70er Jahren stammen und vielleicht "Princess" geheißen haben.
> Wär schön, wenn ihr diese Rute bestimmen könntet....


Kein Fluss, habe an einem kleinen Weiher geangelt.

Deine Rute könnte eine aus der grünen Serie gewesen sein, diese waren/sind metallic-grün und mit rotem Rollenhalter, hatten aber rot-goldene Ringvicklungen. Die Princess-Serie waren braune Teleruten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. April 2022)

Dann habe ich mich mit dem Namen wohl geirrt... Kann es sein, daß diese Rute einen Flußnamen hatte? Ich hoffe, ich finde die irgendwo mal wieder! Ja, du hast recht, die Ringwicklungen waren tatsächlich rot-golden! !

Vielleicht kann 'Eiszeit' noch etwas genaueres über die Rute erzählen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. April 2022)

Falls Sie zur Grünen Serie gehört hat, hier mal etwas älteres:


eiszeit schrieb:


> damalige Grüne Serie:
> 
> Iller S, 1,80m, 30g
> Leine, 1,95m, 50g
> ...


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Mai 2022)

Ich war Mal wieder auf eBay Kleinanzeigen unterwegs 

Da stand eine alte Rute drin und ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. Sowas hatte ich schon länger gesucht für die Angelei am Vereinsteich. An  einer Wicklung war der Lack etwas gerissen, die Spitze weiß ich nicht ob die noch original ist, aber wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Soll ja noch mit geangelt werden und nicht gesammelt. Bisschen aufgehübscht und sauber gemacht, macht die noch eine richtig gute Figur. Eine Shimano Z-1 aus dem Bestand passt ganz gut dazu. Dann gibt es demnächst noch Bilder vom ersten Einsatz.

Vielleicht haben eiszeit oder hecht100 oder natürlich auch jeder andere noch Zeit und Lust ein bisschen von ihrem Wissen zu diesem alten Angelgerät preiszugeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2022)

Argh , verbieg die Spitze nicht so verspannt, das macht ziemlich schnell krumm!

Ansonsten richtig schöne Combo, vor allem weil DAM Rute mit CF und 3m, und dann mit richtigem Korkgriff+SchiebeRH ! 

Rolle passt insofern auch etwas, da war Shimano noch ein kleines Licht und am Baggern bei DAM, ganz andere Zeiten damals.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2022)

Mooskugel 
Glückwunsch zu der schönen Rute. Aber da ist eiszeit der echt bessere Ansprechpartner, vor allen, wenn es um DAM-Ruten geht.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Mai 2022)

anders als Nordi finde ich nicht das, das Combo Rute und Rolle passt, erstens, die Rolle würde viel besser in meiner Vitrine passen , zweitens, die Rolle ist schätzungsweise aus Anfang 80er Jahre, ich selber würde damit heute nicht mehr fischen, die Rute(gefällt mir) habe ich keine Ahnung, schätze sie aber 90er Jahre und somit heute noch sehr gut zu fischen(Carbon), dafür gibt es bestimmt besser Rollen aus der zeit auch von DAM (CD?), die Rute ist der Rolle weit überlegen.


----------



## ragbar (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Argh , verbieg die Spitze nicht so


#me Argh too


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Argh , verbieg die Spitze nicht so verspannt, das macht ziemlich schnell krumm!
> 
> Ansonsten richtig schöne Combo, vor allem weil DAM Rute mit CF und 3m, und dann mit richtigem Korkgriff+SchiebeRH !
> 
> Rolle passt insofern auch etwas, da war Shimano noch ein kleines Licht und am Baggern bei DAM, ganz andere Zeiten damals.





ragbar schrieb:


> #me Argh too




Hab ich nicht so drauf geachtet, werde zeitnah eine andere Lösung finden. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Mai 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht so drauf geachtet, werde zeitnah eine andere Lösung finden. Danke für den Hinweis.



Glückwunsch zu dieser alten DAM Rute  da hätte ich sicher auch nicht nein gesagt.
Was die Rolle betrifft so fische ich an meiner Quickfire Feeder 3,30m, auch aus den 90ern, eine Turbo 25 aus den 70ern. Ich denke das es nicht so das alter der Rolle ausmacht ob du sie verwendest sondern eher die Größe der Rolle und wie du damit zurecht kommst. Bei solchen Ruten sag ich mal kannst du sogut wie alles fischen von Mitchell 300/410 bis zu einer neueren kleinen Feeder-/ Spinrolle.


----------



## Slappy (19. Mai 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406913



Schickes Stück. 
Eine Frage an die Profis. Wie macht ihr die Teile zusammen beim Transport. 
Dreht ihr das Spitzenteil um oder gibt es eine elegantere Lösung?


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Mai 2022)

Die Rolle ist auf jeden Fall nicht auf immer und ewig mit der Rute verbunden, die war halt gerade greifbar und passte größentechnisch ganz gut. Das war in erster Linie ein Test ob man noch eine Rolle vernünftig zum halten bekommt. An der Stelle ist der Korkgriff etwas beschädigt und war mit Kreppklebeband aufgefüttert. Das sah gar nicht schön aus. 
Mal sehen was die nächsten Flohmärkte in Sachen Angelrollen so zu bieten haben.


----------



## eiszeit (19. Mai 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich war Mal wieder auf eBay Kleinanzeigen unterwegs
> 
> Da stand eine alte Rute drin und ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. Sowas hatte ich schon länger gesucht für die Angelei am Vereinsteich. An  einer Wicklung war der Lack etwas gerissen, die Spitze weiß ich nicht ob die noch original ist, aber wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Soll ja noch mit geangelt werden und nicht gesammelt. Bisschen aufgehübscht und sauber gemacht, macht die noch eine richtig gute Figur. Eine Shimano Z-1 aus dem Bestand passt ganz gut dazu. Dann gibt es demnächst noch Bilder vom ersten Einsatz.
> 
> ...




Das mit der Rute ist nicht ganz einfach. Unter der Artikelnummer 2483 302 lief 1987 in Deutschland die Magic Carbon Winklepicker CG in drei Modellen (2,40m, 2,70m und 3,00m).
Deine Rute ist definitiv nicht die Magic Carbon. Werde mal versuchen zusätzliches über die Rute rauszufinden. Die drei goldenen Winkelzeichen
sind schon mal gut.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Mai 2022)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was da wieder bei rauskommt. Schon mal allerbesten Dank im voraus für deine Recherchen.


----------



## ragbar (19. Mai 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr die Teile zusammen beim Transport.


Kommt drauf an.

Für länger: Ins RuFu einzeln,oder ins Einzel- Abteil bei mehrteiligen RuFus.
Immer trocken ,nie nass.

 Gerade 1K (aber auch alle anderen,dauert nur länger bis zur "Milchstraße") Rutenlacke sind allergisch gegen Feuchtigkeit,speziell im Futteral: Saunaeffekt.

Straight from Home oder car in fußläufiger Nähe zum Einsatzort:
Zwei Gummis oben und unten,auch da aber nicht so verdrallt,wie auf dem Foto.
Oben direkt am Spitzenring eins,unten am Griff ein "Gummi".
Gerade,den Blank halt maximal entgegen Zugrichtung im  (Angel-)Gebrauch fixieren.
My two cents.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das mit der Rute ist nicht ganz einfach. Unter der Artikelnummer 2483 302 lief 1987 in Deutschland die Magic Carbon Winklepicker CG in drei Modellen (2,40m, 2,70m und 3,00m).
> Deine Rute ist definitiv nicht die Magic Carbon. Werde mal versuchen zusätzliches über die Rute rauszufinden. Die drei goldenen Winkelzeichen
> sind schon mal gut.


Ich sach mal: Holland Version oder so


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Schickes Stück.
> Eine Frage an die Profis. Wie macht ihr die Teile zusammen beim Transport.
> Dreht ihr das Spitzenteil um oder gibt es eine elegantere Lösung?


Du kannst umdrehen, oder nicht.
In der Richtung wie gezeigt geht auch, dann läuft die Schnur einmal vom obersten Ring des HT am HT herunter bis zum untersten Ring des ST und geht da wieder hoch..
Bischen mehr ausgezogene Schnur, aber angenehmer vom zusammen halten/binden und dem passenden Spitzenschutz her. 
Das dünnste Spitzentop unten am dicksten Griffende (samt evtl. Alukappe) versuche ich immer zu vermeiden, dabei ist die Übermacht des Griffendes zu hoch.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sach mal: Holland Version oder so



Wenn es so was gibt, kann das sein. Von da, wo ich die gekauft habe sind es ca. 15 - 20 km zur Grenze.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Mai 2022)

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich auf einem Handwerkermarkt bei uns einen Zinnfigurensammler und - bemaler kennengelernt. Ich fragte ihn, ob er auch anglerische Motive hat. 
Ja, sagte er, aber bei sich zuhause. Heute war ich bei ihm eingeladen und er zeigte mir echt schöne Figuren, Dioramen (Ursprungsbild von Carl Spitzweg) und Bilder, die ich für euch fotografiert habe.... 

Zwei Motive sind noch nicht bemalt, er bot mir netterweise an, mir Pinsel und Ölfarben auszuleihen und diese selbst zu bemalen. Da ich aber Anfänger bin, und die Motive eher was für Fortgeschrittene waren, mußte ich leider ablehnen...


----------



## Mescalero (19. Mai 2022)

Sogar Radha mit ihrem Geliebten Krishna ist dargestellt und alle fischen mit ohne Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wenn es so was gibt, kann das sein. Von da, wo ich die gekauft habe sind es ca. 15 - 20 km zur Grenze.


Oft sind solche sogar besser, jedenfalls etwas anders und nach lokaler Mode ausgelegt, als denn für BRD. BRD-Markt heißt eher: einfachst und teuer!
Ich habe mit mir bekannter Quelle vom Gerlinger DAM Ruten gekauft, die waren aus Frankreich, mit orginal Beipack klar ersichtlich., und hießen auch mit Manie und Vairon Manie so.  Mutmaßlich vom Typ her und im Vergleich zu typbekannter DE-Rutenbauerware um einiges besser als gleich benamte DE Serie, für France eben recht teurer Garbolino Blank intus.
Genauso etliche Berkley Series One erste beste teure Ausführung, noch mit den SS304 Stahlringen und top Kork drauf, merklich weitere HT-Durchmesser , besser als was hier war und selbst ggü. Fenwick Ironfeather. France Version mit Beilageblatt und lebenslanger Garantie.
Und so um 2007 gab es mal in der Sonderliste Gerlinger eine Shimano Beastmaster Roofblei, das ist eben holländisch. Die habe ich leider nicht, wollte ich als Vorläufer der Shimano Aspius immer gerne haben. Für mich interessant, dass da schon lange und so breit dran experimentiert wurde.
Und nach der Ultimate Pleite von Bertus ist der ganze Restkram beim Gerlinger gelandet, vorzügliche Ruten dabei.
Alles keine reguläre DE-Ware, alles mehrfach rabattiert bis hinab 50€ erhältliich gewesen.
Da sind schon lange einige paneuropäisch unterwegs.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oft sind solche sogar besser, jedenfalls etwas anders und nach lokaler Mode ausgelegt,


Richtig - da gab es feine Unterschiede.


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> als denn für BRD. BRD-Markt heißt eher: einfachst und teuer!


Ha ha - da hast Du aber nicht gesehen was die DAM den Italienern verkauft hat; die deutsche Ware bis fast zur Unkenntlichkeit abgespeckt...


----------



## ragbar (20. Mai 2022)

Die unterschiedliche Wertigkeit von D zu F kann ich auch bestätigen.

Immer an aktuellen (seit 2 Coronajahren leider nicht mehr vor Ort in F gewesen) WoBa-Spinnruten interessiert, insbesondere Daiwa liefert in F wertigere Ruten für alle Meeresangelbereiche ab.

Beispiel von 2010: war ne Grandwave Lancer von Daiwa, in 2.7m mit -60gr, Hm-Blank mit Spitzenaktion , Fuji SRH in black in Kombination mit Hard-EVA Griff und Fuji-SIC -Beringung zum Preis : 96€. Lack+Verarbeitung für ne Stangenrute Top. Für meinen Geschmack gut aufgemacht, nicht am Garn gespart,Ringabstände-und-Ausrichtung right,Bindung in Blankfarbe mitm bisschen Metallic,nicht zu viel Bling-bling.

Wieder zurück beim hiesigen Händler:
Ich so:" Kumma, für unter 100. Aus France."
Er so: "Da könn wa nicht mithalten."

Für Shimano trifft aber das Gegenteil zu.

 Da werden die Franzosen abgezogen.

On top auf meiner Anti-Liste war da ne gelbe 1.80m Beastmaster-Jigge für 196€,gefolgt von einer Speedmaster Game Type für 289€,und einer normalen,alten Select Shad für 280€. Gesehen in örtl.Tackleshops,also Direktverkauf.


----------



## Bilch (4. Juni 2022)

Fürs Oldschool-Forellenangeln ist jetzt alles parat


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Fürs Oldschool-Forellenangeln ist jetzt alles parat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408818


Hallo,

na, die beiden Devon in der Mitte und der darüber sind schon ältere Semester  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (5. Juni 2022)

Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408850


Hallo,

klar, glaube ich schon. Wer kennt heute noch einen Devon. Ich habe auch noch zwei in meinem "Vorratsschrank", aus den 1960ern  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jason (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408850


Petri zu der kapitalen Rbf. Deine Vintagecombo kann sich sehen lassen.   Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Hast du keine Angst den alten Devon zu verlieren?

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> . Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen


Wunderschönes Bild - ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## eiszeit (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408850


Super schöne Combo und super schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch und Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Thomas. (5. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> *Wunderschönes Bild - ganz dickes Petri!*


dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch Prinzessin, Finessa und ein Devon und dann so ein Ergebnis. Wunderbarer Fisch, dickes Petri.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Juni 2022)

Fettes Petri zum Fisch und tolles Bild! Das könnte glatt aus dem alten "Blinker-Fischlexikon" sein, wenn das noch jemand kennt....


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408850


Ist das ein tolles Bild, stilecht und chronologisch geschlossen bis hin zum Devon
Herzliches Petri, lieber Bilch und Glückwunsch zur Einweihung deiner Vintage Forellencombo- A blast from the past

Edit: Gabs damals schon Rainis hierzulande?
Edit edit: Ach stimmt ja, olle von dem Borne


----------



## Bilch (5. Juni 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hast du keine Angst den alten Devon zu verlieren?


Ein Bisschen schon, habe aber das Konvolut von alten Ködern gerade deswegen gekauft, dass auch die Köder zur Kombo passen.
Kann es kaum erwarten die großen Blinker und den Big S mit der 60 g Princess auf Hecht einzusetzen


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein Bisschen schon, habe aber das Konvolut von alten Ködern gerade deswegen gekauft, dass auch die Köder zur Kombo passen.
> Kann es kaum erwarten die großen Blinker und den Big S mit der 60 g Princess auf Hecht einzusetzen


Hallo,

dann viel Glück. Big S, EffZett und Mepps 5 waren vor 40 Jahren meine Standard Köder für Hecht und wurden auch zu 90 Prozent beim Hechtfischen benutzt. 
Wenn auf die nichts ging, konnte man getrost heimgehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute habe ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben mit einem Devon gefischt und es kann gut sein, dass an diesem Gewässerabschnitt noch nie einer eingesetzt wurde. Mit dem kleinen von den beiden konnte ich eine 55er Rainie überzeugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408850


Klasse Fang an der durchgehend alten Combo!  

So dargestellt klappt das vermutlich aber nur dieses eine Mal


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch 

Sehr schön das du diese alte Kombo mit ans Wasser nimmst 

Der klassische DAM Libelle fehlt dir noch in der Box.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So dargestellt klappt das vermutlich aber nur dieses eine Mal


Werde mir Mühe geben, dass es auch ein zweites, drittes usw. Mal gibt   



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Der klassische DAM Libelle fehlt dir noch in der Box.


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Liebe Vintage-Enthusiasten,

ich habe heute mit Erlaubnis des OCC-Rates meine Combo Rolle von einer Daiwa Exceler 3000 LT zu einer Shakespeare Ambidex 2400 getauscht. Es wird Euch freuen zu hören, das ich das vor allem aus_ reellen, technisch-funktionalen_ Gründen getan habe, die sich aus der _Praxis am Wasser_ ergeben haben, und ich mir vom EInsatz einer 40 Jahre alten Statio gegenüber eines guten 2022er Modells tatsächlich Wettbewerbsvorteile verspreche. 
Insofern ein Beweis, das Oldtimer-Rollen auch heute noch neben Nostalgie ihre handfeste Berechtigung als Angelwerkzeug besitzen. Wünscht mir Glück, ich glaube mit der blauen Ambidex, die tacklehistorisch und innovativ sozusagen an der Schnittstelle der Stationärrollenentwicklung steht, mache ich nichts falsch, 

hg
Minimax


----------



## alter Neusser (7. Juni 2022)

Viel Erfolg von der Sorte hab ich auch drei Stück und grad die kleine ist ein Juwel.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2022)

Minimax, eine Frage, warum hast Du Dich für das kleinste Modell der Serie entschieden?


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Minimax, eine Frage, warum hast Du Dich für das kleinste Modell der Serie entschieden?


Ich habe es geschenkt bekommen.  

Aber ich hatte ausserdem auch das nächstgrößere Modell dazubekommen, das ich aber an Bruder Kochtopf weitergegeben habe.
Die Größenzunahme der Serie ist  nicht linear, im Grunde fehlt eine Grösse zwischen 2400 und 2410
Die kleine 2400 ist eine von Größe und Gewicht sehr stimmige feine kleine Rolle für das leichte Grundangeln, wie ich es betreibe. Sie passt perfekt an die Mk V
Die 2410 ist mindestens zwei Nummern grösser, es handelt sich um eine stattliche Rolle für Schweres Grundangeln auf grosse Karpfen oder Raubfische. Das ist ja nun nicht gerade meine Domäne.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die 2410 ist mindestens zwei Nummern grösser,


Das wäre von der Größe her der Typ zwischen 2400 und 2430, aber der Blauton ist einen Hauch anders. Und kein Außenanschlag, sondern wie S-Ambidex.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das wäre von der Größe her der Typ zwischen 2400 und 2430, aber der Blauton ist einen Hauch anders. Und kein Außenanschlag, sondern wie S-Ambidex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, @Nordlichangler hat einmal vor langer Zeit ganz herrliche Photos verschiedener Shakespeare-Serien auf einen Blick eingestellt, vielleicht kann er die blauen Ambidexen nochmal zeigen?

Was  Dimensionen/Masse/Gewicht betrifft, würde ich ausgehend von mir bekannten Modellen folgende Gewichts/Grössenreihefolge aufstellen, so halb nach Bauchgefühl und cum grano salis:
Editiert:
Mitchell 308
Ambidex 2400
Mitchell 300
Ambidex 2410=DAM Quick 330 (mindestens)


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2022)

2400 = 255gr.
Mitch. 300 = 325 gr
2410 = 400 gr
DAM 330 =385 gr.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 2400 = 255gr.
> Mitch. 308 = 320 gr
> 2410 = 400 gr
> DAM 330 =385 gr.
> ...


Also ich habe gerade meine Shakespeare 2400 und meine kleine 308 Prince gewogen. Die Shakespeare mit Schnur und Fett bringt 266 auf die Waage, die kleine Mitchell 308 Prince trocken ohne Schnur 205.





Auch wenn die kleine Prince so deutlich weniger wiegt als die 2400 würde ich doch beide hinsichtlich ihrer Dimensionen und Schnurkapazitäten in die gleiche Funktionsklasse einordnen, sie sind sehr ähnlich dimensioniert:
Edit: Aber wenn ich mir die Spule betrachte, zusammen mit dem Gewicht ist die Prince doch eigentlich ne Nummer kleiner.





Das drastisch hohe Gewicht von 320 g, das Du für die kleine Prince ermittelt hast kann ich mir nicht erklären, das liegt ja bei ner satt abgeschmierten Mitchi 300 (ca 315-320) ?


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409167


Vielen Dank für das tolle Familienphoto, ich finde man sieht gut das es einen "Hüpfer" zwischen 2400 und 2410 gibt, und der Grössenzuwachs darüber dann harmonischer verläuft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2022)

Tja, hätte es denn die fiktive Zwischengröße Ambidex 2405 blau gegeben , die im zeitlichen und direkten produktionstechnischen Vorgänger 2205 BB-II ja schon realisiert war, dann hätte ich genau gewusst, was ich damals genügend eingekauft hätte.

Ich war echt nochmal richtig ärgerlich, als in der angeheizten neueren Gebrauchtrollensammelzeit nach 2200 BB-II und 2210 BB-II eine 2205 BB-II ankam und ich die aus dem Paket nahm.
Dass Shakespare diese längst eingeführte sinnvollste Süßwassernormaloangel Größe dem Nachfolger der BB-II Serie, eben der Ambidex 24-Serie, einfach verweigert hatte.
Erst mit der Sigma 2200-040 haben sie diese heute immer noch beliebteste (Shimano,Ryobi) 4000 Größe wieder gebracht, und selbst Daiwa hat sich dem nun von der Nummer und Größe her eingegliedert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juni 2022)

Diese "sogenannten" Zwischengrößen gab es bereits schon bei den Vorgängerversionen Europa Klasse Deluxe + BB I wobei ist diese 2205 meiner Meinung nach nicht erforderlich wäre. 

Bei den Sigmas (Wisker) gab es doch auch diese 035 Lösung, waren das nicht auch solche ziwschengrößen Rollen ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade meine Shakespeare 2400 und meine kleine 308 Prince gewogen. Die Shakespeare mit Schnur und Fett bringt 266 auf die Waage, die kleine Mitchell 308 Prince trocken ohne Schnur 205.
> Anhang anzeigen 409170
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du recht, das war ein Schreibfehler, ich habe die Mitchell 300 gemessen, habe es oben schon korrigiert.


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich die alten DAM Rollen mit heutigen Rollen vergleiche, würde ich mich für folgende Größen entschieden (Daiwa LT/Shimano/Ryobi)


ModellGewichtSpulendurchmesserShimanogröße110245 g39 mm1000220320 g50,5 mm4000330350 g54,5 mm5000440435 g62 mm6000550660 g71 mm10000

Was meint Ihr, würde das irgendwie passen?

Man sieht, dass die Rollen viel größer waren, so wie bei der Ambidex Serie gab es eine sehr kleine Rolle und die nächstgrößte entspricht schon einer heutigen 4000er Rolle.

Nordlichtangler, wie würdest Du die Ambidex und Sigma Rollen nach heutigen Kriterien sortieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2022)

Deine Liste ist sehr schön stimmig! 

Die Spulenkantendurchmesser sind der objektivste allgemein verwendete Maßstab, hier kommt man mit einer Zahl durch.
Es bestimmt die Wickelhöhe und die Abwurfmöglichkeiten sowie das Basismaß für den Einzug.

Als Nummerierung ist die rechte Spalte ab 1000 bis 5000 aktuell wieder sehr gut geeignet, nach Shimano und Ryobi und den anderen Koreanern hat
sich sogar Daiwa diesen Nummerierungsgrößen angepasst (sic Daiwa LT/Shimano/Ryobi), eine 4000 hat damit seit langem standardmäßig 50mm Spulenkantendurchmesser,
und ich meine 4000 Kubikmillimeter . Hab ich mal irgendwo in den Tiefen des Forums nachgerechnet ...

Leider wird bei 6000 8000 10000 von Shimano ein Wildwuchs vorgelegt, die vermehrten Fassungen flacher und tiefer Spulen sollten nicht eine komplett andere Größenangabe sein. Man braucht eigentlich 2 Zahlen, den Kantendurchmesser und das Volumen. Mit dem D und S für Deep und Shallow ist immerhin etwas im Gange.

Der andere sehr wichtige Wert ist das Gewicht, das ist bei Erschaffung von balancierten Spinkombos sehr bedeutsam.
Wenn man wie aktuell eine Rolle in verschiedenen Getriebeübersetzungen bei nahezu gleichem Gewicht bekommen kann,
ist es auch mit einer kleineren Spule möglich, den gewünschten Einzug hinzu bekommen, man kann mit dem Gewicht freier planen und die Combo zusammenstellen.
Bei weichen Schnüren und insbesondere PE/Dyneema ist man nicht mehr so auf Spulendurchmesser angewiesen wie bei dicker werdenden Monofilen.

So ungefähr, ganz exakt geht es nicht:
2400 ist Spulengröße 2500
2200-040 ist Spulengröße 4000
2410 ist Spulengröße 5000
2430 ist Spulengröße 6000
Erstaunlich eigentlich, dass die alten DAM Spulen 220-440 sehr gut folgen.

Die kleinen Typnummer 500 800 1000 sind wieder so eine Sache für sich, da gibt es öfter kleinste Spulen auf dicken (Standard-)Bodys,
und dann wird es noch schwieriger mit der Typisierung.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juni 2022)

Ich fand die Bezeichnung von DAM in den 90ern durchaus passender als die heutigen wo ich nicht wirklich klar komm damit.

z.B.

DAM Quick CD 130 (olive)1 Kugellager100m 0,30mmDAM Quick CDi I 230 (rot)2 Kugellager100m 0,30mmDAM Quick CDi II 330 (gold)3 Kugellager100m 0,30mmDAM Quick CDi II 350 (gold)3 Kugellager100m 0,50mmDAM Quick 350 Freespool3 Kugellager100m 0,50mm

Das ganze mit den 1000er Nummern von  Shimano-Daiwa etc. verwirrt mich zumeist und lässt mir irgenwie keine Rückschlüsse üer das Fassungsvermögen der Spulen zu.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juni 2022)

Als ich mir 76 vom Konfirmationsgeld ne supi Matchrute (meine Erste..) und nen kompletten Satz von den blauen Ambidex doppelt gekauft habe, wollte ich eigentlich mit der Kleinsten die Match bestücken.
Irgendwie war das aber nicht so ganz gut; viel Drall und etlichen Tüddel - als ich die Nummer Größer an die Match geschraubt hatte, war alles wirklich stimmig und passend.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Irgendwie war das aber nicht so ganz gut; viel Drall und etlichen Tüddel - als ich die Nummer Größer an die Match geschraubt hatte, war alles wirklich stimmig und passend.. .


genauso war es leider, tüdelig in der 00 Größe, und dann sind mir Karpfen einfach zu leicht abgerissen, zudem hat dann noch eine "weiche" 030 Kunststoffversion den Großfisch überhaupt mit ungenügender Schnurkapazität und variabler Bremswirkung versägt (zuziehen). Damit wurde die kleine Größe bei mir vollkommen suspendiert und sogar verkauft - was ich später bis heute als voreilig empfand. 
Ich bin viele Jahre mit einem Quartett der vergleichweise schweren 2410 (>400g noch passend bei GFK Bolo) ausgekommen, Bremse wunderbar sanft und ruckelfrei, keine Tüdelneigung der Mono. Die größeren anderen Rollen wurden kaum eingesetzt, aus Angebots-Preisgründen eben bunt mit Daiwa 2600C und Ambidex 2441.
Erst als die Sigma und dann Sigma Supra in 040 rauskam, wurde das für Kohlefaserbolo geändert, von 400g auf 300g war schon ein netter Sprung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> und *nen kompletten Satz von den blauen Ambidex doppelt gekauft habe*, wollte ich eigentlich mit der Kleinsten die Match bestücken.


In dem Doppler-Ziel sind wir uns einig  als MUSS, zumal es optisch 2 schon merklich verschiedene Versionen gibt, also auch rational sinnvoll.


----------



## Ti-it (11. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das tolle Familienphoto, ich finde man sieht gut das es einen "Hüpfer" zwischen 2400 und 2410 gibt, und der Grössenzuwachs darüber dann harmonischer verläuft.


Genau deswegen fische ich meist auch lieber meine Isuzu. Die ist von der Größe her das Zwischending von 2400 und 2410. Für meine Zwecke die ideale Größe. Hinzu kommt, dass bei meiner 2400 das Wickelbild nicht gerade gut ist. Aktuell 0,25er. Bei 0,20er das Gleiche. Die orange Unterlegscheibe unterhalb der Spule ist vorhanden.














Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juni 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Genau deswegen fische ich meist auch lieber meine Isuzu. Die ist von der Größe her das Zwischending von 2400 und 2410. Für meine Zwecke die ideale Größe. Hinzu kommt, dass bei meiner 2400 das Wickelbild nicht gerade gut ist. Aktuell 0,25er. Bei 0,20er das Gleiche. Die orange Unterlegscheibe unterhalb der Spule ist vorhanden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409566
> Anhang anzeigen 409567
> ...


Einwandfreie Rolle die X-2, sie kostete damals 1980, 55,00DM   






Es gab auch noch ein kleineres Modell, die X-1, Schnurfassung 215m/017mm und auch noch die X-3, X-4 und X-5 als größere Modelle.


----------



## Ti-it (11. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Info eiszeit 
Immer wieder erstaunlich, was du alles weißt!! Grandios. 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace (11. Juni 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> blauen Ambidex doppelt gekauft habe, wollte ich eigentlich mit der Kleinsten die Match bestücken.



Ich hatte damals auch die 2450, 2410, 2400 im Einsatz. Ich bin mit dem Verhalten der Bremsen nicht klar gekommen. Besonders mit der 2400 und feiner Schnur an der Matchrute kam es beim Anschlag immer mal wieder zu Schnurbrüchen. Beim Einsatz mit der Schwingspitze war es dann zu viel.

Ich habe die beiden größeren Modelle verkauft und das kleinere Modell meinem Vater gegeben. Irgendwann war sie dann wieder bei mir. 

Als Alternative hatte ich dann die Mitchell 408 und eine Ryobi 277 im Einsatz. Zu diesen kleinen Röllchen gesellten sich dann noch die Cardinal 33 und 52.







Tight lines


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juni 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Als Alternative hatte ich dann die Mitchell 408 und eine Ryobi 277 im Einsatz. Zu diesen kleinen Röllchen gesellten sich dann noch die Cardinal 33 und 52.



Oh, Glückwunsch  alle vier sind Super Rollen. das ist mal ein Ansage. Hab sie auch .

Vielleicht auch als einwandfreie Minirolle aus den 70ern anzuführen.
Die Ryobi GX-10, 100m/0,30mm, Gew. 225g, Bugelinnenschaltung, 80,00 DM, 1979


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Genau deswegen fische ich meist auch lieber meine Isuzu. Die ist von der Größe her das Zwischending von 2400 und 2410. Für meine Zwecke die ideale Größe. Hinzu kommt, dass bei meiner 2400 das Wickelbild nicht gerade gut ist. Aktuell 0,25er. Bei 0,20er das Gleiche. Die orange Unterlegscheibe unterhalb der Spule ist vorhanden.


Die 2400 ist ja im Top-Zustand, wurde die überhaupt schon gefischt?

025 ist ja schon ein ganz schönes Seil für die kleine Spule.
Die Stelle mit den orange/rot Unterlegscheiben ist genau die, wo du die Wickelhöhe und Wickelkontur anpassen kannst, genauso wie bei den modernen Rollen.
Also was dazu, ab Werk waren bei den 24ern da meist auch 2 solche Scheiben drauf.
Bei den Druckknopfspulen braucht man eine Ringscheibe, also mit sehr großem Ausschnitt. 
Geht notfalls auch mit einer Nagelschere, dünne Kunststoffmaterialen sehr zäher Art lassen sich leicht vor dem Gelb-Versacken finden.

Die relativ schlechte Bremse für sehr feine Stipperschnüre muss ich erstmal mit der Verbesserung der einfacheren Kleinlochversion in einer Sigma 035 weiter ausprobieren, das ist immer noch nicht mit Fisch geschehen, ich habe inzwischen aber genug Rollen für einen A<->B Vergleich am Wasser. Dann kommt die 2400 dran.


----------



## Ti-it (11. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die 2400 ist ja im Top-Zustand, wurde die überhaupt schon gefischt?


Ja die ist echt noch top. Lediglich die Schrauben ganz leicht angekratzt. Im Einsatz hatte ich die aber schon öfter. 





Wegen der 2 Unterlegscheiben. Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder. Es waren bei mir auch 2. Eine habe ich allerdings entfernt, da ich oben zu wenig und unten zu viel Schnur hatte. Ist jetzt aber mit 1 Scheibe nach wie vor ein Problem. Kann man die Scheiben auch ganz weglassen? Dann liegt halt Metall auf Metall. 

Danke!! 
Ti-it


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Juni 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wegen der 2 Unterlegscheiben. Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder. Es waren bei mir auch 2. Eine habe ich allerdings entfernt, da ich oben zu wenig und unten zu viel Schnur hatte. Ist jetzt aber mit 1 Scheibe nach wie vor ein Problem. Kann man die Scheiben auch ganz weglassen? Dann liegt halt Metall auf Metall.



Könnte man machen würde ich jedoch nicht "außer" ein leichter Schmierfilm ist drauf dann könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen.....müsste man hald regelmäßig erneuern bzw nachfetten.

Ich musst gestern wider in den Recyclinghof was entsorgen und die netten Mitarbeiter haben wider was weggestellt bzw gerettet vor dem Container:





Eine Daiwa Jet in 40-80g komplett mit einer Quick 103 ohne Kurbel sowie eine leider abgebrochenen Shimano Perfektion Match 420.

Die Shimano werde ich versuchen im Winter zu retten und eine Spitze innen einzubauen vielleicht kann man sie umbauen zu einer Feeder, Ringwicklungen müssen eh alle neu gemacht werden von daher würde sich ein Umbau rentieren.
Wäre echt schade gewesen wenn die Sachen in den Container gelandet wären, also wenn ihr nächstes mal auch im Recyclinghof seit fragt doch einfach mal die Mitarbeiter ob sie euch nicht etwas zur Seite nehmen könnt es sind sicher immer mal schöne Schätze dabei was man noch retten oder einfach als Ersatzteillager verwenden kann.
Upcycling ist ja momentan wider voll im Trent, richtig so


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

dann auch mal von mir etwas:  DAM Tele-Exquisit, 2,85 Meter WG 20-60 Gramm mit Cardinal 55 und Flechsenberger Label auf der Rute. Von Anfang der 1980er Jahre (Der Flechsenberger schloss 1984 sein Geschäft, aus Altersgründen, da er 75 Jahre alt wurde).
Ist eigentlich kein Vintage-Gerät sondern ein von mir reguläres, für die Ansitzfischerei benutztes Gerät, da ich mir so ab Mitte der 1980er Jahr kaum noch Sachen für die Ansitzfischerei anschaffte, weil ich ab und seit da fast nur noch das Fliegen- und Spinnfischen praktiziere  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann auch mal von mir etwas:  DAM Tele-Exquisit, 2,85 Meter WG 20-60 Gramm mit Cardinal 55 und Flechsenberger Label auf der Rute. Von Anfang der 1980er Jahre (Der Flechsenberger schloss 1984 sein Geschäft, aus Altersgründen, da er 75 Jahre alt wurde).
> Ist eigentlich kein Vintage-Gerät sondern ein von mir reguläres, für die Ansitzfischerei benutztes Gerät, da ich mir so ab Mitte der 1980er Jahr kaum noch Sachen für die Ansitzfischerei anschaffte, weil ich ab und seit da fast nur noch das Fliegen- und Spinnfischen praktiziere  .
> ...


Na, deine Griffe sehen aber noch wesentlich besser beieinander aus als damals meine....


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Na, deine Griffe sehen aber noch wesentlich besser beieinander aus als damals meine....


Hallo,

na ja, die Rute kommt ja auch nur so zwei/dreimal im Jahr zum Einsatz  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo
Hab heute auch mal meinen Oldie mit ans Wasser genommen. 
Solche parabolischen Tele Ruten sind für mich optimal um an kleineren Gewässern den Hechten mit Köfi und Pose nachzustellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2022)

Aha, die "neue" blaue ausgebaute Shp. Tourist-Serie mit kürzeren Modellen, in min. der 3.Auflage dieses Namens von Shp.
Gut gerettet über die Zeit, schön festgehalten!
Die habe ich selber nicht mehr gehabt, war mir mit dem Duplon viel zu "modern".
Zeitlich historisch müsste da eine Shp. Alpha (blaue Schriften) dran, aber schwarz geht ja fast immer.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, die "neue" blaue ausgebaute Shp. Tourist-Serie mit kürzeren Modellen, in min. der 3.Auflage dieses Namens von Shp.
> Gut gerettet über die Zeit, schön festgehalten!
> Die habe ich selber nicht mehr gehabt, war mir mit dem Duplon viel zu "modern".
> Zeitlich historisch müsste da eine Shp. Alpha (blaue Schriften) dran, aber schwarz geht ja fast immer.


Ja die ist sehr gut erhalten

Da wo man die Aufkleber Reste sieht stand 80 DM.

Leider war keine Spitze drauf.
Hab ne gute Sic erworben.
Aber ich hätte schon gern ne einigermaßen Originale.

Hab aber bisher keine passende gefunden.

Das sind doch Keramik Ringe oder?

Die Länge passt.
Warscheinlich hat sich mal die Spitze gelöst und ist verloren gegangen.

Hab mal n Packerl Ruten erworben die teilweise aus einem alten Angelladen stammen.

Dir Rolle darf ich hier gar nicht erwähnen.
Um die Rute nutzen zu können Hab ich meine niegelnagelneue Penn drauf.
Passt zumindest farblich gut.

Rolle Hab ich sicher ne passende im Fundus die müsste aber erst einsatztauglich gemacht  werden.

Hier mal die Spitze und ein Original Ring.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Leider war keine Spitze drauf.
> Hab ne gute Sic erworben.
> Aber ich hätte schon gern ne einigermaßen Originale.
> 
> ...


Ist bei Telespitzen sehr häufig, dass der herausstehende wegen der Hülse sehr steife Spitzenring einen Dotz abbekommt, auch leicht abbricht, Teile verschwinden.
Meine letzten beiden alten mir wichtigen Shp. Tourist und Polyestel haben auch verbogene Spitzenringe beim Gebrauchtkauf gehabt, aber weicherer Drahtrahmen und noch alles dran.
Ob da ein Richten Sinn macht oder ich die wirklich mal intensiver gezielt angeln können möchte, weiß ich noch nicht. Chromringe mag ich eh nicht.
Ist ein bischen schwierig mit dem Entscheiden zwischen Orginalität und bester Angelbarkeit, besonders der Spitzenring, bei feineren Schnüren immer bedeutsamer.

Passiert sogar aktuell im Versand von aktuellen Tele-Bolo-Ruten auch nicht gerade selten, eine Lieferung und alle vorne kaputt! 

Das ist die nächste/letzte Generation Fuji Porzellit Einlagen gewesen, eben in Metallframe und dazwischen den schwarzen Kunststoff als Puffer.
Die erste Generation war mit der gleichen Einlage ausgestattet, aber hatte nur schwarzen Kunststoff auch als Rahmen und Tube. Der gerne ganz unten an der dünnsten Stelle einfach mal über die Zeit "von alleine" auseinander riss, sowohl bei den glatteren und runderen Fuji-Label Orginalen als auch (schneller) bei den eckigeren matten Billigversionen (ungeschützten) von Shp. Teles.
Kann man aber reparieren, wenn man will, weil kein Nachschub und kein Ersatz für alte Orginal-Ruten mehr verfügbar ist.

Zur blauen passende Spitzenringe in Chromblechpressung und Porzelliteinlage mit schwarzem Puffer könnte ich sogar noch was haben.
Vlt. komme ich in der nächsten Zeit endlich mal zum fertig durchräumen und aufräumen ...
Ich habe damals bei den schwarzen Kunststoffringen vorne alle auf die Fuji BHPT mit dem Leuchtring umgerüstet,


			https://www.fujitackle.eu/de/images/872929863.jpg
		

auch schwarzer Frame und im Dunkeln fluoreszierend besser zu erkennen, das sah schon fast wie geplant ab Werk aus.

Du brauchst auf der blauen aber wenigstens einen Chromrahmen.

Für teures feinsinniges Geflecht würde ich die weißen Ringe nicht mehr einsetzen wollen, sind letztlich zu rauh und haben schnell kleine Fehlstellen, auch ab Werk. Jedoch schon viel besser als die verchromten Drahtringe & Co.
In der Art wie die Welsangler mit 4fach-Geflochten und überdick mit viel Abriebsreserve, zudem im Nahbereich ohne Weitwurf wäre es aber ok.
Bei Monofil sowieso.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juli 2022)

Oh, die Tourist habe ich auch gehabt, aber in 3,75m und mit 10-40gr.Wg.!
War meine allererste Rute als Jungangler, die habe ich mit einer DAM International als Combo geangelt... 
Die war prima für Weißfische und Barsche, habe mit ihr auch viele schöne Karpfen gedrillt!

Hatte dann noch eine blaue aus der Alpha-Serie in 3,90m und bis 100gr Wg, die ich mit der SIGMA 060 zum schweren Grundangeln genommen habe. 
Die Rolle hab ich noch, die Rute leider nicht mehr. 
Die Tourist samt Rolle habe ich meinem Onkel in Jugoslawien verkauft. Eine Entscheidung, die ich bis heute bereue!


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Polyestel


Will ich noch,hatte ein alter Angler,der mir Angeln buchstäblich "beigebracht" hat.
Der fing Fisch auf Fisch,was hab ich zu dem aufgeschaut.
"Jung,guckst Du her, 12er Haken,18er Vorfach,20er Schnur. Paar *rote*  Maden dran. Plastikpose,Bleischrote,so daß der Schwimmer so 3mm über der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen ist."
Der war altersweitsichtig ,wie ich heute, hat wie ein Luchs alles gesehen,ich gar nix, stand staunend daneben,wenn der wieder gezogen hatte.


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Rolle hab ich noch,


Timeless value!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2022)

Kannst du dir die "Polyester"  selbstleuchtend vorstellen?   

Aktuell gibt es einige Wiederverwendungen von durchsichtigen GFK-Werkstoffen.


----------



## Bilch (25. Juli 2022)

Heute mit DAM (außer 1 Rolle) am Wasser gewesen


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: was hat es mit der Angabe der "Aktion 3,5" auf sich? War das eine exklusive DAM-Sache oder gab es da so etwas wie einen Standard?


----------



## Bilch (26. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: was hat es mit der Angabe der "Aktion 3,5" auf sich? War das eine exklusive DAM-Sache oder gab es da so etwas wie einen Standard?


Was verschiedene Begriffe bei Rutenaktion bedeuten hat Nordlichtangler einmal sehr gut erklärt - bei DAM ging das in 0,5 Schritten von 2,0 (D/slow taper) bis 5,0 (A/extra fast taper)
Glaube, dass nur DAM diese Einstufung verwendete, sicher bin ich aber nicht


----------



## eiszeit (26. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: was hat es mit der Angabe der "Aktion 3,5" auf sich? War das eine exklusive DAM-Sache oder gab es da so etwas wie einen Standard?


Hier mal die Definition der Aktionskennzahl von DAM für DAM-Ruten:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, hatte Silstar auch ein ähnliches System. Aber keine Ahnung inwiefern das mit dem von DAM identisch ist


----------



## eiszeit (26. Juli 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, hatte Silstar auch ein ähnliches System. Aber keine Ahnung inwiefern das mit dem von DAM identisch ist


Yep, bei Silstar stand ein vorangestelltes A für Spitzenaktion, B für Mittlere Aktion und C für durchgehende Aktion.
Danach kam das WG, z. B. A 20 bedeutet Spitzenaktion mit idealem Wurfgewicht von 20gr.


----------



## Tricast (26. Juli 2022)

Hatten die nicht etwas mit A, B und C und dann das Wurfgewicht; z.B. A20 = Aktion Spitzenbetont und ein Wurfgewicht von 20 gr.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Juli 2022)

Shakespeare hatte das gleiche System, nur von A bis D


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Interessant, danke für die Aufklärung. 

Schade nur irgendwie, dass es kein standardisiertes Verfahren gibt um die Charakteristik einer Rute darzustellen. Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen...

Tenkararuten werden mit 7:3 oder 6:4 usw. angegeben, C. Stewart hat außerdem das Penny Rating publik gemacht (bezieht sich eher auf das "Wurfgewicht") und Tom Davis von Teton Tenkara erfand den RFI (Rod Flex Index). Alles ganz Klasse, für den pragmatischen Angler, der einfach nur eine passende Rute sucht und Kandidaten vergleichen will, eine Tour de Farce. Ich liebe DIN Standards.


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Alles ganz Klasse, für den pragmatischen Angler, der einfach nur eine passende Rute sucht und Kandidaten vergleichen will, eine Tour de Farce. Ich liebe DIN Standards.



Die Hersteller wollen ja garnicht das du vergleichst, du sollst bei einem Hersteller bleiben und gut.
Bei der Din bin ich bei dir immer schön 0815...  


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (27. Juli 2022)

*Habe paar antike Schätzchen ausgegraben.*


----------



## eiszeit (27. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Habe paar antike Schätzchen ausgegraben.*


Oh, ne DAM Quick 5001 im super Zustand.


----------



## silverfish (27. Juli 2022)

*weiss jemand ,wie die Quick 5001 und die 4001 gehandelt werden ?*


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *weiss jemand ,wie die Quick 5001 und die 4001 gehandelt werden ?*



In guten Zustand aktuell sehr hoch sprich zwischen 50 - 100 €


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> In guten Zustand aktuell sehr hoch sprich zwischen 50 - 100 €



Dafür werden sie eingestellt, aber nicht verkauft.
Für 100 € erwarten Sammler die Rolle in OVP mit Papieren und allem Zubehör wie es mal verkauft wurde.
Ansonsten kannste froh sein wenn dir irgendwer nen Fuffi dafür gibt, der Markt ist überflutet mit den Rollen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand was zum alter und zum tealistischen Wert dieser Rolle sagen?

Shimano MIG Z-O,
Surf Casting Reel
Schnurfassung 0,41 - 170m
Übersetz. 3.8 : 1
Kunststoffspule













	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juli 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was zum alter dieser Rolle sagen?








						100 PRODUCTS HISTORY | SHIMANO
					

Let’s look back on Shimano’s 100 years from “Products and technologies”



					www.shimano.com


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand was zum alter und zum tealistischen Wert dieser Rolle sagen?
> 
> Shimano MIG Z-O,
> ...


Gerd, dafür gibt es in der Tat aktuell nur eine sinnvolle Verwertung:

für 20€ Angebot an Thomas.

Weil unbekannte seltene Kulturgüter müssen überhaupt erst mal wirksam erhalten werden und vor anderen Gelegenheitsvernichtern bewahrt werden.


----------



## Guinst (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich war damals noch zu jung, bzw. noch gar nicht auf der Welt.
Mir hat jemand eine "Nixe W" und eine "Otter - Mini - Teleskopruten" geschenkt.

















Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zu den beiden Gerätschaften sagen?
Ich glaube die Nixe war ein Massenprodukt, aber da gibt es ja viele Modelle. Wo kann man dieses in etwa zeitlich und qualitativ einordnen?
Die "Otter" habe ich noch nie gesehen, obwohl Vater viele DDR - Ruten besitzt.

Beides ist in sehr gutem Zustand. Spricht irgendwas dagegen, mit der Kombo mit frischer 0,25er Mono mal loszuziehen?
Die quasi nicht einstellbare Bremse wäre so ein Punkt, aber da könnte man ja irgendwie mit der Hand arbeiten. Bei den Ringen, ganz ohne Einlagen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das gutgeht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2022)

Das ist jahrzehntelang gut gegangen, warum jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Guinst (29. Juli 2022)

Ich habe damals noch nicht geangelt, zu meinen Anfangszeiten gab es schon Keramik - Einlagen. 

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich damit gerne Spinnangeln würde. Grundangeln sollte kein Problem darstellen, daß ist mir bewusst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2022)

Für einigermaßen dicke Monofilschnur (wie 0,25) langt das, bis auf den Spitzenring.
Den solltest du bei Gefallen an der Combo dann schnell austauschen (nicht wegwerfen), der sieht wie gewickelter Draht aus und ist zweifach Mist für den Schnurdurchlauf.
Das geht recht einfach mit heiß und vorne abziehen und einen neuen mit guter runder Keramik drauf.


----------



## Michael.S (29. Juli 2022)

Was hat denn die Otter für ein Packmaß ? , genau sowas habe ich im letzten Jahr gesucht , gefunden habe ich nur die Daiwa BBB TLFS Spin , die hat ein Packmaß von 42 cm ist hier aber nirgends erhältlich , Billigruten gibt es genug aber leider nichts hochwertiges


----------



## Guinst (29. Juli 2022)

Das Packmass ist ziemlich genau 43,5cm ... aber hochwertig? ...

Die Rute ist sehr weich, dafür wahrscheinlich unkaputtbar, 100% Glasfaser denke ich.
Die wird bei einem dreier Mepps schon gut in die Aktion gehen. 

Ich würde es gern einfach mal probieren um zu wissen wie das früher so war. Die Kombo liegt eigentlich ganz gut in der Hand. Nicht so, wie etwas vernünftiges heutiges, aber doch so, daß es den ganzen Tag fischbar sein sollte.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Juli 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war damals noch zu jung, bzw. noch gar nicht auf der Welt.
> Mir hat jemand eine "Nixe W" und eine "Otter - Mini - Teleskopruten" geschenkt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413847
> ...


Die Nixe W kam ca. 1979 auf den Markt, es gab sie in unterschiedlichen Farbgebungen:




Hersteller war die Fa. PMO (VEB Plastimat Oranienburg). 
Ein paar Daten dazu:
- Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,35m, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,6, Gewicht ca. 230g, Gehäuse-, Rotor- und Spulenmaterial: Kunststoff
Kurbel anlegbar, usw.
Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell Nixe S
-Verstärkung des Rollenfusses mit Metallband, verbessert Bügelschaltung, "Anlauf" am Rollenfuß zur Stabilisierung usw.
Hier noch ein Bild der von unterschiedlichen Nixen "S" und "W"


----------



## Guinst (29. Juli 2022)

Interessant finde ich, dass sich der Bügel scheinbar nicht von Hand umlegen lässt.


----------



## Bilch (29. Juli 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Die quasi nicht einstellbare Bremse wäre so ein Punkt, aber da könnte man ja irgendwie mit der Hand arbeiten. Bei den Ringen, ganz ohne Einlagen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das gutgeht.


Auch Telerute und auch Ringe ohne Einlagen ...


----------



## eiszeit (29. Juli 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass sich der Bügel scheinbar nicht von Hand umlegen lässt.


Ja den konnte man nicht mit der Hand umlegen, war aber damals noch bei manchen Rollen.
Der Bügelumschlag war aber leicht und "gefühlsam".
Es gab nur eine Bremsscheibe und das war ein Bremsfilz mit einer Dicke von ca. 4mm, bremste aber auch.
Leg mal die Rollenzeichnung aus den 80ern bei.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juli 2022)

Plaste galt zu der Zeit in der DDR als fortschrittlich und topmodern. Die Rolle ist ein typisches Beispiel der Entmetallisierungsphase des Ost-Industriedesigns. Schön zu sehen!


----------



## Bilch (29. Juli 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Otter für ein Packmaß ? , genau sowas habe ich im letzten Jahr gesucht , gefunden habe ich nur die Daiwa BBB TLFS Spin , die hat ein Packmaß von 42 cm ist hier aber nirgends erhältlich , Billigruten gibt es genug aber leider nichts hochwertiges


Hast Du nach einer neuen oder einer alten Rute gesucht? Bei den neuen hast Du z.B. die Shimano STC mini tele spin.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Plaste galt zu der Zeit in der DDR als fortschrittlich und topmodern. Die Rolle ist ein typisches Beispiel der Entmetallisierungsphase des Ost-Industriedesigns. Schön zu sehen!



Es gab parallel auch Rollen die komplett aus Metall gewesen sind. Rileh Rex und Rileh Simplex zb, aber auch kleine Spinnrollen wie die Forelle zb.
Und Plaste galt auch nicht nur in der damaligen DDR als fortschrittlich und modern, sondern weltweit. Ab den 80er Jahren war Kunststoff doch total in, egal ob Rolle aus Japan, Korea oder sonstwo her.
Zumindest konnte man mit der Nixe S und W noch sehr gut angeln (Nixe W war meine erste Rolle damals und hat etliche Aale und Hechte gebändigt), Rollen wie die Ora haben selbst wir Ossis damals nicht angefasst..das war wirklich plastininer Kernschrott.
Das einzige was bei nahezu allen Rollen kompletter Murks war waren die quasi nicht vorhandenen Frontbremsen. WIr haben quasi immer mit voll zugedrehter Bremse damals geangelt, sie hätte sich sowieso von allein dann zugedreht im Drill.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass sich der Bügel scheinbar nicht von Hand umlegen lässt.


Interessant ist es im Rückblick, aber grausam war es in der Angelpraxis (des Friedfischflussanglers) und eine schlimme Bürde bzw. Aussätzigkeit der Stationärrolle.
Bzw. hochinteressant die Aufhebung dieser Bürde  durch den Fortschritt mit den Überwurfspulen von den aufstrebenden Japanern.
Für mich einer der ganz großen Schritte, wie nur vergleichbar die PE/Dyneema-Schnur, mehr noch als das stufenlose Rücklaufsperrlager.


----------



## Michael.S (30. Juli 2022)

Die Shimano Minitele STC habe ich , die hat aber ja immer noch ein Steckteil , die DAM Mini Tele  die ich auch mal hatte war ein Reinfall


----------



## Bilch (30. Juli 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Die Shimano Minitele STC habe ich , die hat aber ja immer noch ein Steckteil , die DAM Mini Tele  die ich auch mal hatte war ein Reinfall


Versuche irgendwo die DAM Sumo 1,95/20-40 mini spin aufzutreiben, sehr straff, tolle B Aktion, reales WG 5-15 g, Transportlänge 51 cm


----------



## Michael.S (30. Juli 2022)

51 Packmaß ist mir schon zu viel , die Rute soll unter meine Rollersitzbank passen max 45 cm


----------



## Bilch (30. Juli 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> 51 Packmaß ist mir schon zu viel , die Rute soll unter meine Rollersitzbank passen max 45 cm


Unter 45 kenne ich leider nur die alten DAM Teleruten, sind zwar robust, aber ziemlich taub und schwabbelig


----------



## Jason (30. Juli 2022)

Heute Abend geht es auf Aal und eine Vintagecombo kommt mit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Für Aal ist die Quick 440 eine Nummer zu groß aber sie hat Stil an der Rute. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht es auf Aal und eine Vintagecombo kommt mit.
> 
> Für Aal ist die Quick 440 eine Nummer zu groß aber sie hat Stil an der Rute.


Das hängt ja auch von den Aalen ab, kann einfach nicht schaden!  

Einen richtig dicken dran wünsch ich dir , die Rute kann sogar richtig Fischfeeling rüber bringen!


----------



## Bilch (30. Juli 2022)

Tolle Combo Jason   Wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Jason (30. Juli 2022)

Auf geht's  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (31. Juli 2022)

Die Beschriftung von meiner DAM Quick 440 sitz ja gar nicht richtig. Ist mit heute beim Angeln erst aufgefallen,
übrigens waren wir bei dem Aalansitz zu dritt und haben alle geschneidert. Aber Schneider sind ja auch nur Menschen. 
Ist die Beschriftung von innen verschraubt?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2022)

Nein, du must die drei Schrauben von der Kurbel lösen und dann die Plättchen komplett drehen.


----------



## Bilch (31. Juli 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung von meiner DAM Quick 440 sitz ja gar nicht richtig. Ist mit heute beim Angeln erst aufgefallen,
> übrigens waren wir bei dem Aalansitz zu dritt und haben alle geschneidert. Aber Schneider sind ja auch nur Menschen.
> Ist die Beschriftung von innen verschraubt?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ging uns allen also ähnlich - bin gestern abend mit der 1,80 Princess + Quick 221 forellenspinnen gegangen - und ohne Fischkontakt geblieben


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöne Kombo Bilch 
Ich fische ja die Quick 550 auf Wels und bin richtig zufrieden damit. Eine 330 auf Aal würde ich einer 440 auch eher vorziehen aber zum Stationären angeln ist das doch Geschmacksache also warum nicht die 440 nehmen


----------



## Guinst (13. August 2022)

Vorgestern habe ich meine DDR Kombination mal ausgeführt. Ein bisschen Fett an den Rollengriff und frische 0,25er Mono aufgespult, mehr war nicht nötig um sie einsatzbereit zu machen. (man beachte das Wickelbild)

















Die Kombo ist mit 410g insgesamt erstaunlich leicht. Da die Rute aber recht schwer ist liegt sie natürlich nicht so ausgewogen in der Hand wie ein zeitgemäßes Werkzeug.

Die Kombination aus weicher Glasfaser und monofiler Schnur sorgt dafür, dass ziemliches Rätselraten angesagt ist, wenn es darum geht was sich am anderen Ende tut.
Einer meiner Anhiebe wurde mit einem dumpfen Rucken beantwortet. Im Drill zeigte das gummiartige Zusammenspiel aus Rute und Schnur dann durchaus Stärken. Somit kam die nicht/kaum funktionierende Bremse nicht zum Tragen. Ich hatte aber auch die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet um im Zweifel, bei stark geschlossener Bremse, durch Rückwärtskurbeln Schnur zu geben.






Fazit: Spinnangeln geht, mehr schlecht als recht, aber immerhin.


----------



## Bilch (13. August 2022)

Toller Bericht Guinst  Ja, bei so einer Glasfaser-Tele in Kombination mit Mono sind es die Erfahrungen und nicht die Rute, die dem Angler sagen, was der Köder macht; und auch das macht das Angeln mit solchen Old-School-Kombis zu einem besonderen Erlebnis  

P.S. und dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht


----------



## eiszeit (13. August 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Vorgestern habe ich meine DDR Kombination mal ausgeführt. Ein bisschen Fett an den Rollengriff und frische 0,25er Mono aufgespult, mehr war nicht nötig um sie einsatzbereit zu machen. (man beachte das Wickelbild)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415122
> 
> ...


Superund Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## ragbar (14. August 2022)

Ich find die Farbkombi der Rolle so geil.
Und nat.das Foto mit dem Hecht.


----------



## ragbar (14. August 2022)

Sehr schöne Vids für Old School Tackle Fans:
Jerry -Fish your way.
Man beachte die anglerfreundliche Bauweise der Fishing pier:


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. August 2022)

Ich habe jetzt zeitgemäßes Griffmaterial an meine "Tele-Exquisit" von DAM aufgebracht, aus alten Fahrradschläuchen! 
Je länger ich diesen Schrumpfschlauch-Griff gesehen habe, umso mehr habe ich ihn gehasst... 
So habe ich aus dem Fahrradgeschäft bei mir um die Ecke umsonst jede Menge Schlauchmaterial bekommen, das ich sehr schweißtreibend! doppelt, teilweise auch dreifach, aufgezogen habe. 

Fahrradschläuche gab es ja schon Anfang der 80er Jahre, darum ist dieses, übrigens sehr griffige Material, absolut zeitgemäß! 
Verwende die Rute zusammen mit der Quick 444 als Leuchtposenrute zum Nachtangeln und habe mit ihr mit dieser Kombo die ersten zwei kleinere Welse gefangen! 

Leider funktioniert meine Handy-Internet immer noch nicht, nur jetzt, wo ich in nem Saturn-Markt bin.


----------



## AbuMitchell (27. August 2022)

Vintage angling derby: DAM vs Buldo (Germany vs France)!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. August 2022)

Ja, die Wasserkugel hatte ich auch, habe die aber nie eingesetzt!


----------



## silverfish (27. August 2022)

_oh ja. Wasserkugel ,  meist in klwinen Grössen und immer klar , gern verwendet.Ob mit Schwimmbrot oder Grashüpfer an der treibenden Montage.Damit ließen sich die alten Döbel aus den ins Wasser hängenden Weidebüschen locken .Unterhalb des Stachelhardts war ne fängige Stelle.(Insider wissens)_


----------



## ragbar (28. August 2022)

Die klare DAM-Wasserkugel war Lieblingsuntensil von Vattern,damit hat er sich mit seiner 1.8m DAM -Sportserie (Vollglasrute) und der Daiwa Kapselrolle in Verbindung mit großen Naßfliegen an die großen ReBos rangemacht,die die Trockenflifischer in den tiefen Gumpen nicht kriegten.
Überaus erfolgreich,abends gab es die dann gebraten in der "Pension" auf den Teller.
Irgendwo hab ich auch noch dieses DAM-Set mit den drei Fliegen am Seitenarm und der Wasserkugel als Endgewicht,schön verpackt in diesem typischen rot schwarzen DAM Karton mit Beschreibung aus der Zeit.


----------



## eiszeit (28. August 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Die klare DAM-Wasserkugel war Lieblingsuntensil von Vattern,damit hat er sich mit seiner 1.8m DAM -Sportserie (Vollglasrute) und der Daiwa Kapselrolle in Verbindung mit großen Naßfliegen an die großen ReBos rangemacht,die die Trockenflifischer in den tiefen Gumpen nicht kriegten.
> Überaus erfolgreich,abends gab es die dann gebraten in der "Pension" auf den Teller.
> Irgendwo hab ich auch noch dieses DAM-Set mit den drei Fliegen am Seitenarm und der Wasserkugel als Endgewicht,schön verpackt in diesem typischen rot schwarzen DAM Karton mit Beschreibung aus der Zeit.







Hier mal ein Foto in blau/weiß/rot, man sieht noch den jungen Ziegenbock. Die Farben variierten, Baujahr bezogen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Aus welcher Zeit ist das Set, 60er Jahre? Wozu hatten die Wasserkugeln eigentlich 2 Ösen?


----------



## Forelle74 (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wozu hatten die Wasserkugeln eigentlich 2 Ösen?


Man hat da die Hauptschnur durchgefädelt
Somit konnte man die Tiefe variieren.


----------



## eiszeit (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Aus welcher Zeit ist das Set, 60er Jahre? Wozu hatten die Wasserkugeln eigentlich 2 Ösen?


Yep, aus den 60ern, (siehe Pfeil)


----------



## ragbar (29. August 2022)

Die Fliegen an den Fertigvorfächern aus dieser Zeit,mehhhh.......

Irgendwas Buschiges,Black-Palmermäßiges mußte ran (immmmmeeehhrr mit rotem "Beißpunkt" hinten dran) und was undefinierbares mit gelbem Körper und irgendeiner Rippung,die bald aufribbelte,und Flügeln direkt aus der Hühner- oder Taubenfeder.

Die "Dungfliege",gefangen haben die Dinger aber auch.

Erstens waren die Forellen damals dümmer,weil nicht soviel hochwertiges Zeug wie heute ins Wasser geworfen wurde,und zweitens waren die Fliegen aus dem Kaufhaus -Set von Snap in der Cellu-Box noch schlimmer.

Ich hatte da manche,die nicht eine Drift an meiner NDM-Cherry-Fly überlebten.

Die Köpfe der Flies waren nicht lackiert,schlecht oder gar nicht  geknotet und gebunden wie....,mein Wurfvermögen bescheiden und die Rute und Schnur scheixxe,trotzdem hat sich manchmal eine Regenbogenforelle erbarmt,die das Gefledder an meinem Vorfach für einen Streamer hielt. Ich glaub die BaFos waren schlauer,die warn auch drin aber gingen nicht dran.
 Also so bei mir nicht.
Der Goldkopf-Nymphenprofi nebenan holte die. Schöne,schwere,so richtige Goldbrummer-Bafos präsentierte der.
Für mich klar,der hatte ne Hardy-deshalb nur.

Die Box von Snap mit seinem "Fliegensortiment" hatte ich also annährend so  bald auf,wie die Bahnfahrt durch die Stadt zum Kaufhaus gedauert hat,um sie zu kaufen.
So,offtopic aus,zurück zur Wasserkugel (Imho Super Idee,die Bulle de l eau).


----------



## rhinefisher (29. August 2022)

Diese Teile fand ich schon als Kind total lächerlich.
Bis zu dem Tag, als ich in Kärnten sah, wie ein Italiener mit genau soeinem Dreierding abräumte.
Und wie der abräumte.... .


----------



## ragbar (29. August 2022)

Ja,und dieses spezielle Presskork-Ding zum Aufwickeln nach dem Angeln sucht heute seinesgleichen.
Das von meinem Vater ist (für mich) ein Time-Gem,liegt in der Vitrine und wird nicht mehr aufgeribbelt... gebunden natürlich an "DAM-Super-Mimicry".


----------



## AbuMitchell (9. September 2022)

Younger old-timers in action, this summer! Mid-'90s top-notch tackle...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2022)

Thanks for showing your youngtimer tackle to us. Looks great! 

In my opinion the 90s where one of the best decades for fishing tackle, especially for rods and reels.
Harmonic designed and also well made fishing tackle, fine for all modern fishing purposes, from the past till today.

These early made carbon fibre fishing rods have some kind of charisma which modern carbon fibre fishing rods never will reach. In the past there was a fine difference between the fishing tackle companies and their products. Like modern cars and fridges todays modern fishing tackle often looks very similar. Unfortunately nothing fancy anymore and quite often worse in quality.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2022)

Sehr interessante und außergewöhnliche Combos, aus der beginnenden Alles-in-Schwarz Zeitperiode!

Very interesting and extraordinary Rod and Reel Combinations, from the beginning All-in-Black Time Period.


----------



## AbuMitchell (10. September 2022)

Thanks! It is always a real pleasure to share these things with you guys.  



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Thanks for showing your youngtimer tackle to us. Looks great!
> 
> In my opinion the 90s where one of the best decades for fishing tackle, especially for rods and reels.
> Harmonic designed and also well made fishing tackle, fine for all modern fishing purposes, from the past till today.
> ...


Absolutely agree! Nothing to add here.  Some of the reels and rods from the 90s are unsurpassed to this day.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr interessante und außergewöhnliche Combos, aus der beginnenden Alles-in-Schwarz Zeitperiode!
> 
> Very interesting and extraordinary Rod and Reel Combinations, from the beginning All-in-Black Time Period.



The rods are Silstar's top-of-the-range model from the mid-90s. Very elegant color, dark purple. These snake-like stripes on the blank become noticeable in daylight. In the room-light, they are very discrete. I can write the exact model of the rods if someone is interested. 
Reels are well-known Shimano aero baitrunners GT from the 90s (I also have one aero perfection 3500mw, which is suitable for match and light feeder fishing, not a baitrunner but an excellent reel also).

Since I first purchased rods, the task was to pair them with appropriate reels (not only suitable in the terms of actual fishing but at the same time they should be from that time period). I didn't want Silstar reels. I always had an impression that Silstar had superb rods (when we are talking about their top-notch models), but reels (even their flagship reels) were not on that level of quality. Although I must make one exception in this statement because I really like Silstar Tiny 20, which is one crazy little thing.


----------



## eiszeit (10. September 2022)

Top reels and also top rods. Are these the Silstar Royal Class Specimen rods, look very good.


----------



## AbuMitchell (10. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Top reels and also top rods. Are these the Silstar Royal Class Specimen rods, look very good.


Yep! We talked about them at one point! 
Silstar Royal Class Specimen 360 L (at least I think the letter is L, since it is in italic thus funny-looking  ) kevlar diaflex.
From my experience, fantastic rods! Sensitive but strong at the same time. Very versatile in this casting weight, so depending on the system, you can go for bream, tench, carp, etc.

edit: IMO, Shimano Aero GTs are strong candidates for best shimano baitrunners to this day. 
Would be interesting to see other opinions on this subject.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. September 2022)

Hallo
Hab meiner alten Cormoran Spinking eine ähnliche Rolle verpasst wie sie damals mein Urgroßvater gefischt hat.
Dank eines Boardies hab ich eine wunderschöne Snap LS 560s erworben.

Die Rute hab ich auch schon etwas hergerichtet.
Sie war die Lieblings Karpfen Rute meines Uropas.
Ich wunderte mich damals etwas weils ja eigentlich eine Spinnrute war.
Die Combo wäre mir dauerhaft als Spinnrute auch zu schwer.
Er mochte aber die überlangen Karpfen Ruten nicht und nahm damals im Laden einfach was im zusagte
Egal ob das Spinnrute drauf stand oder nicht.
Da sie auch leicht parabolisch ist wäre sie mir für Gummifisch und Co. eh untauglich.
Vielleicht grad noch für Wobbler und große Spinner.

Sie taugt mir grad für Gewässer wo ich eh nicht weit werfen muss.
Die Rolle ist sehr solide und ist bestens geeignet für Karpfen.

Da kommt noch ne schöne Mono drauf und bald wird sie getestet.

Ich berichte hier weiter.

Danke nochmal an Hecht100+  für die tolle Snap Rolle.
Grüße Michi


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. September 2022)

Glückwunsch zur neuen gebrauchten Rolle Forelle74 was hatte den dein Urgroßvater früher für eine Rolle gefischt ?


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen gebrauchten Rolle Forelle74 was hatte den dein Urgroßvater früher für eine Rolle gefischt ?


Hallo 
Ans genaue Modell kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern. 
Es war auf jedenfall eine Schwarze D.A.M oder Cormoran in ähnlicher Optik. 

Eine alte D.A.M Quick hatte ich damals auch noch von ihm vererbt bekommen. 
Genauso wie ne alte Cormoran Tele Rute.
Die Rute fische ich bis sie nicht mehr brauchbar war.
Die Rollen hab ich weil sie defekt waren ( leider) irgendwann hergegeben. 
Und gegen modernere getauscht.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> edit: IMO, Shimano Aero GTs are strong candidates for best shimano baitrunners to this day.
> Would be interesting to see other opinions on this subject.


Man sollte diese Rollen nicht zu sehr loben und in den Himmel heben, die Gebrauchtpreise machen das dann auch

One shouldn't praise these reels too much and praise them to the skies, the used prices will do the same


----------



## dawurzelsepp (14. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ans genaue Modell kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.
> Es war auf jedenfall eine Schwarze D.A.M oder Cormoran in ähnlicher Optik.
> 
> ...



Wenn man eine persönliche Bindung zu solchen Rollen hat lohnt immer ein aufheben, irgendwann tut sich mal eine Spenderrolle auf bzw können andere weiterhelfen.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wenn man eine persönliche Bindung zu solchen Rollen hat lohnt immer ein aufheben, irgendwann tut sich mal eine Spenderrolle auf bzw können andere weiterhelfen.


Ja das sollte man machen.
Damals war ich 12 ungefähr. 
Hab aber das meiste aus der Zeit behalten .
Die Rute war immer ordentlich verstaut  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2022)

Wenn man das alles vorher gewusst hätte ....  ich hätte manches anders gemacht, vor allem die wirklich guten Sachen gleich in genügender Menge nietnagelneu gekauft, und mich jetzt schon Jahrzehnte dran erfreut. Und manches nicht weg gegeben.
Dann hätte das mit der Tackleaffen-Immunität auch schon früher geklappt


----------



## zulu (14. September 2022)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angel-angelrute-angelrolle-sportex
		

darf man sowas hier einstellen
besteht da Interesse ?

ich bin natürlich nicht der Verkäufer und kenne den auch nicht

habe das nur zufällig gerade gesehen und finde das sind gute Sachen für das Geld
vielleicht kann man ja noch etwas den Preis drücken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angel-angelrute-angelrolle-sportex
> 
> 
> darf man sowas hier einstellen
> ...


Wenn da dann "Diese Seite gibt es nicht" bei rauskommt, spricht da nichts gegen. Ansonsten die Boardregeln beachten.


----------



## zulu (14. September 2022)

ok, bin neu hier in diesem Thema
zeig dann mal was von meinem alten Krempel
wenn ich Zeit hab


----------



## zulu (14. September 2022)

Das war eine Quick 440 mit
einer 2,70 Meter langen Telerute von der Deutschen Firma Sportex in sichtbar gutem Zustand.
Die Rute war made in Germany, aus Ulmer Fertigung 
Wurfgewicht von 20 bis 60 Gramm 
und das für 39 €
Preis fand ich gut 
hätte ich das auf einem Flohmarkt gefunden 
hätte hätte hätte ich vielleicht etwas gehandelt und zu geschlagen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. September 2022)

Hast du auch Bilder von deinem Vintage-Tackle? Wir alle brauchen regelmäßig neue Vitamine für die Augen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Das war eine Quick 440 mit
> einer 2,70 Meter langen Telerute von der Deutschen Firma Sportex in sichtbar gutem Zustand.
> Die Rute war made in Germany, aus Ulmer Fertigung
> Wurfgewicht von 20 bis 60 Gramm
> ...



Wäre ich auf dem Flohmarkt der Verkäufer, hätte ich dir den Krempel auch für 20€ aufs Auge gedrückt...und wäre den Ladenhüter endlich los.
Der Markt ist voll mit Quick 330/440/550, kaum einer will die dicken Trecker haben (Ausnahme Bestzustand in OVP) und nicht selten sind sie auch einfach völlig abgeranzt oder auch verbastelt.
Gefragt sind lediglich die kleinen und Sondermodelle, alles andre ist Massenware die keine Nachfrage mehr erfährt.
Nach alten Teleruten schreit sowieso keiner, egal von welcher "grandiosen" Firma sie auch stammen möge. Ruten sind generell schwerer verkaufbar wie Rollen, weil sie schlichtweg auch mehr Versandkosten verursachen. Ne Telerute fällt zwar noch nicht unter den Sperrzuschlag, aber gebrauchen kann sowas auch keiner mehr..außer eben Sammler die genau danach suchen (unwahrscheinlich auf nem Flohmarkt) aber auch entsprechende qualitative Ansprüche haben.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi

Deine Einschätzung zu den Quicks ist berechtigt auch was die Mengen und Qualität dieser Rollen angeht jedoch sind auch diese Rollen immernoch gut zu fischen.......vorrausgesetzt man setzt sich mit sowas auseinander. Meine 550 z.B. habe ich an meiner Welsrute schon lieben gelernt, kraftvoll schwer und zum Stationären Angeln immer noch zu gebrauchen.
Es liegt immer viel im Auge des Betrachters der eine mag sowas der andere nicht.


Nochmal zurückzukommen auf die Rollen von Forelle74 
Ja die Denkweise in jüngeren Jahren war eine andere und auch ich bereue das ich irgendwann die Rollenkartons mit technischen Datenblatt meiner Quick CD + SEL + LTi Microlite etc entsorgt habe. Dieser schöne Rote Karton mit der goldenen Quick CDi II drauf oder die meines Vaters auch in Rot mit der Roten CDi 
Seither hebe ich viele Rollenkartons auf.

Das wäre eig auch einmal ein paar Beiträge wert, zeigt her eure Rollenverpackungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Das wäre eig auch einmal ein paar Beiträge wert, zeigt her eure Rollenverpackungen.


So richtig doll alte habe ich leider nicht mehr bzw. von allen neu gekauften Rollen, aber mit den besseren neu gekauften Youngtimern Ende 90 habe ich dann alle aufgehoben, weggefaltet auf dem Boden gelagert. Viel Flachpappe geworden, vom Volumen einige Umzugskartons . Auch gebraucht gekaufte alte Kartons kommen mit dazu, die hebe ich so separiert auf.


----------



## zulu (15. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du auch Bilder von deinem Vintage-Tackle? Wir alle brauchen regelmäßig neue Vitamine für die Augen!


mal sehen , wie gesagt wenn ich Zeit habe gehe ich mal in den Keller

Die schönen alten Rollen und Ruten habe ich vor Jahren schon hergegeben
da waren auch ein paar Quicks dabei 
habe da noch relativ viel   bei ebay bekommen  vor allem für die kleinen.
Am besten bezahlt war die Grüne 550er mit Meterzählscheibe die habe ich mal von einem Schweizer bekommen.
Der meinte das ist eine Seerolle zum Vertikalangeln auf Felchen (Renken) und Saiblinge  in den Alpenseen gewesen.
Konnte man rucki zucki hochleiern und dann wieder genau auf die tiefe runter lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bimmelrudi
> 
> Deine Einschätzung zu den Quicks ist berechtigt auch was die Mengen und Qualität dieser Rollen angeht jedoch sind auch diese Rollen immernoch gut zu fischen.......vorrausgesetzt man setzt sich mit sowas auseinander. Meine 550 z.B. habe ich an meiner Welsrute schon lieben gelernt, kraftvoll schwer und zum Stationären Angeln immer noch zu gebrauchen.
> Es liegt immer viel im Auge des Betrachters der eine mag sowas der andere nicht.



Keine Frage, wer es noch nutzen möchte und dafür ne Verwendung hat wird gewiss nicht enttäuscht werden.  
Ich nutze selbst auch noch einiges an älteren Rollen (und auch nur Rollen, bei Ruten gehe ich kein Weg zurück), gezielt und zweckbedingt.

ne 550er wäre mir fürs Welsangeln aber zb nix, innenliegende Spule, zu wenig Schnurfassung, ungünstiger Wirkungskreis des Getriebes bei starker Krafteinwirkung.
Ne 5001er ist zwar etwas besser, hat aber das gleiche Getriebeproblem. Welse von 1.80 bis ü2m damit zu bändigen ist überhaupt nicht spaßig wenn dein Rollengetriebe einfach nur noch steht und keine Möglichkeit des Kurbelns besteht (schon paarmal damit gehabt, seitdem liegen sie in der Vitrine)
Gut, sie ist nicht kaputtzukriegen, das nützt mir aber auch nix wenn ich den Wels nicht bewegen kann...im großen Strom sowas zu fischen ist nochmal ne ganz andre Nummer als in irgendeinem Kleinfluss.

Damit will ich die Rollen keineswegs verteufeln, Gott bewahre. Sonst würde ich alte Rollen ja nicht sammeln und hin und wieder noch nutzen.
Ändert aber nix dran das der Markt mittlerweile stark geflutet wurde/wird mit "Dachbodenfunden vom Opa", "selten/rar" und "Antik".
In der Regel trifft einfach mal nichts davon zu...nicht ganz unwichtig dies als möglicher Interessent auch zu erkennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ... das gleiche *Getriebeproblem*. Welse von 1.80 bis ü2m damit zu bändigen ist überhaupt nicht spaßig *wenn dein Rollengetriebe einfach nur noch steht und keine Möglichkeit des Kurbelns besteht* (schon paarmal damit gehabt, seitdem liegen sie in der Vitrine)
> Gut, sie ist nicht kaputtzukriegen, das nützt mir aber auch nix wenn ich den Wels nicht bewegen kann...im großen Strom sowas zu fischen ist nochmal ne ganz andre Nummer als in irgendeinem Kleinfluss.


Hast du schön beschrieben - umgekehrt ist es jedoch ganz wunderbar: 
Eine Oldtimer oder Youngtimer-Rolle, welche denn genau das von dir beschriebene leichthin bewältigt, ist heute noch superb für Großfische!
Ich wage zu sagen, dass in dieser Superschwergewichtsdisziplin des "Zerren-um-jeden-Preis" viele nietnagelneue  beworbene "Großfischrollen" mit dem wirklich gutem Rollenstoff ab Mitte 70er Jahre gar nicht mehr mithalten können, weil neu immer mehr an Material gespart wurde, oft tragend nun Kunststoff verwendet wird, und feiste Mechanik durch Tricks und Sperrlagerchen usw. ersetzt wurde. (Eine handvoll der Neuangebotsrollen außen vor)

(Genaue Rollentypen aufzählend zu nennen enthalte ich mich geflissentlich, auch wg. dem Gebrauchtmarkt und den globalen Suchmaschinen )



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Damit will ich die Rollen keineswegs verteufeln, Gott bewahre. Sonst würde ich alte Rollen ja nicht sammeln und hin und wieder noch nutzen.
> Ändert aber nix dran das der Markt mittlerweile stark geflutet wurde/wird mit "Dachbodenfunden vom Opa", "selten/rar" und "Antik".
> In der Regel trifft einfach mal nichts davon zu...nicht ganz unwichtig dies als möglicher Interessent auch zu erkennen.


Umso wichtiger hier für alle Interessenten im Forum nachzufragen  , ob die technischen Eigenschaften einer Oldtimerrolle für den beabsichtigten (schweren) Angeleinsatz wirklich hochklassig sind, oder eher schwach, oder ganz mau.

Das bringt immer wieder spannende NEUE Threads!
Diesen Thread sollte man m.M.n. nicht damit vollmachen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich wage zu sagen, dass in dieser Superschwergewichtsdisziplin des "Zerren-um-jeden-Preis" viele nietnagelneue  beworbene "Großfischrollen" mit dem wirklich gutem Rollenstoff ab Mitte 70er Jahre gar nicht mehr mithalten können, weil neu immer mehr an Material gespart wurde, oft tragend nun Kunststoff verwendet wird, und feiste Mechanik durch Tricks und Sperrlagerchen usw. ersetzt wurde. (Eine handvoll der Neuangebotsrollen außen vor)



Gerade in dieser Disziplin auf unsre größten Süßwassserfische wird jeder alter Trecker heutzutage gnadenlos abgewatscht von einer dafür gemachten modernen Rolle...und das in vielfacher Hinsicht. Gerade im Stationärrollen-Bereich beim Welsangeln gibt es nur wenige Marken, auf die man sich kompromislos verlassen kann.
Von den alten Rollen würde ich gezielt heute keine einzige mehr dafür verwenden wollen. Leichtere Aufgaben gerne, aber das schwere Welsangeln im Strom never ever again.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich wage zu sagen, dass in dieser Superschwergewichtsdisziplin des "Zerren-um-jeden-Preis" viele nietnagelneue beworbene "Großfischrollen" mit dem wirklich gutem Rollenstoff ab Mitte 70er Jahre gar nicht mehr mithalten können, weil neu immer mehr an Material gespart wurde, oft tragend nun Kunststoff verwendet wird,


Na ja, obwohl ich im Süßwasser ausser Waller alles mit Shimanos mache, und davon auch wirklich überzeugt bin, nutze ich für richtig starke Fische nochimmer meine alten US Penn Statios.
Bei großen BG Multis bin ich sowieso von Penn sehr angetan.. .


----------



## zulu (15. September 2022)

gut im Strom habe ich noch nie auf große Fische geangelt
aber im stillen Wasser halte ich die Eigenschaften der Rute und die Drilltechnik
für deutlich wichtiger als die Rolle 
aufwickeln tut man doch beim Absenken der Rute
so wie beim Fliegenfischen 
specimenfishing sollte man eh nicht mit so altem Zeug machen
oder ?


----------



## Ti-it (15. September 2022)

Ich habe von meinem Opa leider auch nur noch 1 Rute und 1 Rolle. Leider wurde damals alles weggegeben und keiner dachte daran, dass ich vllt mal seine Leidenschaft teilen könnte. Dafür habe ich noch jede Menge Fotos.
Eins davon habe ich mir auf Leinwand machen lassen.






Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Dace (15. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> specimenfishing sollte man eh nicht mit so altem Zeug machen
> oder ?



Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du unter "specimenfishing" verstehtst aber ich betreibe mit meinem bis zu über 40 Jahren und älteren Geräteschaften erfolgreich "Specimen Hunting". Ich sehe mich da in keiner Art und Weise eingeschränkt.

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas. (15. September 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du unter "specimenfishing" verstehtst aber ich betreibe mit meinem bis zu über 40 Jahren und älteren Geräteschaften erfolgreich "Specimen Hunting". Ich sehe mich da in keiner Art und Weise eingeschränkt.
> 
> Tight lines



alles was vor 1971 war ist alt, davor gab es noch keine Shimano Rollen


----------



## Dace (15. September 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> alles was vor 1971 war ist alt, davor gab es noch keine Shimano Rollen



Und? Fühlst du dich jetzt alt oder jung?

Tight lines


----------



## Thomas. (15. September 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Und? Fühlst du dich jetzt alt oder jung?
> 
> Tight lines


im Geiste jung, mit leichten Körperlichen Wehwehchen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. September 2022)

Vor 40 Jahren waren doch einige (inkl. mir) noch Jugendangler, die froh waren, wenn man mal nen anständigen Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Aal gefangen hat! Und das mit einer Ausrüstung, die nicht zu schwer und zu stark gewesen ist! 
Hauptsache robust und den zu beangelnden Fischarten angepaßt... 

Welse wurden in unseren damals befischten Gewässern auch gar nicht besetzt und wenn, hätte ein Jugendlicher bestimmt nie gezielt auf diese Fischart geangelt!  Die Technik der größeren Rollen war mehr fürs Pilken auf Dorsch und noch fürs Brandungsangeln ausgelegt, aber wer unbedingt in Norwegen, auf Wels und Big Game fischen wollte, hat sich eben eine Multi mit ner passenden Rute dazu gekauft....


----------



## zulu (15. September 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was du unter "specimenfishing" verstehtst aber ich betreibe mit meinem bis zu über 40 Jahren und älteren Geräteschaften erfolgreich "Specimen Hunting". Ich sehe mich da in keiner Art und Weise eingeschränkt.
> 
> Tight lines


Ich auch nicht, die schönsten Fische habe ich mit ganz normalem Standard Gerät bekommen.
Weil man einfach drauf los geangelt hat und sich hat überraschen lassen.
Der erste Karpfen mit der Stippe, der erste Wels mit der leichten Spinnrute auf einen kleinen kupfernen Mepps

Diese nur speziellen Welsfischer mit dem entsprechendem Zeug
diese Leute die nur auf Wels fischen und gar nichts anderes wollen.
Oder die Karpfenfischer mit ihren Boilies ,Zelten , Liegen , Bissanzeigern und was man sonst noch so alles braucht.
Die Hechtler mit ihren dicken Gummis und so.
Die meine ich .
Das würde ich auch nur mit dem besten vom besten machen.
So meinte ich das.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> alles was vor 1971 war ist alt, davor gab es noch keine Shimano Rollen



Ich sehe dich schon mit ner "jungen" Dux Auto am Wasser


----------



## Dace (15. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch nur mit dem besten vom besten machen.



Ich finde das Beste vom Besten gab es eigentlich immer schon. Irgendwann ist es zwar älter, aber angeln kann man damit immer noch.


Tight lines


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gerade in dieser Disziplin auf unsre größten Süßwassserfische wird jeder alter Trecker heutzutage gnadenlos abgewatscht von einer dafür gemachten modernen Rolle...und das in vielfacher Hinsicht. Gerade im Stationärrollen-Bereich beim Welsangeln gibt es nur wenige Marken, auf die man sich kompromislos verlassen kann.
> Von den alten Rollen würde ich gezielt heute keine einzige mehr dafür verwenden wollen. Leichtere Aufgaben gerne, aber das schwere Welsangeln im Strom never ever again.


Du schriebst erst vom aktiv kurbelnden Drill über Rolle und Getriebe;  da sehe ich nichts von ganz modernen Stationärrollen.
Vor allem in händlebaren netten Größen, nett bis höchstens 600g.  
Jetzt widersprichst du dem gleich wieder.
Kann ja sein, du beziehst dich auf irgendwelche Sonderlinge im Kabeltrommel-Melonenformat, die ich nicht kenne.  
Oder gar mit Elektromotor und Akku-Energie.

Die Grenze des kraftmäßig machbaren stellt schnell und allermeist der haltende und kurbelnde Angler selber dar, nichtmal die Rolle. Für Schnüre kann man mit PE schon regelrechte Seile hernehmen, zu Schnüren und Rollen können die Ruten bei weitem nicht mithalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schriebst erst vom aktiv kurbelnden Drill über Rolle und Getriebe;  da sehe ich nichts von ganz modernen Stationärrollen in händlebaren netten Größen, nett bis höchstens 600g.
> Meinst du irgendwelche Sonderlinge im Kabeltrommel-Melonenformat?
> 
> Die Grenze des kraftmäßig machbaren stellt schnell der Angler selber dar, nicht die Rolle.


Bei 600g reden wir auch nicht von Welsrollen. Schau dir einfach mal ne Penn Spinfisher 950ssm oder auch ne Spinfisher V ab Größe 8500 an.
Das sind keine Leichtgewichte, aber bestens zum Ansitzangeln auf Wels geeignet, seit zig Jahren bewährtes Material.
Wer Leichtgewichte beim Ansitz auf Wels nutzt, sollte besser sein Tun überdenken.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. September 2022)

Waller sind da für mich nicht unbedingt der Maßstab, eher Thune, Mako oder Sail - alles sehr schnelle und ausdauernde Fische.
Für Sail ist ne 7500er ss völlig OK, für Thun ist ne 9500er total überfordert.. .
Waller kenne ich bloß bis ca. 180cm, das sind, verglichen mit nem 1m Thun, lahme Säcke.
Zum Ansitzangeln nehme ich 9500er, zum spinnen ne 650gr Shimano - da fühle ich mich gut gerüstet.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei 600g reden wir auch nicht von Welsrollen. Schau dir einfach mal ne Penn Spinfisher 950ssm oder auch ne Spinfisher V ab Größe 8500 an.
> Das sind keine Leichtgewichte, aber bestens zum Ansitzangeln auf Wels geeignet, seit zig Jahren bewährtes Material.
> Wer Leichtgewichte beim Ansitz auf Wels nutzt, sollte besser sein Tun überdenken.


Diese Penn sind doch schon wieder Oldtimer oder eben die Untergattung Youngtimer! 

Faktisch sind die 900g Riesen wegen der längeren Hebel, wie angefangen mit ihrem weiten Rotor u.a.m. , nicht stärker als die gut gebauten 600g Rollen, oft sogar gegen Exemplare aus der gleichen Familie.
Da habe ich lange mit experimentiert und gequält, und rechnerisch geht das auch gut auf bei einer Stationärrolle mit ihrer immer relativ sehr dünnen Stationärachsenmitte, wo alles rüber muss. Über 15kg zu kurbeln schaffte ich bisher nicht.
Und die BigGamer sagen, da fliegt sowieso der Rollenhalter gerne weg. 
Selbst der Fuji DPS-H mit den dicken Faserschellen ist in Bruchgefahr, je größer die Stationärrolle, desto eher.

Die große Schnurfassung fehlt eventuell beim Wels-Ansitzen, das ist klar. Und die dicken abreibbaren Schnüre auch. Ist notwendig, wo man es braucht.

Mit z.B. einer vergleichsweise kleinen bis geradezu winzigen Ryobi Applause in Größe 3000 (48mm Spule; mit vom Rollenvolumen her realtiv unglaublich schweren 300g !) wurde jedoch bisher alle Fische (Wels) beim Spinnen gestoppt, sofern die Schnur reißfest genug war, so als Gegenbeispiel für klein. Auch schon eigentlich ein Youngtimer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit z.B. einer vergleichsweise kleinen bis geradezu winzigen Ryobi Applause in Größe 3000 mit nur 300g wurde jedoch bisher alle Fische (Wels) beim Spinnen gestoppt, sofern die Schnur reißfest genug war, so als Gegenbeispiel. Auch schon eigentlich ein Youngtimer.



Sicherlich werden auch überdimensional große Fische mit Tackle gefangen, was dafür so nicht vorgesehen war.
Das war früher so und wird auch in 100 Jahren noch so sein.
Das war nur nicht das Thema und dementsprechend sind das dann auch nur sporadische oder seltene Beifänge, wenngleich auch sehr imposante.

PS: Ne Penn Spinfisher V wurde gerade mal vor 10 Jahren auf der ICAST vorgestellt, noch viel zu jung um als Youngtimer durch zu gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

Ach was , die alte 3.Gen (Überwurfspule Mechaniksperre Voll-Messing-Getriebe) war doch die beste und schon Oldtimer, die anderen nur leichte Weiterentwicklungen, schreibt selbst Penn so als Generationen mit den Überwurfspulen fort.
3./4./5. Spinfisher  Generation 9500SS (Model 1996) , 950SSM (Model 2007), SSV9500 (Model 2013)

Bei sowas sag ich:  ja, das ist nochmal ein Tacken solider als der Standardaufbau


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. September 2022)

Ich würde das mit der Welsangelei nicht so eng sehen den auch schon in den 70er Jahren wo diese großen Quick 550 am Markt waren wurde damit bei uns auf Wels geangelt (aus Erzählungen der älteren Mitglieder). In unserer Vereinscronik wird ein Wels mit 2,06m dargestellt wo eben solch eine Rolle mit am Bild ist. Auch in den 80er Jahren weis ich von einem 2m Fisch der mit solchen Gerät gefangen wurde. Selbst ich habe eine dieser großen besagten Quick 550 von einem älteren Angler (der sie von einem noch ältern hat) geschenkt bekommen. Nebens einer Everready 4200 mit 0,60mm drauf. 
Ich denke eher das sich die Angelweise geändert hat beim Welsfischen, heutzutage sagt man halten um jeden Preis, früher hat man mehr laufen lassen. 
Was auch noch hinzukommt das früher sehr viel dickere SChnüre gefischt wurden weil die Tragkraft noch eine andere war. Meine 550 z.B. habe ich mit 0.60mm Mono bespult und komme damit sehr gut klar, weich und nicht so viel Tragkraft wie ne geflochtene dafür eine bessere Abriebfestigkeit.

Im Grunde ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er jetzt lieber modern oder Oldschool angelt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Nur sollte man, wenn man Nachts z. B. mit Wurmbündel auf Aal in einem Gewässer angelt, in dem auch Welse vorkommen, sollte IMMER! Damit gerechnet werden, daß auch ein Wels beißen kann! 

Egal ob jetzt nun mit Vintage-Gerät oder modernem, es sollte nur bestimmte Mindest-Kriterien erfüllen! Wie etwa Mono- Schnur ab 0,40 und geflochtene ab 0,30er.... Nur sollte nicht modernes Gerät mit Vintage-Material gemischt werden, da geflochtene z. B. in Stahlringe von Ruten aus den 80ern, evtl. auch in Schnurlaufröllchen?  einschneiden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das sich die Angelweise geändert hat beim Welsfischen, heutzutage sagt man halten um jeden Preis, früher hat man mehr laufen lassen.
> Was auch noch hinzukommt das früher sehr viel dickere SChnüre gefischt wurden weil die Tragkraft noch eine andere war. Meine 550 z.B. habe ich mit 0.60mm Mono bespult und komme damit sehr gut klar, weich und nicht so viel Tragkraft wie ne geflochtene dafür eine bessere Abriebfestigkeit.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er jetzt lieber modern oder Oldschool angelt.


Ich kenne die Naab und die Elbe, das sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Wasser und Bedingungen.
Die Oberweser ist wahrscheinlich noch eins schneller unterwegs, da bleibt normale (Brandungs)Bebleiung nicht mehr liegen, sonder rollt.
Mit Laufenlassen ist es bei starker Strömung vorbei, das geht nicht mehr.
In der Naab im Unterlauf suche und vermisse ich die Strömung immer, da gehts oft bei Wind schon teilweise rückwärts.
Insofern ist STARKSTROM-Angeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, in jedem Falle was anderes,  man braucht schon eine starke Rollenwinde mit guter Dimensionierung für den kämpfenden Angler.

Dass die DAM's mit dem schönen Wormdrive-Hauptgetriebe prinzipiell arge Schwächlinge beim Einzug sind, ist einfach so.
Sind die aktuellen teureren Shimano's mit Wormshaft-Verleger auch, und werden trotzdem gekauft und gemocht, und spezifisch einsetzbar sind sie.


----------



## jkc (19. September 2022)

Moinsen,




das Teil habe ich am WE von einem Kollegen bekommen, er von einer Nachbarin aus dem Nachlass ihres Mannes. Angeblich bis zu 70 Jahre alt, kommt mir dafür aber überraschend leicht vor. Hab sie im Detail auch noch nicht angesehen ob sie noch fischbar ist.
2 Klappringe sind meine ich dran.
Kann das Teil jemand zeitlich einordnen?

Grüße


----------



## Dübel (19. September 2022)

Schau mal hier:



			Zebco Europe -  Firmengeschichte
		


Die Firma Snap Angelgeräte gab es wohl unter diesem Namen von 1967 - 1994, wenn ich das der Firmengeschichte von Zebco richtig entnehme.

70 Jahre alt ist die Rute auf keinen Fall. Aus den 70er-Jahren eventuell.
Irgendwer hier kann das bestimmt noch genauer sagen.


----------



## eiszeit (19. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Anhang anzeigen 418553
> 
> Das Teil habe ich am WE von einem Kollegen bekommen, er von einer Nachbarin aus dem Nachlass ihres Mannes. Angeblich bis zu 70 Jahre alt, kommt mir dafür aber überraschend leicht vor. Hab sie im Detail auch noch nicht angesehen ob sie noch fischbar ist.
> ...


Ist ne Brandungsrute aus den 80ern. Kostete 1984, 165,00DM und sie nannte sich Brandungsrute Fehmarn. Ist ne sehr kräftige und robuste Rute mit Porzelitringen mit großem Durchmesser für weiteste Würfe. Der erste Ring ist ein Klappring, das Handteil mit Neoprengriff und Schraubrollenhalter. Die orangene Farbe gab einen guten Kontrast zum Wasser.
Vertrieb: Witt & Führmann, Tostedt


----------



## jkc (19. September 2022)

Coolio, danke für die Infos, dann ist das Teil zumindest so alt wie ich.


----------



## ragbar (20. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Brandungsrute Fehmarn.


Ist das geil.
Ich hätte die nur wegen dem Namen und der Farbe gekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2022)

Von dieser Farbe u.a.m. gab es richtig viel, Shakespeare hatte z.B. eine ganze Palette von damals 1977 richtig guten Glasfiberruten, auch lange Teleruten.
Wer sowas mag.

War mir vielfach zu knallig, zu auffällig, hat sich mit Farbänderung auch schnell am Fisch erwiesen.

Sowas kann man heute in lang+dick sehr gut als Behelfsschranke oder Platz-Signal-Marker verwenden


----------



## rhinefisher (20. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> War mir vielfach zu knallig, zu auffällig, hat sich mit Farbänderung auch schnell am Fisch erwiesen.


Was im Süßwasser gruselig anmutet, kann an der Küste ganz gut sein.. .


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. September 2022)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage was sich auch etwas auf das Vintage Angeln bezieht und zwar kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich einen Rutenring / Endring unterscheiden kann ob die Einlage aus Glas oder Achat ist ?

Achat soll ja wesentlich härter sein wie Glas doch gibt es auch einen farblichen Unterschied zu erkennen ?
Grund ist das ich einige dieser Ringe besitze und nicht wirklich zuordnen kann.

Gab es hierfür auch einen Deutschen Hersteller der Glas oder Achat Ringe gebaut hat ?

@Admins
Sollte das Thema hier falsch sein bitte einfach verschieben


----------



## Dübel (21. September 2022)

Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet. Aber diese Frage taucht in einschlägigen Foren immer wieder auf. Was ich da bisher gelernt habe, ist folgendes.
Achat ist ja ein Naturmaterial und hat als solches meist eine mehr oder weniger ungleichmäßige Färbung und ist komplett oder zumindest stellenweise trüb. Glas hingegen ist normalerweise sehr einheitlich rot und gleichmäßig durchsichtig.
Ich habe an meinen diversen alten Ruten Ringe mit beiden Materialien und bilde mir ein, den Unterschied zu erkennen. Belegen kann ich das allerdings nicht.


Definitiv ein Glasring an meiner Black Seal aus tschechischer Produktion.







Wahrscheinlich Achat an meiner Hechtrute, die ich aus Resten verschiedener Ruten neu aufgebaut hab.
Dieser Ring hatte sehr starke Riefen und war unbrauchbar geworden. Achat lässt sich aber prima schleifen und polieren. Deshalb wird dieses Material ja auchfür Rutenringe verwendet. 
Es hat zwar einige Mühe gekostet und der Innendurchmesser des Rings war hinterher bestimmt einen Millimeter größer, aber nun ist er wieder 100 % schnurschonend.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage was sich auch etwas auf das Vintage Angeln bezieht und zwar kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich einen Rutenring / Endring unterscheiden kann ob die Einlage aus Glas oder Achat ist ?
> 
> Achat soll ja wesentlich härter sein wie Glas doch gibt es auch einen farblichen Unterschied zu erkennen ?
> Grund ist das ich einige dieser Ringe besitze und nicht wirklich zuordnen kann.


Hallo,

groß ist der Unterschied nicht in der Härte. Nach der Mohs - Skala hat Achat 6,5 bis 7 und Glas 6.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. September 2022)

Besten Dank für die Antworten Dübel & Lajos1 

Dann habe ich sowohl als auch sprich klare druchsichtige Glaseinlagen und farblichveränderte Achatspitzenringe.


----------



## AbuMitchell (22. September 2022)

Excellent discussion about old reels on the last few pages.

Personally, I like to use vintage equipment (and I also like to use a new one)...and I don't like generalizations such as "everything new is better than any old equipment", or on the other hand "everything new is crap", etc.

When we are talking about rods, there are some absolute jewels among the old-timers (fiberglass, and carbon too). Not only in the terms of quality, and hand-craft, but also in the terms of to-this-day unsurpassed performance as well.

When it comes to reels, the situation is more complicated...but there are also certain reels, from the 60s, 70s, and beginning of the 80s, that are still not only usable but in some parameters outperform the majority of today's tackle. And we can discuss, which ones? 

Of course, it all depends on the particular piece of equipment, particular terrain, particular fishing scenario...and the context of use. We must put them into the right context. We can not judge some 70s reel, by the length of its cast, or line-lay of the braid. Why? Because these reels were not designed for such parameters and such types of fishing. Just use them, in the way they were intended to be used... and then compare them to others. 

Therefore, there are certain old reels that are robust, reliable, have an excellent quality of all parts, strong, have good brakes....and are aesthetically so beautiful.  So why not use them for catfishing, carp fishing, pike, etc? Of course, in those situations where you don't have to cast 300 meters, or where using of braid is not a priority. 


On the other hand, DAM Quick 550 for catching a catfish? It is certainly robust enough and was certainly used for that purpose back in the day... However, I would never use it. And must add, I am not a big fan of these old quicks. IMO, there were much better reels from that time period, issued by some of the competing companies. 

But, hey, green DAM Gloria paired with dam quick 330N/440N/550N...looks cool. It is not always about the performance or comfort...there is also something about the certain charm.  So I get it!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. September 2022)

DAM Quick XXXN ist vom Charme her schon eine ganz andere wie z.B. eine Quick XXX denn das Geräusch was so eine Rolle erzeugt  ist ein ganz anderes. Das surren der Rücklaufsperre mag für einige eher nervig sein und für andere ein vertrautes Geräusch was einen in eine andere Zeit versetzt....man liebt es oder man hasst es.

Für mich ist eine Quick 550 immer noch eine brauchbare Rolle für die Welsangelei vorrausgesetzt man fischt mit etwas Gefühl und bedacht, das Thema hatte ich schon mal angeschnitten.


----------



## zulu (23. September 2022)

Soo, 
nun wie versprochen hier zwei Geräte die ich immer noch regelmäßig benutze.


----------



## zulu (23. September 2022)

und die andere


----------



## silverfish (23. September 2022)

Heute was ganz antikes Edles gesehen.
Schöner schlanker schwarzer Blank. Modisch roter Handgriff mit Schieberingen .
Material Vollglas mit schwabbliger Spitze. 1.10m Länge ,zwei geteilt .Mindestens 45 Jahre alt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. September 2022)

die Rute gab es bis 1989 zu kaufen in der DDR, war das billigste was so ging, glaub war deutlich unter 15 Mark.


----------



## eiszeit (23. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> und die andere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ne Sportex  Rute. Dürfte aus der Turbo-Speed Serie sein.
Super Rute.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Quick 550 immer noch eine brauchbare Rolle für die Welsangelei vorrausgesetzt man fischt mit etwas Gefühl und bedacht,



Da bin ich bei dir, wenn man nicht den Fisch vor irgendwelchen Hindernissen fern halten muß klappt das, sogar mit einem 17 Pfund Spiegler an der Match mit 0,12er Vorfach.
Natürlich sollte das Gerät zu der zu erwartenden Fischart passen aber große Fische beißen auch auf kleine Köder.


Gruß Frank


----------



## BaFO (24. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute was ganz antikes Edles gesehen.
> Schöner schlanker schwarzer Blank. Modisch roter Handgriff mit Schieberingen .
> Material Vollglas mit schwabbliger Spitze. 1.10m Länge ,zwei geteilt .Mindestens 45 Jahre alt.


Oh ja, davon hab ich auch eine!
Allerdings grüner Vollglasstock mit ca 1,50-1,60m.
Germina irgendwas…
Hab sie aber gestrippt, um sie neu aufzubauen. Das ist aber noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Soo,
> nun wie versprochen hier zwei Geräte die ich immer noch regelmäßig benutze.
> Anhang anzeigen 418992
> Anhang anzeigen 418994
> ...


Den rot lackierten Gnubbel am Rollenfuß habe ich damals in den 80ern an vielen Rollen gesehen. Ich nehme mal an, daß ist der Bügel-Außenanschlag! 

War der aus lackiertem Metall oder war dieses evtl. mit Plastik überzogen?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei dir, wenn man nicht den Fisch vor irgendwelchen Hindernissen fern halten muß klappt das, sogar mit einem 17 Pfund Spiegler an der Match mit 0,12er Vorfach.
> Natürlich sollte das Gerät zu der zu erwartenden Fischart passen aber große Fische beißen auch auf kleine Köder.



Wenn man alles zu 100% auslegen würde dürfte man zum Kofi fangen auch keine Stippe verwenden sondern eine Waller oder Hechtrute......es könnte ja immer ein Räuber dabei einsteigen  Ich denke wer mit seinen Angelgerät gut umgehen kann bzw richtig zusammen stellt kann auch ncoh mit älteren Gerät seine Fische fangen. Wenn man anderer Meinung ist der muss es nicht machen und belässt die Sachen in der Vitrine oder schafft sichs nicht an.
Wie du aber schön schreibst ist in unseren Gewässern einfach alles möglich auch ein großer Karpfen an einer Matchrute.

Leben und Leben lassen !


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Stippen macht einfach Spaß
mit der" Minormatsch"direkt vorm Schilf , halbes Maiskorn am 0.23 Vorfach mit kleinem schwarzen Haken  bedeutet im Hausgewässer 100 Plötzen, Brassen diverse Hybriden usw
dann kommt der König Cyprinus und den mach ich damit in 20 Minuten fertig


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Den rot lackierten Gnubbel am Rollenfuß habe ich damals in den 80ern an vielen Rollen gesehen. Ich nehme mal an, daß ist der Bügel-Außenanschlag!
> 
> War der aus lackiertem Metall oder war dieses evtl. mit Plastik überzogen?


das ist Plastik
die silberne Serie habe ich auf Grund der feinen Bremse geschätzt.
Die goldene war noch besser, hatte ich alle inklusive der mini mite 
Sind aber schon länger weg.


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Oh, ne Sportex  Rute. Dürfte aus der Turbo-Speed Serie sein.
> Super Rute.


Ja, die habe ich mal irgendwo günstig geschossen
die hat mich noch nie enttäuscht
darum immer noch dabei
Danke für die Bestimmung  als ich sie kaufte , war das Etikett noch leserlich.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. September 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke wer mit seinen Angelgerät gut umgehen kann bzw richtig zusammen stellt kann auch ncoh mit älteren Gerät seine Fische fangen.



Die Rute und Rolle sind wichtig keine Frage aber doch hauptsächlich auf die Vorlieben des Anglers zugeschnitten 
Ja na klar ne stocksteife Rute ist was anderes als ein Labberstock dass hat schon einfluß auf die Tragkraft der Schnur genau wie die Rollenbremse.
Das wichtigste ist aber eine vernüftige Schnur und Kleinteile sprich Wirbel und Haken da darf nicht gespart werden.

Ich bin der Meinung Alter von Rute und Rolle spielen keine Rolle sie müßen nur funktionieren.
Dann erst kommen andere Faktoren ins Spiel wie Hindernisse oder ähnliches.


Gruß Frank


----------



## eiszeit (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ja, die habe ich mal irgendwo günstig geschossen
> die hat mich noch nie enttäuscht
> darum immer noch dabei
> Danke für die Bestimmung  als ich sie kaufte , war das Etikett noch leserlich.


Das war bei alten Ruten von Sportex oft so das die Markung am schnellsten abging. Ab und zu findet man eine wo man
noch alles lesen kann. Hier z.B. ne Sportex Universal I aus der Zeit Anfang der 70er / Ende der 60er.










Ultra leichte 3,00m Rute mit 285g Rutengewicht (gewogen), Wurfgewicht 15-40g, dreiteilig, Aktion: mittel,
hülsenlos, Korkgriff, Aluschraubrollenhalter, Ergänzung mit Erdspeer möglich ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung Alter von Rute und Rolle spielen keine Rolle sie müßen nur funktionieren.



So einfach ist das gar nicht, schauen wir zuerst bei den Ruten.
Für alles, was nicht besonders superleicht sein muss (händische Angelei wie Spin, Spürangeln, Lang Stipp+Bolo usw.)
habe die alten Geräte aus der letzten Glasfasergeneration oder der frühen Kohlefasergeneration (bis mindestens 4m Länge) sogar einen großen Vorteil ggü. dem neuen Zeug:
Man hat früher viel mehr drauf geachtet, aus dem verfügbaren Blankmaterial maximal viel heraus zu holen und das war primär im Blankdesign,  und dann noch guter Aufbau wie Naturkork usw.. Heutzutage wird gespart wo geht, trotz verfügbaren besseren Carbonmaterialien kommen diese in allen Rutenarten längst nicht an, seit 2014 geht es sogar rückwärts mit den Blanks, weil die besten Blankbauten schon in der Mittelklasse angekommen waren, was den Vertreibern auf Dauer nicht passen konnte.
Dazu immer dünner und "sexier" oder "twiggier" designed, was in den meisten Fällen nur noch ein bescheidene Leistung sowie keine Leistungsreserve mehr her gibt, das  kam noch dazu.

Bei den Rollen waren die Alten Alutrecker einfach sehr robust im Grundaufbau, seit etwa 1975 nahezu perfekt funktionierend.
Das ist heute in der Masse einem ausgeknautschten Leichtbau und Materialeinsparung gewichen, meist in nur noch Kunststoff selbst bei den tragenden Teilen angekommen. Sogar Getriebeteile wie Zahnräder werden in Kunststoff gefertigt.
Der neue hippe Stoff ist viel mehr Show-Rolle als Leistungsrolle, sehr perfekt zum Nicht-Fangen und Zeit am Wasser verrollen, dem verbreiteten Entkräftungsstand der Angler und Fische nun angemessener.


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Ich krame dann mal meine letzte Ziegenbock Bambusrute raus.
Wenn ich mal in die hinterste Ecke vom Keller komme.
Sie liegt und steht nicht.
Die ist doch noch nicht verschimmelt ? Mal gucken.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. September 2022)

Hallo
Hatte mal bisl Zeit und hab meine Daiwa Holglasrute etwas abgestaubt. 

Dank eiszeit  habe ich jetzt ne passende Rolle dazu.
In sich eine stimmige Combo. 
Nur noch ne ordentliche Mono drauf und es kann losgehen. 














Morgen geht's ans Wasser.
Vielleicht gibt's dann nen kleinen Angelbericht.

Auf jedenfall ist meine Posenrute mit der Ryobi dabei.









Und sicherlich kommt meine Lieblings Combo fürs Hechteln mit Köfi mit.

Da ist aber leider die Rolle etwas moderner .






Grüße an alle Liebhaber der Angelei mit älteren Angelgerät. 

Michi


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Bis zu der alten DAM bin  ich nicht durchgekommen
da stand doch noch was auffälliges im Weg.
Spitze leider abgebrochen.
Ich mach da nichts mehr dran.
Einfach nett , wie das Zeug sich im Laufe der Zeit verändert.
Noris war früher bezahlbares Zeug,gab es bei jedem Krämer.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (24. September 2022)

Sogar mit passender Vintagemünze.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Noris war früher bezahlbares Zeug,gab es bei jedem Krämer.


Ist zwar keine 2636, sondern die 2635, aber man kann doch viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hatte mal bisl Zeit und hab meine Daiwa Holglasrute etwas abgestaubt.
> 
> Dank eiszeit  habe ich jetzt ne passende Rolle dazu.
> ...


Hallo Michi, 

was ist das für eine Tourist, Länge und Wg? Eine Tourist war meine allererste Rute, 3,75m u. 10-40 gr. Wg. Hab mit der immer gut gefangen, Aal, Karpfen und Weissfische!  Hatte ich immer als Posenrute eingesetzt und (leider) einem Onkel von mir in Jugoslawien verkauft....


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine 2636, sondern die 2635, aber man kann doch viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine 2636, sondern die 2635, aber man kann doch viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ist aber noch richtig schööön !
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Gammelschrott.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Die ist aber noch richtig schööön !
> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Gammelschrott.


Dann hast du doch eine Aufgabe für lange dunkle Winternächte.   

Restaurieren kann man alles, ist aber bei Splitcanes manchmal auch die Frage, lohnt es sich. Wenn die Elastizität nicht mehr gegeben ist, lohnt sich das auch nicht.


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Sogar mit passender Vintagemünze.


Für 10 Fennich gab es immerhin schon mal 3 Haken


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Für 10 Fennich gab es immerhin schon mal 3 Haken


Mir haben sie damals zum Schwarzangeln für einen Haken den Groschen abgenommen. War aber auch so in der Art Karpfenhaken Größe 2 - 4


----------



## zulu (24. September 2022)

Ach, die Bastelei ist nichts mehr für mich.
Vor den dunklen Winternächten habe ich bissi Angst.
Das hat so etwas depressives. 
Ich wärme mich lieber mit der Freundin am Kachelofen und mache es uns gemütlich.
Hole die andere Rute raus.
Ist zwar auch schon ganz schön Vintage , gibt natürlich keine Bilder.
Aber funzt noch.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Gammelschrott.



Zumindest hast du eine Basis



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Restaurieren kann man alles, ist aber bei Splitcanes manchmal auch die Frage, lohnt es sich. Wenn die Elastizität nicht mehr gegeben ist, lohnt sich das auch nicht.



ob es sich lohnt liegt im Auge des Betrachters und wenn es nicht mehr zum fischen lohnt hast du ann eine tolle Deko


Gruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> was ist das für eine Tourist, Länge und Wg? Eine Tourist war meine allererste Rute, 3,75m u. 10-40 gr. Wg. Hab mit der immer gut gefangen, Aal, Karpfen und Weissfische!  Hatte ich immer als Posenrute eingesetzt und (leider) einem Onkel von mir in Jugoslawien verkauft....


Hallo





Hier die Technischen Daten.
Ja zum Posenfischen nehm ich die sehr gerne.
Da stand sogar noch der Ladenpreis drauf von 80 DM.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2022)

Die blaue ist die spätere Tourist, min. 3. Auflage.

Erste (mir bekannte) min. ab Katalog 1977  war die dunkler orange mit schwarz gemachten Griff, Klapprollenhalter, aufgewickelt mit dem schwarz/gelb geringelten dicken Wickelgarn. Ringe pur verchromter Stahl ohne EInlagen, also zusammengelötete Draht-Hülsenringe.
So eine habe ich mir noch wieder gebraucht in wenig kaputt+verbastelt gekauft , da ich meine erste vollkommen aufgebraucht habe (Steckungen geweitet).

Danach kam einiges mit heller gelb + orange / Straßenbau-Signalfarben und Porzellitringen in schwarzen Kunststoffrahmen, also Hülsenringe aus Plastik mit einer weißen Einlage. Namensverwirrung mit vielen Economy, eine Zeitlang war alles Economy. 
Tourist und Traveller usw. wurden hin und wieder noch in die Shp. Kataloge geschrieben.

Nach einer Pause kam diese gezeigte blaue Serie mit richtigem Schraubrollenhalter und schwarzem Duplon-Griff, die hatte ich selber nicht mehr. Ringe Porzellit mit schwarzen Pufferring in verchromten Stahlrahmen, Billigausführung von Fuji, es gab derzeit dann schon Alu-Oxid-Einlagen, womit ich oft die Spitzenringe gewechselt habe/musste, Porzellit ist echt doof als Splitter-Spitzenring.


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

Die "Haifischangel" Ocean hier wäre auch so ein Restaurationsobjekt.
Die Ringe hat schon mal einer ab gemacht und der Gummignubbel ist auch weg.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die blaue ist die spätere Tourist, min. 3. Auflage.
> 
> Erste (mir bekannte) min. ab Katalog 1977  war die dunkler orange mit schwarz gemachten Griff, Klapprollenhalter, aufgewickelt mit dem schwarz/gelb geringelten dicken Wickelgarn. Ringe pur verchromter Stahl ohne EInlagen, also zusammengelötete Draht-Hülsenringe.
> So eine habe ich mir noch wieder gebraucht in wenig kaputt+verbastelt gekauft , da ich meine erste vollkommen aufgebraucht habe (Steckungen geweitet).
> ...


Spitzenring ist da schon ein neuer drauf. 
Den hab ich draufgemacht.
Die Rute bekam ich ohne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2022)

Genau, warum war der wohl kaputt oder weg?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Die "Haifischangel" Ocean hier wäre auch so ein Restaurationsobjekt.
> Die Ringe hat schon mal einer ab gemacht und der Gummignubbel ist auch weg.


Du musst dich vorher gut entscheiden, willst du Sammlerzeugs oder Dekoartikel oder was zum echten angeln, also herumprobieren mit?
Man hat so sehr unterschiedliche Vorgaben und Freiheitsgrade.

Ich möchte z.B. richtig angelbare Rutenoldies haben, um das damalige Blankgefühl nochmal wieder spüren und erleben zu können.
Optik wäre nebensächlich, hauptsache es funzt wieder richtig als Wurfrute.  Also könnte man dazu auch alle Ruten brutal rippen, fixen und gezielt hinterher mattschwarz lackieren.
Zumal für einen echten erlebbaren Vergleich die Oldie-Ruten aus Bambus/Tonkin, Hexagon-Gesplisst, GFK simple, GFK best, frühes Carbon möglichst gleichartig aufgebaut sein müssen, ideal dann noch genau dazu ultra-moderne. Ein echter Blindtest ohne erkennbare Anhaltspunkte wäre z.B. wunderfein ... 

Bei Restauration zum Sammlerobjekt ist eine möglichst orginale Optik jedoch alles, die orginale Typisierung sehr wichtig, da muss man sehr sorgsam sein, sonst macht man die höchste Attraktivität kaputt.

Als Deko kann man es notdürftig fixen, muss nichtmal gut halten.


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

So hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie.
Meine Dekowände sind schon länger kahl und abgehängt.
Bei den Oldies war ich schon immer  ein Jäger nach einer soliden Basis
aus der man noch was machen kann.
Den Haistock hat mal einer vor 40 Jahren in Dalmatien stehen gelassen.
Keine Ahnung was der damit vor hatte.
Blankgefühl hat man mit dem Stock sicher keines.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2022)

Hallo
So nun wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht:
Zu berichten gibt's nicht wirklich viel  .
Die Ryobi hat erfolgreich 7 kleine Plötzen gedrillt und einen kampstarken 7cm Birschling.
Das Camp ist auch ein bisschen Vintage.
Eigentlich hab ich mir ein Hyper neues Schnell Aufbau Zelt gekauft.
Hab extra nachgefragt beim Verrein.

1 Jahr später wurde alles zeltähnliche Verboten weils paar übertrieben haben.

.

Egal, Schirmzelt  (ungefähr 25Jahre alt) wieder hergerichtet und schön wars.

Ein paar Zupfer gabs an der Grundrute.
Es war auf jedenfall sehr entspannt und ein schöner Angeltag.
Anbei ein paar Impressionen:




















Grüße Michi


----------



## ragbar (27. September 2022)

Aufm Boot meine"die muß mit"-Kombo:
Sportex 2.5m,100-250gr WG,
Penn 209 LH
0.70er Mono
Macht sich schön klein und ist bei Bedarf auf Makrele+Co schnell am Start.


----------



## zulu (27. September 2022)

Die Ruten gehen wirklich "sehr klein".
 Ideal damals für die Fernreise. .


----------



## ragbar (28. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ideal damals


Wenn nicht die Stahlringe wären,auch heute noch ideale Reiseruten.
Ich mach irgendwann die Hülsenringe mal runter.
Auch wenn ich die Optik mit den großen altmodischen Ringen noch so mag.
Sind einfach Schwachpunkt,die Verlötungen an den Hülsen gingen nach ner Weile ab..hab abgezogen und nachgelötet,wieder drauf und verklebt.
Da kommen mal Wickelringe drauf,wie bei meinen anderen honiggelben Tele,dann noch ne Statio mit Geflecht in die Backskiste vom Boot und ich kann je nach Bedarf zwischen Multi-und Statio hin -und-her switchen.


----------



## ragbar (28. September 2022)

Gestern wegen Angelausfall aufgrund von Starkwinden in einem Trödelladen in F zu Dekozwecken erstanden:
Ne "Peche a Pied" Ausrüstung.
Mit dieser Handharpune wurden wohl mal Conger "gestochen".
Andere Länder,andere Sitten.
Diesen Polypropilen"korb" nehm ich bei Gelegenheit zum Muschelsammeln mit.
Das Buch ist eine Anleitung für Kinder,die ihre Ferien am Meer verbringen.
Rat daraus:
Gehe niemals fischen oder sammle Meerestiere,wenn nicht gesichert ist,daß Du diese auch essen und verwerten kannst.
Wie wahr.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist ne Brandungsrute aus den 80ern...


Moin, ich nochmal.
Wie sieht das denn aus, gibt's ernsthaft noch Interessenten an dem Zeug oder wenigstens Nachfrage nach Ersatzteilen wie z.B. Ringen?
Hab mir das Ding mal angesehen, ist für das Alter in gutem Zustand und noch fischbar, alle Ringe in Ordnung, nix großartig angegammelt nur Klebereste vom Preisaufkleber sind dran.
In meiner Angelei habe ich für sonne Rute aber keine Verwendung, vom wackeln her sehe ich auch die 250g WG nicht, Aktion dafür sehr schön moderat.

Im Prinzip bräuchte ich die Absolution Griff und Ringe von den unteren 2 Teilen runterzuschneiden, dann könnte ich nen 3m Kescherstab draus machen, für sowas hätte ich 1x in 10 Jahren nen Einsatzzweck.

Grüße


----------



## zulu (29. September 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Wenn nicht die Stahlringe wären,auch heute noch ideale Reiseruten.
> Ich mach irgendwann die Hülsenringe mal runter.
> Auch wenn ich die Optik mit den großen altmodischen Ringen noch so mag.
> Sind einfach Schwachpunkt,die Verlötungen an den Hülsen gingen nach ner Weile ab..hab abgezogen und nachgelötet,wieder drauf und verklebt.
> Da kommen mal Wickelringe drauf,wie bei meinen anderen honiggelben Tele,dann noch ne Statio mit Geflecht in die Backskiste vom Boot und ich kann je nach Bedarf zwischen Multi-und Statio hin -und-her switchen.


Die Ringe sind ganz klar ein Schwachpunkt.
Gebe ich zu 100% Recht.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mit einer dicken Rolle mit Mono drauf ist bei mir der große, untere auch auseinander gegangen.




Die anderen Ringe sind immer noch ok.
Ich mach da nix dran. Mir gefällt die so.




Die hier ist 290cm , zusammengeschoben 68 cm.


----------



## zulu (1. Oktober 2022)

Auf dem Weg in die  Kammer, da wo das alte Zeug hängt und liegt habe ich dieses Motiv gefunden.
Wenn es zum Blinkern auf Hecht ging und alle ihre  FZ und Mepps ins Wasser geworfen haben.
Hatte ich Spass mit diesen hier . Viel mehr hatte ich nicht in der Tasche, war nicht nötig.

*DAM Mausblinker,  DAM Turbler, ABU Koster und Toby, sowie der gute alte Heinzi.*







Kupfer, Messing , schwarze Maus, der "Superdevon" Turbler alles eine gern gesehene Abwechslung bei den Hechten.
Jedes Jahr aufs neue, immer wieder fallen sie drauf rein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Oktober 2022)

Du kannst doch den großen Ring selbst reparieren, wenn du mit dem Lötkolben/brenner umgehen kannst! Infrage kommt das Hartlöten mit Messinglot, Lötzinn ist zu weich und hält evtl. nicht gut. 

Haben hier ja schon einige gemacht, könnt ihr dazu etwas schreiben?


----------



## zulu (1. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den großen Ring selbst reparieren, wenn du mit dem Lötkolben/brenner umgehen kannst! Infrage kommt das Hartlöten mit Messinglot, Lötzinn ist zu weich und hält evtl. nicht gut.
> 
> Haben hier ja schon einige gemacht, könnt ihr dazu etwas schreiben?


Das geht , ja würde ich auch so machen.
Nur gibt es bei mir gerade eine größere Baustelle , das Boot macht mir Arbeit genug.

An dem alten Gerät laufe ich nur immer vorbei und blinzel, denke an frühere Zeiten.


 Welcher Fisch wann und mit was gefangen ?

So wie gerade eben einer meiner TOP Köder für alle Räuber:






Mino Mepps mit Gummifischchen.
Von denen habe ich viel verbraucht, darum immer noch einen in OVP.

Tödlich für Barsche, Zander , Hechte und große Forellen.


----------



## ragbar (4. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Haben hier ja schon einige gemacht, könnt ihr dazu etwas schreiben?


Ja,ich hab bei meiner Silberhartlot verwendet.

 Ist im Salzwasser trotz abduschen nach Gebrauch bissl grün geworden.

 Problem beim Rostschutz ist auch die Hitzeeinwirkung an sich beim Löten,man müßte die Ringe hinterher wieder durch eine Galvanisierung schützen und glätten,sollte es optimal werden.Ich hab einfach mit 1000er Glaspapier nachgeglättet,dann fehlt aber effektiver Rostschutz,s.o.

 Problem ist auch das Abziehen der Ringe von den Teleteilen,der Kleber,den Sportex hier verwendet hat,ist nur durch längere,höhere Hitzeeinwirkung zu beeindrucken,was wiederum dem Glasfaserverbundharz im Blank gefährlich wird.

Mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl hab ich es geschafft,die Hülsen abzuziehen,bevor die Glasfaser darunter durch die Wärme auffaserte. Empfehlenswert ist hier punktuelle Erwärmung(immer schön dabei drehen vorausgesetzt) über ein (Jet-)Feuerzeug statt Heißluftföhn.

Kann aber auch in die Hose gehen,dann dreht man die Ringhülse samt Büschel ausgelöster Glasfasern darunter ab und hat verloren.Ist halt arbeiten auf Risiko,und Sicherheit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Problem ist auch das Abziehen der Ringe von den Teleteilen,der Kleber,den Sportex hier verwendet hat,ist nur durch längere,höhere Hitzeeinwirkung zu beeindrucken,was wiederum dem Glasfaserverbundharz im Blank gefährlich wird.
> 
> Mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl hab ich es geschafft,die Hülsen abzuziehen,bevor die Glasfaser darunter durch die Wärme auffaserte. Empfehlenswert ist hier punktuelle Erwärmung(immer schön dabei drehen vorausgesetzt) über ein (Jet-)Feuerzeug statt Heißluftföhn.
> 
> Kann aber auch in die Hose gehen,dann dreht man die Ringhülse samt Büschel ausgelöster Glasfasern darunter ab und hat verloren.Ist halt arbeiten auf Risiko,und Sicherheit gibt es nicht.


Das ist bei vielen Herstellern so gemacht worden, dass die Hülsenringe sehr fest verklebt wurden.
Anders herum wieder ran mit Heißklebepistole war viel besser, das geht im Wasserkocher wieder gut zu lösen.
Für etwas schmuddelige Telerutenangler eine gute Lösung, wenn zuviel Sand und Futtermaterial in die Rute geraten sind.
(Teleruten brauchen besonders viel Handtuch!)
Allerdings sind mir an stark biegebelasteten Stellen die Ringe bei Heißkleber auch schon locker geworden, bei richtig krass geworfenen ausgelasteten Ruten ist das gar nicht gut, so kam ich zum Crash an meiner damaligen Lieblingsrute.
Flicken ging noch, war aber viel zu wackelig dann.

Ich werde mich noch tiefer ins Teleruten Ringe binden einfuchsen, nie wieder Hülsenringe drauf machen.
Historie hin oder her, entweder man will die Rute noch richtig angeln, auch mit modernen feineren Schnüren, oder es ist ein reines Ausstellungsstück mit möglichst 100% Orginal.
Binden ist technisch weitaus besser im Ergebnis, und dasselbe Material und Quelle wie beim Steckrutenbau. Voila! 

Überhaupt versterben bzw. mumifizieren die meisten Ruten an schlechten bzw. schlecht gewordenen Ringen, fette Hülsenringe, Hülsenringe ohne moderne Einlagen, zu große u. schwere Zweibeiner drauf, zu schlechte alte matte rauhe Einlagen, usw.
Das Rutenkoma durch technologischen Beringungsfortschritt rein über die Zeit.

Ist in Geschäften mit geringem Umsatz gut zu sehen, da stapeln sich öfter die Jahrzehnte an Rutenmodellen.  Bei sowas kann man Schnapper raushandeln ...
Wenn man scharf auf genau die Rute ist, wenn man sich mit einer Neuberingung selber helfen kann.
Ist eigentlich wie Reifenwechsel beim Auto, der muss auch alle 5 bis 10 Jahre sein 

Wer einen Chrom/Silberhülseneffeckt vermissen sollte, kann ja Metallic- und Silbergarn nehmen, auch mit TüüTüü oder so ....


----------



## zulu (4. Oktober 2022)

Die neuen, gebundenen  Ringe haben dann aber eine andere Position ?
Sonst lässt sich das doch nicht wieder richtig zusammen schieben oder ?
Der Metallschutz an dem Hülsenende muss doch auch bestehen bleiben
oder wickelst Du den auch.
So ein Bastelergebnis würde ich gerne mal detailliert , belegt mit Fotos sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2022)

Klar kann man am Ende auch eine Stützwicklung anbringen statt einer Metallhülse.

Bei Ruten mit sehr dünnem Blank gehen die Teile nur bis zur Wicklung eineinander(siehe Foto).
Bei dickeren Blanks bzw Blanks mit schnellerem Taper komplett bis der Ring aufliegt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klar kann man am Ende auch eine Stützwicklung anbringen statt einer Metallhülse.


Mit einer passenden Stützwicklung gehen auch Brückenringe an einer Telerute, die ist zwar nicht selber gewickelt, aber in der Ausführung in meinen Augen fantastisch ausgeführt.  Rute ist siebenteilig auf 3,60 mtr Länge  und 3 lbs  WG, ist aber durch diese Ringanordnung dann auch 1,10 mtr Transportlänge.


----------



## ragbar (5. Oktober 2022)

Oben meine Baltic Pilk,unten meine Turbo Strong.
Die Ringe sind jeweils unterwickelt,als "Stoßbremse" für das Zusammenschieben habe ich vorher einen O-Ring montiert. Der hält nicht ewig,klar,aber doch eine ganze Weile.
Daß die Ruten ein geringfügig höheres Packmaß durch die Wicklungen haben,stört mich nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2022)

Das Klassiche geht natürlich etwas verlustig, aber zum Fischen bestimmt klasse - schön gemacht.. .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schön gemachte Neuberingung und Stilübertragung der Fuji B-H Ringe!




Ich habe den BPHT Spitzenring geliebt für seine Eigenschaft, erstmalig damit in Eigenregie Ruten updaten zu können, die keine Probleme mehr im Spitzenring Schnurverschleiß gemacht haben, selbst fiesestem Schwemmsand paroli boten.

Die BSHG Ringe haben bei dir 6 Stege oder 5 oder auch 4 ? 
Habe so schwere Ausführungen nicht gehabt oder verbaut.


----------



## eiszeit (5. Oktober 2022)

Das mit den angewickelten Laufringen bei Tel. Ruten waren auch die Anfänge bei DAM, in den 60er Jahren.






Dazu gab es manchmal bei jedem Teleskopteil noch einen Kunststoff Schiebering um die Umstellung von den Steckruten "softer" zu vollziehen (obere und untere Rute, DAM Teleskop).






1967 wurden dann Versuche gestartet die Transportlänge zu verringern und die Ringe etwas zu fixieren mit der DAM Teleskoprute. Die Ringe waren aus Federdraht und konnten ineinander gesteckt werden (mittlere Rute).


----------



## zulu (5. Oktober 2022)

Das sieht mal richtig gut aus !
Professionell und nicht wie gebastelt.
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Oktober 2022)

Bei moderenen Telekarpfenruten wird dies ja ebenfalls wider gemacht und es wird auch Geschmackssache bleiben. 
Angst hätte ich dabei immer dass das Material irgendwann in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird in Form von beschädigung am oberen Ende. Ein Telering mit seinen Metall schützt das Rundmaterial doch bedeutend besser als ein angewickelter Ring.


----------



## zulu (5. Oktober 2022)

*Schweizer Humor in den 1970er Jahren.*

gefunden im Hebeisen  Spezialitäten Katalog Nr. 4





 Seite 63
Der ORVIS DELUXE JUMBO KIT BAG




Geändert Mod


*Das war ganz normal sowas und nur die hässliche Schwarzer hat Euch den Spaß verdorben. *


----------



## zulu (5. Oktober 2022)

herrjeeeeh 
ganz vergessen ihre prüderie hat überall  anhänger gefunden.
den hebeisen und seine hübsche freundin hat es so wenig gestört wie die redakteurin

good old germany is nich mehr  bin ein armer, alter weisser mann
tut mir echt leid mod. 
danke für deine mühe aber zwei sternchen hätten es doch auch getan

ich gehe dann jetzt in den keller zum lachen  und mach ein bild von meiner lieblingsrolle 






die tut immer noch so wie am ersten tag
vor 10 jahren mal auf gemacht und neues fett/öl rein 
gut ist


----------



## zulu (5. Oktober 2022)

*einen hab ich noch*






*genehmigt ?*


----------



## ragbar (6. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die BSHG Ringe





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 6 Stege


Genau.
Nur der Leitring der Turbo-Strong ist ein 4-Steg-Modell.
Das ist so ein massives, extra schweres H(igh)-Modell,das ich nach der Renovierung meiner Sportex Carbon Surf-Steckrute übrighatte.
Gefällt mir auf der Strong ganz gut,wogegen ich diesen Ring auf der Surf nicht mochte,weil ich dieses Modell auch mit Multi nutzen wollte.

Btw. ist der Leitring an der Baltic Pilk auf einem "Schieber" verbaut,weil mir die Ringanordnung (des Leitrings) ab Werk mit seiner dichten Nähe zum Rollenhalter nicht gefiel.
Damit kann ich den Leitring weiter oberhalb des SRH beim Auseinanderschieben auf dem Blank fixieren.

Nach dem Prinzip wie auf dem ersten von Eiszeits Fotos,die obere Rute.


----------



## ragbar (6. Oktober 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das Klassiche geht natürlich etwas verlustig,


Wahr!
Stahlringe sind die schönsten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2022)

Entegegen allen Gefühlen und Wertungen muss ich leider
den Tubenringen (meist kein Stahl sondern weicher)  die Hauptursache Bruch bei hoher Belastung einer Telerute in Krümmung zuschreiben.
Dagegen bekommt man heutige in sich feste Viellagen-Kreuzgewebeblanks mit Einfußringen und Anbindung quasi wie einteilig in der Kurvenfolgung hin,
man spart viel metallisches Material, damit Gewicht und effektive miese Schwippigkeit, und bekommt excellente Biegekurven, tw. Tele besser als Steck.


----------



## AbuMitchell (7. Oktober 2022)

The current state of the collection - 44, 66, 77
Only missing the 33. 

One of my favorite old-school reels (the second being Shakespeare Ambidex).


----------



## ragbar (7. Oktober 2022)

Sportex Surfcaster:
Refurb von mir.
Das Ding ist......heavy,der Rollenhalter.....
Vorher drauf waren 4 Porzellanringe,klappbar,von Fuji,die ich aber wg.ihres Zustandes nicht wieder montiert habe.
Damit werfen.......muß man alles geben. Körpereinsatz,um Weite zu kriegen. Allein der Durchmesser des Blanks bringt einiges an Luftwiderstand beim Werfen mit sich.
Die Bißanzeige der Spitze ist wie bei den meisten GF-Ruten top-trotz aller Nachteile bin ich damit gerne am Strand,wenn ich nicht weit werfen muß.

Aufgestellt auf nem Singelrutenhalter ist die Rute einfach schön anzusehen und das "Retrofeeling"


----------



## AbuMitchell (7. Oktober 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Sportex Surfcaster:
> Refurb von mir.
> Das Ding ist......heavy,der Rollenhalter.....
> Vorher drauf waren 4 Porzellanringe,klappbar,von Fuji,die ich aber wg.ihres Zustandes nicht wieder montiert habe.
> ...


These "honey yellow" Sportex telescopic rods from the 70s are absolutely beautiful (at least for my taste)! 
The only thing I don't like about them is labeling. Labels are really super sensitive and are rarely so well preserved as on your rod. I always wondered, why they didn't imprint labels, or protect them with a layer of varnish (like on Hardy rods), or simply put more resistant labeling (like on old ABUs)...


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> telescopic


This is my only non-telescopic of these beautiful yellows.
Its a 3 piece Surfcaster.


AbuMitchell schrieb:


> absolutely beautiful (at least for my taste)!


Absolutly yesss!


AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Labels are really super sensitive


Right.


AbuMitchell schrieb:


> or protect them with a layer of varnish


Thats why i did it by myself.


AbuMitchell schrieb:


> (like on Hardy rods)


Hardy has a problem with lost labels on older rods too. All rods I refurb,I protect the label and the hand-written-writings on these by a layer of 2 Component varnish,no matter if it is state of the art then or not. Same with the single component varnished wrappings,if I want to fish the rod.
And I want to fish these Oldies-bringing back those Blasts from the past.
Dont like the rust building up between the foot of the ring and the wrapping varnished with that single component stuff by use in saltwater.


AbuMitchell schrieb:


> more resistant labeling (like on old ABUs)...


The older writings on the Abu-Rods are not long lasting too,in my opinion.
Sometimes a simple wiping by a wet cloth is cleaning more from the substance of the writings on the rod as you would like to-especially in accomotion with alcohol determints.
But they(labels) are of course printed on these abu rods and not those easy press -on-the rod-stickers that was used to at the old Sportex factory.


----------



## AbuMitchell (8. Oktober 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> This is my only non-telescopic of these beautiful yellows.
> Its a 3 piece Surfcaster.


I constructed the sentence a little clumsy.  My first association for "honey yellow" Sportex is telescopic rods...of course, it is clear from the photos that yours is non-telescopic. No confusion there! 




ragbar schrieb:


> Hardy has a problem with lost labels on older rods too.


They are more resistant than these labels on Sportex, but you are absolutely right that they are also often worn out too. Furthermore, I came across Hardy rods that are not worn out, but the "House of hardy" sticker on them is almost non-existing.



ragbar schrieb:


> All rods I refurb,I protect the label and the hand-written-writings on these by a layer of 2 Component varnish,no matter if it is state of the art then or not. Same with the single component varnished wrappings,if I want to fish the rod.
> And I want to fish these Oldies-bringing back those Blasts from the past.
> Dont like the rust building up between the foot of the ring and the wrapping varnished with that single component stuff by use in saltwater.


You did a fantastic job with this Sportex!  
Same thing here, love to fish with well-preserved Oldies. 



ragbar schrieb:


> The older writings on the Abu-Rods are not long lasting too,in my opinion.
> Sometimes a simple wiping by a wet cloth is cleaning more from the substance of the writings on the rod as you would like to-especially in accomotion with alcohol determints.
> But they(labels) are of course printed on these abu rods and not those easy press -on-the rod-stickers that was used to at the old Sportex factory.


If we are talking about stickers on old tubular glass ABU rods (e.g. Suecia), stickers are pretty much resistant to external influences. At least from my experience. I didn't have any major problems so far, even though I thoroughly clean every rod coming into my collection.

Either way, the high-quality imprint is probably the best solution, but rarely seen in the oldies before the 80s.


----------



## ragbar (9. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> If we are talking about stickers on old tubular glass ABU rods (e.g. Suecia), stickers are pretty much resistant to external influences.


I had those simple printings on the Blank in mention.
Like it is on my Atlantic 212,one of these following models, after the stickers era.

The stickers with that colored "fishing class"-marking were sometimes loosing adhesive at the sides as their only issue,but the writing on those were always as new.

Anyway,I varnish them always,too,for preserving +and better protection.


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Anfang der 90er sprach ich mit einem Angler aus Eitorf. Er und sein  Vater sind schon in den 1980ern an den Ebro zum Welsangeln gefahren. Nachetlichen Rutenbrüchen nahmen sie nur noch die Ruten der Fa. Sportex. Er zeigte mir Fotos vom Angeln,woraud man die honiggelben Ruten sah. Balzer ,Silstar,Shimano,Daiwa usw hatte man gehört. Sportex nahm ich bewusst erst Ende der 90er wahr. Mittlerweile hab ich n knappes Dutzend.


----------



## Bilch (9. Oktober 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Anyway,I varnish them always,too,for preserving +and better protection.


Was für ein Lack verwendest Du dafür?


----------



## ragbar (10. Oktober 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was für ein Lack verwendest Du dafür?


Ich nehme den 2K Epoxilack,den ich auch für die Ringwicklungen verwende,und trage ihn so dünn wie möglich auf.


----------



## silverfish (10. Oktober 2022)

Heute die Snap bekommen. Lag mehr als 20 Jahre im Schrank aufm Balkon . Dreht bissl schwer. Wahrscheinlich Fett fest oder nicht vorhanden. Bremse noch einstellbar . Bügel klappt noch.  Lohnt sich das da mal Hand anzulegen. Oder ist die Mühe nicht wert. 
Rollen hab ich sowieso reichlich.
Schreibt mal bitte wie Ihr darüber denkt.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute die Snap bekommen. Lag mehr als 20 Jahre im Schrank aufm Balkon . Dreht bissl schwer. Wahrscheinlich Fett fest oder nicht vorhanden. Bremse noch einstellbar . Bügel klappt noch.  Lohnt sich das da mal Hand anzulegen. Oder ist die Mühe nicht wert.
> Rollen hab ich sowieso reichlich.
> Schreibt mal bitte wie Ihr darüber denkt.
> 
> ...


Schaut doch noch gut aus.
Ich würde sie auf jedenfall neu fetten.
Das ist das geringste Problem.
( Natürlich innen gescheit reinigen)
Oft sind mehrere alte Fette drin.
Ich hab ne alte Daiwa da war das Fett zäh wie Teer.
Da dreht sich erstmal nix.


Für mich würde sich es rentieren.
Die würde ich auf jedenfall fischen.  .

Zumindest wenn sie ins Konzept passt


Grüße Michi


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Oktober 2022)

Sehe ich genauso! Jede alte Rolle ist es wert, neu gefettet, geölt und Verschleißteile (Lager) ausgewechselt zu werden, egal, ob, wann und wieoft man sie fischt!

So habe ich noch eine DAM SLS 1, QUICK 444 und eine SIGMA 060 von Shakespeare, dazu noch eine alte Pflueger.
Alle Top-gepflegt und jederzeit zum Einsatz bereit, sobald ich an passende bzw. Zeitgemäße Ruten komme.... Apropos Ruten: Habe eine ältere, so gut wie neuwertige Tele-Rute von SNAP, die PRACTICA 300, Länge 3,60m, Wg 100-300gr., Art. Nr. 1493 360 mit schwarzen SIC-Ringen.
Natürlich sehr gut passend für eine Snap-Rolle entsprechender Größe.... !


----------



## zulu (12. Oktober 2022)

*Wer kennt den ?




*


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Oktober 2022)

Hatte fast dasselbe System, habe ich mir mal Anfang der 80er in Frankreich gekauft. 
Das hatte am Ende des gedrehten Drahtes eine Öse, wo man einen offenen Drilling einhängen konnte und der Bleikopf war nicht bemalt. 
Der vordere Drilling wurde an einem Stück Mono oder einem kurzem, dünnen Stahlvorfach durch ein kleines Loch im Bleikopf gezogen. 

War sehr gut fängig auf Barsch und Forelle, Köfi waren meist Babybarsche und Elritzen...


----------



## zulu (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja. Die kenne ich auch. 
Habe aber keinen davon.
Den hier kann man ebenfalls mit Draht oder Mono montieren.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Oktober 2022)

In der Wohnung und im Keller habe ich noch etwas Vintage-Gerät gefunden und für euch einige Bilder gemacht. Anfang bis etwa Mitte der 90er habe ich mir die Quick 330 CAMOU von DAM und dazu ne Balzer Fibrex fürs Forellenangeln erworben. 
Um die Rute farblich so ein bißchen an die Rolle anzupassen und um Lichtreflexe zu vermeiden, habe ich damals die Ringe und den Rollenhalter lackiert. 
Die Combo musste mit dem Kescher in nen Rucksack passen, da ich früher oft mit dem MTB zum Spinnfischen gefahren bin. 

Im Moment fische ich die CAMOU an dieser SILSTAR - Rute, auf Grundel, Zander und alles dazwischen ist sie echt prima! 
Grade ist ne leichte Grundmontage drauf, ist aber auch super mit Pose zu fischen. Von der SILSTAR hätte ich gern gewußt, wann die im Handel war bzw. zum erstenmal im Katalog erschienen ist....


----------



## zulu (14. Oktober 2022)

*Auch schon länger aus der Mode.

Ein "Krautblinker" gehörte doch immer mit  in die Tasche.

ABU   Toby, Atom, Flamingo,    DAM Nr. 1688*

































Benutzt die überhaupt noch jemand ?


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> *Auch schon länger aus der Mode.
> 
> Ein "Krautblinker" gehörte doch immer mit  in die Tasche.
> 
> ...


Nö


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2022)

Bei dem Krautblinkertypus habe ich den Nachteil festgestellt, dass die richtig wilden Hechte wg. dem festen Haken den zu leicht abschütteln konnten.
Wenn das 3 oder mehr nacheinander hinbekommen haben, kommt man schon sehr ins nachdenken.
Hab die dann suspendiert, normaler mit genauer aufpassen landete mehr, zumal man vom Boot leichter gute Schneisen anwerfbar machen kann.

Krautschutzköder sind vlt. aus der Mode, aber nicht aus dem Anglersinn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Um die Rute farblich so ein bißchen an die Rolle anzupassen und um Lichtreflexe zu vermeiden, habe ich damals die Ringe und den Rollenhalter lackiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421013


Cool, Rollen habe ich ja komplett angemalt so gemacht, eigentlich sogar schöner als die DAM Camou, das eine überlebende Exemplar (Cormoran, sehr ähnlich) muss mal festgehalten werden.
Bei den chromigen Ringen habe ich allerdings nur schwarz gemacht, es sieht witzig aus mit deinem Punkttarnmuster, echt klasse Experiment! 

(heutzutage wechsle ich möglichst die Ringe bzw. vermeide den Chrom-Kram möglichst schon beim Kauf, das ist haltbarer und hübscher)


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Krautschutzköder sind vlt. aus der Mode, aber nicht aus dem Anglersinn



Jupp.
Ich habe immer mit dem Kuusamo Professor(natürlich! )gut gefangen.
Diese Art Zwilling mit Krautschutz am Sprengring hilft gegen abschütteln. Ich wüsste gern wo man soclhe Zwillinge bekommt um sie an Effzett Blinker und andere Köder zu basteln.








						Kuusamo Professor 2 weedless GR-C 9.5cm/18g
					

A weedless lure for the tricky spots.




					www.lureshop.eu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2022)

Klasse Teil !

Langer Zwilling wg. flachem Abstreifwinkel, dünner Federdraht, Schrumpfschlauch, und ein bischen biegen und basteln,
 täte ich vorschlagen.


----------



## zulu (14. Oktober 2022)

KUUSAMO , interessant . Das ist sicher die bessere Art Haken zu befestigen. Alles entwickelt sich.
Bei dem DAM half nur eins , wenn das Krokodil kam , dann mit einem ordentlichen Stock anhauen und Kontakt halten , Kurbeln, Kurbeln .
Wenn er inhaliert hat dann bis hinten drin.
Habe die Krauts gerne auf Rosenblätter geworfen und erst mal liegen gelassen.
Dann langsam Bewegung in die Rutenspitze bringen dass der da etwas zappelt auf dem Blatt,
und dann ab ins Wasser.  Sichtkontakt !
Unbeholfen muss der jetzt starten.  
Erst hin und her schwimmen, dann auf Kurs in Richtung Rutenspitze.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe letztens ein Fliegenbindevideo gesehen, da wurde so etwas einfach aus dicker Mono (0,60er meine ich) mit auf den Hakenschenkel gebunden. Sah eigentlich ganz einfach aus. Federdraht würde sicher genauso gut gehen.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Anfang bis etwa Mitte der 90er habe ich mir die Quick 330 CAMOU von DAM  fürs Forellenangeln erworben.



Ja, ich glaub die CAMOU Serie von DAM werd ich mir noch zulegen,ist nur schwer was brauchbares zu finden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Schilfsänger (15. Oktober 2022)

Hat der derzeit wieder schwer aktive Bentheimer nix günstiges im Angebot ? 








(kleiner Scherz!)


----------



## ragbar (15. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Benutzt die überhaupt noch jemand ?


Nee,nie.
Hab seit 4 Jahrzehnten diesen hier in der Selektion derer,die noch nie gefangen haben. Nach zig erfolglosen Versuchen damit wieder zur Seite gelegt.
ABU Record Favorite 15 gr.
Aber wie der verpackt war,so wie damals üblich bei ABU,in einer Pappschachtel mit Klarsichtdeckel und Beschreibung,da hat er mich zum Kauf getriggert.

Noch echt und original vom Taschengeld bezahlt,wofür ich dann auf anderes verzichtet habe.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Oktober 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Hat der derzeit wieder schwer aktive Bentheimer nix günstiges im Angebot ?



Hast du da schon mal was günstiges gesehen???

Die Silstar DIA FLEX Karpfenruten waren mal günstiger aber das war nicht der Bentheimer

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...x-carp-by-des-taylor-kult/1469471185-230-2492

waren glaube ich vor eine paar Monaten erst Privat drin, für ich glaub 280 Euro und nu stellt er sie laufend wieder rein 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil in die Runde!

Bei mir kam die Woche auch was Neues an.
Die Rute ist in super Zustand. Allerdings hatten die ersten beiden Ringe doch deutliche Riefen. Habe sie ausgeschliffen und poliert. Nun sollte es wieder passen. Die Rolle habe ich heute gereinigt. Abschmieren konnte ich mir sparen. Es war noch ausreichend Fett in passender Konsistenz vorhanden. Hatte ich auch noch nicht oft.













Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Oktober 2022)

Schön!  Willst du die Combo noch fischen? Dann nur noch eine Mono drauf, ne Montage basteln und ab ans Wasser... und fangen!


----------



## Dace (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Rolle habe ich ...



Schönes nostalgisches Gerät Ti-it ! 

Die Rolle habe ich nicht, aber das Buch, auf dem die Rolle liegt, das habe ich. Ist ein Klassiker aus den 60-zigern.


Tight lines


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Schönes nostalgisches Gerät Ti-it !
> 
> Die Rolle habe ich nicht, aber das Buch, auf dem die Rolle liegt, das habe ich. Ist ein Klassiker aus den 60-zigern.
> 
> ...


Danke, Roland!
Das Buch habe ich erst angelesen. Lesenswert? 
Passte von der Farbkombination zur Rolle, deshalb mit auf dem Bild ;-)

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Petri Heil in die Runde!
> 
> Bei mir kam die Woche auch was Neues an.
> Die Rute ist in super Zustand. Allerdings hatten die ersten beiden Ringe doch deutliche Riefen. Habe sie ausgeschliffen und poliert. Nun sollte es wieder passen. Die Rolle habe ich heute gereinigt. Abschmieren konnte ich mir sparen. Es war noch ausreichend Fett in passender Konsistenz vorhanden. Hatte ich auch noch nicht oft.
> ...


Gratuliere dir zu der tollen Vintage-Combo. Die kleinste Rolle von der Gold Serie, erste Ausführung und das in einem gutem Zustand.
Die Serie kam 1978 mit der 2700, 2710 und der 2740 auf den Markt. Ein Jahr später wurden sie unbenannt auf 2701,
2711 und 2741. Also ist deine von 1978. Und da muss es auch schon Veränderungen gegeben haben. Das Gewicht von der 2700 mit 270g ist gleich geblieben. Bei den beiden anderen änderten sich die Gewichte.
In dem Katalog von 1981 hatten die 2701 und die 2741 ein DB hinter ihren Zahlen, also unterlagen sie ein weiters Update. Die Veränderungen kenne ich aber nicht und 1982 waren sie in den Katalogen nicht mehr dabei.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hier der Nachfolger von deiner 2700, aber lange nicht so schön wie deine.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it Glückwunsch zur tollen Combo, eine Frage hätte ich noch, bei deiner Schleifaktion bei den beiden oberen Ringen, hast du da Erfahrung wie sich der abgeschliffene Ring auf Dauer verhält?


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ti-it Glückwunsch zur tollen Combo, eine Frage hätte ich noch, bei deiner Schleifaktion bei den beiden oberen Ringen, hast du da Erfahrung wie sich der abgeschliffene Ring auf Dauer verhält?


Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Ich dachte mir einen Versuch ist es wert. Zur Not kann ich immer noch die beiden Ringe tauschen. Vllt kann dawurzelsepp hierzu was sagen. Er schrieb auch mal davon.



Jason schrieb:


> Gratuliere dir zu der tollen Vintage-Combo. Die kleinste Rolle von der Gold Serie, erste Ausführung und das in einem gutem Zustand.
> Die Serie kam 1978 mit der 2700, 2710 und der 2740 auf den Markt. Ein Jahr später wurden sie unbenannt auf 2701,
> 2711 und 2741. Also ist deine von 1978. Und da muss es auch schon Veränderungen gegeben haben. Das Gewicht von der 2700 mit 270g ist gleich geblieben. Bei den beiden anderen änderten sich die Gewichte.
> In dem Katalog von 1981 hatten die 2701 und die 2741 ein DB hinter ihren Zahlen, also unterlagen sie ein weiters Update. Die Veränderungen kenne ich aber nicht und 1982 waren sie in den Katalogen nicht mehr dabei.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung! Hatte die Rolle schon länger im Visier, da mir die Größe zusagt. Die Ambidex 2400 ist mir fast einen Ticken zu klein.
In der Bucht war die dann zum Sofortkauf zu einem, wie ich finde, fairem Kurs.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schön!  Willst du die Combo noch fischen? Dann nur noch eine Mono drauf, ne Montage basteln und ab ans Wasser... und fangen!


Auf alle Fälle! Ich werde berichten, sobald ich damit am Wasser bin.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Die Ambidex 2400 ist mir fast einen Ticken zu klein.


Die finde ich aber erotischer.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die finde ich aber erotischer.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja die liegt schon auch bei mir im Schrank, so ist es nicht ;-)

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> In dem Katalog von 1981 hatten die 2701 und die 2741 ein DB hinter ihren Zahlen, also unterlagen sie ein weiters Update. Die Veränderungen kenne ich aber nicht und 1982 waren sie in den Katalogen nicht mehr dabei.


Die 2711 gab es auch mit dem DB




und der größte Unterschied war die Kurbelhalterung, die DBs hatten eine Einschraubkurbel, die  Vorgänger ohne DB waren zum Durchstecken





Außerdem wurden diese Serien auch noch in etwas anderer Farbe ( braun mit goldener Spule ) über Pflueger verkauft





und auch über Fischerman




Auch bei diesen beiden Modellen der Unterschied in der Kurbel.
Sind aber alles die Nachfolgemodelle von Ti-it seinem Modell, das hatte noch den Bügelaußenanschlag, die nächste Serien hatten dann die Bügelinnenschaltung.


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ja die liegt schon auch bei mir im Schrank, so ist es nicht ;-)
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it


Bei mir auch. Als Shakespearefan ein muss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Als Shakespearefan ein muss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wo wir schon bei Shakespeare sind. Auch ein regelmäßiger Begleiter von mir.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die 2711 gab es auch mit dem DB


Ich hatte darauf gehofft, dass du dich einschaltest, weil ich so einige Bedenken hatte was ich geschrieben hatte. Danke Heiner. Hatte mich auf die Kataloge bezogen und da kann man auch nicht immer durchsteigen was die gemacht haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die 2711 gab es auch mit dem DB
> Anhang anzeigen 421200
> 
> und der größte Unterschied war die Kurbelhalterung, die DBs hatten eine Einschraubkurbel, die  Vorgänger ohne DB waren zum Durchstecken
> ...



Sehr interessant! Vielen Dank! War Fisherman nicht ein Vorläufer von Cormoran oder bin ich da auf falscher Fährte?

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it
Da kann ich mithalten.




Deine hat aber das Shakespeareemblem drauf.   .
Meine Tasche ich unbenutzt sie kam im Plastikbeutel an. Die kommt auch nicht ans Wasser.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich hatte darauf gehofft, dass du dich einschaltest, weil ich so einige Bedenken hatte was ich geschrieben hatte. Danke Heiner. Hatte mich auf die Kataloge bezogen und da kann man auch nicht immer durchsteigen was die gemacht haben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du weißt doch, auf Kataloge kann und darf man sich teilweise nicht verlassen.


----------



## Jason (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, auf Kataloge kann und darf man sich teilweise nicht verlassen.


Volle Zustimmung. Bin heilfroh wenn ein Fachmann wie du hinter mir stehst.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Schilfsänger (15. Oktober 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hast du da schon mal was günstiges gesehen???
> 
> Die Silstar DIA FLEX Karpfenruten waren mal günstiger aber das war nicht der Bentheimer
> 
> ...


Oh nee Du, der überwiegende Teil der angebotenen Rollen wären auch Nagelneu nicht meine Liga. Selbst wenn ich nur Spinnangeln würde täte mir das Geld was die als NP kosten leid.

Derzeit macht es m.E. überhaupt keinen Sinn nach gebrauchten Rollen zu gucken, da die Wunschpreise einfach nur zum an den Kopf fassen sind. Altmetall (und Plaste) ist teurer geworden ... bei den Trittbrettfahrern was Teuerungen angeht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung! Hatte die Rolle schon länger im Visier, da mir die Größe zusagt. Die Ambidex 2400 ist mir fast einen Ticken zu klein.


Versteh ich nicht, wo ist da der Unterschied. Wenn es um die Schnurfassung geht, die 2700 faßt laut Spulenbanderole 120 Meter 0,27 mm Schnur, die 2400 faßt 120 Meter 0,30 mm Schnur. Also müßte die Ambidex größer sein.

Aber:
das ist technisch eigentlich nicht möglich.

Die Spulenbreite ist bei beiden Spule identisch





der Spuleninnendurchmesser ist bei der 2400 um 3 mm größer als bei der 2700




die 2700 ist auch noch einen Hauch höher als die 2400




Warum sollte dann die 2400 mehr Schnur fassen als die 2700?

Und als letztes, durch den nicht vorhandenen Spulenschnellwechselverschluß hat die 2700 auch noch mehr Bremsfläche.


----------



## Ti-it (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, wo ist da der Unterschied. Wenn es um die Schnurfassung geht, die 2700 faßt laut Spulenbanderole 120 Meter 0,27 mm Schnur, die 2400 faßt 120 Meter 0,30 mm Schnur. Also müßte die Ambidex größer sein.
> 
> Aber:
> das ist technisch eigentlich nicht möglich.
> ...


Dachte vom Gesamtvolumen her. Aber du hast recht. Habe soeben verglichen. Die nehmen sich kaum was.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Also ist deine von 1978. Und da muss es auch schon Veränderungen gegeben haben.
> Hier der Nachfolger von deiner 2700, aber lange nicht so schön wie deine.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Klar, da gab es die Veränderung mit dem Innenschlag !
Aber dicker und klobiger wurde das Bügelgegenlager; müsste so insgesamt etwas schwerer geworden sein.
Ich fand das einen Rückschritt, weil so musste man sich den Umklapppunkt/Rampe bei jeder Rolle merken, wo der Außenanschlag oben sehr eindeutig ersichtlich war.
Schon damals habe ich meist mit der Hand einfach zugeklappt, da brauchte es gar keinen Umklapppunkt/Rampe im Rotor.
Die supereinfache Bügelmechanik der Außenanschlag-Überwurfspulenrolle wurde wieder komplizierter und störanfälliger. 



Ti-it schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung! Hatte die Rolle schon länger im Visier, da mir die Größe zusagt. Die Ambidex 2400 ist mir fast einen Ticken zu klein.


Die orange-goldenen 27er sind als Günstigfabrikation und Klinke direkt am Großrad ganz schon laut in der Knarre , das muss man erstmal ertragen können auf Dauer.

Jason hat recht, eine 2400 ist und knarrt weitaus erotischer, da ist alles schon ab Werk viel feiner abgestimmt. 
Auch kann man die Klinke gut dämpfen mit Fett oder die Feder etwas zusammenbiegen.

Fishermen ist/war ein weiterer Vertriebslabel von Shakespare, so eine Art Scheinkonkurrenz, die gleichen Rollen nochmal in anderer Farbe.
Das hatten sie gut drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Dachte vom Gesamtvolumen her. Aber du hast recht. Habe soeben verglichen. Die nehmen sich kaum was.


Ich teile dein Empfinden, die 2400 ist überall filigraner, das macht einen schlankeren und eleganteren Eindruck! 

Leider gab es die nicht im gleichen Orange, überhaupt zuwenig Farbvarianten hier in DE. Dann hätte die auch besser zu der Economy-Serie und den vielen Varianten gut gepasst.
Ich hab seinerzeit viel blaue 2400 und kaum 2700/2701 an den Shakespeare Tele-Posenruten gesehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421201


Hier hat sich ein Zombie eingeschlichen


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Stimmt, deshalb habe ich ja beim Spulen- Vergleich auch von 2700 und nicht von 2701 geschrieben. Aber die meisten 2701-Spulen sind entweder zu teuer oder zu verhunzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2022)

Musste für so ein Foto einfach nur ein bischen verdrehen, schon fällt es nicht auf.
Ich achte da inzwischen in allen Ansichten und Absichten drauf, wieviel von der Rollentype auf der Spule sichtbar sein soll.
Etliche moderne Rollenhersteller machen es einem noch leichter, da steht dann gar nix auf dem Rollenbody und die Spule ist verdrehbar.


----------



## AbuMitchell (15. Oktober 2022)

Since you are mentioning the "sexy" 2400...here is one from my personal collection - not a single scratch on it! 







P.S. I noticed upon login, that in a few days there will be a year and a half since I am a member of this forum. I would hereby like to say THANKS to: Professor Tinca, Bimmelrudi, Bilch, Nordlichangler, Hecht100+, Minimax, Jason, Forelle74, Ti-it, Ragbar, Der mit dem Fisch tanzt, Zulu, Rhinefisher, Heinzi, Bankside Dreamer, Astacus74...and all of you guys (I certainly forgot a lot of names while writing this sentence) for the fantastic posts (especially on the "Vintage Angeln" and related topics), for sharing your experiences, and for the warm welcome you gave me!  Special thanks go to my good forum friend Eiszeit, who made my experience on this forum particularly enjoyable!   Cheers!


----------



## AbuMitchell (15. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Dachte vom Gesamtvolumen her. Aber du hast recht. Habe soeben verglichen. Die nehmen sich kaum was.
> Anhang anzeigen 421224
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I am puzzled!  
The handle knob screams DC, and the bail arm screams DC...but on the side plate, there is only a "2400" marking without DC.  What happened here?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Oktober 2022)

Zwischen der ersten Serie ( silberne Schnurlaufröllchen - Halter) und der DC-Serie ( dritte Serie) wurde eine kurze Zeit schon der schwarze Schnurlaufröllchen - Halter verbaut. Diese Rolle stammt also aus der zweiten Serie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2022)

Genau, es gab mindestens 3 gut unterscheidbare Serien, wenn man die nietnagelneu und unverändert bekommen hat, oder später noch konnte.

Weitere Unterschiede wie unterschiedliche Typennummernschriftarten auf der Spule, auch eher graue als schwarze Bailarms von der ersten grauen President II kommen noch dazu, der schraubbare Knob der DC verschwand kurz vor dem Ende des Verkaufes auch wieder.

Bei meinem größeren Bestand von den mittleren Größen 2410 und 2430 müsste ich mal alles auseinander nehmen und alle Teile vergleichen, das wird bestimmt noch spannender!

Es ist bis heute sehr auffällig, dass in den Shakespeare Katalogen nur die erste Serie gezeigt wurde, die schon erkennbar anders aussehenden nachgelegten Rollen wurden weder im Katalog noch den offiziellen Werbeanzeigen je an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht.


----------



## zulu (16. Oktober 2022)

Sehr hübsch die Sachen , 
tolles Zeug
und der Zustand teilweise, Vitrinenware.

Mir war der hier als Kind schon immer unheimlich.
*Ein echter Klassiker *







So sehr groß war die Auswahl an Wobblern ja nicht in den 60er70er Jahren.
Die *Schweden* waren schon immer etwas* teurer*, darum fand der recht spät in meine Tasche.

Wurde dann aber schnell zum* Favoriten*. Den HI LO fische ich heute noch gerne.
 Regelmäßig morgens in der Dämmerung fliegt zu erst der große einteilige leuchtende raus.







Parallel zum Ufer vor dem Schilf und den Rosen entlang.
Leider habe ich von denen einige verloren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ti-it
> Da kann ich mithalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 421213
> 
> ...


 Jason, Vitamine für meine Augen!  Was ist das für ein grüner Blank im Hintergrund, eine DAM? 

Habe da mal eine Frage: Auf den Bildern von hecht100 von den Spulen erkennt man in diesen so kleine Löcher, wozu dienten die? Die waren auch in Spulen anderer Hersteller gebohrt, z. B. bei DAM.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe da mal eine Frage: Auf den Bildern von @Hecht100+ von den Spulen erkennt man in diesen so kleine Löcher, wozu dienten die? Die waren auch in Spulen anderer Hersteller gebohrt, z. B. bei DAM.


Da ist der Schnurhalter angeschraubt, Loch mit Gewinde drin.


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jason, Vitamine für meine Augen!  Was ist das für ein grüner Blank im Hintergrund, eine DAM


Eine DAM, gut erkannt.
Die Tegernsee aus der grünen Serie. 








Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (16. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine DAM, gut erkannt.
> Die Tegernsee aus der grünen Serie.
> Anhang anzeigen 421281
> Anhang anzeigen 421282
> ...


Angelst Du mit der? Ich habe meine sofort nach dem Kauf paar mal zum Spinnen benutzt, machte aber keine Freude, weil sie so schwer und vor allem Kopflastig ist, jetzt nehme ich sie aber ab und zu zum Karpfenangeln an einem kleinen Weiher, mit einer Quick Finessa gepaart, was viel mehr Spaß macht; das letzte Mal mit dieser Kombo ist mir ein Karpfen (schätze ca. 10 Pfund) sofort nach dem Anhieb mit voller Kraft aus dem Wasser gesprungen, Resultat Vorfachbruch


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Angelst Du mit der?


Bisher noch nicht, aber ich werde sie bestimmt mal ans Wasser führen? Und dann kommt auch ne Quick dran, muss ja harmonieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Oktober 2022)

Habe früher eine ähnliche geschenkt bekommen, die hatte eine goldene Ringwicklung und ein weißes Feststellrad am Rollenhalter. Auch grüner Blank. 

Das war meine 1.Rute, die habe ich mit einer Pflueger gefischt. Mit 13 beim Nachtangeln mit ihr zwar alles falsch gemacht (0,45er) Bremse zu, aber trotzdem mit ihr ein 52er Spiegler mit 2850 gr. gefangen! 
Der hat mir fast die Combo reingezogen...  

Ein anderes Mal, ich war ein Jahr älter. Wieder mit dieser Combo auf Grund geangelt, diesmal an der Einfahrt vom VW-Werkshafen im Mittellandkanal in Wolfsburg und am hellichten Tag. 
Ich warf aus, am Haken ein kleines Moderlischen. Ich kam gar nicht dazu, die Rute in einen Halter abzulegen, da kam schon der Einschlag! 
Am Haken hing mein erster Zander, über einen halben Meter lang... 

Ich glaube, an diesem Tag habe ich schon früh Feierabend gemacht und mich sehr aufs Nachhausekommen gefreut...  
Die Rolle habe ich noch, leider ist die Rute nicht mehr existent  
Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch die gleichen Erfolgreichen Momente am Wasser, die man, besonders mit einer Vintage-Kombo, niemals vergißt!


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Shakespeare sind. Auch ein regelmäßiger Begleiter von mir.
> Anhang anzeigen 421212
> 
> 
> ...





Jason schrieb:


> Ti-it
> Da kann ich mithalten.
> Anhang anzeigen 421213
> 
> ...



Wirklich ausgesprochen schöne, klassische Stücke, herrlich!
Würde ich so eine besitzen hätte ich aber auch grosse Angst sie mit meiner Currytulip/Lebendköder Angelschweinerei zu verderben.


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wirklich ausgesprochen schöne, klassische Stücke, herrlich!
> Würde ich so eine besitzen hätte ich aber auch grosse Angst sie mit meiner Currytulip/Lebendköder Angelschweinerei zu verderben.


Meine Angeltasche müsste von 1972 oder 1973 sein, so in dem Dreh. Sie besteht aus Segeltuch und ist mit Kunstleder versehen, innen ist ein herausnehmbarer, abwaschbarer Kunststoffeinsatz.
Wenn ich die Tasche im benutzten Zustand erworben hätte, würde ich sie mit ans Wasser nehmen, aber in diesem Fall bleibt sie bei mir unbenutzt. Das handhabe ich mit allen Angelsachen (Ruten, Rollen, Kunstköder, usw). die unbenutzt sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (16. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch die Sachen ,
> tolles Zeug
> und der Zustand teilweise, Vitrinenware.
> 
> ...


Schöne, alte Wobbler hast du da, halt sie in Ehren. Viele Angelmanufakturen haben Wobbler in dieser Form gebaut.
Von der Form her habe ich so einen ähnlichen, den Catcher von DAM.





Unten am Bauch befindet sich ein kleines aufschraubbares Kunststoffröhrchen. Darin kann man beliebig Schrotblei reintun, um ein schnelleres oder langsameres sinken des Wobblers zu bewirken.




Den hab ich mal auf einen Angelflohmarkt für einen Euro geschnappt. Der ist jetzt wie man sieht schon benutzt, aber den führe ich natürlich nicht mehr zu Wasser, da hätte ich viel zu viel Angst den zu verlieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Ich dachte mir einen Versuch ist es wert. Zur Not kann ich immer noch die beiden Ringe tauschen. Vllt kann dawurzelsepp hierzu was sagen. Er schrieb auch mal davon.
> 
> Gruß,
> Ti-it



Das stimmt ich habe schon diverse Schnurlaufröllchen und Ringe geschliffen und polliert. 
Bis jetzt habe ich keine Problem aber auch nur weil diese Ruten + Rollen nicht im Dauereinsatz sind und ein richtiger Abrieb nicht unbedingt gegeben ist. Solche Glasruten dann dann wie schon einmal erwähnt eher Liebhaberstücke und werden nur ab und an ans Wasser bewegt. Wenn man dennoch austauschen will sollten man sich vorher auf die Suche nach einem passenden machen. Bei einem Spitzenring sehe ich weniger das Problem wie bei einem Ring zum anwickeln oder Telering.
Wenn man sich mal die streben zum eigentlcihen Ring ansieht so sind doch Unterschiede zwischen DAM und anderen Herstellern zu erkennen und darin liegt sehr oft das Problem. Kann sich noch jemand an meine braune DAM Prestige erinnern wo ich einen Ring gebraucht hatte ? Dieser Startring z.B. ist aus Draht gemacht und innen nicht rund, eiszeit wird sicher die genau Bezeichnung sagen können.

Man sollte sich also überlegen in wieweit es für einen Sinn macht einen Ring zu tauschen oder zu schleifen/pollieren im zweifelsfall erstmal schleifen und parallel immer die Augen offenhalten nach dem richtigen Ring. Das wäre zumindest mein Weg und Rat wie man es am besten machen kann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Oktober 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dieser Startring z.B. ist aus Draht gemacht und innen nicht rund.


Du meinst sicher die Polygon-Ringe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Angeltasche müsste von 1972 oder 1973 sein, so in dem Dreh. Sie besteht aus Segeltuch und ist mit Kunstleder versehen, innen ist ein herausnehmbarer, abwaschbarer Kunststoffeinsatz.
> Wenn ich die Tasche im benutzten Zustand erworben hätte, würde ich sie mit ans Wasser nehmen, aber in diesem Fall bleibt sie bei mir unbenutzt. Das handhabe ich mit allen Angelsachen (Ruten, Rollen, Kunstköder, usw). die unbenutzt sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo Jason, 

so eine ähnliche Tasche habe ich auch mal gehabt, die hatte die gleichen Features wie deine, bloß in Grün.  Zwei Fronttaschen, innen auch so eine gummierte Tasche zum herausnehmen für gefangene Fische. 
Die war entweder  von Balzer, Cormoran oder DAM. Zum Angeln hatte ich die erst zum Spinnfischen dabei, dann als Verpflegungstasche und von 1982 bis 87 war das auch meine Schultasche bis zum Wochenende....


----------



## AbuMitchell (16. Oktober 2022)

Speaking of vintage lures...


----------



## ragbar (16. Oktober 2022)

The Lil'S was my long term favorite for located,big and old Brown trout.


----------



## Frankenstone (17. Oktober 2022)

DAM Quick SLS 4 hab ich noch paar Bügelfedern und glaub auch Schnurlaufröllchen falls jemand Bedarf hat. Gegen Rückporto kostenlos.
Das ist ne super Rolle auf den 1. Blick. Ne freundliche Dame hat mir den Lagerbestand an Ets gechickt bevor die China Leute dann DAM übernommen haben.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Speaking of vintage lures...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421360


Den habe ich seit 92 auch in zwei Grössen. Bin schonmal bei 10 Grad Wassertemp. getaucht um den Grösseren von nem hässlichen Unterwasserhindernis zu befreien.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Da sind se . Gleich eingepackt . Denn ich ick geh jetzt Angeln


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Oktober 2022)

Hast du bei denen den Bauchdrilling entfernt?


----------



## heinzi (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte auch eine Rute von der DAM ( braunes Modell, vllt kennt die ja einer von euch )  gepaart mit einer Daiwa Silver 2500 oder 4000 ?( die habe ich heute noch ). Die Rute hatte ein WG von 20-60 g. Damit habe ich Anfang/Mitte der 70er Jahre meine ersten Dorsche in Norwegen gefangen. Wenn ich bedenke was ich mir heute für ein Kopf mache welches Equipment ich mit nach Norwegen nehmen, könnte ich echt laut über mich selber lachen. Nee was waren wir unerfahren und alles hat einfach funktioniert.


----------



## Frankenstone (17. Oktober 2022)

Die Rolle auf dem Bild schaut eher nach Daiwa Bronze aus. War nicht so dolle, hatte mal eine.
Aber Du hast völlig recht, heutezutage macht man sich viel zu viel Kopf um Equipment.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Oktober 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Die Rolle auf dem Bild schaut eher nach Daiwa Bronze aus. War nicht so dolle, hatte mal eine.
> Aber Du hast völlig recht, heutezutage macht man sich viel zu viel Kopf um Equipment.


Liegt am damaligen Film, entweder Kodak oder Agfa hatte den Rotstich.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du bei denen den Bauchdrilling entfernt?


Nur beim Grösseren. Der kleine hat keinen Bauchdrilling.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Den habe ich seit 92 auch in zwei Grössen. Bin schonmal bei 10 Grad Wassertemp. getaucht um den Grösseren von nem hässlichen Unterwasserhindernis zu befreien.


Hab auch noch welche davon.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

Den auch noch.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nur beim Grösseren. Der kleine hat keinen Bauchdrilling.


Wohlbemerkt hatten alle Originale Shakespeare Wobbler 2 Drillinge. Drei Größen waren zur Auswahl, den Big S,
Midi S und den Little S. 
Hering 58 , die sehen noch gut aus, steht auf ihnen was drauf?

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Dann muss mein kleiner n Plagiat sein.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

Da steht Original Midi S auf allen 4.
Von den Big S habe ich auch noch welche.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da steht Original Midi S auf allen 4.
> Von den Big S habe ich auch noch welche.


Midi S war die mittlere Größe. Ich besitze 3 von den Little S, also die kleinste Ausführung. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Steht immer "Original LIL S" drauf. 
Dann habe ich ein Big S, der befindet sich in der Verpackung und da bleibt er auch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich frage mich, ab da auf der anderen Seite des Wobblers was drauf steht. Dazu müsste ich ihn auspacken, aber wie gesagt, der bleibt da drin. 
Steht auf deinen Big S was drauf?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Midi S war die mittlere Größe. Ich besitze 3 von den Little S, also die kleinste Ausführung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Little S habe ich gar nicht. Dafür den Big S. Der obere linke ist auch noch Original in der Verpackung .Ja Original  Big S .


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Den Little S habe ich gar nicht. Dafür den Big S. Der obere linke ist auch noch Original in der Verpackung .Ja Original  Big S .
> Anhang anzeigen 421462


Wie ich sehe, werden die Wobbler auf deiner Mappe immer größer, das können nur Big S sein. Steht auf denen irgendwas drauf?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, werden die Wobbler auf deiner Mappe immer größer, das können nur Big S sein. Steht auf denen irgendwas drauf?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja Original Big S .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Es gab 2 Bauversionen von den 3 Shakespeare Wobblergrößen, sowie reichlich diverse mehr oder weniger gute Clones.
Die erste alte Version hat so ein flaches Stanzblech als Inlay eingegossen, das hat den Nachteil des relativ leichten Abbrechens der Ösen.
So kamen manchmal Bauchösen verlustig ... prinzipiell war der Bauchdrilling bei diesen kurzen Wobbler verzichtbar.
Die zweite Version hat gebogene Stahldrahösen, die waren viel haltbarer.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> .Ja Original Big S .


Frage beantwortet. Danke dir. Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Schrift machen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Frage beantwortet. Danke dir. Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Schrift machen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Schrift ist leider auf den Bilder nicht mehr lesbar.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die zweite Version hat gebogene Stahldrahösen, die waren viel haltbarer.


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke Det. Man hat versucht sein Produkt zu verbessern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Frankenstone (17. Oktober 2022)

Sorry, ich hab jetzt hier noch nicht alles durchgelesen. Ja, es gab glaub Plagiate von den Little S Wobblern im Baumarkt.
Hab aber auch gut damit gefangen. Kurioserweise auch mal 2 Aale.
Weiss  jemand wo es diese Wobbler nocht gibt? Oder meinetwegen Plagiate.
Hechte und Zander hatte ich auch viel mit denen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Du weißt, dass du nun mit diesem Post die Preise in phantastische Höhen gepusht hast
und es dir abschminken kannst,
davon noch etwas zu ergattern oder vernünftigen Preisen von unter 30€ p.Stk. zu kaufen !?


Das dumme ist ja, dass die Gewässer damit nun permanent rauf und runter beharkt wurden,
dass die Fische diese Wobbler seit fast 50 Jahren kennen und sich dies seit Generationen als Witz überliefern.
"Guck mal, da kommt wieder einer mit son Kugelding!"


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade bei 4 Original Big-S aus den 1980ern nachgesehen, da steht bei keinem etwas drauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2022)

Bei Shakespeare's war immer was drauf gedruckt, selbst wenn es angeschabt oder verblichen ist.
Die Clones sehen für das geübte Auge sogar erkennbar ein bischen anders aus.
Selbst die Blisterverpackungen konnten damals schon nachgemacht werden, das reicht ja bis heute.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Shakespeare's war immer was drauf gedruckt, selbst wenn es angeschabt oder verblichen ist.
> Die Clones sehen für das geübte Auge sogar erkennbar ein bischen anders aus.
> Selbst die Blisterverpackungen konnten damals schon nachgemacht werden, das reicht ja bis heute.


Hallo,

die ersten Serien der Originale waren nicht in Blisterverpackungen, die waren in kleinen Plastikschachteln.
In meinem Anglerzimmer im Keller habe ich da noch originalverpackte, werde da morgen mal genau hinschauen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Frankenstone (17. Oktober 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab jetzt hier noch nicht alles durchgelesen. Ja, es gab glaub Plagiate von den Little S Wobblern im Baumarkt.
> Hab aber auch gut damit gefangen. Kurioserweise auch mal 2 Aale.
> Weiss  jemand wo es diese Wobbler nocht gibt? Oder meinetwegen Plagiate.
> Hechte und Zander hatte ich auch viel mit denen.


Bei ebay gibts das zwar noch, aber es sind Phantasiepreise. Da zwacke ich mir liebern nen Köfi auf.


----------



## Frankenstone (17. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch welche davon.
> Anhang anzeigen 421444


Der oben rechts war gut, der untere auch.
Den links hatte ich nie, vermutlich ists auch fast relativ egal weil die Wobbler einfach gut sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass du nun mit diesem Post die Preise in phantastische Höhen gepusht hast
> und es dir abschminken kannst,
> davon noch etwas zu ergattern oder vernünftigen Preisen von unter 30€ p.Stk. zu kaufen !?



Bidg und Midi gibt es hier hier und nichtmal teuer:








						Shakespeare, Spinnerundco - Wobbler, Spinner, Gummiköder, Kunstköder, Imakatsu, Megabass, Lucky Craft, Mepps, Rapala, Nils Master
					

Spinnerundco - OnlineShop für Spinnangler - Wobbler, Megabass, Lucky Craft, Mepps, Rapala, Nils Master




					www.spinnerundco.de


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Oktober 2022)

Von den Verpackungen von den Big S kann ich mich nur an die kleinen Schachteln erinnern... Kann mir gut vorstellen, das die im Laufe der Zeit zu aufwendig/teuer wurden und dann auf Blisterverpackungen umgestiegen wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Shakespeare's war immer was drauf gedruckt, selbst wenn es angeschabt oder verblichen ist.
> Die Clones sehen für das geübte Auge sogar erkennbar ein bischen anders aus.
> Selbst die Blisterverpackungen konnten damals schon nachgemacht werden, das reicht ja bis heute.


Hallo,

Du hast recht. Ich habe soeben nachgesehen. Was bei den gebrauchten Big-S nicht mehr zu erkennen war, sieht man bei den noch unbenutzten doch deutlich die Beschriftung. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, ich habe da noch sechs unbenutzte Big-S und vier Midi-S, dachte es wären weniger. Ich sehe schon, ich muss da mal wieder eine Inventur machen . Habe auch bemerkt, dass hinter den Big-S im Schrank noch Blinker liegen, von welchen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich da noch welche habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bidg und Midi gibt es hier hier und nichtmal teuer:


Ich habe da schon vor länger Zeit mal eine Reihe Little und Midi bestellt,
ist leider nicht gleich zu denen von früher.

Der Lauf ist anders, ich schätze da wurde mit der Neuauflage einfach schlampiger gearbeitet, der alte Name hat sich jedoch weiter gut verkauft.
Sonst hätte ich da längst gebunkert ...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es gab 2 Bauversionen von den 3 Shakespeare Wobblergrößen, sowie reichlich diverse mehr oder weniger gute Clones.
> Die erste alte Version hat so ein flaches Stanzblech als Inlay eingegossen, das hat den Nachteil des relativ leichten Abbrechens der Ösen.
> So kamen manchmal Bauchösen verlustig ... prinzipiell war der Bauchdrilling bei diesen kurzen Wobbler verzichtbar.
> Die zweite Version hat gebogene Stahldrahösen, die waren viel haltbarer.


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke Dir. Ich habe beide Version .


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast recht. Ich habe soeben nachgesehen. Was bei den gebrauchten Big-S nicht mehr zu erkennen war, sieht man bei den noch unbenutzten doch deutlich die Beschriftung. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, ich habe da noch sechs unbenutzte Big-S und vier Midi-S, dachte es wären weniger. Ich sehe schon, ich muss da mal wieder eine Inventur machen . Habe auch bemerkt, dass hinter den Big-S im Schrank noch Blinker liegen, von welchen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich da noch welche habe.
> 
> ...


Brauchst du Hilfe.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ersten Serien der Originale waren nicht in Blisterverpackungen, die waren in kleinen Plastikschachteln.
> In meinem Anglerzimmer im Keller habe ich da noch originalverpackte, werde da morgen mal genau hinschauen.
> ...


Hast du da Bilder von?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Brauchst du Hilfe.


Hallo,

nein, das wird eh eine größere Sache. Das muss ich mal machen wenn ich so zwei Tage hintereinander nichts anderes zu tun habe. Die Fliegensachen lasse ich da aber mal außen vor, sonst wir es mir erstmal zu viel. Aber trotzdem danke für Dein Angebot.
Ja, in 62 Jahren sammelt sich halt doch einiges an. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich so gut wie nichts wegwerfe, da Platz vorhanden. Die ersten 25 Jahre war ich ja noch Allrounder, dann ab so Mitte der 1980er mehr und mehr Fliegen- und auch Spinnfischer. Die Ansitzangelei spielt nur noch eine sehr geringe Rolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du da Bilder von?


Hallo,

mache ich später

Gruß Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ja den Midi S und den Big S. Schade das ich keine  Little S mehr habe.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe hier noch eine Cormoran Modell F656 Länge 1,95 m


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch zwei Ruten in 2,40m und 3,50m ,aber ich weiß den Hersteller nicht mehr.
2,40m 10 g-35g Wurfgewicht





3,50m 20 g - 80 g Wurfgewicht. Leider ist der Hersteller nicht mehr bekannt? Vielleicht weis es einer von Euch?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du da Bilder von?


Hallo,

also hier vier Big-S und vier Midi-S ungebraucht und mit Original-Verpackungen. Der Preis ist auch noch zu sehen, 6,90 DM der Big-S und 5,00 DM bzw. 5,50 der Midi-S.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jason (18. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also hier vier Big-S und vier Midi-S ungebraucht und mit Original-Verpackungen. Der Preis ist auch noch zu sehen, 6,90 DM der Big-S und 5,00 DM bzw. 5,50 der Midi-S.
> 
> ...


Ja, das sind die Originalen wunderschönen Wobbler von Shakespeare. 
Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden einen Shakespeare Sammler wie mich zu unterstützen. 
Fragen kann man ja mal  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hier ist mein Big S  mit Original-Verpackungen. Gekauft habe ich ihn 1974 oder 1975 so genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.Und den Preis leider auch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast recht. Ich habe soeben nachgesehen. Was bei den gebrauchten Big-S nicht mehr zu erkennen war, sieht man bei den noch unbenutzten doch deutlich die Beschriftung. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, ich habe da noch sechs unbenutzte Big-S und vier Midi-S, dachte es wären weniger. Ich sehe schon, ich muss da mal wieder eine Inventur machen . Habe auch bemerkt, dass hinter den Big-S im Schrank noch Blinker liegen, von welchen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich da noch welche habe.
> 
> ...





Jason schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die Originalen wunderschönen Wobbler von Shakespeare.
> Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden einen Shakespeare Sammler wie mich zu unterstützen.
> Fragen kann man ja mal
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich habe meine Hilfe auch schon angeboten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2022)

Ein schönes Stück Hartmut.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die Originalen wunderschönen Wobbler von Shakespeare.
> Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden einen Shakespeare Sammler wie mich zu unterstützen.
> Fragen kann man ja mal
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo,

Du hast ne PN

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Luis2811 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte da noch einen Big S mit der Beschriftung und auch mit dem eingegossen dünnen Blech. Leider schon etwas abgerockt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Oktober 2022)

Waren die originalen Drillinge von damals verzinkt? Wenn jemand für den BIG S noch eine leere Schachtel hat, bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## zulu (19. Oktober 2022)

Ja, die haben was , sind echt hübsche Dinger .
Die hatte ich nie aufm Zettel.
Daher auch jetzt nicht im Keller.


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Hab nochmal Bilder gemacht. Hier sieht man beim Kleinen ist die Bauchöse abgebrochen. Beim Grösseren sieht man ,daß die Ösen aus Stanzblech sind. Beschriftung keine. Also Plagiate . Habe sie 1992 im Sommer gekauft. Ich glaube die waren preiswert. Mit dem Lauf bin ich zufrieden. Beide hab ich auch schon als Popper benutzt. Also Rute hoch , mal seitlich
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 kippen mal liegen lassen oder ruckartig anziehen. Barsche hauptsächlich , wenige Hechte einige Forellen zwei Rapfen . Auf den Kleinen auch einige Dickköpfe. An die Packung habe ich keine Erinnerung mehr. Mal sehen wie lange sie es noch machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich 40 Jahre lang geglaubt, der mittlere der Wobbler heißt Midi-S  .
Durch die Fotografiererei etc. musste ich zu meinem Schrecken feststellen, der Mittlere heißt Medi-S . Ich stürze mich ja gleich aus dem Kellerfenster.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Oktober 2022)

Hi,
Ich fange gerade an mich mit in die Jahre gekommenem Tackel zu beschäftigen.
Ich hab mir ne schön restaurierte Glasfaser Rute für nen schmalen Taler besorgt schöne Spitzen Aktion mit etwas kraftreserve im Rückgrat 2m Länge Steckrute Wurfgewicht liegt bei 10-30g.
Jetzt meine Frage hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne alte Freilaufrolle die ich fürs posenfischen auf Friesfisch benutzen kann.
Ca. 150m 0,25 sollen drauf gehen und sie sollt auch kein Super teures Sammlerstück sein.
Für Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Ti-it (19. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fange gerade an mich mit in die Jahre gekommenem Tackel zu beschäftigen.
> Ich hab mir ne schön restaurierte Glasfaser Rute für nen schmalen Taler besorgt schöne Spitzen Aktion mit etwas kraftreserve im Rückgrat 2m Länge Steckrute Wurfgewicht liegt bei 10-30g.
> Jetzt meine Frage hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne alte Freilaufrolle die ich fürs posenfischen auf Friesfisch benutzen kann.
> ...


Hallo Karacho_Kurt,

zufällig die mintgrüne Vollglas, welche vor ein paar Tagen in der Bucht war?

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo Karacho_Kurt,
> 
> zufällig die mintgrüne Vollglas, welche vor ein paar Tagen in der Bucht war?
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich die ist heute bei mir angekommen.


----------



## Jason (19. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich 40 Jahre lang geglaubt, der mittlere der Wobbler heißt Midi-S  .
> Durch die Fotografiererei etc. musste ich zu meinem Schrecken feststellen, der Mittlere heißt Medi-S . Ich stürze mich ja gleich aus dem Kellerfenster.
> ...


Lieber Lajos, dein Beitrag hat mich dazu bewegt meine gesamten Shakespeare-Kataloge durchzublättern.
Angefangen hat es mit dem Big S, der kam 1975 neu in die Kataloge. Hier 2 Bilder davon.
	

		
			
		

		
	









1976 kamen die beiden anderen Größen dazu. Hier ein Bilde aus dem 76er.




Ab da an hieß der mittlere "Midi S". In den weiteren Katalogen bis 1990, das ist der letzte den ich habe, wurde der mittlere immer mit "Midi S" bezeichnet. Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von dem 90er Katalog.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ab 1982 kam dann noch der Big S Vario mit Tauchschaufel dazu. Und dieser Wobbler wurde ebenfalls bis 1990, oder auch länger das weiß ich nicht, weil ich die weiteren Kataloge nicht habe, angeboten.
Aber wie gesagt, in den gesamten Katalogen wurde der mittlere Wobbler als "Midi S" bezeichnet. Es kann sein, das bei einer Charge die Druckmaschine falsch eingestellt wurde. So etwas ist schon öfter vorgekommen und das nicht nur bei Shakespeare.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2022)

Also doch genauso wie gemerkt,
Big, Midi (wie die Synthesizer/Musikschnittstelle)
 und Little !

1975 waren die Gewässer noch nicht verrasselt und die Fische neugierig,
heute ist die Situation mit diesen lauten Wobblern schon anders (herum).


----------



## Ti-it (19. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Tatsächlich die ist heute bei mir angekommen.


Glückwunsch!
Ist meiner Meinung nach eine restaurierte/modifizierte alte Noris.
Es gab da mal eine "Planetenserie" Jupiter, Mars usw.
Der Blank sieht ganz genauso aus. Dieses leicht durchsichtige mintgrün.

Aber Vorsicht. Gefährliches Halbwissen ;-)

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Jason (19. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also doch genauso wie gemerkt,
> Big, Midi (wie die Musikschnitstelle)
> und Little !
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich dir Recht, habe vor noch gar nicht allzulanger Zeit mit so einem Rasselteil mein Glück probiert. Den Rasselkameraden habe ich bestimmt 20 mal durchs Wasser gezogen und noch nicht mal ein Anfasser. Nachdem ich auf Gummifisch umgestellt habe kam der Erfolg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Lieber Lajos, dein Beitrag hat mich dazu bewegt meine gesamten Shakespeare-Kataloge durchzublättern.
> Angefangen hat es mit dem Big S, der kam 1975 neu in die Kataloge. Hier 2 Bilder davon.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Du wirst sehen, wenn Du den Big-S und den  "Midi-S" bekommst, steht auf der Originalverpackung Medi-S darauf . War ja selbst sehr überrascht, als ich das gestern bemerkte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Ist meiner Meinung nach eine restaurierte/modifizierte alte Noris.
> Es gab da mal eine "Planetenserie" Jupiter, Mars usw.
> Der Blank sieht ganz genauso aus. Dieses leicht durchsichtige mintgrün.
> ...


Ich hab gerade mal Google bemüht und nach noris Merkur gesucht und tatsächlich ne alte BuchtKleinanzeige gefunden mit einer 1.70 die recht ähnlich sieht bis auf den Rollenhalter der bei dieser zum Schrauben wahr und bei mir sind zwei Schieberinge dran.
Ich hab die gesehen und musste sie haben obwohl ich wirklich null Ahnung von alten Angeln habe ich freue mich schon drauf sie das erste mal zu Testen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2022)

Jason und Lajos1 , das ärgerliche ist, ihr habt beide recht. Im Katalog wurde er mit Midi bezeichnet und bei den Schachteln ist Medi aufgedruckt. Ob bei allen Schachteln, ??? Und somit hab ihr dazu beigetragen, etwas Licht in die unergründlichen Geheimnisse der Firma Shakespeare zu bringen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason und Lajos1 , das ärgerliche ist, ihr habt beide recht. Im Katalog wurde er mit Midi bezeichnet und bei den Schachteln ist Medi aufgedruckt. Ob bei allen Schachteln, ??? Und somit hab ihr dazu beigetragen, etwas Licht in die unergründlichen Geheimnisse der Firma Shakespeare zu bringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421721


Wenn auf einer Schachtel "Midi" aufgedruckt wäre,  macht das diese dann wesentlich wertvoller (mit Inhalt)?


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn auf einer Schachtel "Midi" aufgedruckt wäre,  macht das diese dann wesentlich wertvoller (mit Inhalt)?


Ich würde sagen nein, es ist einfach interessant, aber dann wäre ja auch jeder Katalog mit Schreibfehlern drin wesentlich wertvoller. Und Fehler in alten Katalogen, da kann man ein Buch drüber schreiben. Z.B. Ambidex, als die dritte Rollenausführung schon auf dem Markt war, wurde im Katalog noch immer die Bilder der ersten Ausführung gezeigt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal Google bemüht und nach noris Merkur gesucht und tatsächlich ne alte BuchtKleinanzeige gefunden mit einer 1.70 die recht ähnlich sieht bis auf den Rollenhalter der bei dieser zum Schrauben wahr und bei mir sind zwei Schieberinge dran.
> Ich hab die gesehen und musste sie haben obwohl ich wirklich null Ahnung von alten Angeln habe ich freue mich schon drauf sie das erste mal zu Testen.


Könntest du  bitte mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich fange gerade an mich mit in die Jahre gekommenem Tackel zu beschäftigen.
> Ich hab mir ne schön restaurierte Glasfaser Rute für nen schmalen Taler besorgt schöne Spitzen Aktion mit etwas kraftreserve im Rückgrat 2m Länge Steckrute Wurfgewicht liegt bei 10-30g.
> Jetzt meine Frage hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne alte Freilaufrolle die ich fürs posenfischen auf Friesfisch benutzen kann.
> ...


Hallo
Vorsicht, das ist hochgradig ansteckend. 

Zeig mal deine Rute dann wird sich schon ne passende Rolle finden. 

Freilauf war da glaub ich noch nicht so sehr geläufig.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vorsicht, das ist hochgradig ansteckend.
> 
> Zeig mal deine Rute dann wird sich schon ne passende Rolle finden.
> ...


Das mit dem Freilauf ist mir nach weng rumschauen auch aufgegangen Fotos folgen Morgen. 
Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Jason (20. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason und Lajos1 , das ärgerliche ist, ihr habt beide recht. Im Katalog wurde er mit Midi bezeichnet und bei den Schachteln ist Medi aufgedruckt. Ob bei allen Schachteln, ??? Und somit hab ihr dazu beigetragen, etwas Licht in die unergründlichen Geheimnisse der Firma Shakespeare zu bringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421721


Was steht über dem L 4277?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2022)

Art


Jason schrieb:


> Was steht über dem L 4277?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Artikelnummer und Farbcode, in diesem Fall 4491 / 077


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Oktober 2022)

Moin zusammen hier wie versprochen die Fotos der Rute


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schöne Rute glückwunsch nochmal dazu. 

Ich habe so eine Vollglasrute nur in gelb letztes Jahr neu aufgebaut und sie mit einer DAM Hobby 215B bestückt was zeitlcih so ungefähr zusammenstimmen könnte.

In deinem Fall könnte ich meir sowas in der Richtung vorstellen nur eben mit Schnurlaufröllchen. Zeitlich gesehen würde ich da zu einer 60er - 70er Jahre Rolle raten evtl ne Quick 238/248, Noris Shakespeare 2115 und diverse andere Hersteller was in diese Zeit so passen. 
Wenn du jedoch sagst ne es wäre eine moderene besser dann müsstest du ab Mitte der 70er anfangen zu schauen.


----------



## AbuMitchell (20. Oktober 2022)

Small part of my Mepps collection... 

Lusox - according to the Mepps website it is discontinued, because "it never really caught on with the fishermen". However, I still see it, available for sale in many European countries. Don't know what is the catch, maybe there is a really large pile of old stocks. Also, a lot of anglers I know consider it a sort of iconic lure for pike fishing, so contrary to the website statement, it really caught on very well with anglers (at least in some areas). 






Small ones - applied for chub, trout, etc.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Oktober 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rute glückwunsch nochmal dazu.
> 
> Ich habe so eine Vollglasrute nur in gelb letztes Jahr neu aufgebaut und sie mit einer DAM Hobby 215B bestückt was zeitlcih so ungefähr zusammenstimmen könnte.
> 
> ...


Also ich würde schon zu ne zeitlich einigermaßen passenden greifen wollen aber eben mit schnurlaufrölchen. Ich bin wirklich Dankbar für die Tipps. Gibt es was auf das ich beim Kauf achten muss, insofern das natürlich im Internet möglich ist.
Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> . Gibt es was auf das ich beim Kauf achten muss, insofern das natürlich im Internet möglich ist.
> Gruß Karacho_Kurt


Ja,manche Sachen sind echt übertrieben teuer. 
Grad wenn sie Vintage oder selten ,rar usw dazuschreiben. 
Bisl schauen das die Rolle nicht komplett Schrott ist sonst musst sie eventuell reparieren oder zuviel dran rum basteln. 
Mit bisl suchen kann man oft auch schöne Stücke finden.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt 
Da fällt mir grad noch was ein.
Mit ner Quick aus der 2xx Serie kann ich dir eventuell behilflich sein.
Hab da einige mehrfach.
Nur heute isses zu spät und ich kann nicht nachschauen.

Ich kanns dir morgen mal mitteilen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Karacho_Kurt
> Da fällt mir grad noch was ein.
> Mit ner Quick aus der 2xx Serie kann ich dir eventuell behilflich sein.
> Hab da einige mehrfach.
> ...


Klasse Danke


----------



## AbuMitchell (21. Oktober 2022)

Continuing with lure display... Part of my Rapala collection, only old school made in Ireland and Finland, no new stuff.


----------



## Jason (21. Oktober 2022)

Heute sind die Wobbler vom lieben Lajos1 angekommen. Ich habe sie zwischen meiner Standard-Serie zur Deko in die Vitrine gestellt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zeitlich passt das auch sehr gut zusammen. Die Standard-Serie war von 1970-1977 in den Katalogen und die Wobbler kamen 1975 mit ins Spiel. Vielen liebe Dank!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## AbuMitchell (21. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Zeitlich passt das auch sehr gut zusammen. Die Standard-Serie war von 1970-1977 in den Katalogen und die Wobbler kamen 1975 mit ins Spiel. Vielen liebe Dank!!!
> 
> Gruß Jason



Catalog page - 1976.


----------



## Jason (21. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Catalog page - 1976.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421971


Witch catalog is this page from?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2022)

29,50 DM.
So gehört sich das für ne Rolle. Und in T€URO also die Hälfte.
Da sollten die Hersteller sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Jason (21. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 29,50 DM.
> So gehört sich das für ne Rolle. Und in T€URO also die Hälfte.
> Da sollten die Hersteller sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Die Hersteller sagen sich, "Wir wollen auch noch leben". Kann ich irgendwie auch verstehen, allerdings wird einiges übertrieben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## AbuMitchell (21. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Witch catalog is this page from?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Shakespeare!


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell 

Can you please take a picture of the first page of the catalogue?


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Oktober 2022)

Soo, danke Jungs, langsam ist der Vintage Virus ja von euch auf mich übergesprungen   
Gestern hab ich mir ein paar Daiwa Rollen geholt, darunter auch eine BG 13 und eine BG 15. Leider kann ich zu diesen Rollen in Google nicht viel finden, Baujahr und technische Daten würden mich ja interessieren, kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen ? 

Außerdem interressiert es mich, welche Rollen so in 1973 - 1980 produziert wurden, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips zu Quellen und Webseiten ?


----------



## AbuMitchell (21. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> AbuMitchell
> 
> Can you please take a picture of the first page of the catalogue?


I don't have it. I actually downloaded it from the web at one point (no idea when) and stored it in my archive. It was not a fully available catalog, and consequently, the first page was not available. But I noted down that it is the 1976 catalog (so that info was probably listed at the time).


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 29,50 DM.
> So gehört sich das für ne Rolle. Und in T€URO also die Hälfte.
> Da sollten die Hersteller sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


Bitte nicht...
Das Ding war Grottig - da ist meine Shimano FX für 16€ doch ne andere Welt.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Außerdem interressiert es mich, welche Rollen so in 1973 - 1980 produziert wurden, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips zu Quellen und Webseiten ?


Boahh da gibt's enorm viel. 
Hier kannst mal bei Dam gucken. 

"rollendam" http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html

Grüße Michi


----------



## zulu (21. Oktober 2022)

Medi Midi Mibi
In Afrika konnte man schon recht früh sehr gute Kopien von allem möglichen kaufen.
Da sind mir Dinge unter gekommen , kaum zu glauben.
Die Sachen kamen alle aus Fernost . Leider habe ich keine Bilder mehr davon, aber es gab Damm Blinker
Abbu und sogar Abbibas Sportschuhe mit 3 Streifen.
Die Gerätehändler waren alle dort zum Fischen und haben sich mit Sicherheit aus finanziellen Gründen sehr für diese preiswerten Köder interessiert.
Das der Chinese dann mal einen Buchstaben vertauscht ist doch kein Beinbruch.
Schaut man sich die alten Kataloge an, da erkennt man eine gewisse Entwicklung gerade in den 70er und 80 er  Jahren.

Weg von Made in West Germany 
hin zu Massenware Made in da wo die Arbeitskraft nichts kostet.

Ja so ist das , wenn ich denke wie das mit den Twistern los ging , da haben die keinen Wobbler mehr verkauft , fast alles aus dem Programm genommen
nur weil alle mit dem Glibberzeug gute Ergebnisse erzielt haben.

Ich habe noch so einen alten Gummifisch OVP im Keller mit vorne so einem Propeller dran , da hatte ich mal 5 Stück von.
Alle haben getwistert , ich eisern weiter gemacht mit dem Propellerfisch und nicht weniger Zander gefangen als die Kollegen mit Ihrem weißen Mister Twister.
Einer ist übrig geblieben , da mache ich  mal ein Bild . Bin gespannt ob den einer hier kennt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch eine SIGMA 060, wie sah denn bei der SIGMA-Serie die Originalverpackung aus? Waren das schwarze Kartons mit roter Aufschrift?


----------



## Floma (21. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine SIGMA 060, wie sah denn bei der SIGMA-Serie die Originalverpackung aus? Waren das schwarze Kartons mit roter Aufschrift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Sigma-Design sehe, bin ich 7-8 Jahre alt und darf Papas Angel halten. Das hat sich eingebrannt.


----------



## zulu (21. Oktober 2022)

Sigma hatte ich auch mal eine , war sogar ganz gut, habe ich aber im Meer geschrottet.
Karton natürlich gleich in den Müll. Wenig Beachtung geschenkt , kann mich nicht mehr erinnern das passiert mir heute nicht mehr.
Jede OVP wird aufgehoben, steigert ja den Wert beim Wiederverkauf.
Allerdings nimmt die Kartonage im Lauf der Zeit sehr viel Raum in Anspruch


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Allerdings nimmt die Kartonage im Lauf der Zeit sehr viel Raum in Anspruch


Einfach falten


----------



## zulu (22. Oktober 2022)

Dann sieht man sie ja nicht mehr und vergisst sie. Oder jemand will nur helfen und schmeisst es weg (ist das Kunst oder kann das weg) du Messie.
Danke für den Tip. Zumindest den vom Flachbildschirm und der von dem Kärcher , die mache ich mal flach.
Aber was mache ich mit dem Styropor Hmmm Kopfkratz.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Oktober 2022)

Die SIGMA-Serie gab es von der kleinsten 020 bis zur größten 080. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, daß es von Shakespeare eine kleine Tele-Rute (passend zur 020er Sigma) gab, die konnte man sich in die Jacket-Tasche stecken! 
Kennt die noch jemand? 

Die Transportlänge war ungefähr so wie die Größe einer Zigarre, diese Rute muß es Anfang der 80er Jahre gegeben haben...


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die SIGMA-Serie gab es von der kleinsten 020 bis zur größten 080. I


Eine 020 gab es nicht. Die kleinste war die 025.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (22. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine 020 gab es nicht. Die kleinste war die 025.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...lange nicht gesehen und doch sofort wieder erkannt... (Vorsicht-Insider)


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kennt die noch jemand?


Jaa,hatte ich,ist mit meiner "ich verklopp alles für mein erstes Auto"-Abverkaufsaktion via Kleinanzeigen im Gratis-Zeitungsschmierblatt weggegangen.
Ich fand,war eher n Scherzartikel,die hatte so kleine Ringe aus Draht,um unter diese Füllerkappe zu passen. Richtig fischen konnte ich die nicht.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Small part of my Mepps collection...
> 
> Lusox - according to the Mepps website it is discontinued, because "it never really caught on with the fishermen".


I think that the Lusox is one of the most underestimated Pike Lures on the market and it is really sad that it is discontinued. There is only one issue with this lure, that then you use it with steel leaders it tends to tangle up in the leader or the leadhead. 

By the way there if you are are searching for similar Lures, in europe there is one sold by a company called Suissex. I use both, de Lusox and the Suissex and there is not much difference between them.


----------



## zulu (22. Oktober 2022)

Da ist es schon mein altes Zaubergummi, rausnehmen will ich ihn nicht dann geht die Packung ganz kaputt.
Fischen natürlich auch nicht mehr dann würde er sofort zerbissen und bald darauf vergessen.

















2 Mark 90 war auch nicht gerade billig


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Den hab ich irgendwo in der Garage am liegen.
Der untere war neulich beim der Baumkletteraktion dabei.


----------



## Ti-it (22. Oktober 2022)

Wenn wir schon bei Kunstköder sind. Ich hab da jetzt auch mal meine älteren Sachen hervorgeholt.









Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Hallo ti-it.
Fischst Du den ?


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

Also mancher von euch könnte aus dem heimischen Keller glatt ein Museum machen, Chapeau...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Also mancher von euch könnte aus dem heimischen Keller glatt ein Museum machen, Chapeau...


Du sprichst wie meine Holde


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Hab ihn auch . Grösse ist so ca.
11cm.


----------



## Ti-it (22. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hallo ti-it.
> Fischst Du den ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt fisch ich eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf Raubfisch und wenn dann stationär mit Köderfisch.
Aber wenn ich den Indianerwobbler mal wieder fischen werde, dann die Neuauflage von damals. Hiervon habe ich auch noch 3 Stück.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du sprichst wie meine Holde


Wobei ich das anerkennend meine, wohl im Gegensatz zu ihr.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Wobei ich das anerkennend meine, wohl im Gegensatz zu ihr.


Kommt drauf an, ob ich aufgeräumt habe oder nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob ich aufgeräumt habe oder nicht.


Wenn spöttisch, dann nur in Bezug auf Heckbremsrollen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine 020 gab es nicht. Die kleinste war die 025.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, daß bei deiner 080er SIGMA der Bügel abgebrochen ist!  Wohl ziemlich schwierig, einen Original-Ersatzbügel zu bekommen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

Schade, das es gar keine 080 ist, auch wenn es an der Seite dran steht. Aber vielleicht will Jason mir seine defekte 080 veräußern  , was ich aber nicht glaube, dafür ist sie zu selten.

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt, das ist eine Sigma 081 Pick up-Modell, fehlt mir auch noch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Oktober 2022)

Einfach nur angeln.....


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Oktober 2022)

Was darf eigentlich eine sehr gut erhaltene Sigma 050 kosten ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was darf eigentlich eine sehr gut erhaltene Sigma 050 kosten ?


Im Prinzip das, was sie dir Wert ist. Kommt auch drauf an, wie sieht sie aus, ist alles noch vorhanden (z.B. fehlende Seitenbeschriftungen), paßt alles(z.B. falsche Spule), kann ich sie evtl. zurückgeben, weil sie nicht läuft, Papier ist geduldig. Beim Internetkauf in der Bucht würde ich mal 25 Euros max ansetzen, wenn man sie selber abholen kann und sehen und prüfen evtl auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Prinzip das, was sie dir Wert ist. Kommt auch drauf an, wie sieht sie aus, ist alles noch vorhanden (z.B. fehlende Seitenbeschriftungen), paßt alles(z.B. falsche Spule), kann ich sie evtl. zurückgeben, weil sie nicht läuft, Papier ist geduldig. Beim Internetkauf in der Bucht würde ich mal 25 Euros max ansetzen, wenn man sie selber abholen kann und sehen und prüfen evtl auch etwas mehr.


Kommt auch drauf an, ob die komplette, unbeschädigte OV (inkl. Folienbeutel) noch vorhanden ist, daß erhöht den Wert der Rolle (im besten Zustand) beträchtlich!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an, ob die komplette, unbeschädigte OV (inkl. Folienbeutel) noch vorhanden ist, daß erhöht den Wert der Rolle (im besten Zustand) beträchtlich!


Mit Original-Verpackung wird man auch einen anderen Preis als 25 Euros aufrufen müssen, ist zum Angeln aber unrelevant.


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade, das es gar keine 080 ist, auch wenn es an der Seite dran steht.


Ist schon mal ein Pick up Modell mit einem 081er Aufkleber aufgetaucht? Ich denke mal nicht, die Mühe hat sich Shakespeare nicht gemacht. In den Katalogen war auch nie eine abgebildet. Da  sah es immer so aus.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Der mit dem Fisch tanzt , hab für dich nochmal ein Bild von der Pick up gemacht. Da sieht man, das da nichts abgebrochen ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auf diesem Wege noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Skott
Eine 080er mit Bügel schlummert auch in meiner Vitrine, ist aber schon eine von der 2. Version.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht will @Jason mir seine defekte 080 veräußern  , was ich aber nicht glaube, dafür ist sie zu selten.


Scherzkeks.  Da willst du wohl ein Bügel dran löten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Scherzkeks.  Da willst du wohl ein Bügel dran löten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Brauch ich nicht dranlöten, so eine mit Bügel hab ich auch. Ist aber das erste Modell im Gegensatz zu deiner CK.


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt ja auch noch die absolute seltene 070er der 2200er Serie. Wann kam die noch mal dazu?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (22. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht dranlöten, so eine mit Bügel hab ich auch. Ist aber das erste Modell im Gegensatz zu deiner CK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uiiii, ich biete dir 1000,-Euro.   Schöne Rolle, makellos. Behüte sie gut.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Uiiii, ich biete dir 1000,-Euro.



Schlag zu Heiner!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch die absolute seltene 070er der 2200er Serie. Wann kam die noch mal dazu?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Müsste 1986 gewesen sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, danke Jungs, langsam ist der Vintage Virus ja von euch auf mich übergesprungen
> Gestern hab ich mir ein paar Daiwa Rollen geholt, darunter auch eine BG 13 und eine BG 15. Leider kann ich zu diesen Rollen in Google nicht viel finden, Baujahr und technische Daten würden mich ja interessieren, kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen ?
> 
> Außerdem interressiert es mich, welche Rollen so in 1973 - 1980 produziert wurden, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips zu Quellen und Webseiten ?



BG 10 / 13 / 15 sind technisch gesehen identisch mit den gleichnamigen GS-X Modellen. Einziger Unterschied ist die Farbgebung und der Holzknauf den die GS-Modelle noch nicht hatten.
Die BG-Serie (Black Gold) war der Nachfolger der Gold Series und erschien in den früheren 80ern. Alle Modelle hatten 3 Kugellager und wurden bis weit in die 90er gebaut, teilweise gab es auch Nachauflagen bis in die 2000er oder auch Jubiläumsauflagen wie zum 30. Jahrestag in anderer Farbgebung.
Die Serie umfasste 7 Modellgrößen (10/13/15/20/30/60/90), wobei lediglich die Modelle 20-60 quasi neu gestaltet wurden. Die BG90 entsprich technisch und optisch der Millionmax 9000, die kleinsten Modelle denen der GS-X.
Die Serie wurde nur nicht lange in Japan produziert, die Produktion wurde schnell Richtung Thailand ausgelagert. Diese Serie war ein reines Export-Modell, im Mutterland Japan gab es ein optisch ähnliches Modell namens Phantom GX, welches ungleich besser ausgestattet war wie die BG. Vorallem die Kugellager sind nicht die besten in der BG-Serie, grad bei den Thailand Modellen nicht. Hinzukommt die sich ablösende Farbe der Kunststoffbeschläge, das Problem hatten bereits die GS-X Modelle.


EDIT: selbst im 2018er US-Katalog wurde die Serie noch komplett angeboten


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Oktober 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> BG 10 / 13 / 15 sind technisch gesehen identisch mit den gleichnamigen GS-X Modellen. Einziger Unterschied ist die Farbgebung und der Holzknauf den die GS-Modelle noch nicht hatten.
> Die BG-Serie (Black Gold) war der Nachfolger der Gold Series und erschien in den früheren 80ern. Alle Modelle hatten 3 Kugellager und wurden bis weit in die 90er gebaut, teilweise gab es auch Nachauflagen bis in die 2000er oder auch Jubiläumsauflagen wie zum 30. Jahretag in anderer Farbgebung.
> Die Serie umfasste 7 Modellgrößen (10/13/15/20/30/60/90), wobei lediglich die Modelle 20-60 quasi neu gestaltet wurden. Die BG90 entsprich technisch und optisch der Millionmax 9000, die kleinsten Modelle denen der GS-X.
> Die Serie wurde nur nicht lange in Japan produziert, die Produktion wurde schnell Richtung Thailand ausgelagert. Diese Serie war ein reines Export-Modell, im Mutterland Japan gab es ein optisch ähnliches Modell namens Phantom GX, welches ungleich besser ausgestattet war wie die BG. Vorallem die Kugellager sind nicht die besten in der BG-Serie, grad bei den Thailand Modellen nicht. Hinzukommt die sich ablösende Farbe der Kunststoffbeschläge, das Problem hatten bereits die GS-X Modelle.


Danke ! Das mit dem Holzknauf interessiert mich, meine haben nämlich einen schwarzen Kunstoffknauf, dann sind die wohl falsch ? Made in Japan steht jedenfalls drauf…


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Oktober 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> BG 10 / 13 / 15 sind technisch gesehen identisch mit den gleichnamigen GS-X Modellen. Einziger Unterschied ist die Farbgebung und der Holzknauf den die GS-Modelle noch nicht hatten.


Hatte die BG nicht drei, und die GS nur zwei Kugellager..?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hatte die BG nicht drei, und die GS nur zwei Kugellager..?



Die GS umschließt 3 unterschiedliche Serien aus unterschiedlichen Jahrgängen und Bautypen.
Lediglich die letzte GS-X hatte den internen Bügelumschlag, worauf letzlich auch die nachfolgende BG basierte.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal Fotos der BGs mit der Kurbel, sehen beide Identisch aus


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2022)

Beide Kurbeln stammen ursprünglich von der Silver X (beide Farbvarianten)
Diese hatte ebenfalls eine einschraubbare Kurbel lange vor der BG.

Ich hab mal eben die Kurbel meiner BG15 mit einer von meinen 1600X getauscht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Oktober 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Beide Kurbeln stammen ursprünglich von der Silver X (beide Farbvarianten)
> Diese hatte ebenfalls eine einschraubbare Kurbel lange vor der BG.
> 
> Ich hab mal eben die Kurbel meiner BG15 mit einer von meinen 1600X getauscht.
> ...


Danke, hab gerade mit dem Verkäufer geschrieben, er hätte mich drauf hingewiesen meint er und bietet Rücknahme an……kann mich daran garnicht erinnern, mag aber sein. Auf die Funktion hat das ja keinen Einfluss, denke ich behalt die trotzdem oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Oktober 2022)

Wenn dir die Rollen gefallen und du mit dem Preis zufrieden gewesen bist, spricht ja nix dagegen sie nicht zu behalten.   
Obige gezeigte Kurbel von meiner BG ist die originale eines Japanmodells, die BG die in Thailand dann gebaut wurde hat die gleiche Kurbel wie bei deinen, nur halt eben mit Holzgriff (Part-Nr: 6-B36-8401)
Der Holzgriff war bei jedem BG-Modell im Original vorhanden, egal ob Japan oder Thailand.

Dies ist eins der wichtigsten direkten Unterscheidungsmerkmale für Sammler jener Rollen, sofern eben kein Aufkleber mehr am Rollenfuß vorhanden sein sollte.
Genauso lässt sich auch das größte Modell, die BG90, erkennen. die Nachauflage bis in die Neuzeit hat eine Kurbel mit Quicksnap (Schnellklappung mittels Federknopf), beim alten Modell wurde noch die letzte Kurbel der GS9 verbaut, welche mittels Rändelschraube die Kurbel in Position gehalten hat.


----------



## zulu (23. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Den hab ich irgendwo in der Garage am liegen.





silverfish schrieb:


> Der untere war neulich beim der Baumkletteraktion dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der von ABU. Den habe ich probiert, aber im Gegensatz zum Mino keine Erfolge damit gehabt.
Der ABU war vom Material her  härter und der Bauchdrilling hat dem einen anderen Lauf gegeben als dem Mepps mit seinem Brustzwilling.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. Oktober 2022)

Jason

Du vergisst das es in den 80er Jahren zwei Kataloge im Jahr gab sprich die Angelfibel und den Angelgerätekatalog, letzterer war nur für Händler und entsprechend dicker. Die Preise darin waren z.B. im 81er bei einer Sigma 080 in der Angelfibel bei 135,00 DM und beim Angegerätekatalog bei 115,00 DM. Auch die darin enthaltenen Artikel waren  nicht immer die selben. So gab es z.B. in der Fibel keine Ersatzteilkästen, Werbeartikel etc.


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Paar Röllchen.
denk mal Ende 80er 90er Jahre. Bin da nicht so firm. Kein Interessengebiet von mir.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Habe hier auch noch eine Silstar GX 40. Das Alter weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Paar Röllchen.
> denk mal Ende 80er 90er Jahre. Bin da nicht so firm. Kein Interessengebiet von mir.
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Silstar hast du?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Welche Silstar hast du?


Hartmut, wenn du verschiedene Silstar dir anschauen möchtest, Silstar in der Suche eingeben und dann ein Häkchen bei "nur Titel durchsuchen" setzen.


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Hier nochmalgrösses Bild. Frag mich nich . Kann jetzt auch nicht nehr nachsehen. Bilder hab ich vorhin bei der Garage gemacht.Wie schon geschrieben kein Interessengebiet von mir.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Oktober 2022)

Was mich interessiert: Hat jemand von euch noch Rollen von  SNAP? Evtl. aus den 90ern?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hartmut, wenn du verschiedene Silstar dir anschauen möchtest, Silstar in der Suche eingeben und dann ein Häkchen bei "nur Titel durchsuchen" setzen.


Wow! Ich bin total begeistert!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Hat jemand von euch noch Rollen von  SNAP? Evtl. aus den 90ern?


Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Hat jemand von euch noch Rollen von  SNAP? Evtl. aus den 90ern?







Snap LS Serie




Snap 50??, ME 460, Triton 40


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Oktober 2022)

Die LS 560 würde gut zu dieser Rute passen! Die hab ich mir mal in Wilhelmshafen für einen Nordsee-Urlaub gekauft, zum Molen angeln, auch in Hooksiel, meinem damaligen Urlaubsort. Die Rolle dazu war nur eine ganz günstige No Name... So im Nachhinein, hätte ich bloß ein paar Mark mehr für eine LS 560 ausgegeben, wenn sie im Shop vorhanden gewesen wäre!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt 
Zur Info:
Die LS 560 ist von der Größe her eine 7000er ( 100 mtr 0,70 mm Schnur), die 520 eine 5000er und die ME 460 eine 6000er.


----------



## AbuMitchell (23. Oktober 2022)

Considering the above-mentioned Silstar GX series... 

Technical data. Year - 1990.


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Hat jemand von euch noch Rollen von  SNAP? Evtl. aus den 90ern?


Die hier. Hast Du Interesse?


----------



## Jason (23. Oktober 2022)

1978 kam die Ambidex Super mit 2 Rollen auf den Markt. Es waren die 2499 und die 2411. Ein Jahr später kamen noch 2 dazu, die 2401 und 2441. Nun ist mit im 78er Katalog aufgefallen das die abgebildete 2499 blaue Zahlen und blaue Verzierungen hat, bei meiner ist das aber in Rot.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hat schon mal jemand so eine wie im Katalog in der Hand gehalten? Nordlichtangler ? Du kannst bestimmt was dazu sagen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zulu (23. Oktober 2022)

Irgendwann,
 ich kann mich gerade noch so erinnern.
Da ging es los . 
Kataloge nur noch ohne verbindliche Preisangabe.
Kataloge Adee
Nun gibt es das www


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> 1978 kam die Ambidex Super mit 2 Rollen auf den Markt. Es waren die 2499 und die 2411. Ein Jahr später kamen noch 2 dazu, die 2401 und 2441. Nun ist mit im 78er Katalog aufgefallen das die abgebildete 2499 blaue Zahlen und blaue Verzierungen hat, bei meiner ist das aber in Rot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich halte es im ersten Ansatz für einen Foto-Farbfehler, keine je so gesehen. Dafür welche mit schwarzen Sigma-Teilen.
Andererseits hatten wir schon mal so einen Fall aus Japan, wo ein greller grüner Streifen durch ein solches orange ersetzt wurde.
Wenn das orange plötzlich eine begehrte Modefarbe wurde, dann ist nachvollziehbar, warum die Streifenfarbe gewechselt wurde. 
Sieht wirklich viel besser aus und steht der metallic-zartgrünen sehr gut!


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte es im ersten Ansatz für einen Foto-Farbfehler, keine je so gesehen. Dafür welche mit schwarzen Sigma-Teilen.
> Andererseits hatten wir schon mal so einen Fall aus Japan, wo ein greller grüner Streifen durch ein solches orange ersetzt wurde.
> Wenn das orange plötzlich eine begehrte Modefarbe wurde, dann ist nachvollziehbar, warum die Streifenfarbe gewechselt wurde.
> Sieht wirklich viel besser aus und steht der metallic-zartgrünen sehr gut!


Wenn ich deine alten Bilder betrachte, die sehen alle so aus wie Jason seine

Beitrag im Thema 'Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...e-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781/post-4599721

Und das mit den verschiedenen Farben war die Olympic ES-Serie, die war aber ein paar Jahre später erst auf dem Markt


----------



## Ti-it (24. Oktober 2022)

Ein Gruß an alle Nostalgiker,

ich habe letzte Woche mal eine Vollglasrute von Balzer wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, nachdem sie längere Zeit im Keller in einer Ecke einstaubte.
Die Rute ist, bis auf den Namensaufdruck, in recht gutem Zustand. Nur die Ringe waren übel von Flugrost bedeckt. Eine Geduldsarbeit diese Poliererei. Nun ist sie aber wieder einsatzbereit.
Die Länge ist 210cm und gewogen habe ich sie auch. 330g.
Wurfgewicht bis 50g. Wobei das Spitzenteil recht sensibel ist und ich mir durchaus eine gute Bisserkennung beim stationären Naturköderangeln vorstellen kann. Sie ist jedoch sehr kopflastig. Hat aber hinten raus ordentlich Power (Trockenübung).
Auch wenn nicht mehr ganz lesbar, denke ich handelt es sich hier um das Modell "Jossa" angelehnt an den Fluss.
Ich werde die Rute wohl heuer noch testen. Vllt zum Ruttenangeln oder mit Köfi auf Hecht. Im Frühjahr dann vllt mal auf Karpfen.. Mir gefällt Sie und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das helle gelb und die blauen Wicklungen gut mit einer 2410 Ambidex harmonieren.













Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2022)

Bei diesem Thread war es dann eine andere Rute, doch das Futteral hat die gleiche Seriennummer und auch der Name passt.

Thema 'Balzer JOSSA oder Knüpel aus dem Sack' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/balzer-jossa-oder-knuepel-aus-dem-sack.348640/


----------



## Thomas. (24. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein Gruß an alle Nostalgiker,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche mal eine Vollglasrute von Balzer wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, nachdem sie längere Zeit im Keller in einer Ecke einstaubte.
> Die Rute ist, bis auf den Namensaufdruck, in recht gutem Zustand. Nur die Ringe waren übel von Flugrost bedeckt. Eine Geduldsarbeit diese Poliererei. Nun ist sie aber wieder einsatzbereit.
> ...


du hast die Rute ich das Futteral


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Oktober 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein Gruß an alle Nostalgiker,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche mal eine Vollglasrute von Balzer wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, nachdem sie längere Zeit im Keller in einer Ecke einstaubte.
> Die Rute ist, bis auf den Namensaufdruck, in recht gutem Zustand. Nur die Ringe waren übel von Flugrost bedeckt. Eine Geduldsarbeit diese Poliererei. Nun ist sie aber wieder einsatzbereit.
> ...


Leuchtet die im Dunklen?


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich halte es im ersten Ansatz für einen Foto-Farbfehler,


Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen das das ein Foto-Farbfehler ist. Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren warum die Aufkleber blau sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zulu (25. Oktober 2022)

Wie hieß der noch mal ? 
Habe ich total vergessen, war der Hammer Barsch Verarscher.


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
kennt einer denn Unterschied zwischen einer Silstar GXB 50 und GXB 50 M? Taugen die was und was dürfen die kosten?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt einer denn Unterschied zwischen einer Silstar GXB 50 und GXB 50 M? Taugen die was und was dürfen die kosten?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Hallo Gerd, laut den Rollenzeichnungen steht bei der M in Klammern dahinter ( Manuel Trip), also Bügelumschlag per Hand. Ob das der einzige Unterschied ist, dann müßte man sich die Schematics mal ganz genau anschauen. Zum Preis, die gebrauchten Preise "spinnen" teilweise im Moment, da du auch nicht weist, wie verhunzt die Rolle innen ist, ich würde nicht mehr als 15 bis 20 ausgeben wollen. Baujahr ist bei der M  ab dem Jahre 1992.


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Oktober 2022)

Danke Hainer,

jetzt weiß ich schon mal etwas.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zum Preis, die gebrauchten Preise "spinnen" teilweise im Moment, da du auch nicht weist, wie verhunzt die Rolle innen ist, ich würde nicht mehr als 15 bis 20 ausgeben wollen.


wird schwer für 15-20€ eine vernünftige GXB 50 zubekommen, eine Bastelbude ja, so schlecht sind die Dinger nicht wenn sie tun, ich habe 2 GXB 50 die sind naja, müssten vielleicht mal gewartet werden aber kein vergleich mit gleich großen und alten US BR, und weiter habe ich eine GBX 60 (bedeutend größer als die 50) die braucht sich nicht hinter der ersten Generation US BR(die mit der Plastik Spule)  verstecken, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das, das innere größer und somit stabiler ist als das der 50er
Optisch sind die GXB 50 mit ihrem Holzknauf und satten schwarz schick im vergleich zur Shimano, die aber in der Größe(3500) viel besser ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wird schwer für 15-20€ eine vernünftige GXB 50 zubekommen, eine Bastelbude ja, so schlecht sind die Dinger nicht wenn sie tun, ich habe 2 GXB 50 die sind naja, müssten vielleicht mal gewartet werden aber kein vergleich mit gleich großen und alten US BR, und weiter habe ich eine GBX 60 (bedeutend größer als die 50) die braucht sich nicht hinter der ersten Generation US BR(die mit der Plastik Spule)  verstecken, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das, das innere größer und somit stabiler ist als das der 50er
> Optisch sind die GXB 50 mit ihrem Holzknauf und satten schwarz schick im vergleich zur Shimano, die aber in der Größe(3500) viel besser ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 422402


Da hast du recht, das Problem bei Silstar ist, bei den alten Alugehäusen ist der Lack im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern hervorragend, da kann man nicht so viel dran sehen, wie oft die Rolle benutzt wurde. Und bei den Kunststoffgehäusen ist es dann nicht mehr so offensichtlich. Ich habe schon mehrere Silstars gekauft, die waren außen hui und innen pfui. Deshalb gehe ich an Silstars nicht mehr so hoch ran.


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2022)

gebe ich dir recht, die Silstar sieht im vergleich zur der Shimano TOP aus, läuft und bremst aber wie ne Silstar   die Shimano wurde wohl richtig rangenommen und sieht dem entsprechet aus, aber läuft und bremst top, eben Shimano


----------



## AbuMitchell (26. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen das das ein Foto-Farbfehler ist. Das werden wir wohl nie erfahren warum die Aufkleber blau sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason


It is definitely not a photo-color error. If we closely look at your initial photo (and compare it to your reel) - it could be noticed that the font is completely different - the inscription on the handle ("2 ball bearings") and the inscription on the spool ("2499"). So, IMO, the only question here is: whether that catalog reel was some kind of prototype, or it was some version/variation of the reel (maybe even designed for a specific market - e.g. only Japan). Again, IMO, it is more probable that it was a prototype (since most of us have never seen the blue inscription until now), but who knows...


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> It is definitely not a photo-color error. If we closely look at your initial photo (and compare it to your reel) - it could be noticed that the font is completely different - the inscription on the handle ("2 ball bearings") and the inscription on the spool ("2499"). So, IMO, the only question here is: whether that catalog reel was some kind of prototype, or it was some version/variation of the reel (maybe even designed for a specific market - e.g. only Japan). Again, IMO, it is more probable that it was a prototype (since most of us have never seen the blue inscription until now), but who knows...


Sehr gut, viele Augen sehen mehr.


----------



## AbuMitchell (26. Oktober 2022)

The mentioned Silstar GXB. The year - 1991.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. Oktober 2022)

9 alte Posen, davon 2 selbstgebastelte. Alle mindestens 40 Jahre (und älter!), teilweise restauriert.


----------



## zulu (29. Oktober 2022)

Posen ?
Guck mal meine alten Hecht und Wallerproppen.











Da gab es im Handel diese Leuchtfarbe damit haben wir alles zum Nachtfischen mit vollgeschmiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Posen ?
> Guck mal meine alten Hecht und Wallerproppen.
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt's die über Haupt noch?


----------



## zulu (29. Oktober 2022)

Keine Ahnung , gab es im Angelladen  bei Effinger in Schenefeld. Der Krämer gegenüber von der Paulskirche.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gibt's die überhaupt noch?


Die sind vor einem Jahr gekauft worden
	

		
			
		

		
	





Frag mich jetzt aber nicht ob noch Altbestand oder aktuelle Ware.


----------



## zulu (29. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> 9 alte Posen, davon 2 selbstgebastelte. Alle mindestens 40 Jahre (und älter!), teilweise restauriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Rote von Cormoran hatte ich viele Jahre an meiner Karpfenrute und die weiße Leuchtbombe hatte mein Opa zum Aalangeln.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die sind vor einem Jahr gekauft worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein echter Klassiker 
Mit diesen Stöpseln haben wir in den 60ern angefangen und die gibt es immer noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die sind vor einem Jahr gekauft worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

die warten vor 60 Jahren auch billiger .

duck und wech 

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Das beste in meinen Augen daran ist, das man sie mit einer feinen Säge/Messer einseitig Einschneiden kann, dadurch bin ich dann beim Angeln so flexible, ohne große Umbauten, von Posenangeln auf Grundangeln zu wechseln.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe solche Korkposen. Das Alter unbekannt?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Die grüne müsste eine 7114 DAM sein, gab es schon in den 80er Jahren.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die sind vor einem Jahr gekauft worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die Leuchtfarbe ,die zulu erwähnte.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die grüne müsste eine 7114 DAM sein, gab es schon in den 80er Jahren.


Danke


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Und die rote könnte eine 7116 ( schlankes Korkgleitfloß) sein, auch von DAM, gleicher Katalog.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch zwei ,wo man die Antennen um dreht.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und die rote könnte eine 7116 ( schlankes Korkgleitfloß) sein, auch von DAM, gleicher Katalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beide von DAM. Danke


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Oktober 2022)

Ne Runde Blinkern...


----------



## Jason (30. Oktober 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ne Runde Blinkern...


War ich auch gegen Abend, aber ohne Vintageausrüstung. Die Bilder von der Rute und Rolle möchte ich euch hier ersparen. Dafür ein Bild von einem herbstlichen Sonnenuntergang.  




Ein Kollege von mir möchte mal gerne ein Hecht auf dem Mittagstisch bekommen und den Gefallen wollte ich ihm heute tun. 1,5 Stunden geblinkert, gewobblert und gegummifischt und das bis in die Dunkelheit. Da muss man sich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen das um 18Uhr Schicht mit Licht ist.  Aber es gab nichts, rein gar nichts, noch nicht mal ein Anfasser oder Nachläufer. Heute hatten die Hechte an den Teichen keine Lust, aber ich probiere es die Woche nochmal. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich jetzt ausmache und ins Bett komme , sucht sie mir morgen gleich nachm Frühstück ne Rolle raus ,welche von ihrem Grossvater sei. Ick bin sowat von gespannt. Sie verriet nur ist eine kleine Silberne und wäre makellos ohne Kratzer.


----------



## zulu (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt ausmache und ins Bett komme , sucht sie mir morgen gleich nachm Frühstück ne Rolle raus ,welche von ihrem Grossvater sei. Ick bin sowat von gespannt. Sie verriet nur ist eine kleine Silberne und wäre makellos ohne Kratzer.


Hoffe für Dich dass es eine Hardy ist

Und, wer kennt den ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2022)

Kam der nicht aus der Tschechoslowakei?


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Ne Hardy ist es nicht geworden.Aber dieses süsse kleine Röllchen mit Ganzmetallbody. Guter Zustand und die einschaltbarre  Rücklaufsperre hat so ein dezentes Sirren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. Oktober 2022)

So eine hab ich auch noch, war eine meiner ersten Rollen...Bei der finde ich toll, daß man den Bügel und die Kurbel zum Transport anklappen kann!   Früher als Jungangler, habe ich mit 2gr. Korkposen u. kleinen Barschen als Köfi am Einzelhaken auf größere Artgenossen geangelt.
Hat manchmal auch gut geklappt, hatte aber auch viele kleine Grashechte.
Im Winter kamen die Stege von den Segelboot-Marinas raus und da, wo diese an Rohren befestigt waren, war immer ein guter Platz!

Sonst noch an Surfer-Stegen und Slip-Anlagen, da war es auch nahe am Ufer gleich tief....


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ne Hardy ist es nicht geworden.Aber dieses süsse kleine Röllchen mit Ganzmetallbody. Guter Zustand und die einschaltbarre  Rücklaufsperre hat so ein dezentes Sirren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderschöne Pflueger 822 DC, zweite Serie, (DC = 78, laut Shakespearecode ). Bis auf Kleinigkeiten eine Schwester der Shakespeare Ambidex 2400


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Oktober 2022)

Mit der alten DAM Picker Rute am See


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Oktober 2022)

Und ich sitze daneben mit einer Daiwa Whisker Harrier Combo Quiver.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Wofür steht das "Combo Quiver", ist das eine Match mit Wechselspitzen?


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 422998
> 
> 
> Mit der alten DAM Picker Rute am See


Gewagte Perspektive, bringt Dynamik ins Bild


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gewagte Perspektive, bringt Dynamik ins Bild



War einfach nur zu träge zum Aufstehen und das Rütchen sollte doch in aller Pracht auf´s Bild.

Also Dynamik durch Trägheit.


----------



## zulu (31. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kam der nicht aus der Tschechoslowakei?


Kann sein , ich habe ihn bei Niedrigwasser aus dem Caspe Stausee.
Da hing er in einem Baum zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen Exoten.
In den 80ern waren da Schwarzbarschangler aus aller Welt unterwegs.
Die Fische standen an und in den versunkenen Bäumen.
Da ging eine Menge Zeug verlustig.
Wir haben damals Barsche bis 2,5 Kilo mit dem DAM Gummi-Regenwurm mit Propeller vorne dran gefangen.
Das war der beste Köder dort zu der Zeit.
Habe ich auch noch einen in OVP von, nur wo und in welcher Kiste, habe ich vergessen.
Vermutlich in der hintersten Ecke.


----------



## Jason (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ne Hardy ist es nicht geworden.Aber dieses süsse kleine Röllchen mit Ganzmetallbody. Guter Zustand und die einschaltbarre  Rücklaufsperre hat so ein dezentes Sirren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sieht Tip Top aus.   Ich hab die auch, aber die ist nicht so gut gepflegt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die habe ich noch gar nicht gereinigt, Jason schäm dich.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Aber Hecht100+ du hast Recht, sie gehen sich nicht viel aus dem Weg. Beim kurbeln der Pflüger fällt mir auf, das das Getriebe feiner läuft. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> sie gehen sich nicht viel aus dem Weg. Beim kurbeln der Pflüger fällt mir auf, das das Getriebe feiner läuft.


Eigentlich sollte die Ambidex ja schöner laufen, sie hat schließlich die doppelte Menge an Kugellager wie die Pflueger. Vielleicht liegt es ja am Fett.   
Ansonsten, die Pflueger hat keine Schnellwechselspule, dafür kann man bei ihr die Kurbel erheblich schneller von rechts auf links umbauen. Und von der Optik her gleicht sie einer Ambidex Super, nur eben mit Außenanschlag. Und auch wenn mich manche steinigen werden, in meinen Augen ist die Pflueger die bessere Rolle, aber da sind ja die Meinungen bestimmt unterschiedlich.


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wofür steht das "Combo Quiver", ist das eine Match mit Wechselspitzen?



Wenn ich es denn genau wüsste, habe die Rute erst seit gestern vom Flohmarkt. Es ist auch nur eine von drei Spitzen dabei gewesen die aber warscheinlich auch nicht Orginal ist. Hier noch zwei Bilder von der Aufschrift der Rute.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es denn genau wüsste, habe die Rute erst seit gestern vom Flohmarkt. Es ist auch nur eine von drei Spitzen dabei gewesen die aber warscheinlich auch nicht Orginal ist. Hier noch ein Bild von der Aufschrift der Rute.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423016
> 
> ...


Irgendjemand  hat es mal so erklärt, eine Quiver Rute ist so ein Mittelding zwischen Winklepickerrute und leichter Feederrute. Ob das hinkommt wird aber vermutlich auch von der Quiver Rute abhängig sein. Von der Übersetzung her bedeutet es Zittern, als Rute mit Zitterspitze.


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Irgendjemand  hat es mal so erklärt, eine Quiver Rute ist so ein Mittelding zwischen Winklepickerrute und leichter Feederrute. Ob das hinkommt wird aber vermutlich auch von der Quiver Rute abhängig sein. Von der Übersetzung her bedeutet es Zittern, als Rute mit Zitterspitze.



Würde vom Test heute auch so Hinkommen mit eienem Wg von geschätzt so ca. 60g. Über das Drillverhalten kann ich leider noch nix sagen, da die Fische malwieder keine Lust hatten mitzuspielen.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Rute, gefällt mir! Wahrscheinlich hat sie auch kein Vermögen gekostet, nehme ich mal an.

Whisker sind ja Schnurrhaare, sicher eine Anspielung auf die Sensibilität der Spitze(n). Nur von der Anmutung des Fotos, das natürlich auch gewaltig täuschen kann, sieht der Blank mehr nach dem Schätzwert von 60g als nach Winklepicker oder leichter Feederrute aus.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Whisker sind ja Schnurrhaare, sicher eine Anspielung auf die Sensibilität der Spitze(n).


Fast - in dem Fall bezeichnet Whisker eine Form von Haarkristallen.
Diese Materialkombination nannte Shakespeare "Whisker-Titan"


----------



## Mescalero (1. November 2022)

Oh...na sowas. Danke für die Klarstellung!


----------



## Mooskugel (1. November 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fast - in dem Fall bezeichnet Whisker eine Form von Haarkristallen.
> Diese Materialkombination nannte Shakespeare "Whisker-Titan"


Interessant
Hier kannste was lernen, hier noch der Link zum entsprechenden Wikipedia Artikel 








						Whisker (Kristallographie) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jason (1. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja am Fett.


Fettlos im Zwergenland. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ne Hardy ist es nicht geworden.Aber dieses süsse kleine Röllchen mit Ganzmetallbody. Guter Zustand und die einschaltbarre  Rücklaufsperre hat so ein dezentes Sirren.


Da hast du dir wenigstens was richtiges quasi für die Ewigkeit gegönnt!

Für den feinen Einsatz sind aber sicher Wartungsarbeiten erforderlich, bischen blöde für avisierte feine Mono und gute Specimen-Fische ist die Bremse in dieser kleinen Größe (wie bei den allermeisten kleinen Stationärrollen und fast allen alten).
Ist gut zerlegbar, alles putzbar und fein richtig geschmiert je nach Scheibenmaterial wieder gut zusammensetzbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die Ambidex ja schöner laufen, sie hat schließlich die doppelte Menge an Kugellager wie die Pflueger. Vielleicht liegt es ja am Fett.
> Ansonsten, die Pflueger hat keine Schnellwechselspule, dafür kann man bei ihr die Kurbel erheblich schneller von rechts auf links umbauen. Und von der Optik her gleicht sie einer Ambidex Super, nur eben mit Außenanschlag. Und auch wenn mich manche steinigen werden, in meinen Augen ist die Pflueger die bessere Rolle, aber da sind ja die Meinungen bestimmt unterschiedlich.


Die Technik spricht da eindeutig: modernere glattere tüderarme Kurbel, das ziemlich schwere Druckknopfelement ist nicht da, und die silberne relativ haltbare Farbe ist verträglicher zu allen Ruten als das schwierig passend zu kombinierende helle metallicblau. (vs. grün rot orange braun). Den Außenumschlag mag ich auch sehr sowie den "Griff" damit, lieber als den neu gekommenen SIT.

Man kann jetzt höchstens sehr subjektiv streiten , ob die Sigma 2200-035 noch besser oder schlechter ist, Pflueger und Sigma sind vom Außendesign sehr unterschiedlich als quasi PopArt vs. sehr dezent fast getarnt, beide Rollengrundfarben sind Ruten-mäßig top kombinierbar.
Das eine KL macht den Lauf nicht merklich besser, die eingesetzten Messinggleitlagerbuchsen sind top gearbeitet und bei der Ambidex gleitet es auf der anderen Seite auch.
Hat mich immer etwas geärgert, dass die Konstrukteure dann nicht wenigstens auf beide Seiten je ein KL gesetzt haben.
Shimano hat mit seinen konsequent variabel verbauten separaten Ersatzlager-Kunststoffbuchsen schon einen sehr großen und guten Schritt in die Rollenwelt gebracht! (für uns Tuner)

Anbei: Die Pflueger gibt es mit beiden Einschraubarten der Kurbel, also wie 2400 oder wie 2401.
Letzlich wenn man mehrere davon hat, erstaunlich wie variantenreich die gebaut wurde. Ich habe meine beiden ersten in einer Zoohandlung noch gekauft, das war günstige Bau+Hobbymarkt-Ware zu ihrer Zeit, wesentliche Zehner günstiger als Ambidex. Und man konnte dort ALLE Ersatzteile einfach für ein paar Mark nachbestellen, auch die Druckknopfeinheit der Ambidex ... das war super!


----------



## AbuMitchell (1. November 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ne Runde Blinkern...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422912
> 
> ...



ABU Suecia 322! 
My kind of person!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> ABU Suecia 322!
> My kind of person!



Korrekt und dazu eine ABU 505. Nur der Blinker war von Balzer, ein schöner Toby wäre natürlich stilechter gewesen.
Den Fischen war es an dem Tag allerdings eh egal, denn ich fuhr leider als Schneider wieder nach Hause.

Trotzdem eine schöne Combo.


----------



## Jason (1. November 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> denn ich fuhr leider als Schneider wieder nach Hause.


Schneider ist doch ein schöner Name. Zumindest besser als Meier. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it (1. November 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fast - in dem Fall bezeichnet Whisker eine Form von Haarkristallen.
> Diese Materialkombination nannte Shakespeare "Whisker-Titan"


Gab es bei Shakespeare auch bei Rollen. Ist scheinbar die letzte Serie der Sigma, die in Japan produziert wurde. 1986.
Wenn ich die Rolle fische, denk ich mir immer wieder "wenn man es nicht wüsste, dass die Rolle über 35 Jahre alt ist, könnte man auch glatt meinen es sei ein aktuelles Modell". Sowohl vom Design, der Größe, dem Gewicht. Meiner Meinung nach, absolut zeitlos.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## AbuMitchell (2. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> 9 alte Posen, davon 2 selbstgebastelte. Alle mindestens 40 Jahre (und älter!), teilweise restauriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the working principle of DAM Vista? 
It can not be seen from this photo, but as far as I know, Vista has a rather unique design, with these little sliding parts at the top and at the bottom.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> What is the working principle of DAM Vista?
> It can not be seen from this photo, but as far as I know, Vista has a rather unique design, with these little sliding parts at the top and at the bottom.


The working principle, dear AbuMitchell, of the DAM Vista -and btw. 95% 100% of slider floats- is that you are forced to fumble around with bizarre eyes, lugs, plastic parts and complicated, clumsy rigs until your nerve breaks and you decide to throw the lot and use proper top and bottom or waggler patterns, dependent on the waters you fish. 
Cheers,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. November 2022)

Zum richtigen Vintage-Angeln brauche ich jetzt noch eine Rute, die wenigstens 100 Jahre alt ist. Und sie darf höchstens wenn nicht sogar noch weniger wiegen.
Die passende Rolle ist vorhanden, amerikanische Multi ( Hendryx 60 ) mit zweifacher Übersetzung und in einer Größe, das kommt das heutige UL nicht dran.

Hier mal ein Vergleichsfoto mit einer 2000er Daiwa.




Zeitlich läßt sich diese Rolle zwischen 1888 und 1919 bestimmen, wenn man dann den Exportdefizit zwischen 1914 und 1918 abrechnet, wird sie wohl vor 1914 nach Europa gekommen sein. Verkauft wurden diese Rollen hier über DAM, Flechsenberger, Stork und anderen. also fehlt jetzt noch das Bambusrütchen.











Spulendurchmesser 42 mm
Gewicht ca 100 Gramm

Die einzige Frage ich ich mir stelle, wie wurde in der damaligen Zeit mit so etwas geangelt?


----------



## AbuMitchell (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> The working principle, dear AbuMitchell, of the DAM Vista -and btw. 95% 100% of slider floats- is that you are forced to fumble around with bizarre eyes, lugs, plastic parts and complicated, clumsy rigs until your nerve breaks and you decide to throw the lot and use proper top and bottom or waggler patterns, dependent on the waters you fish.
> Cheers,
> Minimax


I know it's a nightmare, that's the reason why I asked. 
Until now, I thought I was the only one who can't get along with these things. 
But I am not lonely after all....


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> I know it's a nightmare, that's the reason why I asked.
> Until now, I thought I was the only one who can't get along with these things.
> But I am not lonely after all....


Actually, they were quite popular hereabouts, especially with the Eel&Zander Guys, fishing the deep, Uniform Channels and Waterways after Dark with chemical lights in the floattips. These models are still wider available, and easy recognizable by their deepgreen bodys and Signal Red Caps on the Tip. Propably they are the iconic german float.
The use of sliders diminished gradually with the Advent of strong, tough  and affordable long telefloat rods especially designed for heavier Floatwork with deadbait for the mentioned predator Species. These enabled by their lenght the use of  fixed floats. The german term for this Kind of rod is 'Stellfischrute' a Kind of super-heavy Bolo rod.


----------



## AbuMitchell (2. November 2022)

Found my 2g Vista, thought I lost it. 
Next to it, is a real old-school float.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Found my 2g Vista, thought I lost it.
> Next to it, is a real old-school float.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423257


Both are beautiful - may I recommend you to check out our Floatbuilding Thread? There are a couple of guys who make marvelous traditional floats: Check out the younger posts:
_





						Posenbau
					

Als ich letzten Sonntag  11h an einem besonderen Angelplatz an einem Wehr war, fielen mir zwischen den großen Steinen Bimssteinstücke auf!  Keine Ahnung, woher die mal angetrieben wurden...   Das brachte mich auf die Idee, ob Bimsstein für die Posenbastelei auch Verwendung finden kann. Das...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



_
Also, while not being an oldschool guy, i take the liberty  to blatantly repost show you this nice chub, caught last weekend with an abominable blue plastic FujinPin from the Sixties. Apart from the eyesore, it performed nicely, totally without a float.


----------



## AbuMitchell (3. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Both are beautiful - may I recommend you to check out our Floatbuilding Thread? There are a couple of guys who make marvelous traditional floats: Check out the younger posts:
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! Superb Thread! 

Old stuff, new stuff, doesn't matter... I like both, as long it is a good-quality tackle. 

This blue FujinPin looks really cool!   Hats of for landing such a beautiful chub!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die sieht Tip Top aus.   Ich hab die auch, aber die ist nicht so gut gepflegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute habe ich mal "Angelwerbung" bei Google eingegeben und da kam ein historisches Werbe-Bild von Pflueger in Farbe, schätze vom Motiv (gemalt) so 30er bis 50er Jahre...
Wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es früher an den Angel-Läden so emaillierte Werbeschilder von verschiedenen Marken gegeben hat.

Ich kann mich noch an schöne Poster von DAM und Shakespeare erinnern, die Anfang bis Mitte der 80er in "meinem" Angelgeschäft aushingen, da ging es, glaub ich,  zum einen um eine Quick-Rollen Serie, zum anderen um Ruten von Sh. aus der "Alpha" Serie.
Leider habe ich damals nicht gefragt, ob ich die haben kann, sonst hingen die bei mir noch heute an Tür oder Wand...

Habt ihr in dieser Hinsicht irgendetwas besonderes gedrucktes aus der Angelwerbung an der Wand hängen?


----------



## ragbar (4. November 2022)

Leider nein!
Die alten Werbebilder von DAM,Shakespeare,Hardy und Abu haben sich bis heute aber in mein Angelgedächtnis eingebrannt.
"Mit Abu den gewitzten Hecht überlisten",wie geil wars,und den ganzen Shit dazu konnte ich mir vom Taschengeld nicht kaufen.
Aber dennoch Werbung,die mich bis heute mehr triggert als alles mit Filmchen  und Co.von heute.
Da lach ich eher mal ab,wenn das neue coole EGear das Boot per Handy zu dem Dude am Steg bugsiert.

Aber hey,vielleicht ist die Glut auf Tackle bei den Youngsters heute genau da,wo bei mir Abu und Co.einschlug,und die reden in 30 Jahren mal genau so von "ihrer"coolen Werbung.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Heute kann man mal froh sein, wenn man mal ein paar Aufkleber oder einen Aufnäher beim Tacklekauf bekommt!  Solche hab ich früher auf meine Sitzkiepe, das Kunstleder-Futteral und den Gerätekasten geklebt... 

Mein Stammhändler hat noch eine alte DAM- Leuchtreklame, die früher über der Theke oder im Schaufenster hing,  die allerdings nicht (mehr) funktioniert, in seinem Laden hängen, von der er sich, trotz einigen guten Angeboten, nicht trennt. 

Wenn ich noch an die alte Werbung in Schreibschrift! z. B. von Platil Strong oder anderer Marken denke, so 50er bis 70er Jahre, dann wird man schon leicht wehmütig und bedauert, nichts aus der Zeit aufgehoben zu haben... 
Dann hätte ich heute,  aus einem alten "Blinker" - Heft der frühen 80er Jahre, eine schöne Geräte- bzw. Rollenwerbung farbkopiert, vergrößert und mir hinter Glas an die Wand gehängt!


----------



## zulu (4. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kam der nicht aus der Tschechoslowakei?



Damit wäre das auch geklärt


----------



## zulu (4. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Da gab es im Handel diese Leuchtfarbe damit haben wir alles zum Nachtfischen mit vollgeschmiert.








So auch diesen Hartgummi und andere Kunstköder für die Dunkelheit .


----------



## ragbar (4. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> diesen Hartgummi


Würde auch heute noch  laufen.


----------



## zulu (4. November 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Würde auch heute noch  laufen.


Mit Sicherheit ,
ist aber zu schade
der hier ist ungefischt eingestaubt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich heute,  aus einem alten "Blinker" - Heft der frühen 80er Jahre, eine schöne Geräte- bzw. Rollenwerbung farbkopiert, vergrößert und mir hinter Glas an die Wand gehängt!


Hätteste mal ...
ich habe nicht alles weggeschmissen, in einem Anflug von Weitsicht habe ich vor Umzugspapierentsorgung Seiten rausgerissen und behalten.
Die tollste Werbung war in einigen im Angelgeschäft kostenlosen Klein-Zeitungen, Balzer Angler Kurier (mit Daiwa Rollen) und Shakespeare Anglerzeitung (?oder so), die habe ich noch wegen dem dünnblättigem Format in einem Hefter irgendwo.

Überhaupt war es erstmal nur Shakespeare ab 1977 (erstmals für mich), dann direkt danach "Billigheimer" Daiwa mit Silberrollen, und erst ab etwa 1985 DAM mit den Carbon-Teleruten. Die waren vorher immer zu teuer im Vergleich, und in den 80ern gab es erste große Konkurrenz zu den kleinen Angelläden oder Angel-Mitverkaufs-Laden, was die Katalogpreise kräftig herunter knabberte.
Das andere war vergleichsweise mit Riesen Abstand (P/L, Klappertechnik und so) sowie veralteter "Junk".

Schließlich hatte man als Jugendlicher Geldmangel und ich musste alles mühsam dazu verdienen, da wurde noch jeder "Zehnmark" vorher mehrmals umgedreht und genauestens überlegt, ob sich die Ausgabe von 45-70DM denn lohnt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. November 2022)

Die alten "Blinker" - Hefte,  Angelkataloge... usw.  hätte ich vielleicht noch, wenn ich vor meinen Berufsbedingten Umzügen alles immer mitgenommen hätte!
Als ich nicht mehr zuhause gewohnt habe, hat mein Vater im Laufe der Zeit alles weggeschmissen, ohne vorher mit mir Rücksprache zu halten! Das hat er auch mit meinem Angelgerät gemacht!

Lieber hätte ich von Umzug zu Umzug immer wieder alles mitgeschleppt, als irgendwann fast ohne alles, inkl. komplett greifbaren Erinnerungen dazustehen, wenn man wieder mit dem Angeln anfangen will...


----------



## zulu (5. November 2022)

Da habe ich doch noch eine Frage an die Freunde aus dem Osten
Das hat mal einer aus Bulgarien mitgebracht und bei meinem Vater liegen gelassen.
Was ist das für ein Betrieb und was haben die sonst noch so gemacht


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Wirbel, Haken soweit ich weiß.
Evtl. kann sich sich schlotterschätt da noch an mehr erinnern.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Die Fa. Solidor  wurde schon 1873 als Nadelfabrik im Eichsfeld gegründet.
Zu DDR Zeiten VEB vielseitige Metallproduktion. In der Konsumsparte auch umfangreiche Angelmetallteile.
Die Fa.existiert noch unter Solidor-Heuer GmbH. 
Stellt Draht-,Stanz-und Zinkerzeugnisse her.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. November 2022)

silverfish hat's ja schon vorweg genommen. 
Die Blechschmiede in Heiligenstadt (offizielle Bezeichnung: VEB Solidor Heiligenstadt, Kombinat für Hartkurzwaren) hat tatsächlich gute Köder produziert, die auch unsere Brüder und Schwestern gerne gekauft haben weil sie, Dank des teilweise utopischen Umrechnungskurses von 1:10, für diese weniger als ein Appel und ein Ei gekostet haben. Weiterhin produzierte die Bude : Nadeln, Büroklammern, Druckknöppe, Schlüsselringe, Reissverschlüsse, etc.
Is zwar nicht unbedingt nur die Antwort auf die Frage aber olle Thomas Kalweit hat da mal 'ne interessante und lesenswerte Abhandlung über DDR-Angelzeug gemacht. HIER KLICKEN.


----------



## zulu (6. November 2022)

Der Wobbler war das der hohle Gummiknirps den man zusammendrücken konnte ?
Den hatte ich als Junge auch mal im Kasten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Der Wobbler war das der hohle Gummiknirps den man zusammendrücken konnte ?



Nee. Der auf meinem Foto ist Hartplastik.


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Danke schlotterschätt   für Deine Ergänzung und den Verweis auf die Kallweit Abhandlung.


----------



## zulu (9. November 2022)

Ja, finde ich auch 
im Westen da gab es doch die gleiche Form , die sahen identisch aus 
nur eben hohl und aus Gummi
habe mir die damals als die neu waren gleich gekauft
gefangen aber nichts 
irgendwann haben die sich dann in der Plastikkiste aufgelöst
und so wanderten sie in die "Tonne"


----------



## Edelfisch (21. November 2022)

Hi,
kann jemand sagen, wie man die Gummi-Abschlusskappe bei den alten blauen DAM Airway Glasfaserruten beschädigungsfrei entfernt bekommt?
Ein Gewinde scheint die Kappe nicht zu haben.
Petri


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

Warum willst du die denn entfernen?


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2022)

Macht so etwas noch Sinn


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Macht so etwas noch Sinn


Nun, zumindest macht es Spass. Wer will da richten?

Das Restaurationsvideo ist sehr beeindruckend. Toll!


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2022)

Da hätte ich keine Nerven zu aber wer viel Zeit, Lust und das nötige Werkzeug hat............


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Macht so etwas noch Sinn




Der macht ja echt einen auf Magier mit seinen schwarzen Gummis
Wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat !? Warum nicht.

Viele gehen in den Keller wenn sie über ihre Alte nichts mehr zu lachen haben.

 Die Rolle würde ich so wie se iss in die Vitrine legen
die Rute naja,


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

Bleibt dann auch die Frage, ist das jetzt noch Original oder wieder Original. Da hat jeder Sammler dann seine eigene Meinung, was zur Originalität vnoch erlaubt ist und was nicht. Lohnen,???
Machbar, bei Ruten habe ich keine Erfahrung, das ist nicht mein Sammelgebiet. Bei Rollen ist es zwar viel Arbeit, aber durchaus machbar.
Lohnend, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Hier mal auch ein Beispiel:






						Sportex Goldstar 3000 ( Oder lohnt sich eine Restauration )
					

Lohnt sich eine Vollrestauration einer alten Rolle? Wenn man nicht irgend eine emotionale Bindung zu dieser Rolle hat, ganz klar nein. Kosten für Farbe, Zeitaufwand, können eigentlich gar nicht in Euro umgesetzt werden.  Hier als Beispiel eine Sportex Goldstar 3000.  Diese Rolle war in einem...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## ragbar (23. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Lohnend, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


Genau.
Ist das die Rute,mit der der erste Hecht/Karpfen/Rotauge....gefangen wurde,ist kein Weg zu weit.
Ist das neuangeschafftes,älteres Gerät,hab ich im Auge,ob alles so ok und fischbar ist,oft reicht einfaches Aufputzen/Säubern und dann bleibt alles so.
Andererseits hab ich so Fälle wie meine Abu Atlantic 212,die eine 240 vom Blank her ist und auf 270 durch Verlängern (unterhalb des SRH Blankteil angeklebt,Unterteil dadurch länger)von ABU aufgepimpt wurde.
Bei mehr Zeit kommt da mal die Säge daher,n neuer Korkgriff mit passendem RH dran.
Lohnt das?
Schon,in der Hinsicht,daß ich mich nicht mehr über diese lausige Verbauung durch Abu ärgern muß


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Lohnt sich das noch ?


	

		
			
		

		
	
 mein erstes Auto.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das noch ?
> Anhang anzeigen 424942
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Kalklöser evtl.


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit Kalklöser evtl.


Es gibt ja tatsächlich Leute die machen das
gibt es bei yt  x Filmchen.
Sehr beeindruckende Ergebnisse nach Wochen langer Arbeit.

Mein Käfer bleibt wie er ist. So ist er einzigartig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Macht so etwas noch Sinn


Jedenfalls ist es technisch übel, alte Ringeinlagen wieder zusammenzukleben und mit den scharfen (glasartigen) Bruchkanten weiter zu angeln. 
Das ist nicht tolerierbar, was schnelles Leine durchscheuern bei einem guten Fisch angeht.
Bei sehr alten und (papier)dünnwandigen Billigstglasfaserröhrchen, die schon ab Werk dem Brösel anheim gefallen sind, muss man auch von Verotten und Schädigung dieser Billigstglasfaser ausgehen, was Crash bei einiger Belastung verheißt. (schaffen heute immer noch viele Neuwaren)

So als Deko-Rute und Erinnerungsstück hinstellen ist okay, zumal man die orginalen Teile kaum bis gar nicht nachkaufen kann.


----------



## zulu (23. November 2022)

*Gut dass es noch die Sachen gibt wo Schleifpapier Bindfaden Firnis und Leim reichen.*













chems elyse  rubbergloves
brauchen wir nicht dazu


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

So ihr Lieben die Rolle ist bespult und gewartete. Die Combo steht und die neue selbstgebaute Pose ist auch fertig. Beim nächsten Tripp wird die Geschichte eingeweiht und gefischt ich freue mich schon wie sau.










Gruß Max


----------



## zulu (1. Dezember 2022)

KLEINES KUNSTWERK DIE POSE


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> KLEINES KUNSTWERK DIE POSE


Danke


----------



## ragbar (27. Dezember 2022)

Glaspeitsche, Rolle "The Sea "Scream"  , 40er Mono ohne Schlagschnur,100gr Blei,einfaches 2 Haken Vorfach ohne Shield.


----------



## Dübel (1. Januar 2023)

Well, well, well, lieber ragbar, die "Glaspeitsche" stammt aber aus gutem Hause! 
Wunderbar!


----------



## ragbar (1. Januar 2023)

Dübel schrieb:


> gutem Hause!


....aber leider- Ringe schief angeordnet, schlecht verzapft,krummer Blank.
Scheint so,kommt auch dort, leider vor.
War wohl ne Montagsarbeit und/oder nicht so gewissenhafter Mitarbeiter des guten Hauses.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Januar 2023)

Dübel schrieb:


> stammt aber aus gutem Hause!


Willste aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt mit fischen - da gibt es heute für nen Hunni deutlich brauchbareres...


----------



## Dübel (1. Januar 2023)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Willste aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt mit fischen - da gibt es heute für nen Hunni deutlich brauchbareres...









Ach, die Brauchbarkeit liegt doch sehr im Auge des Betrachters, bzw. in der Hand des Benutzers.
Diese schöne Hardy-Rute hat auf dem Flohmarkt 15 Euro gekostet. Die Spitze musste ich reparieren und der merkwürdige Klapprollenhalter ist an einer sehr ungewohnten Position eher grob befestigt aber ich liebe diese Rute!


----------



## ragbar (2. Januar 2023)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt mit fischen





rhinefisher schrieb:


> für nen Hunni deutlich brauchbareres...


Ich würde die auch nicht unbedingt fischen,wenn sich das Ding nur nicht so übernatürlich beim Wurf aufladen ließe.
Genau dafür liebe ich diese Rute auch.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Januar 2023)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich würde die auch nicht unbedingt fischen,wenn sich das Ding nur nicht so übernatürlich beim Wurf aufladen ließe.


So kann man es auch nennen - ich würde sie als sehr sehr weich bezeichnen.. .
Aber für weiche Köder kann ich mir das als ganz vernünftig vorstellen.. .


----------



## alter Neusser (2. Januar 2023)

Edelfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann jemand sagen, wie man die Gummi-Abschlusskappe bei den alten blauen DAM Airway Glasfaserruten beschädigungsfrei entfernt bekommt?
> Ein Gewinde scheint die Kappe nicht zu haben.
> Petri
> ...


was du da zeigst ist nicht mehr serienmäßig, die hatten am Ende nur einen Gummistopfen nichts zu schrauben
wenn du jemand wissen willst der das machen kann bescheid geben


----------

